# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Portal envoie de nouveaux messages. HL3 ou Portal 2 ? Hein ? Steam Mac ?

## Kahn Lusth

Eh ouais, ça continue, une nouvelle mise à jour vient de tomber.
 "Added valuable asset retrieval"
 On ne sait encore rien à l'heure actuelle, mais je reste en alerte.
 Et qui c'est qui va encore passer une nuit sans dormir à écouter du morse?...

*Mise à jour 1 :* Pour commencer il semblerait que de nouveaux sons ont été ajoutés.
*Mise à jour 2 :* 11 fichiers, les gens les recherchent précisément.
*Mise à jour 3 :* Deux des nouveaux sons, maintenant reste à voir ce qu'ils contiennent vraiment. Des voix? Des musiques?

*Mise à jour 4 :* Il y aurait une nouvelle fin. Certaines personnent sont en train d'uploader la vidéo sur youtube.
*Mise à jour 5 :* Nouvelle fin confirmée! Pour ceux qui ont du mal, le robot dit "THANK YOU FOR ASSUMING THE PARTY ESCORT SUBMISSION POSITION"

*Mise à jour 6 :* Une vidéo de meilleure qualité et sans imbécile qui parle.

*Mise à jour 7 :* Un nouveau modèle et sa texture, pas très parlant.
*Mise à jour 8 :* Quelqu'un est en train de démonter la scène de fin sous hammer, le robot qui tire Chell par les jambes à la fin s'appellerait Tim Larkin.
*Mise à jour 9 :* Tim Larkin serait un compositeur.
*Mise à jour 10 :* Tim Larkin dans Portal au niveau de la cinématique de fin. Oh la déception.
*Mise à jour 11 :* Les deux nouveaux sons ont été inversés. Dinosaur_Fizzle3 et Dinosaur_Fizzle2.
*Mise à jour 12* : Premiers essais de nettoyage des nouveaux sons.

*Mise à jour 13 :* Johnny B. Good qui en plus d'avoir un pseudo extrêmement classe est un gros connaisseur en sons, et c'est à lui qu'on doit une grosse partie des nettoyages de sons. Celui-ci pense après analyse des spectres audios que les trois nouveaux sons mis à jour sont les mêmes mais déformés de manières différentes. A suivre.
*Mise à jour 14 :* Le BBS refait des siennes! Vous pouvez le suivre en direct. De nouveaux ASCII arrivent.
*Mise à jour 15 :* Vidéo de fin à la troisième personne. Tremblez devant Tim Larkin.

*Mise à jour 16 :* Un autre BBS en streaming.
*Mise à jour 17 :* Johnny B. Goodest analyse toujours les harmoniques des nouveaux sons et est persuadé qu'il y a des voix.
*Mise à jour 18 :* Nouvel ASCII.
*Mise à jour 19 :* Un autre ASCII rapidement décortiqué. Edit : Normal c'est un fake.

*Mise à jour 20 :* Une vidéo très intéressante où GLaDOS fait référence bien avant la fin à ce que dit le robot venant ramasser Chell.

*Mise à jour 21 :* Le dernier ASCII serait une version complète d'un autre vu hier.
*Mise à jour 22 :* Nouvel ASCII en direct du BBS.
*Mise à jour 23 :* Une page wiki qui résume les ASCII confirmés au propre.

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Anonyme210226

J'espère pour toi et ta santé que ce suspense ne va pas durer trop longtemps !

----------


## Akodo

Courage Kahn, tiens je t'apporte un café  :Emo:

----------


## Neo_13

> Updates to Portal have been released. The updates will be applied automatically when your Steam client is restarted.
> 
> Portal
> Added valuable asset retrieval


Ouais, j'ai eu ça aussi...

Et en ce moment, j'ai une MAJ de HL2:ep2 en cours.

----------


## Chipatama

Bon.
Des gens commencent à parler d'une nouvelle "fin" ...  :tired:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

EP2 c'est normal, Portal dépend de certains jeux pour d'autres fichiers à priori, mais la mise à jour principale concerne portal.

---------- Post ajouté à 23h59 ----------

Bon je vous préviens je fais des mises à jour à la vitesse de la lumière donc vous feriez mieux de rafraichir la page de news pour rester informé.

----------


## Vader_666

Kahn Lusth, le journalisme total au service des geeks.

----------


## Darkath

Touche F5 ready !

----------


## theo_le_zombie

on dirait un truc a passer a l'envers.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Nouvelle fin les gars! Mattez le post original.

----------


## Darkath

Putin le mec parle j'ai pas compris ce que la voix disait

----------


## Chipatama

Ok, ca ressemble toujours à rien à l'envers, mais moins à rien que dans le sens normal. Vous suivez? Non? J'upload ca sur Youtube.
(par rapport aux son 'dinosaure')

----------


## Algent

Je vient de refinir le jeu, Il y a bien une nouvelle fin :D

Sinon faudrait lock le thread de l'autre news pour pas qu'on parle en double.

---------- Post ajouté à 00h10 ----------

Je vient de refinir le jeu, Il y a bien une nouvelle fin :D

Sinon faudrait lock le thread de l'autre news pour pas qu'on parle en double.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

COurage Kahn.




Bon moi j'vais me pieuter.

----------


## Dark Fread

Il faut tous les achievments pour la nouvelle fin ?  :Emo:

----------


## Darkath

> Je vient de refinir le jeu, Il y a bien une nouvelle fin :D
> 
> Sinon faudrait lock le thread de l'autre news pour pas qu'on parle en double.
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 00h10 ----------
> 
> Je vient de refinir le jeu, Il y a bien une nouvelle fin :D
> 
> Sinon faudrait lock le thread de l'autre news pour pas qu'on parle en double.


T'as compris ce que disait la voix quand tu te fais tiré ? Dans la video qu'a mis Kahn lust le type parle sur mumble et on entend rien.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Mis à jour avec une meilleure vidéo et le texte sur ce que dit le robot.

----------


## Darkath

Ah merci Kahn Lust, et pour la video en meilleur qualité ^^

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

On pourrait pas fusionner avec l'ancien topic ? Va falloir suivre 2 topics en même temps maintenant ! Trop dur pour nous !

----------


## alegria unknown

"Thank you for assuming the escort girl position ?"

Donc on incarnait une prostituée androïde, c'est bien ça ?

----------


## Anonyme210226

> On pourrait pas fusionner avec l'ancien topic ? Va falloir suivre 2 topics en même temps maintenant ! Trop dur pour nous !


Mieux vaut locker l'ancien topic.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Un modèle avec sa texture issus de la mise à jour.

----------


## Chipatama

> on dirait un truc a passer a l'envers.


Ouais, je sais pas. Ce ressemble un peu plus à quelque chose comme ca : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4fTCX1p7n4  :tired:

----------


## Darkath

Une nouvelle texture pour une boite de conserve évidemment  ::): 

Ce genre de truc a mon avis c'est du genre, tiens vu qu'on update le jeu on va changer la texture des boites de conserve comme ça ils vont se poser tout plein de question et de se torturer l'esprit a propos des haricots.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Putain c'est l'horreur sur le forum officiel, y'a des dizaines de topics identiques qui fleurissent de partout, tout le monde tente de se tirer la couverture à la moindre découverte...

----------


## Chipatama

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/6e7d346...bf79a797cc.jpg
> Un modèle avec sa texture issus de la mise à jour.


C'est la texture du robot ?  ::huh::

----------


## Darkath

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_LtZ0Rn-To

Is anyone alive out there ?

----------


## ToasT

C'est ici que la fête continue ? Bonne fête à tous. Euh bonne nuit.

----------


## Chedaa

Je pense que ça doit plutot etre la texture d'une boite de beans ( haricots )

----------


## oui

je te déteste kahn, je vais encore faire nuit blanche à cause de toi ::(: 

F5 F5 F5 !!!

----------


## astamarr

MErci beaucoup kahn . On passe de chouette nuits grace a toi !

----------


## Darkath

> Je pense que ça doit plutot etre la texture d'une boite de beans ( haricots )


ouais c'est ce que j'ai dit  :;):

----------


## jujupatate

Bon courage à ceux qui vont tenir, moi je vais me coucher  ::P:

----------


## Max_well

Ouais merci Kahn, c'est vraiment la classe ce suivi minute par minute.

----------


## Xùn

Putain il me faut un kawa aussi. En tout cas respect Valve, quand on voit comment ils arrivent à mettre la communauté en ébullition, c'est juste terrible.  :B):

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Quelqu'un démonte la scène de fin sous hammer, le robot qui tire Chell par les pieds à la fin se nommerait "Tim Larkin".

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Même NoFrag link tes articles, c'est la consécration.

----------


## Conan3D

Je stresse, il fait nuit, y'a que la lumière de mon pc portable pour m'éclairer, fait noir, et je vais écouter le nouveau dinosaur fizzle :/

Je commence à stresser.

----------


## Mob Borane

Kahn Lusth: employé du mois

----------


## Chipatama

http://www.timlarkin.net/news.htm
>> "Tim spent much of the last year creating sound design for L4D2"  :tired:

----------


## fishinou

C'est quand même énorme de voir ce que Valve à monté comme teaser su ce coup  ::o: 

Idem pour ceux qui se précipitent pour décortiquer le moindre petit morceau d'indice  ::o:

----------


## Conan3D

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Larkin

----------


## Anton

> Quelqu'un démonte la scène de fin sous hammer, le robot qui tire Chell par les pieds à la fin se nommerait "Tim Larkin".
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/d0c4...2147cacd87.jpg


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Larkin

 ::o: 

Cyan ! Les _Myst_ ! Puzzles ! 
TOUT CONCORDE §§§

----------


## sissi

Un jour je réinstallerais Portal et je le finirais. Mais pas cette semaine, j'ai piscine.

Et chapeau pour le suivi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Y'a pas à dire, chez Valve on sait s'amuser.
C'est un peu l'opposé de chez Activision.

----------


## Sonic Snake

Tim Larkin n'a pas était choisi au hasard, c'est certain -_-

----------


## Conan3D

> Tim has over fifteen years experience in the game audio industry having created music and sound design for titles such as Left 4 Dead, Half-Life Episode 1 & 2, *Portal*, LAIR,  Lord Of The Rings...


Tiré de la partie bio de son site

----------


## fishinou

http://www.usadojo.com/biographies/tim-larkin.htm

\o/

----------


## Robix66

Un instant, j'ai cru que le buzz redescendait.  :tired: 

Je me demande quand même lesquels sont les plus tarés, Valve ou les joueurs ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Voilà le "robot", oh la déception.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Bonne nuit Kahn Lusth.

----------


## astamarr

c'est le compo qu'a fait la musique d'episode one . voir son site. 

Edit : grillé

----------


## Algent

> Quelqu'un démonte la scène de fin sous hammer, le robot qui tire Chell par les pieds à la fin se nommerait "Tim Larkin".
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/d0c4...2147cacd87.jpg


D'ailleurs en noclip on peut voir une radio derrière nous, elle avait peut être déjà été ajoutée par contre mais j'ai rien vu passer la dessus

----------


## Kadehar

Des nouveautés sur la piste d'Apollo : 
http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=1224

----------


## Conan3D

> Tim has over fifteen years experience in the game audio industry having created music and sound design for titles such as Left 4 Dead, Half-Life Episode 1 & 2, *Portal*, LAIR,  Lord Of The Rings...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Tiré de la partie bio de son site

----------


## Darkath

> Tiré de la partie bio de son site


C'est surtout le fait qu'il a bossé sur tous les Myst, Uru, Riven et compagnie qui est interessant.

----------


## sissi

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/s....1622127040..1

Si vous voulez plein d'amis.

----------


## ToasT

> Des nouveautés sur la piste d'Apollo : 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=1224


Tu as du retard.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Bonne nuit Kahn Lusth.


Salaud, t'es qu'un fils de personne.

----------


## Nieur

Je suis attentivement ce nouveau topic, mais ça serait gentil de pas spoiler pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore (re)fini le jeu SVP.
Merci d'utiliser la balise spoiler !

PS : on peut pas lock l'ancien pour éviter un torticolis sur le multiécran ?  ::P:

----------


## alegria unknown

> C'est surtout le fait qu'il a bossé sur tous les Myst, Uru, Riven et compagnie qui est interessant.


Oh oui.  :Emo:

----------


## Darkath

> Je suis attentivement, mais ça serait gentil de pas spoiler pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore (re)fini le jeu SVP.
> Merci d'utiliser la balise spoiler !


Finis le jeu au lieu de lire les news  ::(:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ah nan mais là la balise spoiler j'y peux strictement rien, tout est basé sur la fin de Portal. Si vous voulez rien savoir je vais être clair : sortez du thread, et ne revenez jamais. JAMAIS! :grosyeux:

----------


## Max_well

> Je suis attentivement ce nouveau topic, mais ça serait gentil de pas spoiler pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore (re)fini le jeu SVP.
> Merci d'utiliser la balise spoiler !
> 
> PS : on peut pas lock l'ancien pour éviter un torticolis sur le multiécran ?


C'est pas le bon endroit pour pas avoir de spoil :D

----------


## Algent

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/f268f74...986f12106f.jpg
> Voilà le "robot", oh la déception.


Tien je l'avais pas vu cette objet, il est tout petit  :tired: .
Par contre quand tu "tire" dessus:

Rare de voir une erreur comme ça oO

edit: étant donné que même en noclip ça bug pas comme ça je dirait qu'ils veulent qu'on aille voir le model  ::P:

----------


## n0ra

J'ai déposé de la boisson dans le cellier.

----------


## Max_well

> Tien je l'avais pas vu cette objet, il est tout petit .
> Par contre quand tu "tire" dessus:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/024a476...f779f6bf78.jpg
> Rare de voir une erreur comme ça oO


T'es en noclip, tu tires sur un truc que t'es même pas censé voir, et tu t'etonnes ?  ::(:

----------


## alx

Donc si j'ai bien suivi, la texture du "robot" de la fin confirmerait que c'est bien un coup de la mafia mexicaine ?

----------


## Conan3D

Un coup de Misou Misou je dirais plutot  :tired:

----------


## Anton

Vu que tout ça ne peut résulter que du plongeon de Gabe dans une piscine olympique de coke... oui.

----------


## Darkath

> Donc si j'ai bien suivi, la texture du "robot" de la fin confirmerait que c'est bien un coup de la mafia mexicaine ?




Le Combine EST la mafia mexicaine !

----------


## Pontifex

Mais c'est la fin des haricots... Après la orange box, la bean box  ::P: 
Quelqu'un a nettoyé les trois dino_fizzle mais ça ressemble toujours autant à rien  ::|:

----------


## Conan3D

C'est moi où y'a plus rien depuis 3 minutes?  :WTF: 

Oops non

----------


## oui

Bon je vous spoil tout mais ce sera gordon freeman qui ouvrira des portails sur des bouqins pour aller dans d'autre univers tout en point & clic (brevet deja deposé)

----------


## Max_well

Continuez la lutte ! 

Moi je vais dormir :D

Merci à Kahn de se dévouer pour encore une nuit de folie.

A demain !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Au fait les gars, la radio qui saigne à la fin de portal c'est très vieux, y'a des vidéos sur youtube à ce sujet depuis au moins 2008.

----------


## Conan3D

Au fait, je propose Kahn comme nouveau redac' chef de CPC  ::lol::

----------


## Sonic Snake

> Bon je vous spoil tout mais ce sera gordon freeman qui ouvrira des portails sur des bouqins pour aller dans d'autre univers tout en point & clic (brevet deja deposé)


Hmmmm....que de souvenir....mais on avait pas de pied de biche ^^

----------


## Chipatama

"Valve is working on The Blue Box. Comes with Portal 2, Episode 3, L4D2, and TF2. Released at the same time that the Engineer update is launched."  :tired: 
(Tiré d'un forum quelconque - Mais si c'est vrai ...  :B): )

----------


## Algent

> Mais c'est la fin des haricots... Après la orange box, la bean box 
> Quelqu'un a nettoyé les trois dino_fizzle mais ça ressemble toujours autant à rien


Quelqu'un saurait superposer les 3 ? C'est vraiment très similaire à l'oreille comme si on pouvait les rassembler  :tired:

----------


## Pontifex

Le retour du BBS Connexion via backup/backup et y a du nouveau en ASCII

----------


## Chipatama

> Quelqu'un saurait superposer les 3 ? C'est vraiment très similaire à l'oreille comme si on pouvait les rassembler


Je test.  :tired: 
Edit : Non, ca ressemble strictement à rien.

----------


## Caparzo

Le BBS en direct, c'est classe  ::P:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> "Valve is working on The Blue Box. Comes with Portal 2, Episode 3, L4D2, and TF2. Released at the same time that the Engineer update is launched." 
> (Tiré d'un forum quelconque - Mais si c'est vrai ... )


Pour la couleur faut voir... héhé.

----------


## Conan3D

Le pire c'que je l'ai héhé

----------


## potexto

> Le pire c'que je l'ai héhé


La Blue Box ? Chanceux  :B):

----------


## Conan3D

Non, HL Generation  :Cigare: 
Avec CS 1.5  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Chipatama

Ok, je sais plus ou, mais j'ai lu que CAVE JOHNSON est un robot (en tout cas, est "mis" dans un robot après sa mort) - Je crois que c'est relatif à l'offre d'emploi pour faire la voix de Cave J., bref.
Si c'était justement ce cave johnson qui tirait chell à la fin de portal, la ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Le pire c'que je l'ai héhé


Tout pareil.

Bon là les théories sur le forum ça devient n'importe quoi.
GLaDOS est Cave Johnson.
Cave Johnson est le robot de fin.
Cave Johnson est la jambe d'Eli.

Hum...

Au passage vous vous souvenez du BBS où Johnson parlait d'un "bean counter"? A priori ça veut dire comptable en argo Anglais. My 2 cents. Mais je conseil vivement aux anglophones d'aller sur le forum officiel de Portal pour travailler avec les autres dingues et éviter la rétention d'informations.

----------


## Brainkite

Mais, est-ce qu'ils ont prévu à ce que ça aboutisse sur quelquechose ce truc?
En même temps ça semble curieux de laisser la daclaration d'un portal 2 ou d'un EP3 juste à ceux qui trouvent la grosse révélation de ce jeu de piste, en général on annonce ça en grande pompe non?

----------


## mrFish

Ils font simplement monter le buzz jusqu'au 11 mars.

----------


## alx

D'abord le teasing, ensuite l'annonce.

----------


## Chipatama

Nouvelle image sur le BBS !

----------


## Ashlook

Haha j'adore les commentaires sur le chat du stream du BBS  ::O: .

----------


## Feisar

> Ils font simplement monter le buzz jusqu'au 11 mars.


En gros on vas bouffer du ASCII et ce genre d'update pendant une semaine?!  ::wub::

----------


## potexto

Sachant que je dois me reveiller dans 5 heures, que faire :

-Dormir
-Rester les yeux ouverts pour suivre l'avancement de geeks a propos d'un projet d'un jeux video qui sera probablement annoncé le 11 Mars de toute facon  ::P:

----------


## Algent

> Je test. 
> Edit : Non, ca ressemble strictement à rien.


Kahn a newsé entre temps:



> *Mise à jour 13 :* Johnny B. Good qui en plus d'avoir un  pseudo extrêmement classe est un gros connaisseur en sons, et c'est à  lui qu'on doit une grosse partie des nettoyages de sons. Celui-ci pense  après analyse des spectres audios que les trois nouveaux sons mis à jour  sont les mêmes mais déformés de manières différentes. A suivre.


Si c'est pas superposable alors c'est sans doute ça, à l'oreille ça colle trop pour être autre chose.

----------


## Pontifex

Il y aurait une annonce officielle de prévu le 11 mars, ça laisse juste une semaine d'avance aux gros fans hardcores qui ont du skillz.
Sinon, la boîte de haricots a son église et l'un des wiki sur l'énigme vient de voir son compte suspendu

Edit: retour du BBS !

----------


## Anton

> Sachant que je dois me reveiller dans 5 heures, que faire :
> 
> -Dormir
> -Rester les yeux ouverts pour suivre l'avancement de geeks a propos d'un projet d'un jeux video qui sera probablement annoncé le 11 Mars de toute facon


_Live History, man._

----------


## Darkath

ça a surement été déjà dit mais sur le BBS, on voit que Glados à été upgradé (v3.11) depuis portal 1 (sans compter que ça fait 11/03)

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Sur le BBS : "Temps estimé avant la mort de l'univers."  ::mellow::

----------


## potexto

Nouvelle image !

----------


## Conan3D

> ELLIS IS IN CHAMBER 11


 :WTF:

----------


## Pontifex

> Nouvelle image !


Tout à fait Nelson !

Edit pour l'autruche du dessous: Saypafo, mais si jamais mon rêve dans la vie, c'est d'être une sosie de Philippe Candeloro ?

----------


## Conan3D

Non, c'pas nelson, c'Thierry

----------


## DarkRangers

Moi, ce qui m'intrigue, c'est que les dinosaur fizzle sont en stéréo et les deux bandes sont légèrement différentes.

----------


## Conan3D

C'est ce qu'on appelle des battements binauraux mon enfant  :Cigare:

----------


## potexto

Tout le monde a deja du screener  ::P: 

Mais je ne comprends toujours pas le systeme du BBS, comment cette image a pu etre filmée etc .. (Oui, bon je suis un Noob je sais...  ::rolleyes::  )

----------


## DarkRangers

Les autres sons dinosaur sont en mono ...

----------


## Conan3D

Pour le BBS je sais pas, mais pour le filmer :
Manycam, un logiciel qui permet de mettre ton bureau sur un flux webcam, avec selection de la partie à fimer  :;): 

Sinon, y'a ma Crapute et mon Sonip sur le chat USTREAM

----------


## potexto

> Pour le BBS je sais pas, mais pour le filmer :
> Manycam, un logiciel qui permet de mettre ton bureau sur un flux webcam, avec selection de la partie à fimer


Ca j'aurai pu le comprendre ::rolleyes:: 

Mais où le mec a pecho sa photo

----------


## Darkath

A propos des sons, apparement faut les lire a l'envers en augmentant radicalement la vitesse .. vu sur les forums offs :



> NEW EVIDENCE FOR THIS THEORY: check out dinosaur17.wav and play it backwards at 4300% speed. it sound like an alyx gun and Cave Johsnon was reported to use one in the leaked tech demo

----------


## Conan3D

Quelle photo?

----------


## potexto

> Quelle photo?


L'image en ASCII... Pourquoi la diffuser en video, plutot que la poster sur le forum

----------


## Algent

Nouveaux ASCII en approche, un visage et un truc avec une tourelle oO

----------


## Pontifex

Si j'ai bien saisi, ça a été diffusé sous forme de vidéo "en direct live exclusif" pour permettre à tout le monde de voir ce qu'il se passait. Après dans quelques minutes/heures, on devrait avoir des images ASCII propres pour continuer à fantasmer.
Sinon, la scène finale en vue 3ème personne rien de passionnant

----------


## Conan3D

D'abord en live, puis en tof'  :;): 




> [...]leaked tech demo[...]


 ::huh::

----------


## Siphrodias

On est en train de vivre une conspiration de la fin de l'univers.

OMFGBBQ!!!!!!!!


Edit : pinaise y'a Steam qui m'indique que la dernière fois que j'ai joué a Left 4 Dead c'était demain.
Ça y'est je suis en plein flashback.

----------


## potexto

Il serait temps d'avoir les images là

----------


## Darkath

La théorie du back up de Glados sur le boréalis se précise ...

----------


## Juniadkhan

Je me demandais s'il y avait un lien à faire entre le nom du compte flicker "Cargo Cult" et ce que serait le Borealis... Histoire d'étayer un peu la relation. Pardon pour à ceux qui n'auraient pas suivi. Je vais me coucher.

----------


## potexto

Ils vont nous foutre Portal 2 dans la prochaine update  ::P:  ::P:

----------


## Conan3D

Portal 2 gratuit en update  ::wub::

----------


## potexto

Quoiqu'il en soit, je vais me coucher, esperant que cela nous apportera quelque chose au lieu d'attendre le 11 Mars.  ::rolleyes:: 

Bonne nuit, et surtout bonne chance a tous  :;):

----------


## XWolverine

Tout ça pour des radios qui font des bruits de modems 56 ko  ::siffle::

----------


## Siphrodias

Oui mais c'est pour la bonne cause justement.

----------


## eMKa

C'est moi où toutes les images (BBS) d'hier défilent là ? Ils ont pas actualisé la liste ? :/

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Un mec qui faisait un stream live d'un BBS va bientôt uploader les logs qu'il a gaulé.

----------


## Siphrodias

Faudrait peut-être que je recommence Portal un de ces 4, surtout que je l'ai redl juste à cause de ces fameuses MàJ.

Bordel de cul !!!!

----------


## Sonic Snake

> C'est moi où toutes les images (BBS) d'hier défilent là ? Ils ont pas actualisé la liste ? :/


Il semble que si .... pour ma part, il m'a semblé voir un visage, mais les connexions sont instables  ::P: h34r:

----------


## eMKa

Là on vient quand même de voir le coeur du Cube et GladOS repasser  :tired:   ::sad::

----------


## Pontifex

Tout beau, tout chaud en voilà du ASCII

----------


## Pluton

C'est flippant tout leur machin de geeks là, ces mecs ont quelque chose de pas sain. ::O:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Salut les canards

ça a surement déja été dit ( mais comme je l'ai pas vu en premiere page et qu'il y'a plus de 70 pages ), sur le site http://www.aperturescience.com/ , après avoir entré les logs, si on tape play, il demande a quoi on veut jouer... et la j'ai po trouvé  ::P: 

un coup de main?  ::):

----------


## Pontifex

> Salut les canards
> 
> ça a surement déja été dit ( mais comme je l'ai pas vu en premiere page et qu'il y'a plus de 70 pages ), sur le site http://www.aperturescience.com/ , après avoir entré les logs, si on tape play, il demande a quoi on veut jouer... et la j'ai po trouvé 
> 
> un coup de main?


*Ce site est mort depuis plus d'un an ! Mort et enterré !*
Donc plus la peine de trifouiller là dedans, ça ne vous conduira à rien !

----------


## Anton

Faut laisser tomber apertureblabla.com, il ne sert plus à rien.

----------


## Elendael

C'est la zone de test numéro 4 (enfin le panneau) mais ça n'en dit pas beaucoup plus.  :tired:

----------


## Chipatama

> Tout beau, tout chaud en voilà du ASCII


C'est la salle 04 !

----------


## Pluton

Je vois un gros 04 dans l'image, en plissant les yeux.
D'ailleurs je vais me coucher.

----------


## astamarr

si tu met : play portal , ça te coupe le site

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Nouvel ASCII, à priori.

----------


## Anton

Hey, le nouveau titre du topac  :Cigare: 
Seigneur Dieu, que de rebondissements dans cette affaire.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> *Ce site est mort depuis plus d'un an ! Mort et enterré !*
> Donc plus la peine de trifouiller là dedans, ça ne vous conduira à rien !


 :tired:  moui je suis un peu en retard

merci en tout cas, et good luck aux gens toujours pas couchés qui sont en toujours en train de chercher :P

----------


## Sonic Snake

> C'est la salle 04 !
> http://s2.---------.com/old/up/qsd-ac14f5af86.png


Et le "portal" gun semble être sur l'image  :nawak:

----------


## Darkath

C'est qui ce moustachu ?

----------


## Chipatama

> Nouvel ASCII, à priori.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/dbc1...df8977e760.jpg


Ca ressemble à une salle.

Voila l'image retouché-euh :

----------


## Darkath

Sinon en regardant à l'envers la première moitié ressemble à une salle

----------


## Sonic Snake

> C'est qui ce moustachu ?


Saxton Hale de TF2  :Cigare:

----------


## melka

Salut
Je viens de m'inscrire ici à l'instant car je connais pas suffisament le jeu portal (j'ai même jamais joué, honte sur moi) mais ces petites énigmes sont vraiments cools.
Les derniers dinosaure_fizzle me font penser a des sons dans Windowlicker d'Aphex Twin, et avec un spectrographe, on peut voir un visage "dans le son".
Je viens de les passer dans un spectro, et je suis pas sur de reconnaitre quelque chose mais peut-être que vous si.
Vlà l'image
http://img6.imageshack.us/i/dinosaurfizzlespectro.jpg/

Si ya rien, considerez juste que j'ai dit de la merde

for johnny b. good : I don't have any fancy software, I just used this plugin for itunes
http://www.dr-lex.be/software/spectrograph.html
I took the 2 spectros and then pasted them one another in photoshop.
Here's with your viz : http://img197.imageshack.us/i/dinosa...espectro2.jpg/

----------


## astamarr

on vient juste d'en trouver des nouveaux ,sur le lien de streaming :

Un premier ,avec une image plutot ...obscure . On aurait dit 3 citadelles,les une a coté des autres.
Une seconde ,qui ressemblait a ..une poutre qui maintient les ponts ( ouais ,je sais ..)
Une troisième : un cercle vide .
.

----------


## FragDamon

> Ca ressemble à une salle.
> 
> Voila l'image retouché-euh : 
> http://s2.---------.com/old/up/ttt-97300eeb91.gif


Ptain je venais de le faire  :tired:  on peut voir que c'est la salle 8 (sisi)
Je pige pas pourquoi ils nous remettent toutes les salles  ::huh::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Salut
> Je viens de m'inscrire ici à l'instant car je connais pas suffisament le jeu portal (j'ai même jamais joué, honte sur moi) mais ces petites énigmes sont vraiments cools.
> Les derniers dinosaure_fizzle me font penser a des sons dans Windowlicker d'Aphex Twin, et avec un spectrographe, on peut voir un visage "dans le son".
> Je viens de les passer dans un spectro, et je suis pas sur de reconnaitre quelque chose mais peut-être que vous si.
> Vlà l'image
> http://img6.imageshack.us/i/dinosaurfizzlespectro.jpg/
> 
> Si ya rien, considerez juste que j'ai dit de la merde


J'pense que ça pourrait être intéressant de chercher des indices dans ce sens !

----------


## Chipatama

Bon, hé ben je sais pas pour vous, mais pour moizdaqfffffff  ::zzz:: 
(Bonne continuation, bonne chance aussi - je suis trop fatigué pour continuer  :Emo: )

@frag doit y'avoir des trucs à chercher dans ces salles. Ou pas. Mais 4x2 = 8. Donc faut chercher deux fois dans la salle 4.  :tired:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Le plus simple est encore d'aller dans les salles en questions et d'explorer à coups de no clip.
Ou carrément sous hammer pour les connaisseurs.

----------


## Darkath

@ melka : c'est énorme ton truc !

----------


## FragDamon

> Le plus simple est encore d'aller dans les salles en questions et d'explorer à coups de no clip.
> Ou carrément sous hammer pour les connaisseurs.


Ouais pas con. Ptet un renommage d'une entité ou un truc caché... Ils veulent qu'on pille leur jeu !!

----------


## astamarr

Ou qu'on l'achete ,quand c'est pas déja fait ! =D

----------


## Pluton

Sinon Kahn, quand tout sera révélé, tu nous feras un petit compte-rendu des événements, histoire que les gens normaux puissent savourer le tout ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Quand tout sera révélé je vais balancer une réplique cinglante et mettre mes lunettes noires.

----------


## FragDamon

> Quand tout sera révélé je vais balancer une réplique cinglante et mettre mes lunettes noires.

----------


## Algent

Un mec a rajouté une image sur le wiki: (qui a été réparé)

http://portalwiki.net/index.php?titl...rtal_bbs01.png

@melka: perso je voit quelquechose mais va savoir quoi. Par contre a cause de toi j'ai google le groupe et je vais en chier pour m'endormir xD

----------


## Kahn Lusth

MAJ de la news avec une vidéo.

----------


## Anton

> Quand tout sera révélé je vais balancer une réplique cinglante et mettre mes lunettes noires.

----------


## Genchou

> Un mec a rajouté une image sur le wiki: (qui a été réparé)
> 
> http://portalwiki.net/index.php?titl...rtal_bbs01.png


Ca m'fait penser à une salle quelconque dans Portal. Des plateformes, tout ça  :tired:

----------


## Kebyh

Sinon ça a peut etre rien a voir mais j'etais sur le forum de Portal sur les f orums de steam et dans le thread sur la mise a jour et a un moment les pseudos de tout le monde sont devenus gris et d'ailleurs tout le monde en parle. Enfin bon c'est peut etre juste une coincidence.

----------


## yugoboss

Yo, salut les jeunes, 

Une petite question en speed avant que je m'effondre sur mon clavier : y a déjà quelqu'un qui a tenté de passer les sons chelous au spectrogramme ? Parce que ce genre de son un peu metallique ça me fait penser aux trucs produits quand on veut cacher une image dans un fichier audio (cf. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Wi...ckerspiral.png ou http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Sp...ndowlicker.png par le génie Aphex Twin, planqués dans 2 de ses titres)

----------


## melka

Reecoutez biens les sons "dinosaur truc" et regardez vers 5:25 / 5:30 sur cette video : http://www.youtube.com/watch#!videos...&v=M9xMuPWAZW8
Je trouve que ça sonne un peu pareil, donc c'est pas impossible, le coup des images planquées dans le spectre sonore

----------


## Darkath

@algent c'est encore une salle je me souviens de celle la je crois même qu-on à le compagnon cube dans celle là

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Un certain Johnny B Good s'en occupe sur le forum officiel.

----------


## Az'

C'est dingue, y'a que sur CanardPC où les gens sont assez fous pour suivre l'actu en direct, et en pleine nuit  ::o: 

Je prends juste un siège, je serais discret comme une ombre.

PS: (Ai déjà dumpé toute les images que j'ai croisées, pour transmettre ce savoir à mes futurs petits-enfants. Enfin les petits-enfants de la voisine quoi.)
PPS: Activation de mon second écran pour suivre en direct les streaming des BBS  ::wub::

----------


## Algent

ca continue d'arriver sur le wiki, voila l'anneau maintenant: http://portalwiki.net/index.php?titl...rtal_bbs02.png

et la chambre 4 serait un fake

----------


## FragDamon

Tain jveux pas aller me coucher lebuzz tourne trop vite la !

----------


## melka

> Yo, salut les jeunes, 
> 
> Une petite question en speed avant que je m'effondre sur mon clavier : y a déjà quelqu'un qui a tenté de passer les sons chelous au spectrogramme ? Parce que ce genre de son un peu metallique ça me fait penser aux trucs produits quand on veut cacher une image dans un fichier audio (cf. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Wi...ckerspiral.png ou http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Sp...ndowlicker.png par le génie Aphex Twin, planqués dans 2 de ses titres)


J'ai testé, mais rien de bien concluant (j'ai eu la même reflexion que toi : Aphex Twin, Equation, le son est presque identique > Demon Face  :;):  )
http://img6.imageshack.us/i/dinosaurfizzlespectro.jpg/

----------


## Az'

> ca continue d'arriver sur le wiki, voila l'anneau maintenant: http://portalwiki.net/index.php?titl...rtal_bbs02.png
> 
> et la chambre 4 serait un fake


C'est la SPHERE DE VOYAGE !

 ::ninja:: 




> J'ai testé, mais rien de bien concluant (j'ai eu la même reflexion que toi : Aphex Twin, Equation, le son est presque identique > Demon Face  )
> http://img6.imageshack.us/i/dinosaurfizzlespectro.jpg/


On dirait la Citadelle. Surtout avec les cables...

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Le dernier ASCII serait une version complète d'un autre ASCII vu hier.

----------


## yugoboss

> J'ai testé, mais rien de bien concluant (j'ai eu la même reflexion que toi : Aphex Twin, Equation, le son est presque identique > Demon Face  )
> http://img6.imageshack.us/i/dinosaurfizzlespectro.jpg/



Ah damned, moi qui pensait avoir eu une bonne idée pour une fois !

En tout cas, content de savoir qu'il y a des connaisseurs dans le coin...  :;):

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Dites je suis le seul qui pense à ça en regardant le spectro?

----------


## FragDamon

J'ose pas imaginer le temps que ça a pris pour créer toutes les images et tout ...

Kahn--> non moi aussi !

----------


## clement_s

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/3af0...c818f2b37e.jpg
> Le dernier ASCII serait une version complète d'un autre ASCII vu hier.


ben j'allais le dire  ::(:  c'est la meme que celle qu'on appelait chambre 7 hier

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Nouvel ASCII en direct du BBS.

----------


## Neoflo

Et bien bravo, je viens de refinir portal juste pour voir la fin! 
En meme temps ca faisait longtemps  ::rolleyes:: 
Je suis ça de près depuis le beginning du begin!

----------


## clement_s

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/58d4...9218641174.jpg
> Nouvel ASCII en direct du BBS.


Tiens il y a c:\05283220.*113*\04227257.284


EDIT : Idem pour celle la http://portalwiki.net/index.php?titl...rtal_bbs01.png

EDIT 2 : Même dossier, faudrait trifouiller les images qui viennent du même dossier ensembles

EDIT 3 : Parfois des image provienne directement de la racine d'autre de dossier  :tired:

----------


## Darkath

J'avais oublié les câbles autour de la citadelle ... c'est clairement ça sur le spectrographe

----------


## Az'

> Dites je suis le seul qui pense à ça en regardant le spectro?


COMMENT QUE TU AS VOLE MA SUPPOSITION !  ::P: h34r:

----------


## melka

@Kahn Lusth : mortel ! faudrait vraiment que j'me mette a portal, tiens.
On fait quoi, on le poste sur le wiki, un truc dans le genre ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Bon ben les mecs vous avez plus qu'à expliquer tout ça à monsieur B Goode. Moi j'ai peur.
http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...1173390&page=3

Edit : Comme d'hab, toute trouvaille se doit d'être signaler soit dans un topic existant sur le forum de Portal, soit en y créant vous même un topic.
LA RETENTION D'INFORMATIONS C'EST LE MAL ABSOLU.
Edit 2 : Et on a peut être tapé dans le 1000. Y'a plein de monde qui commence à croire que le dernier ASCII serait la station de trains de la cité 17.

----------


## Sim's

> Dites je suis le seul qui pense à ça en regardant le spectro?
> http://www.ambientperformance.com/co...e2_Citadel.jpg


Je pensais à ça également mais je n'étais pas sûr de la forme du bâtiment.

----------


## Darkath

Allez khan soit un heros jusqu'au bout et va le montrer a Johnny B Good

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Les gars là va falloir que vous le fassiez comme des grands. Je peux pas surveiller 6 topics, un streaming, poster ici, mettre la news à jour et en plus aller tirer la manche d'un mec sur le forum de portal. Héhéhé.

----------


## yotho

> ca continue d'arriver sur le wiki, voila l'anneau maintenant: http://portalwiki.net/index.php?titl...rtal_bbs02.png
> 
> et la chambre 4 serait un fake


(je m'incruste) 

Perso cela me faisait penser à la boule de billard :

----------


## melka

allez, vu que je suis dans ma soirée "j'ouvre des comptes sur des forums pour poster 3 messages" j'my colle

----------


## Sim's

Cadeau pour ceux qui arrivent à voir quelque chose :

----------


## Caparzo

Stream BBS : 

http://cat3illa.com/portal/incoming.txt
http://cat3illa.com/portal/incoming2.txt
http://cat3illa.com/portal/incoming3.txt

----------


## yugoboss

> allez, vu que je suis dans ma soirée "j'ouvre des comptes sur des forums pour poster 3 messages" j'my colle


Go melka, go !

----------


## Laink

Je viens d'aller expliquer comme j'ai pu cette découverte sur le topic steam :/

edit : ah, sry malka :°

----------


## Sim's

Je continue sur ma lancée.  ::):

----------


## Az'

Le Portal BBS est fini, ce faible a une vie derrière visiblement.

Aucun autre à se mettre sous la dent les amis ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## melka

yo Laink, pas de pb, de toute façon j'ai pas 10 posts donc je peux pas poster en offtopic. (On avait pas joué à I'm Being Followed ensemble, à une époque ?)

Juste pour toi, public, j'ai recollé les morceaux avec le spectro de johnny.b.good
http://img197.imageshack.us/i/dinosa...espectro2.jpg/

edit : mauvais lien

----------


## Casque Noir

> yo Laink, pas de pb, de toute façon j'ai pas 10 posts donc je peux pas poster en offtopic. (On avait pas joué à I'm Being Followed ensemble, à une époque ?)
> 
> Juste pour toi, public, j'ai recollé les morceaux avec le spectro de johnny.b.good
> http://img197.imageshack.us/i/dinosa...espectro2.jpg/
> 
> edit : mauvais lien


Pour les photos, tu peux utiliser tof.canardpc.com, ça évitera les liens foireux  :;):

----------


## Laink

> yo Laink, pas de pb, de toute façon j'ai pas 10 posts donc je peux pas poster en offtopic. (On avait pas joué à I'm Being Followed ensemble, à une époque ?)
> 
> edit : mauvais lien


Ah ah, effectivement. Je me disais bien que j'avais déjà vu ton pseudo quelque part. Curieux de se retrouver ici :')

ps : je peux pas faire de off topic non plus, j'ai juste répondu dans le topic. Donc si quelqu'un peut faire ça :/

----------


## Neoflo

> yo Laink, pas de pb, de toute façon j'ai pas 10 posts donc je peux pas poster en offtopic. (On avait pas joué à I'm Being Followed ensemble, à une époque ?)
> 
> Juste pour toi, public, j'ai recollé les morceaux avec le spectro de johnny.b.good
> http://img197.imageshack.us/i/dinosa...espectro2.jpg/
> 
> edit : mauvais lien


Le spectro est tres parlant pour moi

----------


## yugoboss

B. Good demande un lien vers notre thread : http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...1173390&page=3

Laink ?

----------


## Tiger Sushi

Purée un cube vient de se téléporter sur mon bureau juste après que j'aie fini le jeu !  ::O: 



C'est une conspiration !  :^_^: 

Sérieusement, autant le teasing de Valve est génial, autant vous le magnifiez puissance 100 ! C'est du bonheur de suivre tout ça !  ::wub::  (la preuve j'ai perdu 2h à faire un cube en souvenir  ::P: )

----------


## Laink

> B. Good demande un lien vers notre thread : http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...1173390&page=3
> 
> Laink ?


Je lui ai répondu  :;):

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Pour le moment les gens cherchent un sens aux derniers ASCII, mais visiblement on a pas de malade geudin du photoshop qui prend ça en main comme hier.

----------


## melka

J'ai modifié mon premier post avec le spectro avec quelques infos en anglais, juste pour lui

----------


## crazycow

J'ai jamais autant utilisé la touche f5 que depuis 2 jours  ::wub::

----------


## skacky

Il est clair que le dernier spectromètre représente une Citadelle Combine.
Je suis tout excité de l'intérieur.  ::O:

----------


## melka

fais chi** steam, y veut pas me laisser poster pour répondre a johnny.b.good

----------


## Laink

> fais chi** steam, y veut pas me laisser poster pour répondre a johnny.b.good


Tu veux que je lui transmette quelque chose ?  ::P:

----------


## alliocha

> Tu veux que je lui transmette quelque chose ?


Laink il sert de l(a)ink  :;): 

 ::ninja:: 

Bon je retourne bosser moi  ::|:

----------


## melka

Ca serait cool ouais, merci  :;): 

"melka can't post on steam forums, he has no idea why 
here's a message from him :
I don't have any fancy software, I just used this plugin for itunes
http://www.dr-lex.be/software/spectrograph.html
I took the 2 spectros and then pasted them one beside another in photoshop.
Here's with your viz : http://img197.imageshack.us/i/dinosa...espectro2.jpg/
I'm not sure I can help you a lot
Cheers
"

----------


## clement_s

> Pour le moment les gens cherchent un sens aux derniers ASCII, mais visiblement on a pas de malade geudin du photoshop qui prend ça en main comme hier.


Photoshop c'est has been, vive paint  ::P:

----------


## Tiger Sushi

Pour ceux qui l'auraient loupé, en faisant un noclip à la fin de portal on peut trouver une radio ... qui saigne.  ::o: 

C'est vieux, ça n'a sans doute rien à voir avec l'ARG actuel, mais c'est quand même pour le moins étrange.  ::): 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igLylIp_XjU

----------


## melka

sur ce, dodo, travail demain
gn all

----------


## yugoboss

Chers camarades, cette fois-ci le sommeil m'appelle pour de bon, ravi d'avoir pu apporté ma (petite, petite) pierre à l'édifice, bon courage pour la suite en tout cas !

----------


## clement_s

"Mise à jour 23 : Une page wiki qui résume les ASCII confirmés au propre."

Je l'ai édité, une des nouvelles images est la même que " Valuable Asset Retrieval Unit "

EDIT : D'ailleurs le bon sens je dirais que c'est celui ci :

Et pour moi il y a de l'eau et le 2 silhouettes que l'on voit sont leur reflet.

EDIT 2 : J'y voit d'ailleurs une poutre forgée de type Eiffel ou autre enfin c'est pour illustrer


Dans tout les cas ça semble s'être cassé la g***le. Donc pour moi on voit des ruines.

----------


## The Real Dav

Comme j'ai mis sur le fofo steam, si on prend n'importe laquelle des lignes de cette image:


Et qu'on y applique une symétrie axiale, on voit très bien la tour.

Ça vaut ce que ça vaut.

edit: et pour bigoude ça veut que dalle  ::XD::

----------


## eMKa

Chose que *melka* n'avait pas indiqué : il a mirroré (et ouais du franglais, et alors ?  ::P: ) l'image déjà pivotée à 90° pour obtenir la vue de ce que l'ont pourrait croire être une citadelle. 

C'est en fait une montée en fréquence au sein même de la bande sonore, ce qui est logique vu ce que l'on entend. 

Donc on peut oublier cette "piste"  :;):

----------


## Neoflo

Si il faut faire le lien jusqu'à hl2 et ces épisodes respectifs, mais certains sons écouté sur les derniers poster ("dinosaur") tendent à me rappeler certaines bébêtes jusque là encore mystérieuses... Peu Etre faut il les gardé en tête pour tenter un lien quelconque. Mais bon je sens pas trop la piste...

Gn all.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Pour les anglophones qui ont du mal à suivre.


Bon c'est très déstructuré surtout sur la manière dont ce teasing est né, mais ça donne une bonne idée sur ce qu'on sait déjà en gros.

----------


## Anton

Vous faites aussi dans le marc de café ?  :tired:

----------


## clement_s

> Pour les anglophones qui ont du mal à suivre.


 ::huh::

----------


## Siphrodias

Purée pour moi ce sera dodo là.

Hâte de lire la suite des évènements :D

----------


## clement_s

J'avais commencé et j'ai eu la flemme




> Bonjour xxxx devant vous,
> 
> Et je vais vous donner mon point de vue sur cette mise à jour en mars de portal
> Si vous ne savez pas ce qu'est cette mise à jour et que vous êtes la pour un bref coup d'oeil
> La mise à jour de mars est essentiellement un énorme ..... un gigantesque .... c'est beaucoup plus fort que viral c'est ...


EDIT : Surtout que au bout de 1min30 il a toujours rien dit


EDIT 2 : A 5:09 je suis vraiment pas d'accord avec l'interprétation de l'image, il ose dire "clearly" en plus !!! ::o:

----------


## Az'

Pour étayer l'idée des Conseillers et des Dinosaur-fizzle, comparez juste ces deux sons:
http://www.mediafire.com/?ntmjmqmninh
http://www.mediafire.com/?1tjv1lldwzm

Y'a une certaine similitude, même si le dinosaur-fizzle est vraiment, vraiment tordu.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> EDIT : Surtout que au bout de 1min30 il a toujours rien dit


C'est un Américain aussi, laisse le placer ses 25% de superlatifs de discours au début et à la fin, mais au milieu c'est consistant, bien que parfaitement désordonné.

----------


## The Real Dav

C'est le fils caché de Steve Jobs !  ::o:

----------


## clement_s

> C'est un Américain aussi, laisse le placer ses 25% de superlatifs de discours au début et à la fin, mais au milieu c'est consistant, bien que parfaitement désordonné.


A tout finit  ::):  bon le reste je suis d'accord mais de la a "garantir" une annonce de valve, si c'est pas vrai qu'on le pende pas les c***lle  :^_^: 


EDIT @ The real dave : joli j'ai ri  :;):

----------


## Sirithang

Pour résumé vite fait ce que le monsieur raconte dans la vidéo :

Il explique que Valve a organisé un espèce de gros jeu de pistes, que pour lui tout porte vers HL² épisode 3 ou Portal 2 (_Merci,_ _tient voila une pierre_).

Les indices : 

Une image sur le bbs où il voit les robots de portal faire feu vers une HEV suit, ce qui semblerait être Freeman qui vient visiter les locaux de Apertures.

Et pour portal 2, le fait que la version de GladOs est changé entre le site aperturescience et tout ce buzz. Ce qui signifierai un reboot de GladOS sur le borealis. 
Les images trouvé au tout début avec les chiffres serait ce que GladOS enverrait a Aperture parce qu'elle serait en train de rebooter et donc de réapprendre, et les seul chose qu'elle connait sont les adresses des serveurs apertures, ce qui explique pourquoi ces images (pas sur d'avoir bien comprit , mais c'est ce que mon cerveau malade et fatigué à fabriqué...)
Même chose pour le morse, elle enverrai des SOS a Aperture pour dire qu'elle a reboot.


Voila voila, il reste persuadé que Valve va annoncer quelque chose de gros le 11/03, parce que Valve a été silencieux depuis L4D en 2008 (pas eux qui on fait la promo de L4D2).

----------


## Cereales_Killer

mmmm, bonjour à tous, je tiens à partager ceci, même si je suis pas sûr de moi :
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/bc0edb2...60d49a9c82.jpg

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Déjà vu. =)

----------


## clement_s

> Pour résumé vite fait ce que le monsieur raconte dans la vidéo :
> 
> Il explique que Valve a organisé un espèce de gros jeu de pistes, que pour lui tout porte vers HL² épisode 3 ou Portal 2 (_Merci,_ _tient voila une pierre_).
> 
> Les indices : 
> 
> Une image sur le bbs où il voit les robots de portal faire feu vers une HEV suit, ce qui semblerait être Freeman qui vient visiter les locaux de Apertures.
> 
> Et pour portal 2, le fait que la version de GladOs est changé entre le site aperturescience et tout ce buzz. Ce qui signifierai un reboot de GladOS sur le borealis. 
> ...


T'a oublié glados v3.11  ::O:  parce qu'il fait tout un topo sur la GC quand même. Mais je te pardonne fatigue, toussa  ::rolleyes:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 04h02 ----------




> Déjà vu. =)


En effet mais elle fait parti du troisième contact donc il l'ont renvoyé une seconde fois. Faudrait réfléchir à quel sont les doublons qui ont été envoyé peut être veut ont nous faire réfléchir sur un indice qu'on a raté, ou peut être l'inverse  ::rolleyes::  :;):

----------


## Cereales_Killer

> Déjà vu. =)


mince j'ai du le louper alors, j'étais content de moi pourtant é_è
tu as le lien? et pour l'autre image "???" du wiki? ( http://portalwiki.net/index.php?titl...rtal_bbs03.png )

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> A tout finit  bon le reste je suis d'accord mais de la a "garantir" une annonce de valve, si c'est pas vrai qu'on le pende pas les c***lle


En effet c'est gros, mais d'un autre côté Gabe va avoir toute l'assistance qui va le regarder avec les oreilles bien dressées quand il va recevoir son titre.
S'il sort juste un discours lambda pour remercier la GDC et les gens avec qui il travail sans au moins évoquer cette histoire, il risque de repartir sous une pluie de tomates.

@Cereale : http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...&postcount=595

----------


## clement_s

> mince j'ai du le louper alors, j'étais content de moi pourtant é_è
> tu as le lien? et pour l'autre image "???" du wiki? ( http://portalwiki.net/index.php?titl...rtal_bbs03.png )


Image tout en bas de la page du wiki ya le récapitulatif avec dedans l'image de la fiole.





> en effet c'est gros, mais d'un autre côté gabe va avoir tout l'assistance qui va le regarder avec les oreilles bien dressées quand il va recevoir son titre.
> S'il sort juste un discours lambda pour remercier la gdc et les gens avec qui il travail sans au moins évoquer cette histoire, il risque de repartir sous une pluie de tomates.


de cailloux !

EDIT : Faudrait arrêter de poster d'autre news SVP sur CPC car j'ai perdu 15 minutes sur joueurdugrenier au lieu de me massacrer le cerveau.  :;):

----------


## Cereales_Killer

> Image tout en bas de la page du wiki ya le récapitulatif avec dedans l'image de la fiole.
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 04h05 ----------
> 
> 
> de cailloux !


oups, effectivement, je dois fatiguer, MUST ...  NOT ... SLEeeep... *ZZZzzzz*

edit : bon, je peux pas poster sur steam, suis je le seul à penser que l'ASCII représentant un cercle pourrait être une eclipse (avec la "flare"  en haut à gauche)?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Bon, à mon avis on en saura pas plus long avant une hypothétique autre mise à jour mystère ou la GDC. Donc je vais reposer un peu mes yeux avant qu'on ne me retrouve crevé derrière un meuble. Bonne nuit les gens!

----------


## clement_s

> oups, effectivement, je dois fatiguer, MUST ...  NOT ... SLEeeep... *ZZZzzzz*
> 
> edit : bon, je peux pas poster sur steam, suis je le seul à penser que l'ASCII représentant un cercle pourrait être une eclipse (avec la "flare"  en haut à gauche)?


Perso je pense pas, l'image est aussi sur le set et je dirai plutôt que c'est une sphère

EDIT : La même, dodo, profitons de ce manque de nouveauté pour nous endormir et récupérer.

----------


## Froyok

Bande de lâches, moi je reste !  :tired: 
Bon ok j'ai rien suivis aussi...

----------


## The Real Dav

Moi aussi je suis resté  ::P: 
Bon c'est aussi que je tripatouille mon ubuntu à côté sinon j'serais au lit.

----------


## Az'

Je fais tourner quelques Delta-Glider dans le système-solaire et je scrute par-ci-par-là d'éventuelles infos. Bande de faibles.  ::O: 
Bon par contre c'est vrai que niveau infos, c'est un peu mort...

----------


## xrogaan

Noooon nooon, je veux dormir  :Emo:

----------


## Froyok

> Noooon nooon, je veux dormir


Tu peux...































PAS !
 :haha:

----------


## The Real Dav

http://www.timetoast.com/timelines/42310

----------


## GruntGrunt

Vous êtes des grands malades, mais je vous aime  ::wub::

----------


## The Real Dav

Pour les anglophones qui s'intéressent à l'histoire et au monde d'HL, voici la timeline: http://members.shaw.ca/halflifestory/timeline.htm
C'est légèrement HS par rapport à l'ARG du moment mais c'est toujours sympa comme info  ::): 
Et puis ça permet aussi de replacer un peu tout ce bordel  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

> Pour les anglophones qui s'intéressent à l'histoire et au monde d'HL, voici la timeline: http://members.shaw.ca/halflifestory/timeline.htm
> C'est légèrement HS par rapport à l'ARG du moment mais c'est toujours sympa comme info 
> Et puis ça permet aussi de replacer un peu tout ce bordel


La VF mon grand, la VF !
http://hlsaga.logout.fr/timeline.htm

----------


## Baryton

Autre chose qui bouge, au niveau de Steam, et peut-être des jeux phares.



Un des artworks envoyés  par Valve à certains sites macs américains. Dans la bêta de Steam "next gen" on peut trouver des boutons correspondant à ceux des fenêtres dans OSX.
Plus cet artwork.

Le fait que la pomme soit présente dans un des ascii n'est pas forcément anodin alors... (cf derniers asciis linkés, dans les "safety instructions".)

----------


## The Real Dav

> La VF mon grand, la VF !
> http://hlsaga.logout.fr/timeline.htm


J'savais pas  ::P: 
Et puis l'anglais ne me dérange pas, donc j'ai pas cherché  :Cigare:

----------


## Az'

Si l'annonce de Gabe le 11 se résume à Source sur Mac, je me suicide sur Youtube, sérieusement.  ::O:

----------


## Froyok

> Autre chose qui bouge, au niveau de Steam, et peut-être des jeux phares.
> 
> http://www.mac4ever.com/images/image...e_officiel.jpg
> 
> Un des artworks envoyés  par Valve à certains sites macs américains. Dans la bêta de Steam "next gen" on peut trouver des boutons correspondant à ceux des fenêtres dans OSX.
> Plus cet artwork.
> 
> Le fait que la pomme soit présente dans un des ascii n'est pas forcément anodin alors... (cf derniers asciis linkés, dans les "safety instructions".)


Cadeau :
http://www.nofrag.com/2010/mar/03/33834/
http://www.nofrag.com/2010/fev/27/33783/

----------


## Baryton

On peut aussi aller à la source (huhu).

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Si l'annonce de Gabe le 11 se résume à Source sur Mac, je me suicide sur Youtube, sérieusement.


Nan, impossible. Steam sur MAC c'est pas vraiment secret non ? Ils vont peut-être l'officialisé en public à la GDC mais ils vont présenter un autre truc. Ce serait con d'avoir fait tout ça pour si peu.

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Autre chose qui bouge, au niveau de Steam, et peut-être des jeux phares.
> 
> http://www.mac4ever.com/images/image...e_officiel.jpg
> 
> Un des artworks envoyés  par Valve à certains sites macs américains. Dans la bêta de Steam "next gen" on peut trouver des boutons correspondant à ceux des fenêtres dans OSX.
> Plus cet artwork.
> 
> Le fait que la pomme soit présente dans un des ascii n'est pas forcément anodin alors... (cf derniers asciis linkés, dans les "safety instructions".)


Re cadeau : http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=1101 et http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=1102  ::):

----------


## P'titdop

> Si l'annonce de Gabe le 11 se résume à Source sur Mac, je me suicide sur Youtube, sérieusement.


Ahah, ça serait super bon. La plus grosse désillusion de l'histoire du jeu vidéo.

Je crois qu'on perdrait Kahn Lusth dans la foulée.

----------


## Az'

J'étais pas vraiment sérieux. Ça aurait été disproportionné ce teasing de malade pour "seulement" ce genre d'annonce.

(PS: Y'aura quand même un ou deux MACiste pour venir me dire que si l'annonce vaut le coup mais je les pouet  :tired: )

----------


## The Real Dav

> La plus grosse désillusion de l'histoire du jeu vidéo.


3D Realms l'a déjà fait.  ::P:

----------


## Az'

> 3D Realms l'a déjà fait.


Et ils ont eu des problèmes.

----------


## Froyok

> Et ils ont eu des problèmes.
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...isLaspales.JPG


 :^_^:

----------


## ToasT

Ah je viens de me réveiller.

Quelqu'un a pensé au fait que la nana de Portal (me souviens plus son nom) puisse être emenée sur le Boréalis à la fin de portal ? HEIN ?  :Cigare:

----------


## P'titdop

> La VF mon grand, la VF !
> http://hlsaga.logout.fr/timeline.htm


Ah, super, ça faisait longtemps que je voulais connaitre l'histoire en son entier.

----------


## Guest54108

Mouarff, je viens de lire les dernieres pages du premier topic et les neufs de celui-ci, autant dire que c'est un truc de fou!!

Tiens par contre il m'est venue une idée today, je vais essayer de passer les images sous un logiciel d'OCR au boulot histoire de voir ce que ça donne parce que ça ce trouve y'a des infos caché dans les images comme pour "Whatsinthebox" lors des elevation de contraste.

Bo**** fait chier, j'etais sensé faire plein de truc au boulot aujourd'hui et à cause de valve vas falloir que je fasse un F5 convulssif.

Ah et pour ce qui est de l'equation de Maxwell, je pense qu'elle n'est pas anodine mais vue que dans HL et portal on a des guns qui agissent sur le magnetisme, vas falloir fouiller un peu tout ça.

----------


## The Real Dav

@ToasT: Chell

----------


## Az'

> Quelqu'un a pensé au fait que la nana de Portal (me souviens plus son nom) puisse être emenée sur le Boréalis à la fin de portal ? HEIN ?


Mais tout le monde sait pourtant que Portal se passe DANS le Borealis ! :WTF: 

>>>[]

----------


## YaKi

Mais pourquoi je suis allé me coucher plus tôt que prévue pourquoooooiiiiiiiii. 
En tout cas, un énorme grand merci à vous tous de veiller et spéculer toute la nuit c'est vraiment passionnant cette histoire et c'est peut être le meilleur teaser que j'ai jamais vue.

----------


## The Real Dav

J'ai craqué  ::cry:: 

J'ai lancé la réinstall de Portal et des 3 opus d'HL², et pourtant j'ai pas fini ME2. Je suis faible  ::cry::

----------


## Maxwell

Sans blague ça commence à devenir un peu trop sérieux cette histoire de Mac. J'espère vraiment qu'un aura autre chose à se mettre sous la dent.


Sinon vu ce que dit Tim et ce que dit GladOS avant, c'est clair que Chell est emmenée à une fête.

----------


## YaKi

> Sans blague ça commence à devenir un peu trop sérieux cette histoire de Mac. J'espère vraiment qu'un aura autre chose à se mettre sous la dent.
> 
> 
> Sinon vu ce que dit Tim et ce que dit GladOS avant, c'est clair que Chell est emmenée à une fête.


Y aura peut-être du gâteau

----------


## Baryton

GladOS est en fait un Mac.  :tired: 
Et on aura Portal, mais de l'autre côté. On devra à tout prix buter Chell Johnson.

----------


## Az'

Sinon, je débarque peut-être, mais dans Dinosaur-fizzle 2, à partir de la moitié on entends distinctement un Conseiller.

J'ai le fichier son original du Conseiller dans un coin mais impossible de le retrouver...

----------


## FragDamon

La dernière vidéo de la news j'y ai pensé direct (la "position de ramassage pour la fête") ca veut donc bien dire que GlaDOS (ou tout du moins un robot de Aperture) est encore en marche.
J'ai aussi pensé à un truc (SPOILER) : l'Episode 2 se passe dans une forêt principalement, hors le complexe se trouve dans une forêt aussi...la même forêt ? La Base de White Forest serait-elle anciennement Aperture ?

Voila, ce sont juste des hypothèses à peine réveillé  ::P:

----------


## Az'

> Episode 2 se passe dans une forêt principalement, hors le complexe se trouve dans une forêt aussi...la même forêt ? La Base de White Forest serait-elle anciennement Aperture ?


Que fout Aperture Science dans un coin paumé d'Europe de l'Est ?  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

> La dernière vidéo de la news j'y ai pensé direct (la "position de ramassage pour la fête") ca veut donc bien dire que GlaDOS (ou tout du moins un robot de Aperture) est encore en marche.
> J'ai aussi pensé à un truc (SPOILER) : l'Episode 2 se passe dans une forêt principalement, hors le complexe se trouve dans une forêt aussi...la même forêt ? La Base de White Forest serait-elle anciennement Aperture ?
> 
> Voila, ce sont juste des hypothèses à peine réveillé


Mouais, pas convaincu, c'est clairement pas le même type d'arbres. Et l'ambiance générale rappelle pas la forêt, ici c'est plus lumineux, plus ouvert.

----------


## XWolverine

Chez Valve, ils doivent être à moitié impressionnés de la ferveur et de l'imagination des fans et à moitié morts de rire de voir les fausses pistes explorées.
Et sinon, quelqu'un a essayé de décoder l'émission "modem 56 ko" d'une des premières radio du jeu ? Le morse a été décodé, mais le modem ?

----------


## YaKi

> Que fout Aperture Science dans un coin paumé d'Europe de l'Est ?


Le prix du terrain est très attractif. Non en vrai ça pourrait tenir la route son hypothèse l'europe de l'est pouvant être une zone de non droit où des scientifiques peuvent laisser libre court à leurs imaginations grâce à un régime super répressif. Même si le modèle de société présenté dans hl² laisse plus penser à un modèle capitaliste mais bon là je m'avance peut-être un peu.

----------


## Yka04

Ca colle : le lancement de Portal 2 + l'annonce de Steam sur Mac (avec le portage de tous les jeux Valve). 
L'univers de Portal, lisse, blanc, "design", colle parfaitement à l'identité de marque d'Apple. Pour la promo, c'est parfait.

----------


## Az'

Alors que l'envers du décord est torturé, froid, impersonnel sans âme et dangereux.

Ouais ça colle bien avec les Mac en fait.  ::): 

[/troll]

----------


## Maxwell

> Ca colle : le lancement de Portal 2 + l'annonce de Steam sur Mac (avec le portage de tous les jeux Valve). 
> L'univers de Portal, lisse, blanc, "design", colle parfaitement à l'identité de marque d'Apple. Pour la promo, c'est parfait.


Plutôt un "Portal Mac", une version mixée de Portal et d'une éventuelle suite. Ca expliquerait pourquoi la fin est différente: c'est pas la fin, le jeu continue.

----------


## Fracanus

Fascinant

----------


## Yka04

Oui, Maxwell, pourquoi pas... Et la suite serait aussi dispo sur PC, bien entendu, faut pas déconner non plus.

----------


## Max_well

Re les gens  ::): 

Perso j'aime beaucoup l'idée de la Blue box.

Disons même la "White box", avec episode 3 et portal 2, qui serait la première à rendre dispo les jeux source (et steam) sur mac.

----------


## The Real Dav

Je me pose plusieurs questions auxquelles je ne peux répondre étant donne que je surfe depuis mon ifoune alors que j'attends qu'on me rende une voiture avec une pédale quid marche même si ça marchait déjà.

- les fichiers sons de l'update ont étés passes a la moulinette d'un software de stegano mais est-ce qu'on a cherche autre chose que des images dedans, genre du texte ? (si c'est possible)
- quelqu'un a-t-il passé ces fichiers son au spectrographe. Tous les fichiers j'entends. ?
- l'hypothèse d'une "carte au trésors" disséminée dans les images tirées des fichiers sons a-t-elle été poussée jusqu'au bout ?

Ce sont deux ou trois trucs auxquels j'ai pensé en bagnole donc ça vaut ce que ça vaut t je m'y pencherait plus serieusement en rentrant a la maison. 

Ps: désole pour toutes les fautes de typo et accents manquants, c'est pas la joie de poster sur un forum depuis un iphaune.

----------


## WaT

> - les fichiers sons de l'update ont étés passes a la moulinette d'un software de stegano mais est-ce qu'on a cherche autre chose que des images dedans, genre du texte ? (si c'est possible)


En fait ce n'est pas tant de la stegano que de la bonne vieille SSTV enregistrée dans un fichier son. Donc a priori non il ne peut pas y avoir autre chose que ces images.

----------


## Ördek

OMG béni soit FreeWifi ! Jpeux me connecter en cours  :Bave:   Par contre, bande passante réduite oblige, je peux pas regarder les vidéos et j'ai pas la possibilité de lire toutes les pages précédentes, c'est possible d'avoir un résumé vite fait?  ::rolleyes::  et aussi il se passe quoi dans la (nouvelle) fin?

*En manque*

----------


## SiropDeMenthe

Un robot vient te chercher en disant : "THANK YOU FOR ASSUMING THE PARTY ESCORT SUBMISSION POSITION"

Et voila  ::):

----------


## moutaine

Need more information!!!!

Et encore une journée de boulot qui va être ruiné à cause de valve :tired:

----------


## Pontifex

Sinon, on a enfin trouvé l'origine de l'image dino24
Et les recherches continuent sur la signification de "27119837a1006" (obtenu via le compte flickr où juniadkhan a trouvé la source de dino22, et où se situe également dino23). Certains pensent à une adresse ip, après des tests, ils ont obtenus celle-ci qui renvoie à un serveur en Chine qui demande un "level_15_access". Et il semblerait qu'ils aient réussi à faire crasher un serveur russe (via un déni de service)

----------


## Ördek

Et y a pas plus d'info? J'ai cru comprendre que steam allait être porté sur mac, c'est une annonce ou une supposition?

Need update !! :Bave:

----------


## YaKi

> OMG béni soit FreeWifi ! Jpeux me connecter en cours   Par contre, bande passante réduite oblige, je peux pas regarder les vidéos et j'ai pas la possibilité de lire toutes les pages précédentes, c'est possible d'avoir un résumé vite fait?  et aussi il se passe quoi dans la (nouvelle) fin?
> 
> *En manque*


Et le robot à un tête de boîte  http://tof.canardpc.com/view/f268f74...986f12106f.jpg
Et si le robot emmenait chelle à ses boss

----------


## Pontifex

Concernant les rumeurs de portage sur Mac, tout est là
Je vois bien Gabe Newell faire tout son topo à la GDC là dessus et juste avant de partir lâcher un petit "Avant que j'oublie, on a aussi prévu Portal 2/Episode 3/etc pour la fin d'année" et là il disparaît dans un nuage de fumée avec un rire diabolique.

----------


## YaKi

> Et y a pas plus d'info? J'ai cru comprendre que steam allait être porté sur mac, c'est une annonce ou une supposition?
> 
> Need update !!


A priori c'est plutôt sur comme info et puis pas de première jeunesse et surtout logique. Les macs étant un peu plus équipé pour les jeux c'est normal que steam se lance là bas le problème c'est que ça risque de faire un peu concurrence à itunes non ?

----------


## Nono

> La dernière vidéo de la news j'y ai pensé direct (la "position de ramassage pour la fête") ca veut donc bien dire que GlaDOS (ou tout du moins un robot de Aperture) est encore en marche.


Ca on le sait depuis le générique de fin de Portal, parce qu'il est still alive ! lalalalala still alive ! pom pom pom still alive !

----------


## ToasT

> A priori c'est plutôt sur comme info et puis pas de première jeunesse et surtout logique. Les macs étant un peu plus équipé pour les jeux c'est normal que steam se lance là bas le problème c'est que ça risque de faire un peu concurrence à itunes non ?


Le problème, c'est surtout que rien ne soit annoncé concernant episode 3 / Portal 2.

----------


## Laink

Et je rapporte une théorie qui circule actuellement :

Certaines personnes voient Xen (HL1) dans cette image : http://i.imgur.com/zkEWZ.png

Peu après dans les gcf de Portal quelqu'un a trouvé une skybox de xen nommée sky_escape_01_rt : http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...postcount=7622

Par contre j'ai pas compris si cette texture était oui ou non vraiment nouvelle. En tout cas c'est louche qu'elle soit là :)

----------


## YaKi

> Le problème, c'est surtout que rien ne soit annoncé concernant episode 3 / Portal 2.


Ils font monter la sauce c'est normal et puis ce jeu de piste  ::wub::  .
Comme tout le monde je pense que on va tout savoir lors de la gdc. 
Magnes-toi le temps magnes-toi!!!!

---------- Post ajouté à 11h38 ----------




> Et je rapporte une théorie qui circule actuellement :
> 
> Certaines personnes voient Xen (HL1) dans cette image : http://i.imgur.com/zkEWZ.png
> 
> Peu après dans les gcf de Portal quelqu'un a trouvé une skybox de xen nommée sky_escape_01_rt : http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...postcount=7622
> 
> Par contre j'ai pas compris si cette texture était oui ou non vraiment nouvelle. En tout cas c'est louche qu'elle soit là


On dirait une texture de l'épisode 1 ou deux ce qui est pas forcément étonnant vu que c'est le même moteur

----------


## Ördek

Encore 7 jours avant la supposé annonce officielle le 11... Jtiendrais pas!!  :Emo:

----------


## Conan3D

> Concernant les rumeurs de portage sur Mac, tout est là
> Je vois bien Gabe Newell faire tout son topo à la GDC là dessus et juste avant de partir lâcher un petit "Avant que j'oublie, on a aussi prévu Portal 2/Episode 3/etc pour la fin d'année" et là il disparaît dans un nuage de fumée avec un rire diabolique.


Moi je le vois bien dire tout son topo sur Steam Mac, partir, et un petit
"Are you still here?" serait laché, avec une vidéo présentant EP3 et P2 de manière originale  :Bave:

----------


## PeauVerte

http://www.macgeneration.com/news/vo...nouveau-du-mac

C'est louche.

----------


## Sim's

> Sinon, on a enfin trouvé l'origine de l'image dino24
> Et les recherches continuent sur la signification de "27119837a1006" (obtenu via le compte flickr où juniadkhan a trouvé la source de dino22, et où se situe également dino23). Certains pensent à une adresse ip, après des tests, ils ont obtenus celle-ci qui renvoie à un serveur en Chine qui demande un "level_15_access". Et il semblerait qu'ils aient réussi à faire crasher un serveur russe (via un déni de service)


Je n'ai pas vraiment compris comment ils arrivent à cette adresse ip avec les chiffres de l'url..  ::huh:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 11h45 ----------




> Moi je le vois bien dire tout son topo sur Steam Mac, partir, et un petit
> "Are you still here?" serait laché, avec une vidéo présentant EP3 et P2 de manière originale


Non Gabe dirait "one more thing" à la Steve Jobs.  ::P:

----------


## YaKi

> Je n'ai pas vraiment compris comment ils arrivent à cette adresse ip avec les chiffres de l'url..


Ben si c'est de l'hexa pourquoi pas après je suis pas assez calé pour le confirmer

----------


## JackBauer

La je sais pas ce qu'il vous faut  ::o:

----------


## Nono

> Moi je le vois bien dire tout son topo sur Steam Mac, partir, et un petit
> "Are you still here?" serait laché, avec une vidéo présentant EP3 et P2 de manière originale


Moi je vois bien le topo Mac en effet, par contre rien sur Ep3 ou Portal 2, à part peut-être de très fines allusions. En ce qui concerne le Mac, ça expliquerait aussi pourquoi Steam a laissé tomber le moteur d'IE pour Webkit, le moteur de Safari...

----------


## Conan3D

Kahn, soit fort vieux  ::cry:: 

EDIT : http://i46.tinypic.com/2rgibrd.png
C'est moi ou y'a comme des lettres en dessous?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'ai vu une niouze sur Steam sur Mac justement.
Par contre je ne sais plus où (c'était hier soir).
Valve sortirait son catalogue de jeux en plus de la plate-forme (mais y'a quoi àtélécharger en jeux sur Mac ? Ceci est une vraie question, pas un troll).

----------


## ToasT

> Kahn, soit fort vieux 
> 
> EDIT : http://i46.tinypic.com/2rgibrd.png
> C'est moi ou y'a comme des lettres en dessous?


E.... P.... I ....S .... C'est ptêt un agriculteur ?

----------


## YaKi

> J'ai vu une niouze sur Steam sur Mac justement.
> Par contre je ne sais plus où (c'était hier soir).
> Valve sortirait son catalogue de jeux en plus de la plate-forme (mais y'a quoi àtélécharger en jeux sur Mac ? Ceci est une vraie question, pas un troll).


Pour l'instant comme vrai jeux sur mac c'est très limité il me semble qu'il y a toca 3, prey, et modern warfare premier du nom mais ça c'est pas super sur.
Donc au final adapté son catalogue sur mac peut être une bonne idée et ça va ramener du brouzouf à valve et du monde sur leurs serveurs. Du coup macusers et pcusers réunis ensemble pour frager c'est beau  ::wub::

----------


## Conan3D

A la fin je vois marqué "ep²"...

J'ai l'impression qu'ils veulent qu'on se réfère à EP2

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Valve sortirait son catalogue de jeux en plus de la plate-forme (mais y'a quoi àtélécharger en jeux sur Mac ? Ceci est une vraie question, pas un troll).


S'ils adaptent Source, ça fait déjà pas mal de jeux.
Sinon, les petits jeux, genre World of Goo ou Plants vs Zombies, existent déjà en version Mac, ça peut grossir le catalogue.

----------


## YaKi

C'est pas quelque chose comme bleeds qui est marqué avant le ²

----------


## Sim's

> E.... P.... I ....S .... C'est ptêt un agriculteur ?


J'ai du mal à voir où est ce que tu vois ça.  :tired:

----------


## Laink

Bon, quelques nouvelles images :

Version nettoyée de je ne sais plus trop quoi :
http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/9356/dino26fixed.png

Une image des derniers BBS redimensionnée :
http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/1...rtalbbsmgs.png

----------


## Piloubul

Me revoici après un long temps d'absence lol !
Bref c'est Kazed.
EPIS mui je le vois  ::o: , sans doute comme dit conan c'est pour se qu'on se réfère a la découverte de mossman non ?  ::o:

----------


## YaKi

> Bon, quelques nouvelles images :
> 
> Version nettoyée de je ne sais plus trop quoi :
> http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/9356/dino26fixed.png
> 
> Une image des derniers BBS redimensionnée :
> http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/1...rtalbbsmgs.png


Pour le BBS il me semble que c'est une tourelle par contre pour l'image nettoyée  :tired:  ça renvoi pas à l'hypothèse de la tour scientifique bidule là je sais plus son nom

----------


## The Real Dav

> En fait ce n'est pas tant de la stegano que de la bonne vieille SSTV enregistrée dans un fichier son. Donc a priori non il ne peut pas y avoir autre chose que ces images.


Au temps pour moi.
Donc personne ne les a passés à la moulinette de softs de stegano héhé...

----------


## FragDamon

Pour bien comprendre (et parce que fouiller plus de 80 pages est...suicidaire) le BBS c'est un serveur téléphonique sur lequel on récupère les images c'est ça ? Avec un modem 56k ?

----------


## Max_well

> Pour bien comprendre (et parce que fouiller plus de 80 pages est...suicidaire) le BBS c'est un serveur téléphonique sur lequel on récupère les images c'est ça ? Avec un modem 56k ?


Wikipedia est ton amie : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bulletin_Board_System

----------


## ToasT

> J'ai du mal à voir où est ce que tu vois ça.


 :tired:

----------


## FragDamon

> Wikipedia est ton amie : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bulletin_Board_System


Le con hier soir sur mon iPhone avant de me coucher j'ai tapé BBC...merci  ::rolleyes:: 

Edit: Ok image ASCII je vois tout est connecté merci ! Sont forts chez Valve quand même de ressortir un truc dépassé !

----------


## Conan3D

Mais c'est évident  ::O: 

La clé du serveur, c'dans le level 15  ::O:

----------


## potexto

Est-ce qu'il y'aura un moyen de voir le discours en direct le 11  ::happy2::

----------


## kalisto75

Puisque ça part vers steam sur mac, pourquoi pas l'orange box sur WII, vus qu'en 2007 gabe disais qu'il voulais développer dessus http://www.gamepro.com/article/news/...-than-360-ps3/  et que nintendo est censé annoncer la WII HD a la GDC  ::P:

----------


## Sim's

> Bon, quelques nouvelles images :
> 
> Version nettoyée de je ne sais plus trop quoi :
> http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/9356/dino26fixed.png
> 
> Une image des derniers BBS redimensionnée :
> http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/1...rtalbbsmgs.png




 :tired:

----------


## Nono

Redévelopper l'Orange Box plus de deux ans après sa sortie juste pour la Wii ? Peu probable. Sinon comme jeux mac, il y a tous les jeux utilisant l'id tech.

----------


## FragDamon

> Mais c'est évident 
> 
> La clé du serveur, c'dans le level 15


Je viens de le faire en Noclip et j'ai rien trouvé de concluant, juste ça :



3 lumières rouges et une sorte de truc derrière.

----------


## Laink

Nouvelle image du bbs :

----------


## XWolverine

> Sont forts chez Valve quand même de ressortir un truc dépassé !


Ben ils le font régulièrement avec le moteur Source  ::siffle::

----------


## potexto

> Nouvelle image du bbs :
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/OgSUs.png

----------


## Irontroll

Moi ça me fait plus penser à la passerelle qu'on prend pour aller dans la salle de Glados

----------


## FragDamon

> Ben ils le font régulièrement avec le moteur Source


Tssss  :tired: 

Sinon les lampes rouges je viens de remarquer qu'a partir de la map 3 il y en a 1 2 ou 3 en dehors de la map. Je pense pas que ce soit un truc viable donc.

----------


## YaKi

> Nouvelle image du bbs :
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/OgSUs.png


Cette image est en lien avec le quai qu'avait déjà été vue dans d'autres images du bbs.
[unrelated]
Holy shit deus ex 3 http://forums.eidosgames.com/showthread.php?t=102066  ::wub:: 
[/unrelated]

----------


## potexto

> Cette image est en lien avec le quai qu'avait déjà été vue dans d'autres images du bbs.
> [unrelated]
> Holy shit deus ex 3 http://forums.eidosgames.com/showthread.php?t=102066 
> [/unrelated]





 ::):  ::):

----------


## Max_well

> http://s2.---------.com/uploads/imag...ns_titre_1.jpg


Bien joué  ::):   :;):

----------


## YaKi

> Bien joué  
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/a1079ba...25279f433c.jpg


Du coup l'hypothèse que portal se déroule dans la foret de l'ep 2 se confirme un peu

----------


## potexto

> Du coup l'hypothèse que portal se déroule dans la foret de l'ep 2 se confirme un peu



Mon Dieu  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## astamarr

Petit rappel : 

Les évènements de portal se passent en 2010 ( tiens tiens ..) . Pile quand le cartel envahi la terre.
Les évènements de Hl² se passent en 2020 .
Or,ça pose  un petit problème : Comment on pourrait avoir des images apparues dans épisode 2 (ainsi que " la citadelle" ,ou autre ) alors que tout ça n'existe que 10 ans plus tard ?

----------


## jujupatate

> Kahn, soit fort vieux 
> 
> EDIT : http://i46.tinypic.com/2rgibrd.png
> C'est moi ou y'a comme des lettres en dessous?


Effectivement, on dirait qu'il y a quelque chose

Après accentuation : http://tof.canardpc.com/view/848393cc-f81e-480d-a69a-ac8c6830df28.jpg
 
Après inversion de couleurs et nettoyage des couleurs pour ne garder que les "lettres" : http://tof.canardpc.com/view/046f619...ad3acdf401.jpg

Bon ensuite j'ai essayé de triturer tout ça pour recomposer un peu, c'est pas évident  :tired:

----------


## YaKi

> Petit rappel : 
> 
> Les évènements de portal se passent en 2010 ( tiens tiens ..) . Pile quand le cartel envahi la terre.
> Les évènements de Hl² se passent en 2020 .
> Or,ça pose  un petit problème : Comment on pourrait avoir des images apparues dans épisode 2 (ainsi que " la citadelle" ,ou autre ) alors que tout ça n'existe que 10 ans plus tard ?


Faut le temps de le construire

----------


## Seydjinn

> Petit rappel : 
> 
> Les évènements de portal se passent en 2010 ( tiens tiens ..) . Pile quand le cartel envahi la terre.
> Les évènements de Hl² se passent en 2020 .
> Or,ça pose  un petit problème : Comment on pourrait avoir des images apparues dans épisode 2 (ainsi que " la citadelle" ,ou autre ) alors que tout ça n'existe que 10 ans plus tard ?


Peut-être parce que le Back-up de Glados (et donc la prise des photos par les caméras) aurait lieu plus de 10 ans plus tard ? Mais bon cette théorie reste tjs un peu tirée par les cheveux pour moi...

----------


## DarkRangers

Les textures sky_escape mis bout-à-bout:

http://v3dproject.free.fr/perso/skybox.jpg

----------


## Sim's

Le truc à droite vous êtes sûr que c'est Gordon ?  :tired: 
Et le rond à gauche on dirait qu'il y a eu un impact dessus.

----------


## Darkath

> Bien joué  
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/a1079ba...25279f433c.jpg



Désolé mais c'est clairement pas la même passerelle

----------


## YaKi

> Effectivement, on dirait qu'il y a quelque chose
> 
> Après accentuation : http://tof.canardpc.com/view/848393cc-f81e-480d-a69a-ac8c6830df28.jpg
>  
> Après inversion de couleurs et nettoyage des couleurs pour ne garder que les "lettres" : http://tof.canardpc.com/view/046f619...ad3acdf401.jpg
> 
> Bon ensuite j'ai essayé de triturer tout ça pour recomposer un peu, c'est pas évident


C'est pas plusieurs pistes superposées ?

----------


## FragDamon

> Faut le temps de le construire


Oui ca se tient je pense.
Sinon étrange ces bouts de skybox dans les fichiers de Portal. Ils sont la depuis longtemps ou juste depuis la MaJ ?

----------


## Feisar

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/5cf3...45262408aa.jpg
> 
> Le truc à droite vous êtes sûr que c'est Gordon ? 
> Et le rond à gauche on dirait qu'il y a eu un impact dessus.


Ca ressemble vite fait à la combinaison de Gordon. Et tout à droite ce serait pas une tourelle de portal à l'envers?

----------


## Emualynk

> Oui ca se tient je pense.
> Sinon étrange ces bouts de skybox dans les fichiers de Portal. Ils sont la depuis longtemps ou juste depuis la MaJ ?


On dirait Xen.

----------


## FragDamon

> On dirait Xen.


Ouais je sais, mais pourquoi dans les fichiers de Portal ? ^^

----------


## Emualynk

> Ouais je sais, mais pourquoi dans les fichiers de Portal ? ^^


Peut être qu'ils ont mis des indices dans le premier half life ?

----------


## astamarr

concernant l'image bleue avec des " lettres " , on a quand même clairement une double échelle sur le coté gauche . une liaison de teintes de bleues avec du blanc et noir .

----------


## Sim's

> On dirait Xen.


C'est Xen.  ::):

----------


## ElliotReid

Vous avez pensé à faire un tour sur http://www.aperturescience.com/ ?! Je viens de le découvrir je pense que c'est la clé du mystère car personne n'en a parlé...











 ::rolleyes::  hihi...

----------


## Emualynk

> Vous avez pensé à faire un tour sur http://www.aperturescience.com/ ?! Je viens de le découvrir je pense que c'est la clé du mystère car personne n'en a parlé...
>  hihi...


Dire que j'ai failli tomber dedans.

----------


## Vader_666

> Dire que j'ai failli tomber dedans.


Pareil...  ::P:

----------


## Sim's

> Bien joué  
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/a1079ba...25279f433c.jpg


Ça ne serait pas plutôt une sorte d'antenne.

----------


## astamarr

> Ça ne serait pas plutôt une sorte d'antenne.


j'ai plutot l'impression que ,comme celle d'hier , cette image n'est pas encore complète . 

ça pourrait être nimporte quoi . Des " poutres " ,des " passerelles" , des " antennes " comme ça il y en a tout les deux pas dans half life et dans portal .

----------


## Hakkuei

> Petit rappel : 
> 
> Les évènements de portal se passent en 2010 ( tiens tiens ..) . Pile quand le cartel envahi la terre.
> Les évènements de Hl² se passent en 2020 .
> Or,ça pose  un petit problème : Comment on pourrait avoir des images apparues dans épisode 2 (ainsi que " la citadelle" ,ou autre ) alors que tout ça n'existe que 10 ans plus tard ?


Y'avait eu une _rumeur_ d'un "time portal gun", qui sait..  ::ninja::

----------


## Siphrodias

"Time portal gun" ha ouais ça serait marrant ça :D

----------


## astamarr

Zioum . On back en 1998 et on pousse pas le chariot qui a provoqué tout ça .

----------


## Tib0o

Bonjour tous les canards ! 

Je vous suis sur cette enquête Portal depuis maintenant deux jours et je me suis dit que ça valait le coup que je m'inscrive.

Même si je ne joue pas à Portal (mais plutôt à Team Fortress 2) je suis pressé d'être le 11 Mars pour avoir la confirmation de l'arrivée des jeux Valve sur Mac ^^ 

Sinon, j'ai découvert http://www.aperturescience.com/  je suis sûr qu'il renferme des secrets ...

... Mais non je rigole, je sais très bien qu'il est out depuis des années maintenant , c'était pour vous charrier.

Bon arrêtez de me lire et remettez vous à vos recherches maintenant !  :;):

----------


## Piloubul

Ce sera bel et bien portal 2 !!


http://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/2010/0...ot-devoile.htm

 :;):

----------


## Max_well

> Bonjour tous les canards ! 
> 
> Je vous suis sur cette enquête Portal depuis maintenant deux jours et je me suis dit que ça valait le coup que je m'inscrive.
> 
> Même si je ne joue pas à Portal (mais plutôt à Team Fortress 2) je suis pressé d'être le 11 Mars pour avoir la confirmation de l'arrivée des jeux Valve sur Mac ^^ 
> 
> Sinon, j'ai découvert http://www.aperturescience.com/  je suis sûr qu'il renferme des secrets ...
> 
> ... Mais non je rigole, je sais très bien qu'il est out depuis des années maintenant , c'était pour vous charrier.
> ...


C'est en train de devenir un méme cette blague.
Dans 6 mois quand quelqu'un cherchera qq chose on lui demandera s'il a pas déjà regarder sur le site d'aperture science.

----------


## P'titdop

> Ce sera bel et bien portal 2 !!
> 
> 
> http://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/2010/0...ot-devoile.htm






> Se pourrait-il tout simplement que cette nouvelle fin serve de transition vers un Portal 2 prochainement dévoilé ?



Effectivement, ils l'affirment clairement en se basant sur des sources irréfutables.

----------


## Emualynk

> Ce sera bel et bien portal 2 !!
> 
> 
> http://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/2010/0...ot-devoile.htm


Non, comme le dit l'article, il n'en savent rien, ils sont même moins avancés que nous à les lire.

Edit : Bonjour jv.com  ::):

----------


## Max_well

> Non, comme le dit l'article, il n'en savent rien, ils sont même moins avancés que nous à les lire.


D'ailleurs n'hésitez pas à leur dire bonjour, je suis sur que c'est ici qu'ils se renseignent...

----------


## ElliotReid

> Ce sera bel et bien portal 2 !!
> 
> 
> http://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/2010/0...ot-devoile.htm


Quelle source du tonnerre  :tired:  jv.com .......

----------


## DarkRangers

Simple question; est-ce que ces textures étaient déjà dans le jeu ?

nature/escape_vista_01.vtf et nature/escape_vista_02.vtf

----------


## Piloubul

> Non, comme le dit l'article, il n'en savent rien, ils sont même moins avancés que nous à les lire.
> 
> Edit : Bonjour jv.com





> Quelle source du tonnerre  jv.com .......



Ta vu sa :D ! c'est la meilleurs source !

Oopas xD

----------


## Emualynk

> Simple question; est-ce que ces textures étaient déjà dans le jeu ?
> 
> nature/escape_vista_01.vtf et nature/escape_vista_02.vtf


Il me semble que c'est ce que l'on voit en guise de décor à la fin du jeu.

----------


## gripoil

Euh quelqu'un peut me reexpliquer le coup de la skybox de Xen ? Parceque c'est pas que ça ressemble, c'est vraiment Xen !

C'est juste un vieux résidu qu'était déjà là avant où ils ont vraiment ajouté ça ?

En plus bon Xen dans HL² euhm euhm... j'en ai moyennement souvenir donc ça part très loin.

----------


## Juniadkhan

> 


 

... ou pas. ::huh::

----------


## Siphrodias

> Bonjour tous les canards ! 
> Sinon, j'ai découvert http://www.aperturescience.com/  je suis sûr qu'il renferme des secrets ...
> 
> ... Mais non je rigole, je sais très bien qu'il est out depuis des années maintenant , c'était pour vous charrier.



MAIS LE SITE EST...

Ha ouais... t'as de la chance toi  ::P:

----------


## Nepenthès

J'approuve juniadkhan !

----------


## Myron

Ça y ressemble en tout cas.

----------


## Irontroll

@ Juniadkhan : on dirait que c'est ça ouais. 

Et sinon si on voit Xen, peut être parce que Valve va faire un Portal 2, un HF² épisode 3 et un Black mesa source ? :x

----------


## Laink

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/6ea1...202e85d20c.jpg 
> 
> ... ou pas.


J'approuve aussi.

----------


## gripoil

Half-life 2 : Opposing Force...
N'empêche grace à Gearbox on avait le droit a des épisodes d'half-life un peu plus fréquemment a l'époque  ::P:

----------


## jujupatate

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/6ea1...202e85d20c.jpg 
> 
> ... ou pas.


En un peu plus visible

----------


## gripoil

> En un peu plus visible
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/1084128...7e799bbe09.jpg


On dirait un mix entre l'image de juniadkhan et un advisor  :tired: 

edit: ah merde c'est pas une planque, ou j'sais pas trop quoi, d'advisor ça justement  ::XD::

----------


## Algent

> Même si je ne joue pas à Portal (mais plutôt à Team Fortress 2) je suis pressé d'être le 11 Mars pour avoir la confirmation de l'arrivée des jeux Valve sur Mac ^^


L'arrivée de steam sur mac c'est quasi certain vu le teasing.
Pour le portage du moteur source par contre c'est quand même que du directx à la base, enfin il y a bien la rumeur de l'open gl sur la ps3 mais c'est pas super concret et aussi efficace. Enfin tant mieux pour tous les idiots de macfag si ils l'annoncent je suppose  ::P: (un petit troll est caché dans cette phrase).

----------


## Juniadkhan

Le screen que je viens de poster est en réalité le caisson fermé du conseiller que l'on trouve dans une grange dans ep2 avant de couper ses fonctions vitales (et de le libérer).

----------


## gripoil

> Le screen que je viens de poster est en réalité le caisson fermé du conseiller que l'on trouve dans une grange dans ep2 avant de couper ses fonctions vitales (et de le libérer).


Ok c'est bien ça. C'est juste que sur l'image ASCII trafiquée y'a deux grosses tâches qui ressortent plus qui rapellent les deux p'tits yeux en plus gros. : portnawak:

----------


## Hamtarotaro

On dirais la bestiole bizarre qui tue le pater de Alix (me rappelle plus du nom).

----------


## touriste

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/5cf3...45262408aa.jpg
> 
> Le truc à droite vous êtes sûr que c'est Gordon ? 
> Et le rond à gauche on dirait qu'il y a eu un impact dessus.




4chan bosse avec Valve ?  ::ninja::

----------


## P'titdop

Pour le coup la situation deviendrait complètement désespérée.

----------


## Maxwell

Je viens de finir (encore) Portal et hop, j'ai pas pu m'empécher de scrinchotter:


Peut-être que le lien entre la mystérieuse vache des images encodées est tout simplement la, elle fait partie des études de GLadOS.

----------


## P'titdop

Il me semble que cette hypothèse a été soulevée ya un petit moment déjà.

----------


## Chipatama

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/5cf3...45262408aa.jpg
> 
> Le truc à droite vous êtes sûr que c'est Gordon ? 
> Et le rond à gauche on dirait qu'il y a eu un impact dessus.


Imo, on dirait les turrets de portal, mais dans ce genre la : [insérer ici une image des droides de combats dans star wars (la menace fantome), ceux qui ont un bouclier et qui roulent]
 :B):

----------


## tenshu

La nouvelle fin remplace l'ancienne?

----------


## Tiger Sushi

> La nouvelle fin remplace l'ancienne?


Non c'est juste une director's cut qui dure 5 secondes de plus.

5 secondes énormissimes.  ::wub::

----------


## Algent

> La nouvelle fin remplace l'ancienne?


Bah plus exactement elle s'ajoute, genre on a le passage en plus à la place du fondu noir  :;): .

Sinon la barre de progression de bbs semble avancer, sur le wiki il y a des projections vers un 100% d'ici 24-48h  ::P:

----------


## moutaine

> Sinon la barre de progression de bbs semble avancer, sur le wiki il y a des projections vers un 100% d'ici 24-48h


Link?

----------


## tenshu

http://portalwiki.net/index.php?titl...e_Progress_Bar

----------


## Sim's

> Link?


Zelda?

----------


## tenshu



----------


## moutaine

> Zelda?


 :Emo: 
Mais heu...... c'est pas ma fauteuuuuu..

attention sinon je vais le dire à ma grand-mère de Bagnères de Bigorreeeuuuu.

----------


## Eklis

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/4f16...2e463edd52.jpg
> 
> 4chan bosse avec Valve ?


Ça me fait un peu penser à la combinaison HEV de Freeman, tout simplement.

----------


## tenshu

> Ça me fait un peu penser à la combinaison HEV de Freeman, tout simplement.


Heu tourne l'image à 180° et tu y verra tout simplement des tourelles d'aperture.
Certains disent une tourelle en vue éclatée.

----------


## Darkath

sinon ces pubs pour Steam - mac me font penser à ça (dans starcraft 2) :

----------


## Neo_13

Au fait, dans la lignée de HL:S ya eu un opposing force:S et blueshift:S ?

----------


## Eklis

> Heu tourne l'image à 180° et tu y verra tout simplement des tourelles d'aperture.
> Certains disent une tourelle en vue éclatée.


Pardon monseigneur.  :Emo: 

---------- Post ajouté à 14h07 ----------




> Au fait, dans la lignée de HL:S ya eu un opposing force:S et blueshift:S ?


Pas que je sache, nope.

----------


## Conan3D

Non, mais qui sait?  ::rolleyes:: 

Sinon, faudrait voit la piste du serveur chelou là

----------


## DarkRangers

> Il me semble que c'est ce que l'on voit en guise de décor à la fin du jeu.


Merci Emualynk et je confirme, c'est bien le décor de fin. A pars une suitcase bleu avec écris top secret dessus, je n'ai rien trouvé de plus dans les textures (à la limite un code numérique sur un bras mais je suppose que ça y était déjà).

----------


## Johnny Boy

Sinon, vous êtes allé voir sur www.aperturescience.com?, parait qu'on peut gagner des pin's.

 :Cigare:

----------


## potexto

> Sinon, vous êtes allé voir sur www.aperturescience.com?, parait qu'on peut gagner des pin's.



Ca devient lourd

----------


## Pontifex

Une idée qui m'est venue en regardant dino9:
On y voit un crâne avec un tube à côté, ce qui m'a rappelé ce tableau où l'on peut voir un crâne par terre. Mais ce crâne est déformé par une anamorphose, or certaines anamorphoses nécessitent des tubes pour être "décryptées" (exemple tiré de Wikipedia)
Donc au delà de l'interprétation du crâne comme un symbole de technologie morte, on pourrait le voir comme une référence à un "décryptage" des images.
Si vous jugez ça intéressant, je le poste sur Steam dans la foulée.

----------


## Maxwell

Sinon, vous êtes allé voir sur www.çadevientlourd.com?, parait que ça redirige sur www.aperturescience.com

----------


## Max_well

> Une idée qui m'est venue en regardant dino9:
> On y voit un crâne avec un tube à côté, ce qui m'a rappelé ce tableau où l'on peut voir un crâne par terre. Mais ce crâne est déformé par une anamorphose, or certaines anamorphoses nécessitent des tubes pour être "décryptées" (exemple tiré de Wikipedia)
> Donc au delà de l'interprétation du crâne comme un symbole de technologie morte, on pourrait le voir comme une référence à un "décryptage" des images.
> Si vous jugez ça intéressant, je le poste sur Steam dans la foulée.


Ça peut l'être, mais là le forum off dort :D


Tiens, le forum off aussi a ses lourds  :^_^: 



> "Portal Update Released
> March 3, 2010, 2:24 pm - Valve - Product Update
> 
> Updates to Portal have been released. The updates will be applied automatically when your Steam client is restarted.
> 
> Portal
> 
> * Added valuable asset retrieval"
> 
> Did anyone see this?

----------


## Juniadkhan

> Une idée qui m'est venue en regardant dino9:
> On y voit un crâne avec un tube à côté, ce qui m'a rappelé ce tableau où l'on peut voir un crâne par terre. Mais ce crâne est déformé par une anamorphose, or certaines anamorphoses nécessitent des tubes pour être "décryptées" (exemple tiré de Wikipedia)
> Donc au delà de l'interprétation du crâne comme un symbole de technologie morte, on pourrait le voir comme une référence à un "décryptage" des images.
> Si vous jugez ça intéressant, je le poste sur Steam dans la foulée.


Les tableaux qui contiennent ce type de symbole s'appellent des "vanités".
Je replace la courte définition de wikipedia ici : "une vanité, une œuvre qui symbolise que la mort rend insignifiants les luxes et les aspirations de l'existence, et que le chrétien doit avant tout se préparer au Jugement dernier".

C'est intéressant, on est plus dans l'interprétation symbolique. Et très loin du "geekisme" à base de soft de décodage, de spectres verts et bleus et de trucs qui font mal au crâne...

----------


## benjamin

si steam est porte sur mac, j espere qu on pourra beneficier des jeux que l on a sur PC et MAC  ::):

----------


## Conan3D

Sinon, y'avait pas un truc avec la salle 7? Ptet qu'avec l'update, y'a eu un changement...

----------


## Radio_P9T

> Une idée qui m'est venue en regardant dino9:
> On y voit un crâne avec un tube à côté, ce qui m'a rappelé ce tableau où l'on peut voir un crâne par terre. Mais ce crâne est déformé par une anamorphose, or certaines anamorphoses nécessitent des tubes pour être "décryptées" (exemple tiré de Wikipedia)
> Donc au delà de l'interprétation du crâne comme un symbole de technologie morte, on pourrait le voir comme une référence à un "décryptage" des images.
> Si vous jugez ça intéressant, je le poste sur Steam dans la foulée.


Bonjour à tous, cela fait deux jour que je suit l'histoire et j'ai décidé de m'inscrire pour rajouter mon grain quand j'ai qqc d'intéréssant a partager.
rassurez vous pas de blagues pourries viendra de moi.

Au sujet des "tubes" que tu cite, je pense que tu fait l'amalgame avec le terme "tube" en anglais qui peux signifier "lampes" comme celle utiliser
dans les amplificateurs. ces lampes sont bien souvent transparentes, et n'offrent donc pas d'effet miroir comme dans ton exemple. l'idée est bonne, mais je doute que cela corresponde  ::):

----------


## XWolverine

REVELATION !!!
En décompilant les textures de Portal 2, dans le canal alpha, au delà des 512 premières lignes, on obtient des suites de chiffres qu'on peut transformer en coordonnées GPS. En rapportant ces coordonnées sur le plan du labo (trouvable sur le site www.aperturescience.com), cela donne la position de 26 objets mystérieux (le modèle n'est pas précisé) qui auraient été cachées dans les différentes pièces.
D'après un texte decrypté dans le fichier portal2\hl3.exe (en prenant un caractère tous les 128 octets) : "Transmission received" ces objets mystérieux émettraient des ondes.
Reste à aller vérifier sur place, mais comment aller dans le labo ? Certains messages minitel font mention d'un lâché de vapeur (launch steam), mais l'enquête piétine.

----------


## Juniadkhan

T'es lourd...  :tired:  










Mais je ris! :;):

----------


## XWolverine

> T'es lourd...


Tu dis ça parce que j'ai habilement inséré un site obsolète dedans  ::P:

----------


## bkr

Salut, j'ai trouvé un truc sur le site http://www.aperturescience.com/ mais je ne comprend pas l'anglais.

Taper: LOGIN, aprés: Valve, Portal, Dir, apply, et ensuite il dit plein de chose et faut taper: continuer.

voila

----------


## Juniadkhan

Passez moi un fusil...


Dinausor 9 est une vanité, c'est clair. Mais qu'est que ça peut bien foutre, au juste?

----------


## XWolverine

> Salut, j'ai trouvé un truc ...
> voila


Essaye voir un autre truc : Remonter les pages de ce forum  :^_^: 

---------- Post ajouté à 14h47 ----------




> Passez moi un fusil...


Tiens. Gaffe il part tout seul.

----------


## SiropDeMenthe

C'est une blague n'est-ce pas ? ...

Haha... ::(:

----------


## Max_well

> Salut, j'ai trouvé un truc sur le site http://www.aperturescience.com/  mais je ne comprend pas l'anglais.
> 
> Taper: LOGIN, aprés: Valve, Portal, Dir, apply, et ensuite il dit plein  de chose et faut taper: continuer.
> 
> voila


 ::cry::

----------


## Conan3D

> Passez moi un fusil...


Et je vous pourchasserait jour et nuit!
Les idiots importants, les idiots importants, les idiots importants...

----------


## Darkath

> Salut, j'ai trouvé un truc sur le site http://www.aperturescience.com/ mais je ne comprend pas l'anglais.
> 
> Taper: LOGIN, aprés: Valve, Portal, Dir, apply, et ensuite il dit plein de chose et faut taper: continuer.
> 
> voila


 :haha:

----------


## moutaine

> Passez moi un fusil...




heureux de t'avoir fait plaisir :;):

----------


## Juniadkhan

Merci! Maintenant bkr, tu cours très vite et très loin s'il te plaît...

----------


## Johnny Boy

> Salut, j'ai trouvé un truc sur le site http://www.aperturescience.com/ mais je ne comprend pas l'anglais.
> 
> Taper: LOGIN, aprés: Valve, Portal, Dir, apply, et ensuite il dit plein de chose et faut taper: continuer.
> 
> voila



Ça devient lourd...  :haha:

----------


## Eklis

Ça sent le multi de Darkath moi je dis.  :Cigare:

----------


## potexto

Mis a part toutes vos conneries, y'a du nouveau ?

----------


## bkr

> Merci! Maintenant bkr, tu cours très vite et très loin s'il te plaît...


Laisse moi un peut de distance hein.....

----------


## Pontifex

> Passez moi un fusil...
> 
> 
> Dinausor 9 est une vanité, c'est clair. Mais qu'est que ça peut bien foutre, au juste?


Pour rester dans l'ambiance, on pourrait le faire tomber dans une série de portails infinis  ::rolleyes:: 
Sinon, l'anamorphose n'est qu'une hypothèse. Selon d'autres personnes, les tubes seraient des tubes à vide, qui étaient notamment utilisés dans les premiers ordinateurs (entre autres choses)

----------


## Juniadkhan

Grillayd by my own...

Mais je disais que Pontifex nous avait appris que Dinausor 9 était une vanité, et j'ajoute qu'elle s'apparente au deuxième groupe ; si on considère que les tubes à vide (ou lampes) peuvent s'apparenter à des bougies, notamment... Bon enfin merde... Symboliquement ça fonctionne, quoi!

----------


## Radio_P9T

> Pour rester dans l'ambiance, on pourrait le faire tomber dans une série de portails infinis 
> Sinon, l'anamorphose n'est qu'une hypothèse. Selon d'autres personnes, les tubes seraient des tubes à vide, qui étaient notamment utilisés dans les premiers ordinateurs (entre autres choses)


Heu c'est un peux ce que j'ai dis dis pour les tubes  :;):

----------


## Maxwell

> Mis a part toutes vos conneries, y'a du nouveau ?


Oui, un site, je sais pas si...

bon OK, les plus courtes sont les moins lognues.

----------


## FragDamon

Allez une petite MaJ du jeu avec un gateau caché dans un conduit d'aération ?  ::P: 

Le BBS ne diffuse plus rien pour l'instant ?

----------


## Piloubul

> les plus courtes sont les moins lognues.


Woaw ! alors sa je le savais pas dit donc !  :haha:

----------


## Johnny Boy

> Oui, un site, je sais pas si...
> 
> bon OK, les plus courtes sont les moins lognues.


C'est pas la taille qui compte!

----------


## Juniadkhan

Vous vous en tapez de l'histoire de l'art hein?! Bande de gnous!

----------


## crazycow

> C'est pas la taille qui compte!


That's what she said !

----------


## Tib0o

Au fait, je me demandais, j'ai vu hier une vidéo de la fin de Portal (l'originale) ou après l'explosion, on voit un gâteau d'anniversaire avec une bougie qui est éteinte par un robot. Vous pouvez m'expliquer ?

----------


## Neo_13

The cake is a lie.

----------


## FragDamon

> Au fait, je me demandais, j'ai vu hier une vidéo de la fin de Portal (l'originale) ou après l'explosion, on voit un gâteau d'anniversaire avec une bougie qui est éteinte par un robot. Vous pouvez m'expliquer ?




Spoiler Alert! 


C'est après la chanson du générique de fin. Après l'explosion donc. C'est la fin normale du jeu depuis qu'il est sorti.



Edit Neo 13: aussi  :^_^:

----------


## Tib0o

Mais il correspond à quelque chose ce gâteau ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Bon ben à priori j'ai bien fait d'aller dormir 12h.

----------


## FragDamon

> Mais il correspond à quelque chose ce gâteau ?


Oui c'est le gâteau que GlaDOS nous promets tout du long de l'Enrichment Activity (du jeu quoi).

----------


## Vader_666

Kahn Lusth est de retour  ::lol::

----------


## Tib0o

Je regrette de ne pas m'être acheté l'Orange Box et d'avoir seulement opter pour TF², j'aurai fais des économies et je comprendrai toute cette histoire ^^

----------


## Maxwell

Heu le gateau est toujours la hein, y'a juste 4 secondes de plus pendant lesquelles on se fait trainer par un robot.

----------


## Pontifex

> Heu c'est un peux ce que j'ai dis dis pour les tubes


Moui, mais ça peut faire quelle taille ce genre de tubes ? Parce que si l'on compare par rapport au crâne, c'est quand même pas mal grand. Et certes, il y a des "pattes" de branchement au bas du tube, mais j'ai malgré tout l'impression qu'il y a un reflet métallique, pas comme sur une surface en verre.

----------


## Emualynk

> Moui, mais ça peut faire quelle taille ce genre de tubes ? Parce que si l'on compare par rapport au crâne, c'est quand même pas mal grand. Et certes, il y a des "pattes" de branchement au bas du tube, mais j'ai malgré tout l'impression qu'il y a un reflet métallique, pas comme sur une surface en verre.


C'est peut être le crâne qui est petit.
Des "tubes" on en trouve de différentes tailles et c'est pas nécessairement utilisé pour la lumière, c'est d'ailleurs plutôt utilisé pour la radio et pour les ampli guitares et c'est plus ou moins rempli à l'intérieur.

cf :

----------


## Neo_13

> Mais il correspond à quelque chose ce gâteau ?


Ben faut un peu avoir fini le jeu pour avoir la totalité de l'histoire.

----------


## ToasT

Ptite question : pour l'alternate ending, faut avoir fait le dernier achievement ?

----------


## Emualynk

> Ptite question : pour l'alternate ending, faut avoir fait le dernier achievement ?


Aucune idée, je l'avais déjà quand ils ont ajouté l'ending.

----------


## Maxwell

Il m'en manque 4 pour l'achievement et j'ai eu la nouvelle fin.

---------- Post ajouté à 15h34 ----------

Par contre je serais curieux de savoir si pour une première partie sur un jeu fraichement acheté, on a toutes ces radios un peu partout. Parce que ça gache un peu l'immersion.

----------


## Emualynk

> Il m'en manque 4 pour l'achievement et j'ai eu la nouvelle fin.


Il n'en faut peut être qu'une seule, celle qui se trouve 

Spoiler Alert! 


dans le feu

 étant donné que c'est à ce moment qu'on nous demande "assume the party escort submission position".

----------


## FragDamon

Il faut pas tout les achiev pour la nouvelle fin. Par contre j'ai toutes les radios, donc à voir...

----------


## Tib0o

Et Portal Still Alive apporte quoi par rapport à l'épisode PC ?

----------


## ne0she1k

Il me semble que pour avoir les radios, il faut avoir fini le jeu au moins une fois (l'achievement heatbreaker).

----------


## potexto

> Et Portal Still Alive apporte quoi par rapport à l'épisode PC ?



Il est sur Xbox 360 c'est tout ce que ca change

----------


## Radio_P9T

> Moui, mais ça peut faire quelle taille ce genre de tubes ? Parce que si l'on compare par rapport au crâne, c'est quand même pas mal grand. Et certes, il y a des "pattes" de branchement au bas du tube, mais j'ai malgré tout l'impression qu'il y a un reflet métallique, pas comme sur une surface en verre.



J'suis surr à 90% que ce sont des lampes d'amplification, après je connais pas
toute les tailles, ni tout les modeles, seulement ceux utilisé en amplification guitare. mais les plus grandes que j'ai eu entre mes mains faisait à peine plus de 10cm, et comme dit juste après ton poste, on a pas d'echelle, le crane peut etre plus petit qu'un vrai crane.

----------


## YaKi

> Et Portal Still Alive apporte quoi par rapport à l'épisode PC ?


 ::|:  et puis on va te donner tout le déroulement d'half life bientôt.
Portal est un jeu qui se vit si ta pas fait le un et que t'es connaissances en hl sont un peu limités ça risque d'être compliqué. Désole de passer pour un vieux con aigri. 
Pour portal il y a eu un map pack de fait qui n'apporte rien à l'histoire et quelque chose fait par les fans racontant l'histoire d'un cobaye avant chell.

----------


## Maxwell

> Il est sur Xbox 360 c'est tout ce que ca change


Et c'est déja beaucoup.

Va chopper le petit pan incliné en plein air avec un pad.

----------


## Tib0o

Nan mais c'est une suite, c'est quoi ? Car il y aussi Portal (dans l'orange box) sur 360

----------


## Maxwell

Extras: The game includes fourteen brand new bonus puzzles to challenge even the most skilled test subjects. And, get a glimpse into the making of Portal: Still Alive with commentary from the developers.


Trouvé en 0,11 secondes avec Google.

----------


## Conan3D

C'est juste les niveaux inspirés de la version flash

----------


## Nono

> Par contre je serais curieux de savoir si pour une première partie sur un jeu fraichement acheté, on a toutes ces radios un peu partout. Parce que ça gache un peu l'immersion.


A mon avis oui, et je trouve aussi que c'est pète couille (comme je le disais avec FragDamon hier je crois). Mais je compte sur une mise à jour qui va enlever tout ça une fois le buzz passé. ça me rappelle un peu les modifs provisoires qui s'installent pour un "event" de MMO.

edit : ha j'avais pas vu la remarque de ne0she1k.

----------


## Lord Zero

Wikipédia est ton ami http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal:...l:_Still_Alive

----------


## Emualynk

> J'suis surr à 90% que ce sont des lampes d'amplification, après je connais pas
> toute les tailles, ni tout les modeles, seulement ceux utilisé en amplification guitare. mais les plus grandes que j'ai eu entre mes mains faisait à peine plus de 10cm, et comme dit juste après ton poste, on a pas d'echelle, le crane peut etre plus petit qu'un vrai crane.


D'ailleurs on en voit aussi sur la dinosaur 11.

----------


## FragDamon

> A mon avis oui, et je trouve aussi que c'est pète couille (comme je le disais avec FragDamon hier je crois). Mais je compte sur une mise à jour qui va enlever tout ça une fois le buzz passé. ça me rappelle un peu les modifs provisoires qui s'installent pour un "event" de MMO.


Oui c'était moi, je pense que les radios vont jarter après la MaJ, ou il y aura une option pour les activer.

----------


## kaldanm

Vous avez pensé a regarder sur le nouveau site d'Aperture Science ?

Il a été mis a jour y'a un mois je crois...

----------


## M0zArT

The Da Valvi Code  :tired:

----------


## Maxwell

Pas passé loin  ::ninja::

----------


## Cereales_Killer

> Oui c'était moi, je pense que les radios vont jarter après la MaJ, ou il y aura une option pour les activer.


ou bien elles n'apparaissent que quand on refait le jeu, parce qu'il y a quand même un succès associé ::P:

----------


## Nono

> Il me semble que pour avoir les radios, il faut avoir fini le jeu au moins une fois (l'achievement heatbreaker).


Ou bien c'est ça. edit : vous postez trop vite. Ban.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

On dirait un de ces affreux .ppt qu'on reçoit parfois dans sa boîte mail.  ::mellow::

----------


## ZoumZoumMan

J'adore cette news... Ils sont très très très forts les gars de chez Valve...

Ou comment créer du buzz....

Magnifique! Bravo! Extraordinaire! Que dis-je...

----------


## Juniadkhan

:tired:

----------


## ne0she1k

> Ou bien c'est ça. edit : vous postez trop vite. Ban.


Mais euh  ::cry::  Pour une fois que je poste  ::cry::

----------


## potexto

Sinon, a propos des nombreuses references à l'espace, qu'est-ce que ca peut signifier ?

----------


## P'titdop

Aucune idée, l'espace c'est grand,vaste et calme, c'est sans doute un message de Valve nous incitant à oublier nos querelles et nos vaines faiblesses humaines et à méditer sur le sens de la vie et les enseignements de Gouda.

Ou alors ça a un rapport avec le fait que des extraterrestres sont impliqués dans l'histoire de Black Mesa et Aperture Science. Non, ça serait trop gros.

----------


## Max_well

A noter que sur le wiki, ils classent les skybox Xen dans "Fausses pistes" en disant qu'elles étaient déjà là à la release

----------


## astamarr

a date des évènements de Portal n'est pas certaine. Nous savons par contre que GlaDOS dit ceci à Chell (ndt: l'héroïne de Portal) : "On cherche à s'enfuir ? [gloussement] Les choses ont bien changé depuis la dernière fois que vous avez quitté ce bâtiment. Vous allez regretter d'être partie quand vous verrez ce qui vous attend. Mes connaissances sont infinies, et pourtant je n'ai pas de certitudes sur le monde extérieur. Pour autant que je sache, je suis la seule chose qui nous sépare d'eux. Enfin, j'étais. A moins que vous ayez un plan pour construire un superordinateur rapidement, vous allez bientôt être en danger ici." Ce qui implique que le jeu prend place durant la Tempête de Portails ou juste après.

ça nous donne un indice concernant ce qui se passe a l'extérieur du complexe.
Cartel ?

----------


## Tromzy

En tout cas, cette news nous a rameuté un sacré paquet de boulets.  ::ninja::

----------


## quikkk

Salut les canards!

En tant que guitariste et ayant touché un peu à l'électronique, j'ai envie de vous confirmer que ce sont bien des lampes sur dinosaur 9 et dinosaur 11, notamment grâce aux broches et à la surface métallisée située au sommet.

Avant l'invention du transistor, on trouvait ces lampes dans la plupart des objets qui avaient besoin d'un module d'amplification, comme les radios (héhé) et les amplis de puissance (guitare, HiFi).

Par ailleurs, chose qui peut être intéressante, les lampes réputées de qualité étaient (et sont encore pour certaines) les lampes de fabrication russe comme les Sovtek par exemple : http://img41.imageshack.us/i/tungtrosov.jpg/
(Drôle de ressemblance non?)

On peut déduire de ça que le crâne n'est pas à l'échelle mais est donc bien un crâne "miniaturisé"...genre porte clé...

Voila voila ma modeste contribution...et mon premier message!

Have fun!

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Enfin tant mieux pour tous les idiots de macfag


BAN§§§ Pour insulte conne et pas drôle.  :tired:

----------


## ToasT

> Sinon, a propos des nombreuses references à l'espace, qu'est-ce que ca peut signifier ?


C'est pour dire que Doom, c'est rien que Half Life dans l'espace.

: oldrunninggag:

----------


## ToasT

Et au fait, sinon, personne ne craint que l'Ep3 soit un peu has-been graphiquement ? 
Ils vont ptêt balancer un nouveau moteur... Qui sait ...  :Cigare:

----------


## Ördek

> Et au fait, sinon, personne ne craint que l'Ep3 soit un peu has-been graphiquement ? 
> Ils vont ptêt balancer un nouveau moteur... Qui sait ...


Ben j'espère qu'ils vont le rajeunir un coup quand même  :tired:

----------


## FragDamon

> Et au fait, sinon, personne ne craint que l'Ep3 soit un peu has-been graphiquement ? 
> Ils vont ptêt balancer un nouveau moteur... Qui sait ...


Ben quand tu vois l'Ep 2 et L4D2 je pense pas que ca sera has been. Et puis éternel débat mais mieux vaut une charte graphique irréprochable et un jeu bien optimisé qu'un truc plein d'effets nouveaux mais creux et qui tourne pas...

----------


## Chedaa

Ils retoucheront le moteur Source, c'est quasiment sur et certain, ils l'avaient fait pour HL2:ep2.

----------


## Maxwell

Ca reste du Source optimisé, rien de plus.

Ceci dit ça me va hein, du moment que je suis pas obligé de changer de CG...

----------


## Tiger Sushi

> Salut les canards!
> 
> Par ailleurs, chose qui peut être intéressante, les lampes réputées de qualité étaient (et sont encore pour certaines) les lampes de fabrication russe comme les Sovtek par exemple : http://img41.imageshack.us/i/tungtrosov.jpg/
> (Drôle de ressemblance non?)
> 
> On peut déduire de ça que le crâne n'est pas à l'échelle mais est donc bien un crâne "miniaturisé"...genre porte clé...
> 
> Voila voila ma modeste contribution...et mon premier message!
> 
> Have fun!


Merci pour les précisions !  :;): 

Comme les recherchent n'avancent pas des masses j'en ai profité pour finir les achievements. http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/7...0/stats/Portal  :Cigare: 

Moi qui détestais les challenges "least steps" en fait ce sont les plus marrants à faire quand on a la technique.  ::):

----------


## Ördek

Tiens, sur le wiki ils essayent de trouver de quelle molécule ils ont donné la formule, y avait pas un canard qui l'avait déjà fait? Ca pourrait aider...

----------


## Conan3D

C'était dans l'aut topic, et ca rentrait dans la composition du gateau.

----------


## moutaine

> C'était dans l'aut topic, et ca rentrait dans la composition du gateau.


C'était pas le benzène?

----------


## Dorango

C6H6, c'est du benzène^^

----------


## Conan3D

Yes, exact  ::):

----------


## Dark Fread

Un gateau au benzène. 
La fusée, l'_espace_...

Un space cake  ::o:

----------


## Ördek

Du benzène dans le gâteau?  ::O:   Remarque, c'est pas si étonnant, le cake étant ce qu'il est... Un volontaire avec une bonne connexion pour aller dire ça là-bas? (le site à l'air surchargé, il lague beaucoup, donc vaut mieux avoir une bonne bande passante...)

----------


## FragDamon

> Merci pour les précisions ! 
> 
> Comme les recherchent n'avancent pas des masses j'en ai profité pour finir les achievements. http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/7...0/stats/Portal 
> 
> Moi qui détestais les challenges "least steps" en fait ce sont les plus marrants à faire quand on a la technique.


Salauw je les ai toujours pas, tu me donnes envie de les faire...

----------


## Ördek

> Un gateau au benzène. 
> La fusée, l'_espace_...
> 
> Un space cake



 ::o:  Mais trop!

----------


## ToasT

J'ai cru lire qu'une des molécules se rapprochait de celle du sucre, et une autre, d'un acide aminé...

Vu à l'instant sur le fofo officiel :


La molécule dessinée serait-elle celle qui empêche les gens de se reproduire ?

----------


## FragDamon

> J'ai cru lire qu'une des molécules se rapprochait de celle du sucre, et une autre, d'un acide aminé...
> 
> Vu à l'instant sur le fofo officiel :
> 
> 
> La molécule dessinée serait-elle celle qui empêche les gens de se reproduire ?


Hum intéressant...

Edit: en fait non c'est une expression qui veut dire "en terme simples, ..." donc la c'est parce qu'ils expliquent quelque chose de compliqué.

----------


## silence

Non, le space cake c'est celui des devs de chez Valve. 

Je suis tout ému par tant d'acharnement !  ::love::

----------


## ToasT

> Hum intéressant...
> 
> Edit: en fait non c'est une expression qui veut dire "en terme simples, ..." donc la c'est parce qu'ils expliquent quelque chose de compliqué.


OK, je connaissais pas l'expression du tout.

----------


## FragDamon

> OK, je connaissais pas l'expression du tout.


Ouais moi non plus je viens de le trouver  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ördek

> Ouais moi non plus je viens de le trouver


Valve, le meilleur moyen d'apprendre l'anglais (jdis ça, mais moi non plus jsavais pas, hein! ::P: )

----------


## ToasT

> Ouais moi non plus je viens de le trouver


 :tired:

----------


## Ördek

Tiens, voilà un truc intéressant  :tired:  :

Je sais pas si vous étiez au courant mais deux images ont été remises dans leur contexte, qui serait la mission apollo : http://portalwiki.net/index.php?title=SSTV_Pictures (vers la fin de la page)

----------


## Pontifex

Cette découverte a été faite par un canard ! Ici même

----------


## ToasT

T'es à la bourre, c'est un canard qui a trouvé ça. Juniadkhan, je crois.

----------


## Ördek

::o:  Je veux savoir qui c'est, faut que jle félicite!!

ah ok, merci pour le nom,et m'en voulez pas, j'ai pu me connecter que quelques minutes aujourd'hui  ::rolleyes::

----------


## potexto

On voit ceux qui suivent pas  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ToasT

> Je veux savoir qui c'est, faut que jle félicite!!





> Juniadkhan, je crois.

----------


## Pontifex

Effectivement, c'est lui. Mais en fait, il n'a "que" trouvé dino22. Toutefois une demie heure après un autre canard a trouvé dino23 parmi le même compte flickr.

----------


## Ördek

@ ToasT : oui, j'ai vu, j'avais édité ma réponse en conséquence  :;): 

@ Pontifex : C'est déjà pas mal!

----------


## Maxwell

Putain vous allez vite.

Donc en effet, "in layman's terms" c'est une expression toute faite qui n'a pas d'équivalent français mais qui veut dire "en termes plus simples". Un peu comme "in a nutshell". Rien d'étonnant à la retrouver un peu partout.

----------


## FragDamon

? En plus en bas de l'ASCII c'est écrit 'anomalous emotional response' et cette sphère remplace le companion cube dans la map avancée...

----------


## Ördek

> http://portalwiki.net/images/3/32/Portal_bbs02.png
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/1714...4d39bd0b7b.jpg
> 
> ? En plus en bas de l'ASCII c'est écrit 'anomalous emotional response' et cette sphère remplace le companion cube dans la map avancée...


Mmmmmh.... Pas bête comme idée, mais après ça mène pas très loin... Sauf si ils ont caché quelque chose dans cette test chamber?

----------


## Nonok

::rolleyes::  Séance de rattrapage pour les fans :


Bon, au final pour résumer on sait que Half Life : Episode 3 devrait se dérouler [Spoiler de HL  :EP2] 

Spoiler Alert! 


à bord du Boréalis qui est le bateau appartenant à Aperture Science et dont on suppose qu'il renferme "une technologie revolutionaire de téléportation" que le Cartel voudrait voler.




On suppose que Portal se déroule à une de ces époques :


- *Pendant l'ouverture du portal dimensionnel entre la Terre et Xen* déclenchée par Freeman en 2000. Ce qui explique pourquoi GlaDOS parle à Chell d'un danger qui la guette très bientôt. Elle fait aussi explicitement référence au fait que Black Mesa ne pourra pas l'aider. Sans doute une allusion à l'explosion nucléaire qui a rayé le centre de recherche et dont elle a été informée à un moment ou un autre [Half-Life : Opposing Force].

A ce moment précis, le monde est encore en paix parce que les combines ne sont pas passé par les portails. Ce qui n'est pas le cas de la faune de Xen bien sûr. On peut voir que Aperture Science a une télévision qui retransmet en temps réel les avancées de Black Messa par rapport à eux, ce qui suppose que GlaDOS a accès à des informations concernant la base et donc qu'elle est en mesure de dire à Chell que tout a explosé là-bas.


- *Pendant la guerre des 7 heures* qui oppose les humains au Cartel et qui se solde par la destruction du siège de l'ONU à New York [Vu dans Half-Life² sur un mur du labo de Eli] mais cette hypothèse me parait impossible. Tout simplement parce que Chell est censé être la fille d'un employé venu lors d'une journée "Bring your daughter to work" qui coincide avec le jour ou GlaDOS a été activée.

_Vous imaginez mal des gens organiser une fête pendant une guerre thermo-nucléaire quand même._


- Bien des années plus tard, possiblement *entre Half-Life et Half-Life : Episode Two*. C'est possible parce que Chell aurait pu être placée tout comme Freeman en slow-time-warp par GlaDOS et réveillée pour les besoins des test. Cependant, l'état des véhicules sur le parking d'Aperture Science et le joli ciel tout bleu ne coincident pas vraiment avec l'état de la Terre en 2020, date de HL² ou tout semble avoir été abandonné.

Certains tirent la conclusion hative que les événements de Portal se déroulent lors de *EP2* parce qu'on voit une forêt une fois dehors mais ce n'est pas mon avis. Des forêts, il y en a un peu partout dans le monde et *Half-Life²* se déroule en Europe de l'Est. Or Aperture Science est censé être basé en Amérique.


Le Boréalis :

On ne sait pas grand chose du Boréalis. Juste que c'était un navire de recherche qui a disparu de son port d'attache à une période inconnue (_on peut supposer une téléportation subite du navire)._ 

Le Cartel veut absolument absorber la technologie du navire et a entamé des recherches qui ont permis d'obtenir ses coordonnées [HL²:EP1] ainsi que ses plans. Visiblement, ils doivent le chercher depuis au moins vingt ans.

Alors que le docteur Kleiner pense que c'est une superbe aubaine pour les rebelles terriens, Eli semble redouter un second Black Mesa. Qui pense comme moi que Eli était au courrant pour GlaDOS ?



Ce qu'on sait néanmoins, ce qu'il devait s'agir d'un passage jouable dans Half-Life² en 2003 avant que le jeu ne soit en partie volé à Valve par un hacker Russe et mise sur Internet. J'ai réussi à retrouver la map du Boréalis dans une map recompilée et à y jouer sur Garry's Mod et voila ce que j'ai à vous dire :

On y voit très nettement un gros navire à quai sur un espece de glacier et cerné par des soldats combine d'élite. Une fois qu'on a dézingué les combines, on se retrouve encerclés par des dizaines de zombies rapides de Ravenholm. A bord du bateau, il n'y a pas grand chose si ce n'est du sang et des jolis ERROR un peu partout, la faute à une map imparfaite et incompatible avec nos versions de HL².


Vidéo de la map en version Alpha :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OFB9CvwX28

et Beta : 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtuOgEn224Y



Les robots d'Aperture Science :

A propos des robots d'Aperture dans les ASCII et du robot qui traîne Chell par les pieds, il serait imaginable qu'ils aient été construit soit par Aperture Science soit par GlaDOS. Après tout, Chien ressemble bien à ce genre de bestioles ou pourrait y être lié. Voyons voir, il me semble que dans HL², Chien est un "ami" d'enfance de Alyx. Cela peut sembler temporellement réaliste. 



Les choses qu'on ne sait pas encore expliquer :

On peut remarquer *des rapports de test montrant le squelette d'animaux difformes* [Portal] qui ne ressemblent à rien de Terrien. Est-ce que des employés d'Aperture Science auraient ramenés des animaux de Xens pour qu'ils se fassent dépeucer vivants par GlaDOS ? Est-ce que Aperture Science a pu ouvrir des portails vers Xen ? Peut-être qu'on portail s'est ouvert à proximité et que GlaDOS en a profité...


 :tired:  je cale.

----------


## Tiger Sushi

> Mmmmmh.... Pas bête comme idée, mais après ça mène pas très loin... Sauf si ils ont caché quelque chose dans cette test chamber?


Jvais vérifier ça mais je pense pas. :tired:

----------


## troufiniou

Je penche pour que Portal se passe avant Black Mesa, car GladOS connaît Black mesa (Musique de Portal Still alive) Si Portal se passerait pendant Half-Life 1 on supposerait que Aperture Science aurait volé hors c'est Black Mesa qui à ouvert le passage vers Xen avec le Cristal de G-Man. Sinon c'est que G-Man à filer le cristal à Black mesa et Aperture...Ohh le salaud  ::o: 

De plus tu montre des vidéos hors ce sont des maps de HL2 Beta qui à été depuis remodeler car celui ci avait été Hacker par des russes.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Un space cake


 :Bave:

----------


## skacky

Le Borealis n'a pas été enlevé du jeu à cause du leak mais parce que l'histoire a été réécrite (avant le leak) entre temps et qu'il n'avait plus aucune utilité. 
Le Borealis n'était qu'une transition vers la Kraken Base de Mossman et n'avait strictement aucun lien avec Aperture Science à l'époque. Il a juste été recyclé comme les Antlion Caves d'EP2 qui devaient apparaître avant ou après Ravenholm dans le jeu original.

----------


## Nonok

> Je penche pour que Portal se passe avant Black Mesa, car GladOS connaît Black mesa (Musique de Portal Still alive) Si Portal se passerait pendant Half-Life 1 on supposerait que Aperture Science aurait volé hors c'est Black Mesa qui à ouvert le passage vers Xen avec le Cristal de G-Man. Sinon c'est que G-Man à filer le cristal à Black mesa et Aperture...Ohh le salaud 
> 
> De plus tu montre des vidéos hors ce sont des maps de HL2 Beta qui à été depuis remodeler car celui ci avait été Hacker par des russes.


 
Ouaip, GlaDOS connaît Black Mesa mais elle ajoute dans sa musique qu'ils ne pourront pas venir en aide à Chell. Ce qui suppose qu'ils ont rencontré un problème.  :^_^: 

Par contre tu n'as pas dû lire mon poste en entier à propos du Boréalis, je l'ai déjà précisé qu'il s'agit d'un leak tiré de la Beta de HL2.

----------


## ToasT

> Ce qui suppose qu'ils ont rencontré un problème.


Ca, par contre, c'est pas sûr, c'est ptêt par pure rivalité, ou le fait qu'ils soient loins. Ou à la base, c'était simplement un délire des gars de Portal.  :tired:

----------


## troufiniou

> Par contre tu n'as pas dû lire mon poste en entier à propos du Boréalis, je l'ai déjà précisé qu'il s'agit d'un leak tiré de la Beta de HL2.


Dé...Désoler  ::cry::

----------


## Conan3D

Ce que dit Nonok se tient, mais on sait de manière quasi sure que les évènements de Portal se déroulent avant HL² et après HL1.

----------


## Nonok

> Ca, par contre, c'est pas sûr, c'est ptêt par pure rivalité, ou le fait qu'ils soient loins. Ou à la base, c'était simplement un délire des gars de Portal.


Ouaip, on saura probablement jamais et tant mieux, dans tous les cas ça peut poser des incohérances à la George Lucas.

----------


## Tiger Sushi

> Mmmmmh.... Pas bête comme idée, mais après ça mène pas très loin... Sauf si ils ont caché quelque chose dans cette test chamber?


Bon ben confirmé, rien de neuf dans cette chambre.

(mais je me suis bien amusé  :^_^: )

----------


## Ördek

> Ce que dit Nonok se tient, mais on sait de manière quasi sure que les évènements de Portal se déroulent avant HL² et après HL1.


On est pas sûr que ça se déroule après HL1, si? (j'ai encore raté un truc?  :Emo: )

---------- Post ajouté à 18h08 ----------




> Bon ben confirmé, rien de neuf dans cette chambre.
> 
> *(mais je me suis bien amusé )*


Bon ben au moins ça aura servi à quelque chose alors  :;):

----------


## troufiniou

> Ce que dit Nonok se tient, mais on sait de manière quasi sure que les évènements de Portal se déroulent avant HL² et après HL1.


Donc pendant la pause de Gordon. Ce qui veut dire que G-Man à chercher du monde... le pauvre il doit pas avoir d'amis  ::huh::

----------


## Conan3D

http://hlsaga.logout.fr/timeline.htm

----------


## Chedaa

Pourtant pour GlaDOS le © d'Aperture Science c'est 1973-1997 quand meme. 



Je suis peut être à côté de la plaque ... sans doutes ... :tired: 

Je viens de voir la fin du texte: Late Eocene!  
Wiki:  Le début de l’Éocène est marqué par l’émergence des premiers Mammifères  modernes, sa fin par une extinction massive qui est peut être liée à l’impact d’un météorite en Sibérie  ou celui qui a formé le cratère de la baie de Chesapeake, aux États-Unis.

----------


## troufiniou

> Pourtant pour GlaDOS le © d'Aperture Science c'est 1973-1997 quand meme. 
> 
> http://portalwiki.net/images/thumb/a...rogressbar.png
> 
> Je suis peut être à côté de la plaque ... sans doutes ...


GladOS ne doit pas être à jour...Pour rappel DOS n'avait pas de Mise à jour comme nous on à  :;):  C'est ptet pour sa. Ou la pile interne qui est morte.

----------


## Nono

> Ouaip, GlaDOS connaît Black Mesa mais elle ajoute dans sa musique qu'ils ne pourront pas venir en aide à Chell. Ce qui suppose qu'ils ont rencontré un problème.


Ca suppose aussi qu'il savait que Chell connaissait Black Mesa, et d'avant son internement, parce que c'est pas après avoir vu le pauvre powerpoint qui compare les deux sociétés pendant le jeu qu'elle pouvait se fonder un quelconque espoir sur BM. Donc ça veut dire aussi que Black Mesa devait connaitre Chell également, pour etre susceptible de lui venir en aide.

Ou bien, et là ATTENTION SPOILER 

Spoiler Alert! 


ça ne veut rien dire du tout

----------


## Conan3D

> Pourtant pour GlaDOS le © d'Aperture Science c'est 1973-1997 quand meme. 
> 
> http://portalwiki.net/images/thumb/a...rogressbar.png
> 
> Je suis peut être à côté de la plaque ... sans doutes ...


Et Windows 3.11?  ::):

----------


## Nonok

> Pourtant pour GlaDOS le © d'Aperture Science c'est 1973-1997 quand meme. 
> 
> http://portalwiki.net/images/thumb/a...rogressbar.png
> 
> Je suis peut être à côté de la plaque ... sans doutes ...


 
C'est vrai que ça peut porter à confusion. Ma théorie c'est que GlaDOS est un ensemble complexes d'ordinateurs et que celui qu'on a détruit était le plus perfectionné. 

Pour une raison X ou Y elle a réactivé [dans une époque inconnue] ses systèmes et s'est mise à enregistrer ses informations en ASCII parce qu'elle est limitée matériellement.

Ce qui explique les images de qualité merdique et la date "1973-1997". GlaDOS ayant été endommagée, elle se sert peut-être de ses plus vieux modules pour fonctionner et mémorise tout dans une piètre qualité comme la "photo" de la citadelle.

----------


## troufiniou

Je vient de refinir le jeux. Je parie que la chose nous re-rentre dans Aperture et PAF on recommence le jeux...

----------


## Ördek

Ou alors c'est qu'elle a envoyé un message dans le passé pour que quelqu'un (c'est à dire tous les nerds sur tous les fora qui veulent comprendre) décrypte tout ça et empêche la destruction du complexe? (ils parlaient bien d'une quatrième dimension dans une des images, non? Or la 4eme dimensions est communément considérée comme étant le temps... où alors je pars en délire  ::huh::  )

----------


## Nono

A propos de la boule et de 'anomalous emotional response', il ne faut pas oublier que c'est un module de ce genre qui a été greffé à GlaDOS pour lui empécher d'exprimer ses "émotions" justement.

----------


## Nonok

> Ou alors c'est qu'elle a envoyé un message dans le passé pour que quelqu'un (c'est à dire tous les nerds sur tous les fora qui veulent comprendre) décrypte tout ça et empêche la destruction du complexe? (ils parlaient bien d'une quatrième dimension dans une des images, non? Or la 4eme dimensions est communément considérée comme étant le temps... où alors je pars en délire  )


La quatrième dimension c'est bien le temps. D'ailleurs j'ai toujours pensé qu'on irait ouvrir un portail dans le passé pour empêcher Gordon d'activer la raisonnance en chaîne. Je ne suis pas le seul.  :^_^:

----------


## alba

Putain, je m'absente une journée et quand je reviens: nouvelle mise à jour + 18 pages de topics dessus et je comprends rien. Valve de merde  ::sad::

----------


## Conan3D

GladOS a été crée par AS depuis les années 70, pour être activée dans les 90 : ensuite, il y aura eu des màj. Ce qui pourait expliquer le 1997, la version sans màj, la version basique, de reboot.


 :Cigare:

----------


## Ördek

> Putain, je m'absente une journée et quand je reviens: nouvelle mise à jour + 18 pages de topics dessus et je comprends rien. Valve de merde


Ca m'a fait pareil...  ::|:

----------


## Akajouman

> Putain, je m'absente une journée et quand je reviens: nouvelle mise à jour + 18 pages de topics dessus et je comprends rien. Valve de merde


Pareil.
Et là je comprends plus rien!

Concretement, la première annonce nous avait rien apprise, et la deuxième non plus?

On ne sait pas quand sera annoncé Portal 2 ou Episode 3 ("le 11/02?")  :tired:

----------


## troufiniou

> Pareil.
> Et là je comprends plus rien!
> 
> Concretement, la première annonce nous avait rien apprise, et la deuxième non plus?
> 
> On ne sait pas quand sera annoncé Portal 2 ou Episode 3 ("le 11/02?")


En fait une nouvelle fin à été mise dans le jeu. C'est tout con mais des ASCII on été retrouvé. ::):

----------


## FragDamon

> A propos de la boule et de 'anomalous emotional response', il ne faut pas oublier que c'est un module de ce genre qui a été greffé à GlaDOS pour lui empécher d'exprimer ses "émotions" justement.


Ah oui, du coup c'est peut-être ça l'image, un des "yeux" de GlaDOS ? Pinaise c'est à devenir dingue leur énigme !!!

----------


## Maxwell

> Je viens de voir la fin du texte: Late Eocene!


Et le fait que les fichiers sons aient été nommés "Dinosaur" ? 

Certainement pas une coïncidence.

----------


## Anton

Pendant ce temps, l'actualité _Portal_ vue par Gameblog :
http://www.gameblog.fr/news_14142_un...in-pour-portal

 ::wub::   ::wub::   :^_^:

----------


## YaKi

> Et le fait que les fichiers sons aient été nommés "Dinosaur" ? 
> 
> Certainement pas une coïncidence.


Peut-être pour faire référence à la genèse de l'ordi pour dire que c'est super vieux......

----------


## Nepenthès

> Pontifex:
> 
> Effectivement, c'est lui. Mais en fait, il n'a "que" trouvé dino22. C'est une demie heure après avoir posté sa découverte sous Steam que quelqu'un d'autre a trouvé dino23 parmi le même compte flickr.


C'est même pas vrai, je l'ai publié ici quelque temps avant Steam ! ><"

----------


## Siphrodias

> Pendant ce temps, l'actualité Portal vue par Gameblog :
> http://www.gameblog.fr/news_14142_un...in-pour-portal



Quelle bande de blaireaux  ::rolleyes::

----------


## troufiniou

je connait la suite, le robot nous récupére et on va faire une grosse de fête de malade. Puis enfin Chell fera une Partouze avec Alyx doc Klein et Barney  :Bave: . Mais pas avec Gordon car lui il dort  :tired:  (Trop fatiguer ?)

----------


## Yka04

Gamerblog : pas une mention de l'ARG. Quelqu'un leur dit pour le site Aperturescience ?

----------


## YaKi

> Gamerblog : pas une mention de l'ARG. Quelqu'un leur dit pour le site Aperturescience ?


Ils attendent la confirmation de David Cage  :^_^:

----------


## Chedaa

> je connait la suite, le robot nous récupére et on va faire une grosse de fête de malade et à la fin Chell fera une Partouze avec Alyx doc Klein et Barney . Mais pas avec Gordonc car lui il dort  (Trop fatiguer ?)


Et des Sexcrabs !!! ( une version particulièrement vicieuse de Headcrabs )

 :tired:

----------


## troufiniou

> Et des Sexcrabs !!! ( une version particulièrement vicieuse de Headcrabs )


Purée VALVe sont bien des petits obsédés  ::o:

----------


## gripoil

Putain mais ... j'avais oublié mais a la fin d'episode 2 

Spoiler Alert! 


 on sait qu'on est pas le seul a voir G-man 



J'pense que gman c'est un délire d'hl1 qu'a pas abouti, ça ne m'étonnerait pas qu'il soit recyclé dans un nouveau délire avec portal par exemple. Ou alors ... ou alors tout est prévu depuis le début  ::o:   :tintintintiiiiiiiin:

----------


## potexto

Si une troisieme MAJ fait son apparition, j'envoie un beau gros Gateau à Gabe Newell  ::wub::

----------


## Ördek

C'est dommage, j'ai l'impression que sur le forum steam, l'effervescence du début s'estompe... Ils doivent en avoir marre...ou alors c'est parce qu'aux US il est que 10h et ils dorment tous  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Conan3D

> Peut-être pour faire référence à la genèse de l'ordi pour dire que c'est super vieux......


Non, c'est par rapport à "l'alphabet des dinosaures" cf l'ancien topic (moi aussi j'en sait rien de ce que c'est)

----------


## Ördek

> Si une troisieme MAJ fait son apparition, j'envoie un beau gros Gateau à Gabe Newell


Il y croira jamais...  :tired:

----------


## troufiniou

> Putain mais ... j'avais oublié mais a la fin d'episode 2 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  on sait qu'on est pas le seul a voir G-man 
> 
> 
> 
> J'pense que gman c'est un délire d'hl1 qu'a pas abouti, ça ne m'étonnerait pas qu'il soit recyclé dans un nouveau délire avec portal par exemple. Ou alors ... ou alors tout est prévu depuis le début   :tintintintiiiiiiiin:


En fait G-Man c'est occupé de Alyx c'est sa ? Il la récupérer et la protéger. Par contre l'histoire du tripe  ::huh::  tu veux dire quoi par la ?

----------


## Conan3D



----------


## gripoil

> En fait G-Man c'est occupé de Alyx c'est sa ? Il la récupérer et la protéger. Par contre l'histoire du tripe  tu veux dire quoi par la ?


Bah ça a toujours été un peu vague qui il est d'où il vient, qu'est ce qu'il est. A force de rien savoir on s'est tous un peu approprié les suppositions, mais finalement on sait presque rien. 

Bah le délire c'est qu'entre hl1 et hl² ils ont l'air d'avoir un peu changé son rôle a ce gonze. J'veux dire est ce qu'ils se sont dis un jour: "Tiens on va faire un mec que seul gordon voit et qu'on sait pas pourquoi il l'emmerde, et a la fin d'une de nos suite on fera un truc trop fou pour teaser a mort !"

----------


## El lobo Tommy

> Et le fait que les fichiers sons aient été nommés "Dinosaur" ? 
> 
> Certainement pas une coïncidence.


Il n'y avait plus de dinosaures dans l'Éocène tardif.

----------


## Chedaa

> En fait G-Man c'est occupé de Alyx c'est sa ? Il la récupérer et la protéger. Par contre l'histoire du tripe  tu veux dire quoi par la ?


Non les vortigaunts se sont interposés au G-Man, et ont récupéré Alyx et Gordon.

----------


## troufiniou

> "Tiens on va faire un mec que seul gordon voit et qu'on sait pas pourquoi il l'emmerde, et a la fin d'une de nos suite on fera un truc trop fou pour teaser a mort !"


Putain ils ont bien réussi leur coup les salauds  ::o: . Par contre pour le rôle je pense pas vu que à la fin du 1 il faut choisir et c'est la qu'on se rend compte de G-Man... "Il est temps de choisir...Il est temps de choisir Mr Freeman...Il est temps de...Oohhh tageule !!!"  :B): 

---------- Post ajouté à 19h01 ----------




> Non les vortigaunts se sont interposés au G-Man, et ont récupéré Alyx et Gordon.


Ta pas fait gaffe dans Half-Life 2 Ep2 le Black annonce que G-Man c'est occuper de Alyx le temps que lui se casse de son côté. Au fait ils on fait comment pour partir  ::huh::

----------


## Feisar

> http://thenumber28.files.wordpress.c...7/12/gman1.jpg


Pas bête! Nouvel ordre mondial, 2012, conspiration, toussa... Ca se tient  :B): .

----------


## potexto

> [img]



Au moins, on saura qui prendre pour une adaptation cinématographique de HL  :^_^:

----------


## gripoil

Bon j'vais parler au nom de Gordon freeman, le gordon freeman que j'ai joué.

"Putain je sais plus qui je suis, ou je suis, ce que j'fais, ou je vais".

Alors j'suis bien parti pour me retaper tous les half life tellement vous m'avez confusionné dans ma tête.

----------


## Conan3D

Confusionné  ::): 

Confusionné de canard  :Bave:

----------


## Khayvaan

> Putain mais ... j'avais oublié mais a la fin d'episode 2 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  on sait qu'on est pas le seul a voir G-man


Ca on le sait dès Opposing Force, on le voit se balader et tripoter trois kilos de trucs et de machins (dont une tête nucléaire) durant le jeu, et il place Adrian Shepard en stase à la fin. Barney le croise aussi durant Blue Shift si je me souviens bien.

EDIT cf ci-dessous : Oui, au tout début, mais bon, la mission de Barney est plutot mineure, et Gman ne lui porte donc aucun intéret, en gros tout ce qu'il fait c'est gtfo avec une poignée de scientifiques, pas de quoi casser trois pattes à un Gman...

----------


## troufiniou

> Barney le croise aussi durant Blue Shift si je me souviens bien.


 J'en suis moins sur...Ah si dans un train, on veut passer mais il faut attendre qu'il passe avant nous. Sinon après je sais pas.

----------


## skacky

Barney le croise une seule fois dans Blue Shift (au début), mais le G-Man ne le remarque pas.

----------


## potexto

Ca dort sur Steam ou quoi ?  :tired:

----------


## Max_well

> Ca dort sur Steam ou quoi ?


Ben là ça bosse plutot :D

Le truc repartira ce soir quand il seront tous connectés.

----------


## Pontifex

> C'est même pas vrai, je l'ai publié ici quelque temps avant Steam ! ><"


Ben je rectifie et je mange des amendes honorables alors...

----------


## Ördek

> Ben je rectifie et je mange des amendes honorables alors...


Tu les as eues où? Jles adore, elles sont tellement bonnes!  :Bave:

----------


## gripoil

> Ca on le sait dès Opposing Force, on le voit se balader et tripoter trois kilos de trucs et de machins (dont une tête nucléaire) durant le jeu, et il place Adrian Shepard en stase à la fin. Barney le croise aussi durant Blue Shift si je me souviens bien.
> 
> EDIT cf ci-dessous : Oui, au tout début, mais bon, la mission de Barney est plutot mineure, et Gman ne lui porte donc aucun intéret, en gros tout ce qu'il fait c'est gtfo avec une poignée de scientifiques, pas de quoi casser trois pattes à un Gman...


Oui mais en fait je parlais surtout du fait que Ron meurt a la fin en disant: "Gordon ... j'ai toujours voulu te dire que ... aaaaaargh"

"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON !!!!!!!!!!!" :dark vador:

----------


## Pontifex

> Tu les as eues où? Jles adore, elles sont tellement bonnes!


J'ai prié saint Honoré le long de la route paris-brest accompagné par des religieuses tandis que des éclairs nous tombaient dessus.

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

Punaise, je vous lis avec passion et attention depuis le début de cette histoire et j'ai posté que 1 seul message... (1 pin's à celui/celle qui le trouve)

Etant fan de la série depuis un petit bout de temps, il est temps que je m'incruste pour de bon. Niveaux hypothèses faudra pas compter sur moi, je manque un peu d'imagination... Quand je vois certaines théories  ::O:   ::wacko::   ::): 

Ceci dit, pour pardonner mon inutilité je vous mets en exclusivité, et à titre gracieux, quelques artworks du combine super soldier (en espérant que y'en ait pas des tonnes sur le net) chopés dans le livre HL2: Raising the bar (sorti en 2004, pour HL2).

Et je mets aussi une carte de la côte avec le chemin pour le Boréalis. Ce qui veut dire que dans le scénario pré-shourage de code, le Boréalis était en Europe de l'Est. Donc super loin des labos d'Aperture Science ? Ou peut-être que AS était justement en Europe de l'est ?...
Tenez, en parlant d'AS, j'ai remarqué un truc que vous avez peut-être pas vu : en se connectant sur www.aperturescience.com, si on tape n'importe quoi en login et portal en password, on...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Darkath

Moi j'ai toujours pensé que le G-Man c'était l'administrateur de black mesa, d'ailleurs c'est pas comme ça qu'ils l'appellent dans HL1 et Opposing force ? Dans opposing force d'ailleurs le G-man à un role bien plus important dans l'aventure vu qu'il cherche a nous tuer par tous les moyen nécessaire (ainsi que les autres militaires présents à black mesa)

J'ai deux scene qui sont gravés dans ma mémoire : celle ou la porte d'un hangar se ferme alors qu'on est censé evacuer avec le G-man qui nous dit de l'autre coté qu'on gène et qu'on doit être éliminé (en gros je me souviens pas de ce qu'il disait exactement) et une autre ou on est dans une salle ou y'a tout qui pète et y'a un liquide mortel en dessous, et on voit le G-man dans une cabine qui nous regarde en faisant monter le niveau du liquide pour nous tuer (on parviens a s'échapper de justesse)

----------


## Ördek

Au fait, je suppose que vous êtes déjà tous au courant mais comme j'étais pas là j'en suis pas sûr alors bon : sur un des bbs, une barre de progression est apparue (ça c'est la partie que je suppose que vous connaissez, mais lisez ça : ) et sur le forum steam ils pensent que c'est lié soit au nombre de joueurs ayant eu l'achievment, soit à l'avancement du monde dans la résolution de leur énigme soit au temps restant avant une annonce quelconque... Vous en dites quoi?

----------


## FragDamon

> Moi j'ai toujours pensé que le G-Man c'était l'administrateur de black mesa, d'ailleurs c'est pas comme ça qu'ils l'appellent dans HL1 et Opposing force ? Dans opposing force d'ailleurs le G-man à un role bien plus important dans l'aventure vu qu'il cherche a nous tuer par tous les moyen nécessaire.


Bah logiquement vu que les Marines doivent tuer Gordon et que le G-man protège Gordon...ca semble logique.

----------


## Chedaa

OMG une boule n°8 sur city 17 !!  ::o: 



 :tired:  Bon voilà c'est dit !  ::zzz::

----------


## Ördek

> OMG une boule n°8 sur city 17 !! 
> 
> 
> 
>  Bon voilà c'est dit !


Mais... Mais... y en avait pas une dans les images?  ::o: 

editation : c'est pas à prendre au 1er degré, hein!

----------


## Conan3D

Editation  ::): 

Editation de poulet  :Bave:

----------


## Ördek

> Editation de poulet


 ::huh::

----------


## kalisto75

> Punaise, je vous lis avec passion et attention depuis le début de cette histoire et j'ai posté que 1 seul message... (1 pin's à celui/celle qui le trouve)


http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...&postcount=444
Il est ou mon pin's ?

----------


## skacky

> Et je mets aussi une carte de la côte avec le chemin pour le Boréalis. Ce qui veut dire que dans le scénario pré-shourage de code, le Boréalis était en Europe de l'Est. Donc super loin des labos d'Aperture Science ? Ou peut-être que AS était justement en Europe de l'est ?...


Sauf qu'à ce stade de l'histoire, le Borealis n'avait aucun lien avec Aperture Science et servait de transition vers Kraken Base puis le Weather Control.

D'ailleurs la carte que tu as posté est celle du scénario original (avec l'Air Exchange et le Skyscraper) qui s'étend sur 4 jours.

----------


## Siphrodias

Et dire qu'avec toutes ses péripéties, le Gordon n'a même pas éraflé ses lunettes...

----------


## potexto

Si la barre de progression est bien equivalente au nombre de joueurs qui ont les succes, je propose d'offrir Portal avec la MAJ a tout ceux qui n'ont pas le succes, comme ca on avancerai un peu plus vite vous ne croyez pas ?  :^_^:

----------


## gripoil

Bon j'viens de me retaper les dialogues du gman et ça veut rien dire. Enfin si ... son sait des trucs sur le présent on va dire. Y'a pas la moindre finalité, pas la moindre origine.

Gordon freeman c'est un scientifique survivor qui après avoir exterminé une masse de méchants aliens se retrouve a cause d'un connard avec une malette a combattre d'autres méchants qui contrôlent soit disant le monde entier. Sauf qu'il en voit rien du monde notre cher gordon, alors bah il refait le survivor pour sauver sa pomme et sa copine, et se refait emmerder régulièrement par l'autre trou d'balle.

Ras le cul de supposer des choses I WANT ANSWERZ§§§

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

> Moi j'ai toujours pensé que le G-Man c'était l'administrateur de black mesa, d'ailleurs c'est pas comme ça qu'ils l'appellent dans HL1 et Opposing force ? Dans opposing force d'ailleurs le G-man à un role bien plus important dans l'aventure vu qu'il cherche a nous tuer par tous les moyen nécessaire (ainsi que les autres militaires présents à black mesa)
> 
> J'ai deux scene qui sont gravés dans ma mémoire : celle ou la porte d'un hangar se ferme alors qu'on est censé evacuer avec le G-man qui nous dit de l'autre coté qu'on gène et qu'on doit être éliminé (en gros je me souviens pas de ce qu'il disait exactement) et une autre ou on est dans une salle ou y'a tout qui pète et y'a un liquide mortel en dessous, et on voit le G-man dans une cabine qui nous regarde en faisant monter le niveau du liquide pour nous tuer (on parviens a s'échapper de justesse)


En effet, dans HL1, y'a plein de passages où il est clairement fait référence au G-Man en tant qu'administrateur.

Et les deux scènes dont tu parles (OpFor), c'est vrai qu'elles sont collector. Mais si je puis me permettre, ca part tellement en couille à la fin que je suis devenu fan de gearbox sur le coup.
Si fallait ajouter une 3e scène gravée dans ma mémoire : les énormes bestioles dont j'ai oublié le nom, qui poursuivent Gordon dans des genre de souterrains obscurs égouts-style.  ::wub::

----------


## Ördek

Eh mais je pense à un truc! On a toujours pas élucidé le mystère de la fréquence radio trop basse pour exister!

----------


## Akajouman

Bon j'ai fini Portal et je ne vois pas la nouvelle fin!

C'est la même!

A moins que ça soit les textes qui changent... Mais glAdos nous apprends rien de nouveau...  :tired:

----------


## gripoil

> En effet, dans HL1, y'a plein de passages où il est clairement fait référence au G-Man en tant qu'administrateur.
> 
> Et les deux scènes dont tu parles (OpFor), c'est vrai qu'elles sont collector. Mais si je puis me permettre, ca part tellement en couille à la fin que je suis devenu fan de gearbox sur le coup.
> Si fallait ajouter une 3e scène gravée dans ma mémoire : les énormes bestioles dont j'ai oublié le nom, qui poursuivent Gordon dans des genre de souterrains obscurs égouts-style.


Euh c'est pas Breen l'administrateur ? Ou alors j'suis vraiment largué. Bon ça suffit vous avez gagné j'vais me taper tous les hl y compris op4 et bshift.

----------


## Chipatama

Oooooooooook ...  :tired: 

Quelqu'un m'explique ?
http://s2.---------.com/old/up/hopla-614d3d4666.png
(faites pas attention à la tab' ouverte, c'est juste ca.  :tired: 

Ha, et j'ai fait une découverte intéressante. Enfin, pour moi en tout cas;
Bref, il semblerait que le complexe de Aperture Science soit situé en Europe. Pourquoi ?
Car les souris des ordinateurs d'aperture science sont aux normes 'CE'
Voila le screen :

----------


## Darkath

whateutheufeuck ?

Aperture Science est en grèce ?

----------


## potexto

> Oooooooooook ... 
> 
> Quelqu'un m'explique ?
> http://s2.---------.com/old/up/hopla-614d3d4666.png
> (faites pas attention à la tab' ouverte, c'est juste ca. 
> 
> Ha, et j'ai fait une découverte intéressante. Enfin, pour moi en tout cas;
> Bref, il semblerait que le complexe de Aperture Science soit situé en Europe. Pourquoi ?
> Car les souris des ordinateurs d'aperture science sont aux normes 'CE'
> ...



Bien vu !  :;):  Tu l'as eu où cette photo ?

----------


## XWolverine

> ils pensent que c'est lié soit au nombre de joueurs ayant eu l'achievment


Pas possible, très peu l'ont (c'était à 0,2% ce matin).

----------


## SiropDeMenthe

Tu vas dans le détail toi  ::o: 
En tout cas c'est assez intéressant !
Peut-être qu'ils importent leur souris depuis l'europe  :tired:

----------


## skacky

Hahaha ouais, fallait le voir.
J'ai toujours eu la flemme d'aller regarder les textures des models.

(pour le sparta c'est une blague, je crois que c'est une texture qui n'est pas appliquée sur un model).

----------


## Ördek

Sinon, pour la fréquence de radio, il semblerait qu'aux EU, 85,2 c'est pour la télé...

----------


## Chipatama

> Bien vu !  Tu l'as eu où cette photo ?


Je tripote les fichiers images (.vtf) du jeu la, j'ai envie de me faire un style aperture science pour mon eeepc.  :B):

----------


## Chedaa

> whateutheufeuck ?
> 
> Aperture Science est en grèce ?



J'ai ri...  :tired:

----------


## potexto

> Je tripote les fichiers images (.vtf) du jeu la, j'ai envie de me faire un style aperture science pour mon eeepc.



La classe  :B): 


PS : Je bourinnais F5 pendant quelques minutes avant de me rendre compte qu'on avait changé de page  :tired:

----------


## Octocat

First post, yay.  :^_^: 

Bonsoir à tous, d'après Facepunch, la barre de progression du BBS augmenterai encore plus vite, prévu pour être rempli vers le 5 Mars, apparemment on pourrait la voir vers 23h ! (A peu prêt à la même heure que les updates surprises)

Ce n'est que spéculation mais bon, je m'attend à quelque chose chaque soir maintenant.

----------


## Chedaa

Oui ils pensent aux nombres premiers 3,5,7,11 mars

----------


## Guest54108

Bonsoir, comme promis, j'ai fait l'OCR des images ce matin, bon moi j'ai pas trouvé grand chose dedans, cependant je pourrais fournir un fichier TXT qui contient tous si quelqu'un ce sent de me filer un zip avec toutes les images ASCII histoire de toute les passés à la moulinette.

Sinon ce qui est bizarre c'est que dans les images sous OCR le code ASCII donne parfois de vrai morceaux de phrases.

Bref fait signe si ça vous intéresse.

----------


## Kinski

Ce thread me fait marrer.

Enfin, un peu moins qu'au début, en fait...

----------


## Siphrodias

Moi ça m'intéresse les morceaux de phrases là.

je voudrais bien voir ce que ça donne.

----------


## Irontroll

Faut voir aussi le clavier, si c'est un AZERTY ou un QWERTY, mais bon ça me semble impossible ^^

----------


## Ördek

::o:  idée magnifique trouvée sur le forum steam : 




> Maybe the Borealis is a Japaneese whaling ship?


Introducing the new game in the BIG GAME HUNTER SERIES! 
PORTAL HUNTER : WHALES

Portal Technology changes EVERYTHING.

(retranscrit tel quel)

----------


## Chipatama

> je voudrais bien voir ce que ça donne.


Ca m'intéresse aussi.

----------


## Tiger Sushi

> Eh mais je pense à un truc! On a toujours pas élucidé le mystère de la fréquence radio trop basse pour exister!


Si, en fait la fréquence trop basse était là pour indiquer qu'il fallait chercher une image à partir du son produit par la radio. D'où les dinos etc ...  :;):

----------


## ElliotReid

Si ça se trouve, ça va déboucher sur l'annonce de Left 4 dead 3  :tired:

----------


## Nepenthès

Quelqu'un se souvient du fichier ou il été écri quelque chose du genre "3.113.113.11..." (resumez 3.11 ou 11 mars) !
Si c'etait une piste pour les dates clés, nous devrions trouver les autres dates clefs dans d'autres fichiers similaires non? (a savoir 3.3, 3.5 et 3.7).
Idée surment trop loufoque, mais qui merite d'etre verifiée non? Dans le cas contraire -> pas tapey svp x) !

----------


## Guest54108

filez moi les BBS complet que je fasse une transcription total.

Ou au moins une URL qui les regroupes tous.

----------


## Damz

> http://s2.---------.com/uploads/imag...0712831_ce.png


China Export ça explique pourquoi GladOS est devenu fou. 
 :B): 


Edit : 




> Si c'etait une piste pour les dates clés, nous devrions trouver les autres dates clefs dans d'autres fichiers similaires non? (a savoir 3.3, 3.5 et 3.7).


les dates des updates de portal ?

----------


## Ördek

> Si, en fait la fréquence trop basse était là pour indiquer qu'il fallait chercher une image à partir du son produit par la radio. D'où les dinos etc ...


Raaah, si seulement les cours pouvaient être suspendus d'ici à l'annonce officielle, j'en raterais pas tant...  ::sad::

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

> Euh c'est pas Breen l'administrateur ? Ou alors j'suis vraiment largué. Bon ça suffit vous avez gagné j'vais me taper tous les hl y compris op4 et bshift.



Meeeerde ! Le lapsus a 2 balles ! C'est en effet de Breen dont je voulais parler, puisque c'est Breen dont la tête est grattée sur la photo souvenir de Eli et ses collègues  :^_^: . Mais maintenant je commence à me demander si c'est pas le GMan en fait.  ::huh::

----------


## Siphrodias

Té au fait et l'url qui demandait un "level_15_access", quelqu'un a essayé de mettre les login du site d'Aperture Science dessus ??

----------


## Nepenthès

> les dates des updates de portal ?


Oui ! Ou peut etre d'autres dates? Qui sait.

----------


## Darkath

> j'ai envie de me faire un style aperture science pour mon eeepc.


C'est a dire ? ça m'interesse :3

----------


## Irontroll

Aux dernières nouvelles, l'Ipad serait un coup de Glados... attention

----------


## Darkath

> Aux dernières nouvelles, l'Ipad serait un coup de Glados... attention


Aux dernières nouvelles, Breen et S. Jobs ne sont qu'une seule et même personne... attention

----------


## Ördek

> Aux dernières nouvelles, Breen et S. Jobs ne sont qu'une seule et même personne... attention


Pourquoi ça ne m'étonne pas?  :tired:

----------


## Conan3D

Sinon, vous savez que Aperture Science Handeld Portal Device = ASHPD = A.Shepard = Adrian Shepard? Et que les lettres A, D, R, I, N, S, H, E, P sont colorées en jaune sur les claviers dans portal? Et que c'est le A QWERTY qui est surligné?
On peut donc en déduire que c'est un clavier QWERTY, et que, avec le CE de la souris, ça pourrait se passer en angleterre  :Cigare: 

*PORTAL 2 : SINGIN IN THE (BULLET) RAIN*

----------


## Nonok

Bon, voila du surgelé mais on fait avec ce qu'on a en période de disette.





Et pour ceux qui ont des doutes avec l'humanité de Chell.

----------


## Ördek

sujet n°234? c'est pas possible, Chell est le sujet n°17 si jme souviens bien!

----------


## troufiniou

Cité 17  ::o:

----------


## Emualynk

> Bon, voila du surgelé mais on fait avec ce qu'on a en période de disette.
> 
> 
> http://s2.---------.com/old/up/caisson-197a2e6658.jpg
> 
> 
> Et pour ceux qui ont des doutes avec l'humanité de Chell.
> 
> http://s2.---------.com/old/up/chell-0bc9299015.jpg


Ton premier screen me donne une idée, retrouver toutes les fiches de tests qu'on peut trouver dans le jeu.

----------


## Conan3D

http://half-life.wikia.com/wiki/Test_Subject_234

Et personne réagit à ma déduction "Les Expertienne"  :Emo:

----------


## Ördek

Mais... J'étais persuadé que c'était le sujet n°17  :Emo: 

---------- Post ajouté à 20h35 ----------

Ou alors on joue bien le sujet n°17 mais avec tout ce bordel quadri-dimensionnel et ben on se retrouve dans le caisson du 234?  ::O:

----------


## troufiniou

En fait le temps n'existe pas dans Portal j'ai l'impression. Par contre il faut croire que Aperture Science est encore habité...Les gars de Portal prelude on bien vu  ::):

----------


## Aun

En tout cas elle a des putains de talons aiguilles.




 ::ninja:: 




















Et pieds nus.







 ::ninja::

----------


## Ördek

Nouvelle théorie du côté du forum steam : le 85,2 ferait référence aux ip suisses, CERN, LHC, science, toussa toussa...

juste un repost de l'adresse du forum, au cas où : http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...68990&page=558

----------


## Algent

> filez moi les BBS complet que je fasse une transcription total.
> 
> Ou au moins une URL qui les regroupes tous.


http://portalwiki.net/ dans know text dump t'a des versions en txt mais je sait pas si ya tout, au pire tu va sur leur irc et tu demande si c'est complet sur le wiki  :;):

----------


## potexto

Et dire qu'en attendent, on ne sait toujours pas si on aura droit à une annonce officielle le 11 Mars .  ::|:

----------


## troufiniou

> Et dire qu'en attendent, on ne sait toujours pas si on aura droit à une annonce officielle le 11 Mars .


Hum hum si il nous l'aurait annoncer on aurait pas chercher dans les fichiers  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Chipatama

> Nouvelle théorie du côté du forum steam : le 85,2 ferait référence aux ip suisses, CERN, LHC, science, toussa toussa...
> 
> juste un repost de l'adresse du forum, au cas où : http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...68990&page=558


Omg. Les suisses ont des claviers qwerty.

----------


## potexto

> Hum hum si il nous l'*avait* annoncer on aurait pas chercher dans les fichiers


Fixed.


Ouai, m'enfin ca devient frustrant. J'aurait caremment préféré savoir tout de suite finalement.

----------


## troufiniou

> Fixed.
> 
> 
> Ouai, m'enfin ca devient frustrant. J'aurait caremment préféré savoir tout de suite finalement.


VALVe aime faire chié les gens  :;):

----------


## Ördek

> Fixed.
> 
> 
> Ouai, m'enfin ca devient frustrant. J'auraiS caremment préféré savoir tout de suite finalement.


Fixed!  :;):

----------


## Tonight

@Chipatama : Clavier QWERTZ pour les suisses par QWERTY

----------


## Conan3D

> VALVe aime faire chié les gens


*chier
Sinon, pas mal le combine overwiki

----------


## potexto

> Fixed *!*


Fixed !









===> []

----------


## Guest54108

Bah non justement je cherche les images BBS original car sinon l'extraction n'a aucin sens, apres je me demande si les BBS actuels sont correct ou corrompue à certains endroit? parce que si c'est corrompue, on passe peut etre à coté d'infos.

OK je vais essayer avec celles deja presente sur CPC.

----------


## Ördek

> @Chipatama : Clavier QWERTZ pour les suisses par QWERTY


 ::O:  Sont chelous ces suissues! (mes excuses à tout suisse lisant ceci... ou pas!  ::P: )

----------


## potexto

De toute facon, on a pas les lettres sur le clavier sur l'image ...

----------


## Ördek

> Fixed !


Ah, oui, en effet, je l'oublie souvent cet espace devant un double signe  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Tonight

Et ils aiment pas trop les français.

Désolé pour le HS.

Chipatama aussi xD

----------


## Chipatama

> Et ils aiment pas trop les français.


Et pour certains, la racaille d'Annemasse.  :tired:

----------


## troufiniou

> De toute facon, on a pas les lettres sur le clavier sur l'image ...


Ils sont trop forts chez AS en plus c'est que du Shell sur les écrans  ::o: .

----------


## Conan3D

Au fait, je me demande si ça ça va pas ressortir :
http://half-life.wikia.com/wiki/File:Portalgun_beta.jpg
(ASHPD Beta)
Si Gordon va à Aperture Science, je pense qu'il en aura un comme ça  :Cigare:

----------


## AlphaLyrae

Portal 2 ! portal 2 ! Je veux un PoRtaL Deux !

----------


## Ormindo

Je veux pas faire le chieur, mais c'est Portal là. Pas les hostilités Haute-Savoie/Suisse.

----------


## Tonight

Ormindo +1000

----------


## troufiniou

> Au fait, je me demande si ça ça va pas ressortir :
> http://half-life.wikia.com/wiki/File:Portalgun_beta.jpg
> (ASHPD Beta)
> Si Gordon va à Aperture Science, je pense qu'il en aura un comme ça


Gordon est Has been  ::o:

----------


## Ördek

rooo, c'est bon, ça a duré à peine deux trois posts le truc suissofrançais!
Mais pour en revenir au topic, si vous êtes anglophone et que vous avez besoin de vous rafraîchir la mémoire, voilà un site qui apparemment met ses infos à jour régulièrement : http://www.facepunch.com/showthread.php?t=903557

----------


## Laink

Ça tourne au n'importe quoi ce topic... ARG, ça vous dit rien ?

edit : merde, du coup ça fait un sacré froid :D

----------


## FragDamon

> Ça tourne au n'importe quoi ce topic... ARG, ça vous dit rien ?


ARG j'ai mal ?



 ::ninja::

----------


## troufiniou

> Ça tourne au n'importe quoi ce topic... ARG, ça vous dit rien ?


ARG Putain mais si c'est le truc qu'on parle de puis le début de nos recherches  ::o:  merci de ton aide  ::|: . Par contre ARG c'est quoi déjà  ::O:  ?

----------


## Alab

Idée en l'air comme ça j'ai rien vérifié, les images ASCII yen aurait pas qui serait du type des ces images qui renvoient à des sites (je ne me souviens plus du nom), vous savez ce genre là :

Sinon pour l'image où l'on voit d'un train, perso moi ça me fait penser à celui de black mesa, un retour aux sources peut être et glados en parle justement alors que portal ça se passe après half life 1 non ?

----------


## Irontroll

Hard gay Ufoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## Alab

> Hard gay Ufoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Hein ? Sinon l'image que j'ai donnais je connais pas son lien car je l'ai touvé par hasard et j'ai eu un déclic, donc si le lien auquel envoie l'image n'a rien avoir avec les jeux vidéos ou autre c'est normal. ^^

----------


## Emualynk

Et si... le sujet 234 n'était autre que Gordon Freeman ?

----------


## troufiniou

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bda...9c803e8d8a.jpg
> 
> Et si... le sujet 234 n'était autre que Gordon Freeman ?


Non car il est mis en pause par G-Man

----------


## Conan3D

Impossible

Merde devancé  ::ninja::

----------


## Chipatama

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bda...9c803e8d8a.jpg
> 
> Et si... le sujet 234 n'était autre que Gordon Freeman ?


 :tired: 
Remplacé par Chell par le G-man pour qu'il fasse son boulot ?
Et ca serait pour ca qu'on sait pas ou il était pendant tout ce temps, jusqu'au 2 ?  :tired:

----------


## Alab

> Non car il est mis en pause par G-Man


Bah non, le g-man peut très bien le tester afin de montrer l'étendu des possibilités de Freeman à des acheteurs potentiels !

Purée le retour du g-man !!!  :Bave:

----------


## Ördek

> Non car il est mis en pause par G-Man


Ouais mais qui sait ce qu'il lui est arrivé pendant ce temps? et après on lui effacé la mémoire?  ::o:  ptain on tient un truc les mecs! (ou pas, mais ce serait bien!)

----------


## troufiniou

> Ouais mais qui sait ce qu'il lui est arrivé pendant ce temps? et après on lui effacé la mémoire?  ptain on tient un truc les mecs! (ou pas, mais ce serait bien!)


Il pourrait être mis en tant que sujet de Test mais sa devait être avant GladOS car il aurait ptet pas survécu ou un truc du genre.

---------- Post ajouté à 21h19 ----------

Ou être à la fête  ::ninja::

----------


## Alab

> Il pourrait être mis en tant que sujet de Test mais sa devait être avant GladOS car il aurait ptet pas survécu ou un truc du genre.


De toute façon faut être logique si ya des papiers et des ordinateurs allumés si qu'il y avait des gens pas longtemps avant la rébellion de GladOS, après elle s'est emballée et a foutu tout plein de gens dans les chambres avec un portal gun sans pour autant changer les numéro de sujet de test car son seul intérêt est de prendre plaisir à les voir souffrir et pas de prendre des notes donc le numéro du caisson peut toujours être celui du dernier occupant ---> Gordon Freeman.

----------


## Irontroll

Sinon je peux pas faire de screens, mais quand vous sortez de la zone de test (au moment du brasier), quand vous continuez vous arrivez à un endroit avec des hélices à droite et à gauche. Ben dans la salle d'après, à droite, y'a un bureau où les scientifiques observent les cobayes, ben sur un des murs d'un des deux postes avancés, y'a un dessin bizarre.

Une sorte de chouette, vers l'écran...

----------


## troufiniou

Ouais pas con. Par contre si Gordon à été mis en tant que TEST, sa voudrait dire que G-Man connait GladOS  ::o:

----------


## Alab

> y'a un dessin bizarre.


Genre ça ou pas du tout ?

----------


## troufiniou

> Sinon je peux pas faire de screens, mais quand vous sortez de la zone de test (au moment du brasier), quand vous continuez vous arrivez à un endroit avec des hélices à droite et à gauche. Ben dans la salle d'après, à droite, y'a un bureau où les scientifiques observent les cobayes, ben sur un des murs d'un des deux postes avancés, y'a un dessin bizarre.
> 
> Une sorte de chouette, vers l'écran...


Envoie  ::O:

----------


## Chipatama

> Sinon je peux pas faire de screens, mais quand vous sortez de la zone de test (au moment du brasier), quand vous continuez vous arrivez à un endroit avec des hélices à droite et à gauche. Ben dans la salle d'après, à droite, y'a un bureau où les scientifiques observent les cobayes, ben sur un des murs d'un des deux postes avancés, y'a un dessin bizarre.
> 
> Une sorte de chouette, vers l'écran...


Yep, je voulais filmer et ca et y Uploader sur youtube.
On voit le dessin ET un texte en dessous.
Y'a le dessin d'une méduse, avec des vagues (ce qu'on peut prendre pour des ailes de chouette)
Le texte dit "Nice little jellyfish" (Jolie petite méduse)

---------- Post ajouté à 21h23 ----------




> Genre ça ou pas du tout ?


C'est pas ca.

Edit : bon, j'y upload sur youtube  ::P:

----------


## Emualynk

> Ouais pas con. Par contre si Gordon à été mis en tant que TEST, sa voudrait dire que G-Man connait GladOS


Sinon, autre théorie, le sujet 234 est le G-Man.
Je m'explique : Il sait se déplacer dans les dimensions, pour faire cela, il faut qu'il sache penser avec les portails.
D'où l'entrainement via ces locaux.

----------


## Irontroll

Chipatama c'est bien ça, mais ça date d'avant la MAJ en tout cas.

----------


## troufiniou

> Sinon, autre théorie, le sujet 234 est le G-Man.
> Je m'explique : Il sait se déplacer dans les dimensions, pour faire cela, il faut qu'il sache penser avec les portails.
> D'où l'entrainement via ces locaux.


Sa voudrait dire que G-man aurait créer l'arme à PORTAIL. C'est évident. G-Man est cool en fait  :B):

----------


## Alab

> Sa voudrait dire que G-man aurait créer l'arme à PORTAIL. C'est évident. G-Man est cool en fait


C'est un homme d'affaire pas un scientifique hein !

----------


## troufiniou

> C'est un homme d'affaire pas un scientifique hein !


Qui sait ?
Il découvre un Cristal permettant d'ouvrir les Portail.

----------


## Irontroll

Le G-man est la seconde personnalité de Gordon Freeman. D'ailleurs Gordon Freeman = G.Freeman = G.man

----------


## troufiniou

> Le G-man est la seconde personnalité de Gordon Freeman. D'ailleurs Gordon Freeman = G.Freeman = G.man


C'est peut être Guillaume Manoulithou  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Conan3D

On est pas censés de discuter autour de l'update de portal?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Irontroll

On peut s'éloigner pendant les heures creuses rofl

----------


## konoro

> On est pas censés de discuter autour de l'update de portal?


Effectivement car la cela sens surtout le neurone qui s'echauffe trop.

----------


## Conan3D

Je veux lancer portal et...



> Ce jeu n'est pas disponible actuellement.
> Réessayer plus tard.


 :WTF:

----------


## Alab

> On est pas censés de discuter autour de l'update de portal?


Sinon par rapport à tes idées sur A Shépard il se peut qu'on le revoit.

----------


## Darkath

Dans cette image on dirait le spectrogramme des sons dino posté par Meka hier soir (le truc qu'on prenait pour la citadelle)

----------


## Chipatama

> Chipatama c'est bien ça, mais ça date d'avant la MAJ en tout cas.


Exact. Mais _who knowz_ ! C'était peut être un signe précurseur ...  :tired:

----------


## Conan3D

Quelqu'un a l'email de Gabe?

----------


## Siphrodias

Ou alors G-Man = GladOS Man

Mouahahahahahahahaha

----------


## troufiniou

@Darkath on dirait les trucs comment dans Fallout...Sa en fait:


Peut être que Aperture Science à une chaîne de Téle  ::o:

----------


## Irontroll

N'empêche ça peut au moins dire une chose ce dessin sur les murs du labo, c'est que quelqu'un est venu après la décadence d'AS, surement celui qui nous met des signes tout le long du trajet (cake is a lie, she is watching you...), mais pourquoi dessiner une telle chose ? Et surtout ici...

----------


## troufiniou

> N'empêche ça peut au moins dire une chose ce dessin sur les murs du labo, c'est que quelqu'un est venu après la décadence d'AS, surement celui qui nous met des signes tout le long du trajet (cake is a lie, she is watching you...), mais pourquoi dessiner une telle chose ? Et surtout ici...


Peut être Gordon  ::o:  ou encore G-Man qui veut aider Chell à s'échapper pour la récupérer.

----------


## Irontroll

Je pense pas que ce soit le G.man, il aurait pu sauver Chell de manière bien plus simple avec ses pouvoirs, surtout que dessiner un hiboux à tentacules n'aide pas vraiment.

Et le survivant a l'air tourmenté par sa fuite quand il marque des phrases sur les murs, ça colle pas avec le Gman

----------


## Nepenthès

@Darkath : On dirait bien oui ! Mais si c'est le cas, pourquoi auraient-ils mis ce spectrogramme dans un cercle?

----------


## Akajouman

Portal ne se lance plus§!!!!  ::o:

----------


## troufiniou

Un fou ? C'est peut être le père Grégory ?



 ::O:  Il cache bien son jeu le salaud

----------


## Pontifex

> Quelqu'un a l'email de Gabe?


gabenATvalvesoftwareDOTcom il me semble

Sinon, y a un site génial c'est aperturescience.com et puis... Nan, en fait juste pour dire que de gens ont mis en ligne l'actionscript du site pour ce que ça peut amuser. Même si le site est mort, je me suis dit qu'il y a doit y avoir des fétichistes du code à CPC.

----------


## The Real Dav

> Eh mais je pense à un truc! On a toujours pas élucidé le mystère de la fréquence radio trop basse pour exister!


La fréquence qui n'est pas utilisée par les radios commerciales mais par les radios amateurs US était l'indice pour découvrir les images cachées en SSTV derrière les dinosaur.wav





> Bon j'ai fini Portal et je ne vois pas la nouvelle fin!
> 
> C'est la même!
> 
> A moins que ça soit les textes qui changent... Mais glAdos nous apprends rien de nouveau...


Bizarre, t'avais les radios dans les niveaux ? T'en a déplacé une jusqu'à ce qu'elle capte un signal (led verte) ?

Quelqu'un a-t-il essayé de TOUTES les détruire après réception des signaux ?

----------


## troufiniou

Pour ma part Portal tourne nickel.

----------


## Chipatama

Haha, c'est marrant, mais il nous font le même trucs qu'avec les updates de tf2.
Imo, on à une grosse update qui inc d'ici une petite semaine ... :D

----------


## Akajouman

> La fréquence qui n'est pas utilisée par les radios commerciales mais par les radios amateurs US était l'indice pour découvrir les images cachées en SSTV derrière les dinosaur.wav
> 
> 
> 
> Bizarre, t'avais les radios dans les niveaux ? T'en a déplacé une jusqu'à ce qu'elle capte un signal (led verte) ?
> 
> Quelqu'un a-t-il essayé de TOUTES les détruire après réception des signaux ?


J'ai les radios, mais pas le robot qui traine Shell!  ::O: 
Et mon jeu ne se lance plus!  ::O: 






 :tired:

----------


## Alab

> N'empêche ça peut au moins dire une chose ce dessin sur les murs du labo, c'est que quelqu'un est venu après la décadence d'AS, surement celui qui nous met des signes tout le long du trajet (cake is a lie, she is watching you...), mais pourquoi dessiner une telle chose ? Et surtout ici...


Shepard est récupéré après black mesa tout comme Gordon Freeman par le g-man, Shepard va être amélioré et deviendra un espèce de cyborg qu'on entrainera à fond à apperture science, sauf qu'il en aura marre et son caractère rebelle revient en lui et il décide de vouloir s'échapper, hop peinture, infos aux murs, etc c'est lui. Un jour il trouve une sortie, il s'enfuit  et là GladOS ne supporte pas qu'un humain ait pu s'échapper de ce programme de recherche si parfait, GladOS devient fou et tue tout le monde, elle tape dans les sujets/clones/androïdes pour faire des tests afin de vérifier qu'il est impossible de réussir le programme de test, eh bah non, apperture science explose et celui qui nous sauve dans la deuxième fin c'est Shepard et ils vont au Boréalis (car Shepard aura découvert son existence en faisant des recherches, il veut savoir la vérité et s'y rendre) et là bah il retrouvera Freeman mais aussi d'autres robots crées par Apperture Science là bas (Robotsexual, supercombine, etc...).


Non ?  ::P:

----------


## Irontroll

Idem, j'arrive à lancé le jeu...

----------


## troufiniou

> histoire de ouf


Moi je dit...Respect  :B):

----------


## Akajouman

> Idem, j'arrive à lancé le jeu...


Je crois que valvE bloque Portal aux gens qui possèdent une intelligence supérieure et qui seraient capables de résoudre l'énigme.  :tired: 

Mon jeu ne se lance toujours pas.  ::ninja:: 

Je sens qu'un soldat du cartel va venir me chercher et m'arracher de mon PC.  ::o:

----------


## Nonok

> Shepard est récupéré après black mesa tout comme Gordon Freeman par le g-man, Shepard va être amélioré et deviendra un espèce de cyborg qu'on entrainera à fond à apperture science, sauf qu'il en aura marre et son caractère rebelle revient en lui et il décide de vouloir s'échapper, hop peinture, infos aux murs, etc c'est lui. Un jour il trouve une sortie, il s'enfuit et là GladOS ne supporte pas qu'un humain ait pu s'échapper de ce programme de recherche si parfait, GladOS devient fou et tue tout le monde, elle tape dans les sujets/clones/androïdes pour faire des tests afin de vérifier qu'il est impossible de réussir le programme de test, eh bah non, apperture science explose et celui qui nous sauve dans la deuxième fin c'est Shepard et ils vont au Boréalis (car Shepard aura découvert son existence en faisant des recherches, il veut savoir la vérité et s'y rendre) et là bah il retrouvera Freeman mais aussi d'autres robots crées par Apperture Science là bas (Robotsexual, supercombine, etc...).
> 
> 
> Non ?


 
En fait Gordon Freeman va activer GlaDOS dans le Borealis qui va lui faire subir quelques entrainements sportifs. Une fois terminé, il va rencontrer un cyborg à forme humaine qui contient l'esprit de GlaDOS. Là, elle va lui dire qu'elle peut le faire voyager dans le temps mais qu'il a une mission. Il doit pourrir les combines...  20 ans plus tard, il va devenir le Gman et GlaDOS va lui dire qu'il ne doit pas changer le continum espace-temps et qu'il va devoir retourner à Black Mesa dans le passé et se faire combattre les combines pour libérer l'univers. 

Oh mais, c'est impossible voyons.

----------


## Pontifex

Puisqu'on en est aux théories: pouet pouet cacahouète Donc GLAdOS serait une femme suspendue la tête en bas, cadenassée et masquée. Et elle demanderait qu'on la tue pour en finir avec cette vdm.
De là pourquoi ne pas supposer que Chell est un clone de GLAdOS. Du genre, la femme-GLAdOS est en faite une gamine d'un des employés d'AS amené au labo à l'occasion du "bring your own daughter day". On l'aurait alors retenue et fait grandir sous forme d'ordinateur. Un jour, elle pète un câble et inonde le labo de neuro-toxines et tue presque tout les scientifiques, ceux qui restent lui imposent alors la sphère de modération. Puis, elle finit par se trouver seule et pour se faire de la compagnie, décide de se cloner une petite sœur, Chell.

----------


## Ördek

> En fait Gordon Freeman va activer GlaDOS dans le Borealis qui va lui faire subir quelques entrainements sportifs. Une fois terminé, il va rencontrer un cyborg à forme humaine qui contient l'esprit de GlaDOS. Là, elle va lui dire qu'elle peut le faire voyager dans le temps mais qu'il a une mission. Il doit pourrir les combines...  20 ans plus tard, il va devenir le Gman et GlaDOS va lui dire qu'il ne doit pas changer le continum espace-temps et qu'il va devoir retourner à Black Mesa dans le passé et se faire combattre les combines pour libérer l'univers. 
> 
> Oh mais, c'est impossible voyons.


 :tired:  ::O:  :^_^:

----------


## Laink

... ouais.

Et sinon, une théorie un peu plus intéressante de ce côté là : http://forums.steampowered.com/forum....php?t=1174901 (pour les anglophones)

----------


## Ördek

> ... ouais.
> 
> Et sinon, une théorie un peu plus intéressante de ce côté là : http://forums.steampowered.com/forum....php?t=1174901 (pour les anglophones)


tiens, pas idiot du tout ça! c'est même vachement bien trouvé, mais dans ce cas comment expliquer le cercle autour de l'image?

----------


## Laink

Et je viens d'y penser, ça ressemble vachement à ce qu'on voit sur cette image : http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/9854/...zlespectro.jpg

Oh oh  ::):

----------


## Tonight

Hum le gars a surement mis le doigt dessus avec la blue box et il a fait une superbe recherche même si il s'est trompé.

----------


## Conan3D

Pour les dessins de meduses :
Je vous rappelle que GladOS a pété un boulon le jour "Amenez Votre Fille Au Travail"  :;): 
Et que Chell est la fille de Cave Johnson, elle a très bien pu rester en caisson 20 ans  :;):

----------


## troufiniou

> Et je viens d'y penser, ça ressemble vachement à ce qu'on voit sur cette image : http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/9854/...zlespectro.jpg
> 
> Oh oh


WTF c'est quoi  ::o: 

---------- Post ajouté à 22h06 ----------




> Pour les dessins de meduses :
> Je vous rappelle que GladOS a pété un boulon le jour "Amenez Votre Fille Au Travail" 
> Et que Chell est la fille de Cave Johnson, elle a très bien pu rester en caisson 20 ans


Et ? Elle peut avoir péter les plombs le jour ou Chell à 28 ans (Approximativement)

----------


## Ördek

> Pour les dessins de meduses :
> Je vous rappelle que GladOS a pété un boulon le jour "Amenez Votre Fille Au Travail" 
> Et que Chell est la fille de Cave Johnson, elle a très bien pu rester en caisson 20 ans


GlaDOS a même été activée ce jour là, et je sais que c'est idiot, mais et si le #234 était le nombre de mois passés dans le caisson ? ça ferait 19,5 ans... Enfin bon, très peu probable  ::rolleyes::

----------


## DarkRangers

Bon, j'ai tenté de "refaire" un des dernier ASCII mais ça n'a pas l'air de donner grand chose, je le poste tout de même au cas ou.

Le ASCII:
http://portalwiki.net/images/c/c3/Portal_bbs04.png

Version modifié:
http://v3dproject.free.fr/perso/portal1.jpg

----------


## FragDamon

Ouuuuuh ca devient compliqué là...je pense qu'on s'égare, mais en même temps vu les indices c'est pas facile de pas partir trop loin  :tired:

----------


## troufiniou

> Bon, j'ai tenté de "refaire" un des dernier ASCII mais ça n'a pas l'air de donner grand chose, je le poste tout de même au cas ou.
> 
> Le ASCII:
> http://portalwiki.net/images/c/c3/Portal_bbs04.png
> 
> Version modifié:
> http://v3dproject.free.fr/perso/portal1.jpg


Bien  ::):  tu pense à quoi ?

----------


## Ördek

> Ouuuuuh ca devient compliqué là...je pense qu'on s'égare, mais en même temps vu les indices c'est pas facile de pas partir trop loin


surtout quand on a des prédispositions  ::wacko::

----------


## Guest54108

Honnetement apres lecture du topic, c'est pas con, l'histoire des autocom etc.
Blue Box a du sens, par contre ça signifirais plus une histoire genre HL BLueshift 2 etc, comme le coffret complet de l'époque vous savez le bleu qui ete justement sortie apres le coffret Orange de HL1.

Bref GG à cette personne en tout cas

----------


## YaKi

> Bon, j'ai tenté de "refaire" un des dernier ASCII mais ça n'a pas l'air de donner grand chose, je le poste tout de même au cas ou.
> 
> Le ASCII:
> http://portalwiki.net/images/c/c3/Portal_bbs04.png
> 
> Version modifié:
> http://v3dproject.free.fr/perso/portal1.jpg


ça ressemble vaguement au tunnel que l'on traverse dans l'épisode 2 avec les cocons zarbi fluo là  :tired:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Bien  tu pense à quoi ?


On avait vu quelques pages avant ce que c'était. C'était un morceau d'une scène de la fin de hl²ep² il me semble.

----------


## Darkath

> Et je viens d'y penser, ça ressemble vachement à ce qu'on voit sur cette image : http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/9854/...zlespectro.jpg
> 
> Oh oh


 :tired: 




> Dans cette image on dirait le spectrogramme des sons dino posté par Meka hier soir (le truc qu'on prenait pour la citadelle)

----------


## DarkRangers

> Bien  tu pense à quoi ?


A rien malheureusement, c'est pour ça que j'ai arrêté là et je n'ai pas l'impression que cette image soit si importante, elle ressemble plus à un simple paysage.




> ça ressemble vaguement au tunnel que l'on traverse dans l'épisode 2 avec les cocons zarbi fluo là


Possible, je n'ai pas joué aux épisodes d'Half-life 2.

----------


## troufiniou

Au fait on regarde Portal etc... Mais on a pas regarder le GCF de Episode 2 si sa se trouve il à été mis à jour mais sans en étant annoncer.

----------


## Ebudgan

> ça ressemble vaguement au tunnel que l'on traverse dans l'épisode 2 avec les cocons zarbi fluo là


Salut ! je suis un peu nouveau içi !  ::):  

Pour moi ca ressemble plus à une radio au niveau du tronc cérébral ... C'est peut être parce que je suis un peu axé la dessus cette année mais moi je reconnais bien le tronc cérébral et en bas à gauche le cervelet ... 
Mais bon les deux structures osseuses à droite je vois pas trop ce que c'est ...  ::rolleyes:: 

Un rapport ou pas ?  ::):

----------


## Ördek

> Salut ! je suis un peu nouveau içi !  
> 
> Pour moi ca ressemble plus à une radio au niveau du tronc cérébral ... C'est peut être parce que je suis un peu axé la dessus cette année mais moi je reconnais bien le tronc cérébral et en bas à gauche le cervelet ... 
> Mais bon les deux structures osseuses à droite je vois pas trop ce que c'est ... 
> 
> Un rapport ou pas ?


ben dans un sens, oui, ça pourrait être une radio de Chell, mais l'idée de l'échangeur téléphonique nous mène plus loin, donc je pencherais plus pour cette dernière... :;):

----------


## Laink

> 


Ouaip, désolé, j'ai vu que tu avais fait ce lien après.
M'enfin, le topic steam apporte peut-être un lien entre ces deux choses et le topic que j'ai donné.

----------


## troufiniou

> Salut ! je suis un peu nouveau içi !  
> 
> Pour moi ca ressemble plus à une radio au niveau du tronc cérébral ... C'est peut être parce que je suis un peu axé la dessus cette année mais moi je reconnais bien le tronc cérébral et en bas à gauche le cervelet ... 
> Mais bon les deux structures osseuses à droite je vois pas trop ce que c'est ... 
> 
> Un rapport ou pas ?


Sérieusement oui sa pourrait donner une sorte de théorie au sujet la perte de mémoire de Chell...Oui elle sait rien sinon elle aurait parler  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ebudgan

> ça ressemble vaguement au tunnel que l'on traverse dans l'épisode 2 avec les cocons zarbi fluo là





> ben dans un sens, oui, ça pourrait être une radio de Chell, mais l'idée de l'échangeur téléphonique nous mène plus loin, donc je pencherais plus pour cette dernière...


Ouais c'est vrai que le mec qu'a découvert ça à bien géré ...
Mais regardez y a quelques ressemblances avec cette vue standard :
(retournez gauche droite)



 :;):

----------


## Ördek

> It seems odd that we haven't gotten a major clue that involves cake.


Il est pas idiot ce mec, le truc concerne portal et pourtant pas de truc particulier en rapport avec le cake...  :tired:

----------


## Chipatama

La vidéo du 'nice little jellyfish'
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utaIOzMc3_w

Mais c'était la avant la MAJ.

----------


## troufiniou

Respect mon pote ta trouvé un truc qui est peut être hyper important...OU pas. Au fait ? Comment on fait pour se connecter à ce PUTAIN de terminal.

----------


## Alab

Chouettos le raisonnement du blue box, mais bon ya déjà eu une bluebox de sortie, et c'était des jeux mac, hum coïncidence ?  :tired:

----------


## Laink

Darkath : est-ce que tu sais d'où vient l'image http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/9854/...zlespectro.jpg et comment elle a été obtenue ? :/

----------


## troufiniou

> Darkath : est-ce que tu sais d'où vient l'image http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/9854/...zlespectro.jpg et comment elle a été obtenue ? :/


Penchez vous vers la droite et vous verrez:










Rien  ::o:  je reviens donc sur la question de Laink Comment la tu obtenu ?

----------


## Conan3D

Y'en a un aut' de dessin de jellyfish, un peu plus loin, toujours dans des bureaux.
Sinon, pour mon histoire de "Amenez votre fille au travail", je voulais dire qu'en gros, c'est surement un enfant qui a fait ce dessin D:

----------


## Guest54108

Ouep, c'est aussi ce que je me suis dit.

Par contre quid de HL? on a des images reelement relative à HL ou non?
Parce que si on a pas de cake et pas vraiment grand chose relatif a HL alors dans ce cas ça vas bien dans le sens de la blue box.

----------


## Conan3D

> Darkath : est-ce que tu sais d'où vient l'image http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/9854/...zlespectro.jpg et comment elle a été obtenue ? :/


Vous allez rire, mais je vois l'arrière d'une XBOX360 en biais :/

----------


## troufiniou

> Y'en a un aut' de dessin de jellyfish, un peu plus loin, toujours dans des bureaux.
> Sinon, pour mon histoire de "Amenez votre fille au travail", je voulais dire qu'en gros, c'est surement un enfant qui a fait ce dessin D:


Le truc que je comprend pas c'est que si elle à tuer tout le monde ce jour la pourquoi il n'y a pas de corps ? Quelqu'un est passer derrière pour nettoyer c'est pas possible c'est trop propre  ::O: .

----------


## Ördek

> Vous allez rire, mais je vois l'arrière d'une XBOX360 en biais :/


 ::O:  t'aurais pas de légers problèmes?  ::huh:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 22h31 ----------




> Le truc que je comprend pas c'est que si elle à tuer tout le monde ce jour la pourquoi il n'y a pas de corps ? Quelqu'un est passer derrière pour nettoyer c'est pas possible c'est trop propre .


Et le robot qui te tire à la fin? Il a ptet nettoyé?

----------


## troufiniou

On tient un truc la.

---------- Post ajouté à 22h33 ----------

Ah moins que c'est un membre de l'équipe nettoyage :Mort de rire derrière le PC:


 ::ninja::  Qui c'est ? C'est peut être sa  ::o:

----------


## Conan3D

> On tient un truc la.


Non.

----------


## troufiniou

> Non.


Eh pourquoi ?  ::'(:

----------


## Ördek

> Non.


jvois pas trop en quoi ça contredit la théorie des meurtres par GlaDOS et du nettoyage par le nouveau robot?

----------


## troufiniou

J'ai trouver GladOS  :;): 


La salope elle fait du Manga Cochon...Elle cache bien son jeux

----------


## Ördek

Dites, sur le forum steam ils ont eu une idée : les équations qui sont sur diverses images sorties des SSTV, si on regarde bien, elles sont reliées... faudrait essayer de trouver un sens... Voilà les images

----------


## troufiniou

Maxwell...Lost...Magnétisme nan ?

---------- Post ajouté à 22h43 ----------

*   la densité volumique de charge électrique au point   à l'instant t.
    *  le vecteur densité de courant.
    *  le vecteur champ électrique.
    *  le pseudo-vecteur induction magnétique.

Et hoo regarde:



On voir clairement que c'est sa. Magnétisme,Électricité, je suis en 3éme ptain j'en suis pas encore la mais c'est peut être sur la vie de GladOS. je veux dire la façon dont elle est alimenté.

----------


## The Real Dav

> Darkath : est-ce que tu sais d'où vient l'image http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/9854/...zlespectro.jpg et comment elle a été obtenue ? :/


C'est un mec de CPC (Melka) qui a passé un fichier fizzle au spectrographe avant d'en faire une symétrie axiale.

cf: http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...1173390&page=4

A priori, fausse piste.

----------


## Guest54108

Y'a qu'a moi que ça saute au yeux ou bien les chiffres sur ces images sont super redondants?

le 8 le C le 5 le 6 etc.

Oo etrange, pareil pour le telephone, les touches, l'autocom du type de steam et le truc a coté du crane.

Tous cela et les equation de Maxwell ça doit deja donner un bon truc, le tout lier au BBS et aux images ASCII.

----------


## troufiniou

Mais j'y pense si le robot en question (qui est en fait une boîte de Beans) nous emmène c'est pour faire de la Pub pour Heinz...  ::wub::

----------


## Ördek

> Maxwell...Lost...Magnétisme nan ?
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 22h43 ----------
> 
> * http://upload.wikimedia.org/math/2/2...9f766abada.png  la densité volumique de charge électrique au point http://upload.wikimedia.org/math/f/d...12378c02be.png  à l'instant t.
>     * http://upload.wikimedia.org/math/7/3...52e548af77.png le vecteur densité de courant.
>     * http://upload.wikimedia.org/math/9/d...df7db3c30e.png le vecteur champ électrique.
>     * http://upload.wikimedia.org/math/f/1...8927c90929.png le pseudo-vecteur induction magnétique.
> 
> ...


Ouais mais non, ça correspond pas exactement, d'ailleurs j'avais lu sur les fofos steam qu'en fait ces équations sont fausses, mais jme disais qu'elles cachent peut-être un truc si on arrive à les résoudre?

----------


## troufiniou

> Ouais mais non, ça correspond pas exactement, d'ailleurs j'avais lu sur les fofos steam qu'en fait ces équations sont fausses, mais jme disais qu'elles cachent peut-être un truc si on arrive à les résoudre?


Bah moi je sais...Le droit d'attendre la 11 mars  ::rolleyes::

----------


## The Real Dav

> je suis en 3éme


Tout s'explique  :tired:

----------


## troufiniou

> Tout s'explique


3éme et complétement accro à Portal...Et à Aperture Science.

----------


## Chipatama

> blabla tronc cérébrale


Je valide l'idée d'un morceau de Chell.
J'ai re-( ::ninja:: )écouté tout ce que dit GLaDOS dans portal, et il se trouve qu'elle dit, lorsqu'on se bat contre elle à la fin (en anglais) :
"I have your brainscan, and it's permanently backed-up in case something terrible happen to you ... wich is just about to"
> Elle dit en gros qu'elle à un backup d'une radio du cerveau de Chell, au cas ou quelques chose arrive à Chell.

----------


## troufiniou

> Je valide l'idée d'un morceau de Chell.
> J'ai re-()écouté tout ce que dit GLaDOS dans portal, et il se trouve qu'elle dit, lorsqu'on se bat contre elle à la fin (en anglais) :
> "I have your brainscan, and it's permanently backed-up in case something terrible happen to you ... wich is just about to"
> > Elle dit en gros qu'elle à un backup d'une radio du cerveau de Chell, au cas ou quelques chose arrive à Chell.


On va refaire le jeux avec Chell mais avec un autre Cerveau  :tired: . Putain tous sa pour rien. Ouais mais elle est morte ah bah nan chuis con elle est toujours là (Still Alive)

----------


## Ördek

> je suis en 3éme


 ::o:  J'avais pas vu ! En effet ça explique beaucoup de choses... :tired:  Genre les fautes grammatico-orthographiques ou l'image de GlaDOS à la sauce manga...

----------


## troufiniou

> J'avais pas vu ! En effet ça explique beaucoup de choses... Genre les fautes grammatico-orthographiques ou l'image de GlaDOS à la sauce manga...


J'aime pas le Manga  :Gerbe:  faute ? trop crever après une dur journée de travail et d'après chercher des réponses pour Portal 2

----------


## Ördek

> J'aime pas le Manga  faute ? trop crever après une dur journée de travail et d'après chercher des réponses pour Portal 2


 fautes dans cette phrase!  :;):  Mais c'est pas grave, revenons-en au sujet!

----------


## Conan3D

> Eh pourquoi ?


Je parle de la piste des Jellowfish

----------


## Chipatama

(vou en navet pas marre ?)
C'est à quelle heure d'habitude les MAJ du BBS ? Vers 23h, non ?

----------


## Emualynk

> Dites, sur le forum steam ils ont eu une idée : les équations qui sont sur diverses images sorties des SSTV, si on regarde bien, elles sont reliées... faudrait essayer de trouver un sens... Voilà les images


C'est des équations de flux, de potentiels et autres joyeusetés de l'électromagnétisme.

----------


## troufiniou

Comment on fait pour accéder à ce BBS ?  ::huh:: 



Trouver par l'un des gars du fofo de Steam

----------


## Pontifex

Les disques durs utilisent l'électro-magnétisme non ? Donc ça pourrait coller avec le côté backup  des transmissions
Edit: le BBS est déjà surchargé, donc si c'est pour empêcher les autres d'y accéder... Sans compter que la connexion passe par une ligne téléphonique, donc si tu veux payer une facture pour des appels internationaux vers les US...

----------


## Conan3D

> Comment on fait pour accéder à ce BBS ? 
> 
> http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/9504/cowm.jpg
> 
> Trouver par l'un des gars du fofo de Steam


Déjà vu  ::ninja::

----------


## Ördek

@troufiniou : tu suis quel thread? y a pas de ça sur le mien...
Mais sinon, oui, déjà vu...

----------


## troufiniou

Au fait c'est à quel heure pour voir les BBS et tout en ligne ?

----------


## Pontifex

Ça date comme trouvaille (au moins 24h), donc ça a du se perdre dans les 5XX pages de ton topic

----------


## Ördek

http://www.dj-corny.de/kram/hlportal/fizzle_compare.gif

mmmh... Vous en pensez quoi?

----------


## Guest54108

Mouah ah ah je savais pas que valve était en manque de thunes pour mettre un bbs !!

Pour la vache, ça ressemble étrangement en effet, cette image m'a toujours intrigué, par contre je suis as sur que ce soit ça.

Edit:

lol apres rotation de la vache bah si en fait c'est ça, ya de taches noirs en haut qui correspondes exactement.

----------


## Conan3D

> http://www.dj-corny.de/kram/hlportal/fizzle_compare.gif
> 
> mmmh... Vous en pensez quoi?


EPILEPSY

















J'en était sûr qu'on allait avoir un truc du genre

----------


## troufiniou

> http://www.dj-corny.de/kram/hlportal/fizzle_compare.gif
> 
> mmmh... Vous en pensez quoi?


Bonne chose mais il se pourrait donc que Portal se passe pendant Half-Life 2 ?

----------


## Conan3D

Portal se passe un peu avant HL², pendant ou après la tempête de portails

----------


## Emualynk

> Dites, sur le forum steam ils ont eu une idée : les équations qui sont sur diverses images sorties des SSTV, si on regarde bien, elles sont reliées... faudrait essayer de trouver un sens... Voilà les images


Petit ajout, le "d" n'est pas une variable (c'est ce qu'il ressort de la manière dont les flèches sont placées) mais est là pour indiquer que le A est un élément différentiel.
A étant l'équivalent du potentiel électrique pour les champs magnétiques.

----------


## troufiniou

> Portal se passe un peu avant HL², pendant ou après la tempête de portails


peut être avant mais alors il faut croire que la Citadelle existe longtemps avant le réveille de Gordon ou peut être très peu, car G-Man peut mettre en pause Chell et peut réveiller Gordon juste aprés.

----------


## Ördek

> Petit ajout, le "d" n'est pas une variable (c'est ce qu'il ressort de la manière dont les flèches sont placées) mais est là pour indiquer que le A est un élément différentiel.
> A étant l'équivalent du potentiel électrique pour les champs magnétiques.


C'est toujours bon à savoir!  ::):  Par contre ça aide pas trop pour les théories au final  ::|:

----------


## Conan3D

On peut ravoir les liens du stream BBS et du topic sur Steam?

---------- Post ajouté à 23h16 ----------




> peut être avant mais alors il faut croire que la Citadelle existe longtemps avant le réveille de Gordon ou peut être très peu, car G-Man peut mettre en pause Chell et peut réveiller Gordon juste aprés.


Qu'est-ce que le GMan a à voir avec Chell et Portal?

----------


## Ördek

> On peut ravoir les liens du stream BBS et du topic sur Steam?


Voilà le topic
Et pour le live stream je crois que KL a mis un lien sur la page de la news

----------


## troufiniou

> Qu'est-ce que le GMan a à voir avec Chell et Portal?


Tout à l'heure on penser que G-Man aurait pu avoir un rapport avec Chel et GladOS.

EDIT: non il y a pas le lien.

----------


## Max_well

Pour la progress bar c'est là que ça se passe : http://servage.sforum.nl/portal/inde...e_Progress_Bar

Il l'annonce la fin du compte à rebours pour demain 17h (en extrapolant) pour l'instant.

Et le chan IRC l'annonce à 59/76

----------


## Tib0o

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/portal-bbs

C'est dans la news  :;):

----------


## troufiniou

Dur c'est vers quel heure les MàJ ?

----------


## MrBlaireau

Salut... Je suis tombé par hasard sur votre topic (enfin pas tout à fait) et je ne peu résister à ajouter mon grain de sel. Personne n'as pensé à un HL ep3 avec le gun de portal dans l'arsenal?

----------


## Ördek

> Dur c'est vers quel heure les MàJ ?


Ben j'avais cru comprendre que c'était vers 23h... D'ailleurs là les serveurs steam sont down, donc peut-être que c'est un gros truc qu'ils sont en train de faire? (ah! l'espoir!  ::):  )

---------- Post ajouté à 23h26 ----------




> Salut... Je suis tombé par hasard sur votre topic (enfin pas tout à fait) et je ne peu résister à ajouter mon grain de sel. Personne n'as pensé à un HL ep3 avec le gun de portal dans l'arsenal?


Si justement, mais après on a changé de sujet, je sais plus qui avait sorti l'idée

----------


## Emualynk

> Salut... Je suis tombé par hasard sur votre topic (enfin pas tout à fait) et je ne peu résister à ajouter mon grain de sel. Personne n'as pensé à un HL ep3 avec le gun de portal dans l'arsenal?


Si, si... ::rolleyes::

----------


## troufiniou

> Ben j'avais cru comprendre que c'était vers 23h... D'ailleurs là les serveurs steam sont down, donc peut-être que c'est un gros truc qu'ils sont en train de faire? (ah! l'espoir!  )


Ah putain de bordel de merde j'ai flippé ma raçe je me disais nan j'ai le PC qui plante bah en fait non...Steam sa fait chier sa bug  ::(:

----------


## Alab

> Salut... Je suis tombé par hasard sur votre topic (enfin pas tout à fait) et je ne peu résister à ajouter mon grain de sel. Personne n'as pensé à un HL ep3 avec le gun de portal dans l'arsenal?


Je me souviens que si on veut avec un bidouillage on peut avoir le portal gun dans hl².  :Bave:

----------


## MrBlaireau

Moi mon portal est en train de se mettre à jour... depuis 20mn (mais j'ai pas un débit super puissant).
Et désolé pour ma fausse bonne idée redite mais je me suis absenté quelques heures... IRL oblige ^^

----------


## skacky

> peut être avant mais alors il faut croire que la Citadelle existe longtemps avant le réveille de Gordon ou peut être très peu, car G-Man peut mettre en pause Chell et peut réveiller Gordon juste aprés.


Euh ouais, la Citadelle est à City 17 depuis l'arrivée du Combine et pendant la Guerre des Sept Heures, à en juger par cette ligne de dialogue qui n'a pas été inclue dans la version finale d'HL2 mais qui est quand même très pertinente :




> There was an  illusion of safety, for a time. And then the Citadels appeared. It  happened in a split second, all over the world. A chunk would disappear  from the center of a city, to be replaced an instant later by one of  these... headquarters for the Combine. Invasion Central.

----------


## Guest54108

Steam est pas out perso, donc je dirais que t'as peut etre un souci momentané ou un time out, un truc du genre.

----------


## Ördek

> Steam est pas out perso, donc je dirais que t'as peut etre un souci momentané ou un time out, un truc du genre.


Quand jdis les serveurs c'est plus du genre j'ai pas accès à l'onglet communauté ni à mes amis... Après pour les jeux, je sais pas ce qu'il en est, je suis dans l'impossibilité physique d'y jouer  ::|:

----------


## Sonic Snake

> Steam est pas out perso, donc je dirais que t'as peut etre un souci momentané ou un time out, un truc du genre.


Opération de maintenance de Steam.

http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...9#post13829719

 :ouaiouai:

----------


## troufiniou

C'est cette PUTAIN de bêta de MERDE  ::lol::  Merci VALVe  :;): 

EDIT: 30...60...Putain bah bravo

----------


## Nepenthès

Je pense que c'est un jeu de piste. Je suis donc retourné dans les derniers endroits ou nous avons trouvé quelque chose de concret:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/twoseve...7623315938604/

Question : Personne n'as trouvé suspect le nom du site? 'twosevenoneonenineeightthreesevenatenzerosix' ?
Sinon , que signifie t-il?

----------


## Max_well

> Je pense que c'est un jeu de piste. Je suis donc retourné dans les derniers endroits ou nous avons trouvé quelque chose de concret:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/twoseve...7623315938604/
> 
> Question : Personne n'as trouvé suspect le nom du site? 'twosevenoneonenineeightthreesevenatenzerosix' ?
> Sinon , que signifie t-il?


Hypothèse abandonné, le site à ce nom là depuis May 2008. Ca fait loin pour un ARG.

----------


## jujupatate

Oh putain c'était ça en fait GladOs a pris le contrôle de Steam....
Ma liste de jeux est vide et j'ai plus accès à rien  :WTF:   ::sad::   ::cry::

----------


## troufiniou

twosevenoneonenineeightthreesevenatenzerosix=27119  8371006

----------


## Ördek

> Je pense que c'est un jeu de piste. Je suis donc retourné dans les derniers endroits ou nous avons trouvé quelque chose de concret:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/twoseve...7623315938604/
> 
> Question : Personne n'as trouvé suspecte le nom du site? 'twosevenoneonenineeightthreesevenatenzerosix' ?
> Sinon , que signifie t-il?


Jme souviens qu'ils en parlaient sur le forum steam, mais j'ai oublié la conclusion qu'ils en avaient tirée...
En tout cas, leur suite de nombres donnerait ça : 27119837@N06 ou 27119837A1006

----------


## troufiniou

> Oh putain c'était ça en fait GladOs a pris le contrôle de Steam....
> Ma liste de jeux est vide et j'ai plus accès à rien


Bon et si on appeler VALVe pour leur dire que leur jeux à pris le contrôle de la réalité et qu'on va tous pouvoir se PORTALISER  ::wub::

----------


## Max_well

Progress bar à 60/76.

Tain c'est lent ce soir. Espérons que y'ait une mise à jour derrière la maintenance Steam.

----------


## Nepenthès

> Hypothèse abandonné, le site à ce nom là depuis May 2008. Ca fait loin pour un ARG.


D'accord ! Merci Max_well !
Ceci dit, que je sache, ce site ne nous a rien apporté excepté l'original des images...je pense qu'il y a quelque chose a y trouver qui nous permettra d'avancer a nouveau.

----------


## troufiniou

> Progress bar à 60/76.
> 
> Tain c'est lent ce soir. Espérons que y'ait une mise à jour derrière la maintenance Steam.


Cela dit sa voudrait dire qu'on pourra avoir la DLC Still Alive qui été Only 360. Salle de test détruit, la boule et tout.

----------


## Juniadkhan

Putain!! J'étais en train de me farcir les radios de la salle 18 quand tout à coup, la dernière ne se valide pas... Et je découvre qu'en fait Steam est déco!! Je rêve! Nom de...

----------


## FragDamon

> Cela dit sa voudrait dire qu'on pourra avoir la DLC Still Alive qui été Only 360. Salle de test détruit, la boule et tout.


Non mais ca c'est un mappack fait par ceux qui ont fais la version Flash, et ce pack est downloadable pour la version PC.

----------


## troufiniou

> Non mais ca c'est un mappack fait par ceux qui ont fais la version Flash, et ce pack est downloadable pour la version PC.


Je viens d'y penser à l'instant quel con -_-"

----------


## Guest54108

Une adresse IP si on bouge un peu les chiffres, mais c'est de la plage localhost:

http://127.198.173.6/

Bizarre tous de meme car le site est en rapport avec les photos de Apolo.

----------


## Conan3D

> Cela dit sa voudrait dire qu'on pourra avoir la DLC Still Alive qui été Only 360. Salle de test détruit, la boule et tout.


Tu sais, elle est gratuite sur PC (cherche Portal Flash Map Pack)

Re devancé  ::cry:: 

Sinon, "sa" TU TE L'ENLÊVE DE TA TÊTE C'EST "ça" PAS "sa" ET ENCORE MOINS "ca" QUI N'EXISTE PAS

----------


## Chipatama

27119837a1006
Quand même, ca reste cheulou.
Ca ressemble à une date.
 27 / 01 / 1983 - 7a (am ?) 1006

----------


## Max_well

Update portal en cours !! (il semblerait)

Bon c'est p-e que moi :/

----------


## Abaker

Steam ami déco, mais je peux DL portal là (ça m'a donné envie de le recommencer tout ça).

----------


## Conan3D

Srsly?

----------


## Guest54108

> 27119837a1006
> Quand même, ca reste cheulou.
> Ca ressemble à une date.
>  27 / 01 / 1983 - 7a (am ?) 1006


Pinaise pas con, ça correspond au date du BBS me semble non?

le copyright je crois

----------


## Juniadkhan

En tout cas il y a bien un calendrier datant de 1983 dans Portal... Mais je suppose que vous le savez (moi je viens de le voir).
Mon Portal a fait un genre de "download starting" et il s'est remis à 100% tout de suite.

----------


## potexto

Quelqu'un a le lien du BBS svp ?

----------


## Juniadkhan

Une page avant mec! Un petit effort quoi !

----------


## troufiniou

VALVe arrive...Portal 2 arrive... Mais j'ai toujours pas Steam  ::'(:

----------


## FragDamon

Je viens de relancer Steam et j'ai plus les amis, faut attendre leur maintenance c'est tout.

----------


## Chipatama

> Pinaise pas con, ça correspond au date du BBS me semble non?
> 
> le copyright je crois


On dirait même deux dates ...

27/ 01 / 1983 - 7a / 10 / 06
Ou les mensurations de Chell ...
 :tired:

----------


## troufiniou

> On dirait même deux dates ...
> 
> 27/ 01 / 1983 - 7a / 10 / 06
> Ou les mensurations de Chell ...


Elle a des petits seins... ::o:

----------


## Guest54108

pour des mensuration si c'est en cm c'est leger :D

----------


## Conan3D

Sinon, j'ai cherché Late Eocene dans gogole, et j'ai trouvé ça :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eocene
Encore une histoire de dinosaures :/

----------


## troufiniou

Bon allez bonne nuit les Canards moi je go Dodo  :B): 

Petit mot pour la fin: Portal se passe dans le temps des dinosaures...Si c'est pas sa alors on est dans Jurassic park.  ::O:  ::o:  ::huh::  :tired:

----------


## Conan3D

Pas moi  :Cigare:

----------


## Pontifex

> Sinon, j'ai cherché Late Eocene dans gogole, et j'ai trouvé ça :
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eocene
> Encore une histoire de dinosaures :/


Et non, comme déjà dit plus haut, y avait plus de dinos à cette époque : "Il s’étend de 55,8 ± 0,2 à 33,9 ± 0,1 millions d’années" or les dinosaures ont tous claqués il ya -65 millions d'années.

----------


## Abaker

Même en pouce ça fait un peux petit.

----------


## lDz`

27/ 01 / 1983 - 07(am):10:06 non?

----------


## Siphrodias

Mais non c'est les mensurations du nain de jardin dans Episode 2, et on l'envoie dans l'espace pour sauver l'univers, car en fait c'est la représentation spirituelle de GladOS partie en guerre contre le Cartel, puisque le G-Man avait piscine et Gordon devait nettoyer ses lunettes.

----------


## Juniadkhan

A propos il est où ce nain de jardin dans ep2 ? 
(mis à part dans mon cul...)

----------


## FragDamon

Dtc ?




Désolé c'est fatiguant de suivre ce buzz.

----------


## Juniadkhan

Excellent!!

----------


## Conan3D

[HS]Au fait, c'quoi ta sign, juniadkhan?[/HS]

----------


## skacky

Le nain est dans la cabane où Alyx contacte White Forest, juste en dessous d'un truc en bois, au début du jeu avant le "Sector Sweep" du Combine et l'apparition du Hunter.

----------


## Max_well

> [HS]Au fait, c'quoi ta sign, juniadkhan?[/HS]


C'est une scene de la fin de Fight Club.

Apparemment, le nain est aussi dans L4D2 (avec aussi un achievment). C'est en train de devenir un running gag ce nain.

----------


## Guest54108

Pour la signe je dirais Fight club IMO.

Edit:
Et meeeddeeee trop rapide.

Edit2:

Ouep j'avais pensé au 7am minutes second, je vais verifier ce qu'il c'est passé en 83 a cette heure.

----------


## Ultraboss

> [HS]Au fait, c'quoi ta sign, juniadkhan?[/HS]


 c'est la scène de fin de fight club !!

----------


## Fratus.s

Bon visiblement, rien  ::P:

----------


## red TREGOR

Ahah bon ca y est ils en sont a se passer du star treck sur le thread steam : http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...postcount=8823

Mais il a pas tort on vois surement plus de chose que ce qu'il y a vraiment quand on veut le croire.
En parlant de ca, le spectro de melka s'est retrouvé sur le thread de facepunch ou ils y voyaient une similitude avec cette image SSTV

----------


## Emualynk

Le 85.2 FM a toujours été sur les radios, c'est pas nouveau.

----------


## potexto

3 post pour la meme chose  ::P: 

C'est la scene de fin de Fight Club le gif !

(comme ca ca fait 4)

----------


## Conan3D

A ce qui parait sur Facepunch, la barre de progression est remplie  ::): 

EDIT : En fait non c't'un troll

----------


## Abaker

Je pense que c'est peu être un clin d'œil qui date déjà du premier portal, mais bonne remarque en tout cas  :;):

----------


## potexto

> A ce qui parait sur Facepunch, la barre de progression est remplie 
> 
> EDIT : En fait non c't'un troll



C'est quoi cette histoire de barre de progression ? Y'a un lien ?  ::huh:: 

(Desolé je suis à moitié, avec la demo de Just Cause 2)

----------


## lDz`

27/01/1983 c'est la date de la mort de de Funes, c'est tout ce que j'ai trouvé  :tired:

----------


## Pontifex

Concernant la barre de progression, elle est sensée être pleine le 5 mars à 17h (heure de chez nous si je ne me suis pas foiré)
Sur ceci, bonne nuit et faites de beaux rêves.

----------


## Max_well

Bon je pense qu'on aura rien ce soir.

Bonne nuit les gens.

----------


## Conan3D

Ça a été dit que le nom flickr est vieux de deux ans, et a toujours été comme ça  :tired:

----------


## YetiEric

Le Nain, 

Spoiler Alert! 


on l'envoie sur orbite dans EP2



Sion, on le trouve sur la cheminée dans la vidéo de 

Spoiler Alert! 


http://www.aperturescience.com

 ! DINGUE !  :haha:

----------


## Juniadkhan

C'est une scène de la fin de Fight Club... (et de 5)  :;): .

----------


## Chipatama

> Ça a été dit que le nom flickr est vieux de deux ans, et a toujours été comme ça


  Çase change à la volée ce genre de nom de compte, non?
Et même, valve prévoient leurs trucs longtemps à l'avance ... et puis c'est le seul truc que j'ai à me mettre sous la dents atm.  ::ninja::

----------


## Guest54108

Connaissant valve, ils sont assez tordu pour avoir prepares ça depuis 2008, dans les entreprises actuellement on fait des projet sur 5 ans de temps en avance donc le truc "C'est vieux" ne veut rien dire.

Sinon ouep rien trouver a part un club de foot belge avec un type qui s'appel freeman et qui a jouer le 27/01/1983.

Y'avais de funes en effet, et un discourt du pape. Bref rien de transcendant.

Piste out IMO effectivement

----------


## Juniadkhan

> Le Nain, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> on l'envoie sur orbite dans EP2


On fait ça comment ? Et désolé mais je n'ai pas bien compris où on le trouvait (au tout début d'ep2 c'est ça ? Parce qu'il me semble que le Sweep qui fait tomber le pont arrive très tôt, et je ne me souviens pas d'une cabane ; mais peut-être que j'ai rien compris ; sûrement même).

----------


## Conan3D

Doit y'avoir un truc sur http://www.aperturescience.com !

Vous savez qu'en tapant login, puis choucroute garnie hollandaise et ensuite portal on pouvait tapper apply qui donne un questionnaire avec un turc impossible à retenir et puis des questions avec des lettres qui clignotent et puis qui donnent thecakeisalie même qu'a la fin du questionnaire c'est ça qu'il faut rentrer pas le turc impossible à retenir  ::o:

----------


## Darkath

A propos des sons dinosaurs fizzles, apparement c'est la version radio de still alive qui à été déformée et divisée en 3 parties ... peut être que ça été déformé exprès en sons industriels pour faire un spectrogramme en forme de citadelle :

http://soundcloud.com/theprogram00/fizzlewithradioloop


par contre :




> i think the spectral image is crap.


 :^_^:

----------


## ToasT

Qu'as-tu contre les turcs ?

Sinon, lors d'une récente update TF2, y'avait pas eu un gros crash Steam comme ça ?

----------


## Guest54108

Bon allez a demain les loulou, je taff demain, apres c'est une semaine de vacances donc je pourrais rester  ::P:

----------


## JCLB

les gars, ce teasing est mieux que n'importe quel roman ou film.
Quand je pense à ceux qui adorent Da Vinci Code, ils se pisseraient dessus en voyant Valvi Code.

----------


## potexto

Le nain de jardin :

----------


## Juniadkhan

Ah merci!  :;):  (javais juste un carré blanc).

----------


## jujupatate

Allez je bouge aussi bonne nuit et à demain  :;): 











 ::zzz::

----------


## FragDamon

Je crois que c'est rapé pour ce soir  :Emo:  je la voulais ma MaJ moi !

----------


## BSRobin

> [HS]Au fait, c'quoi ta sign, juniadkhan?[/HS]


[HS]Un extrait de Fight Club (et je m'arrête là pour pas spoiler).[/HS]

----------


## Juniadkhan

:haha:

----------


## red TREGOR

Donc je trainais sur portal et j'ai feint l'étonnement devant la casserole posée sur un PC désossé, et par terre je vois les boite de haricots (beans) et donc, si le ratman n'existait pas et que tout cela n'était en fait qu'un test de plus du programme d'enrichissement? en fait le robot nous amène juste au cake!! ::):

----------


## Juniadkhan

Il doit me manquer certains éléments pour comprendre ce qui se passe... Des neurones peut-être...

----------


## potexto

> Donc je trainais sur portal et j'ai feint l'étonnement devant la casserole posée sur un PC désossé, et par terre je vois les boite de haricots (beans) et donc, si le ratman n'existait pas et que tout cela n'était en fait qu'un test de plus du programme d'enrichissement? en fait le robot nous amène juste au cake!!


Interessant... Moi je crois plutot que je suis le centre d'un programme d'etude scientifique, et que tout le reste de l'humanité ne sont que des acteurs, payés pour faire semblant d'appartenir au même monde. Un peu comme dans Truman Show  ::O: 

VOUS ETES PAYES COMBIEN ????

----------


## Conan3D

OVER NEIN TAUSEN  ::o:

----------


## Az'

Largement au delà des 8000 (en jap c'est bien 8000, pour une fois que les américains se sont trompés et non les Français  ::P: ) !

Ah et vous allez pas me dire que la signature de 
 				 				juniadkhan viens de Fight Club ?!  ::o: 


 :tired:

----------


## potexto

On aura pas d'info cette nuit ... Alors pourquoi rester ?  ::P:

----------


## Conan3D

Sur le topic sur Steam, ils se battent pour le post 9000  :tired:

----------


## Nepenthès

Alors, toujours en suivant mon idée de trouver "un truc" sur le site de photo http://www.flickr.com/photos/twoseve...7623315938604/
J'ai fini par me renseigner sur le pseudo du type , nommé Cargo Cult.
Après un petit tour sur Wikipedia, je tombe sur des choses qui me rappelle un peu "nous", mais je suis très fatigué alors faut pas m'en vouloir s'il y a des choses interessantes OU PAS dans ce wiki nottament ce passage: 


> En informatique:
> 
> En informatique, on parle de culte du cargo lorsqu'un programmeur emprunte un bout de code (le copier-coller) sans le comprendre et espère qu’il fera la chose attendue dans un tout autre contexte. À un niveau supérieur, ce phénomène peut également se retrouver dans l’adoption d’une méthode de développement logiciel par le chef de projet.
> 
> Larry Wall parle aussi de culte de cargo pour qualifier la pratique de certains concepteurs de langages - comme ceux du Cobol - qui essaient d’imiter la forme superficielle de l’anglais sans en comprendre les mécanismes, et en outre sans les adapter à ceux propres aux langages de programmation.


Si c'est pas ce qu'on fait depuis 3 jours ca... x)...

----------


## FragDamon

Bon ben à demain les savants fous !

----------


## Juniadkhan

> Si c'est pas ce qu'on fait depuis 3 jours ca... x)...


N'empêche qu'on se cultive, et rien que pour ça, merci à toi!

----------


## Az'

Avec la maintenance j'ai peur que les succès ne soient pas pris en compte, donc j'ose pas continuer à chercher les radios  :tired: 

Comment font les gens qui n'arrivent pas à dormir ?! Ils y ont pensé à ça les mecs de Valve avant de faire tout sauter le soir ?  :tired: 

EDIT: Amen tout est de retour, je peux me stresser de nouveau tout seul dans le noir avec des radios qui grésillent  ::ninja::

----------


## JCLB

> Avec la maintenance j'ai peur que les succès ne soient pas pris en compte, donc j'ose pas continuer à chercher les radios 
> 
> Comment font les gens qui n'arrivent pas à dormir ?! Ils y ont pensé à ça les mecs de Valve avant de faire tout sauter le soir ?


la maintenance est terminée
http://store.steampowered.com/stats/

les mecs de chez Valve ils ont 9h de retard sur nous, là il est 17h16 chez eux ils vont bientôt se barrer et se foutent bien de nous et de notre sommeil  ::zzz:: 

la barre du BBS devrait atteindre les 100% vers 4h50 du mat heure FR.

bonne nuit.

----------


## DarkGollumQC

Je suis un peut a la ramasse,je commence a suivre un peut ses news.
Mais ses quoi cette barre de progression et comment elle a été trouver??

On va surement en savoir plus quand elle va être finit,enfin j'espère..

Sinon je suis entrain de repasser portal en cherchant chaque radio et je vient de remarqué un truc. Les caméra de sécurité font un pib continuelle,on dirais du morse. Peut être qu'il il a quelque chose en n'en tirer.

Surtout a se moment quand il a plein de chose de changer,peut être que eu aussi.. Parce qu'il me semble qu'avant sa ne ressemblais pas a du morse...

----------


## Az'

En tout cas, j'ai 19 radios sur 26, j'espère que les dernières ne sont pas éparpillées un peu partout dans l'envers du décors lors de la fuite, ça me donne déjà assez mal au crâne comme ça cette histoire  ::o: 
Faut bien le faire ce succès, je suis certains que les radios seront supprimées un jour, et la postérité m'oblige à être de ceux qui l'ont réussi, même si une Overdose de Portal me foutra une nausée terrible !

PS: Et en fait la 26ème c'est celle qu'on entends à la toute fin dans les conduits et elle est impossible à ramasser. Et la transmission on l'as si on se trouve devant le gâteau sans avoir tué le Cube et en ayant arraché toute les caméras à pieds joint §§1  ::huh:: 

JCLB> 9 heures ? C'est 6 non ?  ::huh::

----------


## Emualynk

> PS: Et en fait la 26ème c'est celle qu'on entends à la toute fin dans les conduits et elle est impossible à ramasser. Et la transmission on l'as si on se trouve devant le gâteau sans avoir tué le Cube et en ayant arraché toute les caméras à pieds joint §§1


Non non.

----------


## Az'

Ah c'est pire ?  :tired: 

Je le vois vraiment venir le dernier impossible à faire sans le noclip o_o

----------


## JCLB

> JCLB> 9 heures ? C'est 6 non ?


Valve > Seattle > Pacific Time (PST): GMT-8

France > CET    = Central European Time      =         UTC (GMT) +1  hours
                CEST = Central European Summer Time = UTC (GMT) + 2 hours

actuellement nous c'est CET (GMT+1)

donc 9h d'écart.

----------


## Juniadkhan

> Ah c'est pire ?
> 
> Je le vois vraiment venir le dernier impossible à faire sans le noclip o_o


Je viens d'en chopper 25, je suis vert... !

----------


## Az'

Je suis dans la Salle 18 et j'ai validé la radio, pourtant j'entends la petite musique ailleurs, donc dois y'en avoir deux dans la même salle...
J'espère ne pas en avoir déjà râté, j'en serais détruit à tout jamais  ::(:

----------


## DarkGollumQC

Ses pas le seul dans la même salle... dans la salle 14 je crois il n'a deux,un qui est vraiment bien cacher...

Ma aller m'avancer encore plus,je suis proche,ou a, 19 je crois

----------


## Manios

> Ses pas le seul dans la même salle... dans la salle 14 je crois il n'a deux,un qui est vraiment bien cacher...
> 
> Ma aller m'avancer encore plus,je suis proche,ou a, 19 je crois


Y'en a 2 dans le 15 aussi

----------


## Az'

NOOOOOOOOON ! ><

Je viens juste de trouver celui caché dans la 18...

Rassurez-moi, je peux au moins finir en les ayant laissé puis refaire les salles APRES ?

----------


## Manios

> NOOOOOOOOON ! ><
> 
> Je viens juste de trouver celui caché dans la 18...
> 
> Rassurez-moi, je peux au moins finir en les ayant laissé puis refaire les salles APRES ?


Oui oui pas de soucis, nouvelle partie et tu choisis ta salle.

----------


## Az'

EDIT: AI TOUTE LES RADIOS ! \o/

----------


## DarkGollumQC

Je vien de finir le jeux,encore, et avec toute les radio.  :;):

----------


## Tiagos360

En fait, GladOS c'est un peu Skynet, mais en plus...bizarre.

----------


## Sim's

Dinosaur_noise encore une fois nettoyé : http://www.mediafire.com/?ddttk21gzgo
http://forums.steampowered.com/forum....php?t=1176215

----------


## Ördek

::o:  Vous êtes restés là toute la nuit? Respect! Sinon, voilà un théorie intéressante : http://portalwiki.net/index.php/Dinosaur_Theory  Sur ce, je vous laisse et je reviens ce soir  :;):

----------


## Sim's

Il y en a qui ont déniché ceci :



Par contre l'image de Dinosaur 6 comporte quelques différences avec l'image du BBS :

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Mise à jour 1 : Pour commencer il semblerait que de nouveaux sons ont été ajoutés.


"AIENT été" puisque tu exprimes le doute.

Ouais, je sais, c'est un peu con de s'arrêter à la première phrase à cause de ça mais cet énorme jeu de piste ne m'intéresse pas. Faites moi signe quand vous aurez la solution. Bye !

----------


## Moff Tigriss

*Warning*

Coupeur de poils de mouches en quatre rabat-joie spotted.

----------


## potexto

Y'a peu de gens le matin  :tired:  *prends une gorgée de café*

Sinon, a 17 heures, on aura la jauge rempli, ca fera surement avancer les choses

----------


## moutaine

> Sinon, a 17 heures, on aura la jauge rempli, ca fera surement avancer les choses


Oui vivement 17H, en espérant que tout soit révélé.
Sinon je risque de ne pas bosser beaucoup la semaine prochaine non plus.
déjà que je suis pas mal occupé à lutter pour récupérer des places pour le festival des vieilles charrues  :tired:

----------


## potexto

> Oui vivement 17H, en espérant que tout soit révélé.
> Sinon je risque de ne pas bosser beaucoup la semaine prochaine non plus.
> déjà que je suis pas mal occupé à lutter pour récupérer des places pour le festival des vieilles charrues



Tout révélé, ca j'espere. Si on a une nouvelle maj et de nouvelles images ASCII, je risque de devenir asomiaque  ::P: 

Festival des vieilles charrues  ::wub::

----------


## Guest54108

Plop! apparement ça n'a pas avancé à ce que je vois.
Bon pour les BBS OCR je les met ce soir, je vais au boulot là.

Je vais checker un maximum de forums steam aujourd'hui histoire de voir ce que donne les recherches de leur coté

----------


## Octocat

S'ils font une MàJ tous les 2 jours comme ils l'ont fait, on peut s'attendre à quelque chose ce soir. (J'ai dis ça hier aussi, mais ce soir c'est sûr)

Teasing d'une semaine façon TF2, on devrait tout découvrir la semaine prochaine...  :tired: 

*Edit :*



Et modification faite par un mec de Facepunch :

Olol  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> S'ils font une MàJ tous les 2 jours comme ils l'ont fait, on peut s'attendre à quelque chose ce soir. (J'ai dis ça hier aussi, mais ce soir c'est sûr)
> 
> Teasing d'une semaine façon TF2, on devrait tout découvrir la semaine prochaine...


C'était basé sur les nombres premiers il me semble. Donc 1/3/5/7/11.

On aura donc des infos aujourd'hui, dimanche et plus rien jusqu'à la GDC de la semaine prochaine.

----------


## Froyok

> C'était basé sur les nombres premiers il me semble. Donc 1/3/5/7/11.
> 
> On aura donc des infos aujourd'hui, dimanche et plus rien jusqu'à la GDC de la semaine prochaine.


Putain c'est ingénieux leur truc...
Si ça se trouve il prévoient ça avec l'alignement de splanètes en 2010.
Portal 3 annoncera la fin du monde !  ::O: 
Et forcément, les courgettes, ben elles auront pas la patate.



Bon, ok, il est temps de dormir...  :tired:

----------


## Maxwell

> Et modification faite par un mec de Facepunch :
> 
> Olol


Ha, internet...


Ca aurait été la silhouette d'un homme y'aurait eu un gars pour lui foutre des gros nichons et faire olololol.

----------


## Az'

> Teasing d'une semaine façon TF2, on devrait tout découvrir la semaine prochaine... 
> 
> *Edit :*
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5132325/port...deview.ans.png


C'est Mossman !  ::o: 

Nan ! C'est l'hologramme d'HL1 ! DONC Portal 2 se passera à Black Mesa ce qui veut dire qu'on va tuer Gordon habillée en Black Ops !  ::o: 

 :tired:

----------


## Froyok

Ça serais pas alyx ?
La posture me fait penser à elle. Et la tête aussi, enfin, sans les cheveux en bataille derrière.

----------


## Maxwell

Me fait plus penser à Chell.

----------


## Az'

Quelqu'un saurait comparer les mensurations ?  ::w00t:: 

(PS: Même si je pense qu'il s'agît de Chell, enfin c'est le truc le plus évident qui me viens à l'esprit...)

----------


## FragDamon

Au moins ce ASCII est un peu plus clair que les autres  :^_^:

----------


## Froyok

> Me fait plus penser à Chell.


Ouais, avec le portal gun dans sa main droite qui dépasse derrière ses fesses.
De plus, on dirait qu'elle à des bottines cette silhouette = les amortisseur de chutes de chell ?

----------


## Chipatama

Je sais pas qui c'est, mais je pense pas que c'est Chell,
Elle à pas les 'talons' qui l'empèche d'avoir mal sur les grosses chutes;
On dirait parcontre qu'elle à la 'combinaison' orange d'aperture science.

Le petit 2, c'est un truc, mais je sais pas quoi. Mais ca à l'air d'être important pour trouver qui c'est.

Ha, aussi, sur l'ascii non retouché, on voit bien qu'elle à les cheveux attachés, donc les cheveux long, la à cause du flou, bah on y voit plus.

----------


## Maxwell

Le choix est difficile...



 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Az'

Au moins ça nous indique que l'image est tirée du CinematicMod et donc totalement faussée  :tired:

----------


## Chipatama

> Au moins ça nous indique que l'image est tirée du CinematicMod et donc totalement faussée


Moi ca m'indique surtout qu'il à fait un Hotlink, et que ca à l'air assez grave pour que je le dénonce à la police de l'internet ...  :tired:

----------


## potexto

> Le choix est difficile...
> 
> http://cinematicmod.com/images/cm_7/cm_7_01.jpghttp://media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0...hell_super.jpg


Allez, tiens je suis sympa :

----------


## Az'

[Rabat-joie] Je l'ai déjà vue en essayant de corriger son lien.

Et à pars être une Alyx Oppaï c'est moins grave que certaines versions de ce même mod  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Nonok

Bon et si on se faisait un Portal en multijoueur pour espionner les décors ?
Allez faites pas semblant de ne pas avoir Garry's Mod, j'ai même lancé un petit serveur avec mon PC et on aura un portalgun.


Pour ceux que ça intéresse, pensez à m'ajouter sur Steam... et à avoir garrysmod. 

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Nonok  :B): 

Prérequis à downloader et installer :
http://www.garrysmod.org/downloads/?a=view&id=15521 (12mo)


_Le centre de recherche vous remercie pour votre participation._

----------


## FragDamon

> Bon et si on se faisait un Portal en multijoueur pour espionner les décors ?
> Allez faites pas semblant de ne pas avoir Garry's Mod, j'ai même lancé un petit serveur avec mon PC et on aura un portalgun.
> 
> 
> Pour ceux que ça intéresse, pensez à m'ajouter sur Steam... et à avoir garrysmod. 
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/Nonok 
> 
> Prérequis à downloader et installer :
> ...


P*tain j'ai du boulot et toi tu me proposes ça...ENFLURE §§

Ok a midi je te rejoins.

----------


## Chipatama

:tired: 
Mouais, je pense pas que ce soit alyx.

Et j'ai trouvé ca sur le ouaibe.

----------


## Maxwell

Ha merde, désolé pour le hotlink quand j'ai posté j'avais bien les 2 images.

Merci Potexto.

----------


## BSRobin

Moi aussi sur cet image et sur une autre qui a trainé j'ai plutôt pensé à Judith Mossman que Chell ou Alyx

----------


## Chipatama

> .


Je réinstalle GM (c'est le 10, c'est bon quand même?) et j'arrive.  :;):

----------


## Dark Fread

> Je sais pas qui c'est, mais je pense pas que *c'est Chell*,




:zno:

-------------

Sinon, en utilisant des autres méthodes de rendu pour voir à quoi ressemblent les ASCI :

----------


## znokiss

::lol::

----------


## Sim's

C'est mieux comme ça ?  ::P: 





Et tant qu'à continuer sur le sujet Alyx :

----------


## clement_s

J'ai passé ma mâtiné à rattraper mon retard de 20 pages de post  ::zzz:: 

EDIT : Pour les théories des post des pages 1x, je dirais que le G Man a de toutes façon un lien avec aperture car il peux gérer le temps et l'espace ce qui est la base d'étude des expérience d'aperture.

----------


## Conan3D

Je vais venir sur le serv' GMod :D

Mais y'a pas risque de plant avec les portails auto?

Et au fait, pourquoi pas la version 1.0 du ASHPD?

----------


## Juniadkhan

Ca ressemble beaucoup à Chell indéniablement. Mais le cake est un lit...


Et GladOS pourrait ne pas être la seule à avoir subit une màj.

----------


## moutaine

> C'est mieux comme ça ? 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/13ebc55...80d15ddb89.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/26d...cbcbae5ae8.jpg
> 
> 
> Et tant qu'à continuer sur le sujet Alyx :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/de2cc05...973ebf2058.jpg


Bon sang, ça fait bizarre de voir le vrai Barney.  ::o: 

par contre la vrai Alyx.  ::wub::

----------


## Nepenthès

> N'empêche qu'on se cultive, et rien que pour ça, merci à toi!


Lol, de rien  :ouaiouai: . Mais j'insiste un peu, car même après relecture (étant un peu plus réveillé cette fois), je reste persuader qu'on tente de nous faire comprendre quelque chose a travers son pseudonyme. Quelqu'un ici aurait peut-être une idée?

----------


## Sim's

Pour moi c'est clairement Chell puisque l'on distingue son ourlet au niveau des mollets.

Edit  : en image c'est mieux

----------


## znokiss

> http://www.indianocean-adventure.com...seychelles.jpg
> :zno:


Y'avais aussi genre 
- _C'est qui ?
- C'est...


_

----------


## Tiger Sushi

La fin a encore été prolongée :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCQtCBzcfI8

 ::O:

----------


## BSRobin

D'un autre côté, tout personne qui voudrait faire le con -ou la conne en l'occurence- avec le portal gun aurait intérêt à être équipée comme Chelles (Seine-et-Marne), et donc posséder aussi "l'ourlet" du aux prothèses machins là.

----------


## Piloubul

> La fin a encore été prolongée :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCQtCBzcfI8


MDR LE NAIN  :^_^:  
sa rox du poney  :;):

----------


## Siphrodias

> La fin a encore été prolongée :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCQtCBzcfI8



Je vous avais dit que le nain allait sauver l'univers!! (d'ailleurs il y part vite en courant).

----------


## Chipatama

> La fin a encore été prolongée :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCQtCBzcfI8


Laule.

----------


## Pontifex

Surtout quand on voit les yeux du gnome

----------


## Az'

Ah elle était finalement là la 27ème radio (sur 26) ?  ::): 

PS: Plus que quelques heures avant la Progress Bar. Dunno ce qu'il y aura après, genre une super annonce (Steam sur Mac  :tired: )  :;):

----------


## Siphrodias

Ou alors Portal Gnome  ::o: 


 ::O: 



 ::P:

----------


## potexto

> Ah elle était finalement là la 27ème radio (sur 26) ? 
> 
> PS: Plus que quelques heures avant la Progress Bar. Dunno ce qu'il y aura après, genre une super annonce (Steam sur Mac )



Arretez de parler de Steam sur Mac ou je vais peter un cable :fou:

----------


## Siphrodias

EN fait je viens de comprendre qu'Aperture Science était un Mac géant, beau, design, mais fichtrement froid et cubique, et surtout tout blanc.

----------


## Conan3D

MacSteam  :Bave:

----------


## Tonight

Ou que valve veut porter Source et Steam sous mac pour leur injecter du code malsain et faire bruler tous les mac de la planète.

----------


## FragDamon

Arrêtez avec Mac, on s'en fout, moi je veux mon Ep3 et Portal 2  ::P:

----------


## Conan3D

Je dis que GladOS sera invitée le 11 mars, et que y'aura des tourelles grandeur nature pour dire, à la fin du disours du Gabosorus, "Are you still here?", et pis que y'aura une video chelou dans le genre de l'énigme pour annoncer EP3 et/ou Portal 2  :Bave:

----------


## The Real Dav

Canard*PC*

----------


## Juniadkhan

icanardpc...  ::wub:: 

 :tired:

----------


## Conan3D

iNewell  :haha: 


 :tired:

----------


## potexto

> Canard*PC*


Où t'as vu ca ?  ::huh::

----------


## Piloubul

> Où t'as vu ca ? 
> 
> http://s2.---------.com/uploads/imag...ns_titre_2.jpg


bide on voit pc autour  :haha:

----------


## The Real Dav

T'aurais pu t'appliquer un peu quand même, la vieille retouche à l'arrache  ::o:

----------


## tenshu

Techniquement un mac est un PC conçu pour recevoir un OS propriétaire lié à son fabricant.

----------


## The Real Dav

Non, un Mac n'a pas de BIOS mais un EFI depuis perpette. Les PC ne passent à l'EFI que depuis très récemment.

----------


## moutaine

> Non, un Mac n'a pas de BIOS mais un EFI depuis perpette. Les PC ne passent à l'EFI que depuis très récemment.


Et encore c'est pas gagné.  ::|:

----------


## potexto

Tiens, dans la suite du thread de tout à l'heure avec les perso de Half Life dans la vie réelle. J'ai trouvé ca  ::XD::

----------


## The Real Dav

NEED §§§  ::wub::

----------


## Piloubul

NNEEEEED²  ::wub:: 
sa rox ! met la musique entrainante :3

----------


## The Real Dav



----------


## BSRobin

> 


J'ai peur de cliquer sur play et d'entendre en boucle un rire démoniaque de Steve Jobs.  ::unsure::

----------


## Ov3r$ouL



----------


## Az'

2ème Louis, 6ème Zoey, avant-dernier: Ellis, dernier Rochelle ?

Comment ça je suis tordu ?  :WTF:

----------


## potexto

A partca, vous trouvez pas ca dangereux de la part de Valve de faire ce coup Marketing pendant la sortie US et PAL de Final fantasy XIII ?

----------


## XWolverine

> A partca, vous trouvez pas ca dangereux de la part de Valve de faire ce coup Marketing pendant la sortie US et PAL de Final fantasy XIII ?


Pas du tout la même cible, aucun risque  ::P:

----------


## moutaine

> A partca, vous trouvez pas ca dangereux de la part de Valve de faire ce coup Marketing pendant la sortie US et PAL de Final fantasy XIII ?


Idem aucun risque.

Ici on est sur PC et les autres ils sont sur console.
Et FFXIII :Gerbe: (joke inside, j'ai failli l'acheter sur ma 360)

----------


## potexto

> XWolverine
> Pas du tout la même cible, aucun risque


Ouai, c'est sur que le FF maintentant c'est democratisé. (dommage d'ailleurs)






> Idem aucun risque.
> 
> Ici on est sur PC



Peut etre sur console aussi ... Sait on jamais.. La Blue Box

----------


## Conan3D

J'ai l'OB sur PC et XBOX (Enfin, mon frère l'a sur XBOX... Dire qu'ils ont même po les updates TF2  ::o: )

----------


## Tiger Sushi

Bon vivement que la barre (http://portalwiki.net/index.php/The_Progress_Bar ) arrive au bout qu'on sache un peu sur quoi on va passer notre weekend.  ::P: 

Ça me fait penser à cette vieille animation...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## freebird25

J'imagine bien VALVe dans les locaux entrain de se foutre de notre guilde 

"Hé la tête qu'ils vont faire quand on leur annoncera que Chell = Gordon après l'opération OLOL"

Edit : le pire ça pourra éclaircir pas mal de mystères  ::O:

----------


## Conan3D

Mon PC fait de la techno  :tired:

----------


## Feisar

Dites, en attendant que la barre ce remplisse je suis en train de me retaper HL1, quelque chose m'échappe pourquoi il y a d'autres humain (mort) sur Xen?

----------


## Octocat

Cette barre m'intrigue... En plus ce soir je serais pas chez moi, je vais devoir trouver un PC à squatter.

Je vais louper un truc j'en suis sûr.  ::(:

----------


## FragDamon

> Dites, en attendant que la barre ce remplisse je suis en train de me retaper HL1, quelque chose m'échappe pourquoi il y a d'autres humain (mort) sur Xen?


Je crois que c'est parce que ils ont déjà réussi à ouvrir un portail sur Xen auparavant. Mais ça ya que le Gman qui est au courant il me semble. Après j'aimerai bien qu'on confirme ce que je raconte ou pas  ::P:

----------


## freebird25

> 


En fond y'a pas du morse ? ou alors je devient parano ...

----------


## skacky

> Dites, en attendant que la barre ce remplisse je suis en train de me retaper HL1, quelque chose m'échappe pourquoi il y a d'autres humain (mort) sur Xen?


Parce que des scientifiques en combi HEV ont tenté de rapporter les cristaux de Xen. En arrivant sur Xen, le Nihilanth dit "another one, there's another one" ou un truc du genre.
Au début d'HL Eli explique que Breen a eu du mal à se procurer l'échantillon. (mais c'est le G-Man qui l'a rapporté et donné à Black Mesa, dit par Eli dans EP2).

----------


## znokiss

Je sais pas si ça a déjà été posté : http://www.apple.com/fr/aperture/

 ::P:

----------


## FragDamon

> Je sais pas si ça a déjà été posté : http://www.apple.com/fr/aperture/


Kilécon  :^_^:

----------


## Feisar

Ok merci pour ces informations. Autre question qui me turlipine (tant qu'on y est) Lost Coast a-t'-il une place dans le scénario d'HL ou c'était juste un spin-off?

----------


## Az'

Il était censé prendre place dans Autoroute 17 mais il a été supprimé. Puis Valve l'a récupéré pour en faire la démo technique.
Ils ont juste donné un peu de forme avec le Pêcheur et quelques dialogues et interactions pour rendre ça jouable et avoir ainsi un max de feedback de la technologie HDR.  ::):

----------


## Az'

Je te déteste.  :tired:

----------


## Juniadkhan

> Tiens, regardez cet article.  Il n'y a ni HalfLife 2 ep 3 ni de portal 2. En fait on va a avoir droit à Left 4 Dead 3 et Steam sur Mac !!


*Attention ! Rick Roll! * Tu viens de remporter la palme de boulet du jour.

----------


## olaf

AHRGGGG...
J'ai été eu!

----------


## Feisar

> Il était censé prendre place dans Autoroute 17 mais il a été supprimé. Puis Valve l'a récupéré pour en faire la démo technique.
> Ils ont juste donné un peu de forme avec le Pêcheur et quelques dialogues et interactions pour rendre ça jouable et avoir ainsi un max de feedback de la technologie HDR.


Merci encore, quel vadrouilleur ce Gordon.

potexto@ me suis fait eu  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Hamtarotaro

J'ai été eu, magnifique!  :^_^:

----------


## Pontifex

Le plus dingue étant qu'en même temps, je regardais ça
Sinon, la barre serait pleine à 19h30 aujourd'hui

----------


## Juniadkhan

Regardez où pointe le lien... Bon enfin bref. Quelqu'un m'a filé un fusil hier et je vais m'en servir.  ::):

----------


## ReActif

J'ai un doute, certains parlent d'énigmes pour annoncer l'arrivé sur MAC de Steam et des jeux Valve. Franchement, on ne prendrait pas les joueurs PC pour faire juste du buzz pour parler de jeux sur MAC quand même. Si ils ne sortent rien en même temps sur PC ca va hurler (je vais hurler).

cf. http://www.macgeneration.com/unes/vo...vapeur-sur-mac

----------


## Tiagos360

> Tiens, regardez cet article.  Il n'y a ni HalfLife 2 ep 3 ni de portal 2. En fait on va a avoir droit à Left 4 Dead 3 et Steam sur Mac !!
> 
> http://www.excessif.com/jeux-video/actu-Left-4-Dead-3-annoncé-et-Steam-sur-mac-5757492-760.html



Heureusement,Kaspersky m'a sauvé, finalement il n'est pas si Nul !

----------


## potexto

:Cigare: Yeah

J'etait le seul a pas avoir fait de blagues du genre aperturescience.com , j'etait obligé  :^_^: 

Sinon, H-1 et M -20 avant la fin de la barre de progressions  :Bave: 

EDIT :Quoi c'est pas à 17 heures qu'on avait prévu que ca se finisse ?  :Emo:

----------


## Nepenthès

> Heureusement,Kaspersky m'a sauvé, finalement il n'est pas si Nul !


Mouais, c'est pas comme si c'était un virus. Suffit de rester appuyé sur 'entrée' pour passer les boites de dialogues !  ::):

----------


## kemkem

> Regardez où pointe le lien... Bon enfin bref. Quelqu'un m'a filé un fusil hier et je vais m'en servir.


L'image animé que tu mets en signature me trouble..
La réalisation est intéressante, mais c'est un peu morbide comme signature pour tout tes messages, non ? ::rolleyes::

----------


## GruntGrunt

BAN §§§§  ::(: 



> *Attention ! Rick Roll! * Tu viens de remporter la palme de boulet du jour.


Dommage qu'on soit pas dans Minority Report, t'aurais pu poster l'avertissement avant qu'il poste son Rick Roll  :^_^: 

---------- Post ajouté à 15h53 ----------




> Yeah
> 
> J'etait le seul a pas avoir fait de blagues du genre aperturescience.com , j'etait obligé 
> 
> Sinon, H-1 et M -20 avant la fin de la barre de progressions 
> 
> EDIT :Quoi c'est pas à 17 heures qu'on avait prévu que ca se finisse ?


Nan, plutôt 19h30 : This puts the approximate time of 76/76 ticks at: *10:32 AM PST  (UTC-8) on 3/5/2010*

----------


## potexto

Ah ok ...  ::sad:: 

Chez moi la barre n'avance meme pas sur le Wiki, c'est toujours à "72 of 76"

----------


## Conan3D

> Dites, en attendant que la barre ce remplisse je suis en train de me retaper HL1, quelque chose m'échappe pourquoi il y a d'autres humain (mort) sur Xen?


C'des gens qui avaient essayé de refermer le portail avant Gordon

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Ah ok ... 
> 
> Chez moi la barre n'avance meme pas sur le Wiki, c'est toujours à "72 of 76"



*Vengeance*

----------


## Feisar

Si, elle avance, c'est juste très lent. Autant on attend à blanc.

Conan3D@ Merci aussi, mais si je comprend bien, les terriens étaient capable d'aller sur Xen avant que Gordon foute ces pattes de poulet partout? 
Faut que je refasse les autres aussi :/ trop de détails m'ont échappé.

----------


## BSRobin

> Bizarre, chez moi ça avance.  Tu es bien sur celui-ci ? http://portalwiki.net/index.php/The_Progress_Bar


J'espère bien que tu vas manger des points, parce que le RickRoll est une chose, les popup sans fin, c'est autre chose ... : ::(:

----------


## Conan3D

> L'image animé que tu mets en signature me trouble..
> La réalisation est intéressante, mais c'est un peu morbide comme signature pour tout tes messages, non ?


Ce serait Fight Club

----------


## potexto

> Bizarre, chez moi ça avance.  Tu es bien sur celui-ci ? http://portalwiki.net/index.php/The_Progress_Bar



L'aroseur arrosé  ::|:

----------


## Dark Fread

Je fais mumuse avec les images. Mouais  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Nepenthès

La barre vient de passer a 73 ! Plus que 3 ! (gg Pyjama Wallon, j'suis retombé dans le piège  ::XD:: )

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> J'espère bien que tu vas manger des points, parce que le RickRoll est une chose, les popup sans fin, c'est autre chose ... :


Désolé pour la perte civile, j'ai déjà retiré le lien, c'était pour me venger de potexto la page précédente. Je déteste aussi les Rickroll.




> L'aroseur arrosé

----------


## Conan3D

> Si, elle avance, c'est juste très lent. Autant on attend à blanc.
> 
> Conan3D@ Merci aussi, mais si je comprend bien, les terriens étaient capable d'aller sur Xen avant que Gordon foute ces pattes de poulet partout? 
> Faut que je refasse les autres aussi :/ trop de détails m'ont échappé.


Je crois pas, apparement ce seraient des survivants qui ont essayés de refermer le portail, après l'incident, et avant l'explosion nucléaire

(Sinon, malgré ma phobie des headcrabs, je vais essayer de me faire la trilogie HL1, vu que j'ai pu rentrer ma clé HL Sierra dans steam /o\)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Episode 3 + Portal 2 annoncé.

Avec le Portal Gun dans EP3 et le Gravity Gun dans Portal 2 (en plus).

----------


## potexto

73 pour moi aussi,c'est bon en fait  ::happy2::  ::siffle::

----------


## Chedaa

> Bizarre, chez moi ça avance.  Tu es bien sur celui-ci ?*NOOOOOOOOOO!!*


'foiré!  ::(:

----------


## Irontroll

Fake.

----------


## Seydjinn

> Episode 3 + Portal 2 annoncé.
> 
> Avec le Portal Gun dans EP3 et le Gravity Gun dans Portal 2 (en plus).


Sources ? Parce que comme ça brut ça sent le fake...

----------


## Conan3D

> episode 3 + portal 2 annoncé.
> 
> Avec le portal gun dans ep3 et le gravity gun dans portal 2 (en plus).


fake

----------


## GruntGrunt

sources ?

----------


## Ördek

Bon, pas grand chose de nouveau si j'en crois le wiki, il semblerait que le buzz s'essouffle...  :tired:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Sale putain de traître, j'y ai cru !

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Bon, pas grand chose de nouveau si j'en crois le wiki, il semblerait que le buzz s'essouffle...


Bah avec la complétude de la barre dans 3h, tu m'étonnes qu'y ait plus grand monde pour chercher... Peut-être que tout a été fouillé aussi ?

----------


## Nepenthès

> Episode 3 + Portal 2 annoncé.
> 
> Avec le Portal Gun dans EP3 et le Gravity Gun dans Portal 2 (en plus).


L'idée n'est tellement pas recherchée que ca me décevrais... Ils valent mieux que ca chez Valve !

----------


## Ördek

> Bah avec la complétude de la barre dans 3h, tu m'étonnes qu'y ait plus grand monde pour chercher... Peut-être que tout a été fouillé aussi ?


J'ai l'impression qu'on a tous manqué quelque chose quand même... Ils donneraient pas autant d'indice pour qu'au final on se retrouve avec plusieurs théories toutes aussi plausibles les unes que les autres... Le seul truc que jtiens pour à peu près sûr c'est que ça aura quelque chose à voir avec la 4eme dimension...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

AH mais aucune source, sinon je l'aurais mise en lien.
C'est juste une supputation.

En tout cas pour Ep3+Portal 2 j'y crois fortement.

Ou alors ils annoncent carrémment HL3, mais dans la mesure où l'on devait avoir un épisode 3, j'y crois pas trop.

----------


## ToasT

> Ils donneraient pas autant d'indice pour qu'au final on se retrouve avec plusieurs théories toutes aussi plausibles les unes que les autres...


Bien sûr que si, il faut garder en tête que l'annonce sera le 11/3. La, au mieux, on aura un truc evasif qui ne va dissiper aucun doute. Je vois bien un trailer avec rien de vraiment visible.

----------


## Feisar

> Je crois pas, apparement ce seraient des survivants qui ont essayés de refermer le portail, après l'incident, et avant l'explosion nucléaire
> 
> (Sinon, malgré ma phobie des headcrabs, je vais essayer de me faire la trilogie HL1, vu que j'ai pu rentrer ma clé HL Sierra dans steam /o\)


Serais-tu en train de sous entendre Opposing force et Blue shift en parlant de trilogie? Ces deux épisodes sont-ils important? Je pensais que c'était des mod...

----------


## Nepenthès

> Bah avec la complétude de la barre dans 3h, tu m'étonnes qu'y ait plus grand monde pour chercher... Peut-être que tout a été fouillé aussi ?


Alors ca ca m'étonnerais...vu le nombre de photo,bbs (...etc) qui n'ont servi a rien... On est passés a coté de plein de choses c'est sur ! Simplement, je pense que les fans se lassent...

----------


## Conan3D

Je dis que dans EP3, Gordon retournera dans le passé pour empêcher la réaction en chaîne, avec une des technologies d'Aperture  :Cigare: 

EDIT : http://artoftrolling.files.wordpress...5396467651.jpg  :Cigare:

----------


## Chedaa

Je croyais qu'il y avait des indices à chaque progression de la barre, je suis déçu, bon ben on attendra le final du coup.

Si c'est pas l'annonce de DNF oups HL2:ep3 je serais désapointé ! ( un portal 2 je dis pas non, non plus ).

( note : y avait un image d'un labo de portal avec 2 personnes, un portal en coop ( et un HL2 en coop  :Bave:  )

----------


## potexto

Vous vous attendez vraiment à quelques chose d'attendu ?  ::rolleyes:: 

C'est Valve quand même ...  ::P:

----------


## troufiniou

> Je dis que dans EP3, Gordon retournera dans le passé pour empêcher la réaction en chaîne, avec une des technologies d'Aperture


Et puis il va pas réussir et sa va faire un gros bordel avec GladOS et la Chuck Norris arrive...Respect  :;):

----------


## Ördek

Le temps restant estimé avant la complétion de la barre

----------


## macfly77422

Je m'inscris pour poster ceci ( surement absurde )
Quelqu'un parlait des équations présentes sur toutes les photos extraites des sons des radios en disant qu'en remettant bien l'équation dans l'ordre on pouvait trouver qqc.
J'ai pas réussi a assembler l'équation mais j'ai cependant remarquer que sur chaque morceau d'équation il y a quelque chose d'entouré en rouge.

Ma question est donc : cela a t'il déjà été vu ? Si oui qu'en a t'il été déduit ?
Et si non , voici ce qu'on trouve dans l'ordre des fichiers : 
3B4d48CA

Je vois pas a quoi ça peut faire référence.

----------


## kalisto75

Suite a la mise a jour de ce matin, j'ai refait une partie complète pour voir la nouvelle fin (celle avec le nain) et j'en reste a la fin de mercredi, quand le robot nous tire en arrière mais pas de nain, il y a un pré-requis ? 
(j'ai le succès des radios, me manque que ceux des défis/salles avancées)

----------


## Chedaa

20min ?  ::huh:: 

edit : Kalisto75 ... :tired:

----------


## Ördek

> Je m'inscris pour poster ceci ( surement absurde )
> Quelqu'un parlais des équations présentes sur toutes les photos extraites des sons des radios en disant qu'en remettant bien l'équation dans l'ordre on pouvait trouver qqc.
> J'ai pas réussi a assembler l'équation mais j'ai cependant remarquer que sur chaque morceau d'équation il y a quelque chose d'entouré en rouge.
> 
> Ma question est donc : cela a t'il déjà été vu ? Si oui qu'en a t'il été déduit ?
> Et si non , voici ce qu'on trouve dans l'ordre des fichiers : 
> 3B4d48CA
> 
> *Je vois pas a quoi ça peut faire référence*.


Tu vois ou t'as oublié le "pas" ? (parce que si tu vois, on veut savoir!  ::):  ) Et je pense qu'on y a déjà pensé mais personnellement je sais pas à quoi ça mène

edit : ah, t'as remis le "pas..."

----------


## Eklis

Je maudis sur autant de générations que possible potexto pour son rickroll moisi, par contre le mash-up Nirvana + Rick Astley, là je dis GG.

----------


## Chedaa

> Tu vois ou t'as oublié le "pas" ? (parce que si tu vois, on veut savoir!  ) Et je pense qu'on y a déjà pensé mais personnellement je sais pas à quoi ça mène
> 
> edit : ah, t'as remis le "pas..."



Ca amène au numéro du BBS  ::|:

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Le temps restant estimé avant la complétion de la barre


Oui mais non : http://half-life2.nl/index.php?title...e_Progress_Bar
"This puts the approximate time of 76/76 ticks at: *1045 PST (UTC-8) on  3/5/2010*" Ça donne du 19h45 en France.

----------


## Ördek

> Ca amène au numéro du BBS


Oui bah je connais pas par coeur l'histoire de cette découverte  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Nepenthès

Ce qui me fais peur avec cette barre, c'est que si elle ne cache pas une grosse annonce, je suis certains que beaucoup de fans seront trop désespérés pour continuer la recherche d'indices... En gros, ce petit jeu est fini ou presque.

----------


## Chedaa

Parait qu'il y a un nouvel ASCII qui est sorti, pas encore de screenshots pour le moment. ( un cube )

----------


## ToasT

> Suite a la mise a jour de ce matin, j'ai refait une partie complète pour voir la nouvelle fin (celle avec le nain) et j'en reste a la fin de mercredi, quand le robot nous tire en arrière mais pas de nain, il y a un pré-requis ? 
> (j'ai le succès des radios, me manque que ceux des défis/salles avancées)


 :haha:

----------


## Ördek

Un stream du BBS (mais y a trop de vues, on peut pas y accéder, jvous conseil de garder le lien au chaud le temps que des places se libèrent)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bon j'arrive pas à utiliser les radios... :Emo: 
Je les prend, je les balade pour essayer de capter les signaux, mais quedalle à part la musique d'ascenseur...

----------


## kalisto75

Ok je viens de voir dans les commentaires sur youtube que c'etait un fake, mais il y avais quoi dans la mise a jour de ce matin alors ?

----------


## Feisar

> Bon j'arrive pas à utiliser les radios...
> Je les prend, je les balade pour essayer de capter les signaux, mais quedalle à part la musique d'ascenseur...



Il te faut heartbreak (finir le jeu une fois)

----------


## ToasT

> Ok je viens de voir dans les commentaires sur youtube que c'etait un fake, mais il y avais quoi dans la mise a jour de ce matin alors ?


Pas de mise à jour, par exemple.  :Cigare:

----------


## Ördek

Si le conteur que j'ai trouvé est exact, il nous reste 5 min, sinon, le temps nous le dira... (ou le wiki)

---------- Post ajouté à 16h57 ----------

Les ricains partent en délire sur la page 666 qui approche  ::|:

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Si le conteur que j'ai trouvé est exact, il nous reste 5 min, sinon, le temps nous le dira... (ou le wiki)


Il est faux ton compteur !!!!!  ::P:

----------


## Ördek

> Il est faux ton compteur !!!!!


Ouais, mais je veux qu'il soit bon! IL LE FAUT! ::(:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

ThE COMPTEUR IS A LIE §§

----------


## znokiss

> Le temps restant estimé avant la complétion de la barre




Et maintenant ?

----------


## potexto

Non mais refflechissez, il faut plus de 30 min pour que ca avance de 1, et il nous en reste 3. Donc c'est pas pour tout de suite

----------


## Moff Tigriss

> Et maintenant ?


Tout le monde est mourru, et le monde est bloqué dans une boucle spatiotemporelle qui nous fait revivre la même heure en boucle, 30 secondes avant la fin de la barre.  ::):

----------


## Ördek

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9f1...c9fb0590ad.jpg
> 
> Et maintenant ?


Ben soit une annonce tonitruante vient dans les quelques prochaines minutes soit on compte les heures  ::|:

----------


## kalisto75

> Pas de mise à jour, par exemple.


j'ai téléchargé 150Mo pourtant ce matin, mais ça devais être la VO alors vus que le jeux était repassé en anglais  ::|:

----------


## Chedaa

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9f1...c9fb0590ad.jpg
> 
> Et maintenant ?

----------


## Ördek

Un autre countdown mais j'ai pas vérifié l'exactitude

----------


## kalisto75

Ah GladOS viens de hacker le wiki  ::rolleyes:: 

http://portalwiki.net/index.php/The_Progress_Bar

----------


## Moff Tigriss

Moi j'en ai un certifié, vu que c'est le dernier :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_IKcMl_a9A

... désolé  :B):

----------


## znokiss

Mise à jour de Portal, chez moi !

edit : ah non, j'ai rien dit, c'est tout le jeu qui se retélécharge tout seul...

----------


## Sao

> Bon j'arrive pas à utiliser les radios...
> Je les prend, je les balade pour essayer de capter les signaux, mais quedalle à part la musique d'ascenseur...


Haha t'es tout nul, je le savais Cacalow. Blague à part t'es sûr que tu les balades partout ?

----------


## Ördek

Sur le fofo steam ils pensent que tout est down d'un coup parce qu'ils en sont à la page 666  ::|: 

---------- Post ajouté à 17h13 ----------

Ah! le wiki est up!

----------


## Chipatama

Ok, donc GLaDOS 3.11 fait un dump de ses données. Mais vers ou, vers quoi.
A savoir qu'elle à tout, vu que c'est le super ordinateur d' A.Science.

Donc elle à finit d'uploader, maintenant, elle fait un autre truc, d'ou la seconde barre.  :tired:

----------


## YaKi

> Ok, donc GLaDOS 3.11 fait un dump de ses données. Mais vers ou, vers quoi.
> A savoir qu'elle à tout, vu que c'est le super ordinateur d' A.Science.
> 
> Donc elle à finit d'uploader, maintenant, elle fait un autre truc, d'ou la seconde barre.


Elle recompile son noyau ou un truc dans le genre voir même une défragmentation du disque

----------


## Darkath

> Ok, donc GLaDOS 3.11 fait un dump de ses données. Mais vers ou, vers quoi.
> A savoir qu'elle à tout, vu que c'est le super ordinateur d' A.Science.
> 
> Donc elle à finit d'uploader, maintenant, elle fait un autre truc, d'ou la seconde barre.


Moi je pense que la théorie du back up est la plus plausible

----------


## BSRobin

> Haha t'es tout nul, je le savais Cacalow. Blague à part t'es sûr que tu les balades partout ?


T'es sûr que tu les balades partout *en étant accroupi* ?

----------


## Sao

Ha oui c'est vrai j'avais oublié ça. Cacalow, t'entends BSR ? Accroupis-toi, en plus comme ça les tourelles te voient pas, un peu comme dans TF2.

----------


## Ördek

8h du mat PST ça fait bien minuit chez nous ? parce que le wiki dit que la barre sera complète à cette heure-là...

edit : ah oui mais non, c'est une vieille version du site...

----------


## Dark Fread

De toute façon, avec le coup du Borealis et ses 

Spoiler Alert! 


conteneurs estampillés Aperture Laboratories dans Episode Two

, on a de grosses suspicions depuis un bon moment qu'il y aura le Portal Gun dans Episode Three.  ::):

----------


## Max_well

> 8h du mat PST ça fait bien minuit chez nous ? parce que le wiki dit que la barre sera complète à cette heure-là...
> 
> edit : ah oui mais non, c'est une vieille version du site...


Le wiki disait ça hier soir. La d'après ce que j'ai vu, ce serait plutôt 10h45/11h am pst, donc 19h45/20h ici

----------


## Dark Fread

> Mise à jour de Portal, chez moi !
> 
> edit : ah non, j'ai rien dit, c'est tout le jeu qui se retélécharge tout seul...


 :haha:

----------


## troufiniou

> De toute façon, avec le coup du Borealis et ses 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> conteneurs estampillés Aperture Laboratories dans Episode Two
> 
> , on a de grosses suspicions depuis un bon moment qu'il y aura le Portal Gun dans Episode Three.


Non je pense pas tu vois Gordon utiliser un Portal Gun...Putain imaginez le Gravity Zero modifier pour qu'il fasse des Portails  ::wub::

----------


## Ördek

Tien tiens... Les gars du forum steam disent que la barre en est à 74/76! mais sans le prouver par des screenshots ni des liens...

----------


## Chipatama

Quoi qu'il en soit, les données des tests et de tout ce qui s'est passé dans aperture (portal) et avant, bah c'est pas perdu.

----------


## Octocat

Je suis sur le stream, la barre est bien à 74/76, il reste un poil de couille avant la fin.  ::o:

----------


## Ördek

> Je suis sur le stream, la barre est bien à 74/76, il reste un poil de couille avant la fin.


Stream? lien! lien! LIEEEEEEN!!  :Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## Octocat

> Stream? lien! lien! LIEEEEEEN!!


http://www.livestream.com/rmoore08

Il a été donné une ou deux page avant.  ::P: 

Mais il galère pour se reconnecter le mec là, ça marche plus.  :Emo: 

*Edit :*

Voilà la barre...

----------


## Ördek

> http://www.livestream.com/rmoore08
> 
> Il a été donné une ou deux page avant. 
> 
> Mais il galère pour se reconnecter le mec là, ça marche plus.


 ::huh::  J'étais dessus mais ça marchait pas jusqu'à ce que je clique...

----------


## YaKi

> http://www.livestream.com/rmoore08
> 
> Il a été donné une ou deux page avant. 
> 
> Mais il galère pour se reconnecter le mec là, ça marche plus.


Et puis il y a plus de slot dispo pour voir le stream  :Emo:

----------


## troufiniou

> http://www.livestream.com/rmoore08
> 
> Il a été donné une ou deux page avant. 
> 
> Mais il galère pour se reconnecter le mec là, ça marche plus.


Moi sa marche  ::P:

----------


## Chipatama

Haha.

----------


## GruntGrunt

P'tain les mecs vous êtes en train de baver pour voir une image fixe d'une barre de progression !
Protip : Démarrer > Exécuter > cmd (ça ressemble  ::): )

----------


## Ördek

> Haha.
> http://s2.---------.com/old/up/12678...c465a98059.png


 ::o:  ::o:  ::o:   Ils avaient raisons les ricains! c'est gabe!

----------


## Octocat

Wtf 



*Edit :*

Mh laissez tomber, ce serait un fake cette image.

Stream du stream pour les malheureux qui n'ont plus de place.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/narthorn

----------


## YaKi

Le mec en tout cas s'éclate sur son démineur en attendant

----------


## Az'

Dois-je vous rappeller que simplement ANNONCER un jeu ne sert à rien vu qu'ils le sont déjà ? Aussi bien Ep3 que Portal 2. Non s'il y a une annonce sur ces deux là c'est du contenu qui sera présenté, pas juste un "lol on bosse dessus attendez encore un an ou deux §"  :tired:

----------


## troufiniou

> Wtf 
> 
> http://imgkk.com/i/0HIaB3.bmp


On va mourrir !!!

----------


## Chipatama



----------


## troufiniou

En fait GladOS est sous Dos...Oui car il y a marquer C:/  :tired:

----------


## astamarr

99.9% : Mémoire disque inssufisant . Veuillez libérer de l'espace.

Fail !

----------


## YaKi

Dommage que ça aille un peu vite il y a un text qui à l'air intéressant où glados dit qu'elle sait qu'on est beaucoup à regarder et à vouloir savoir et pas vue le reste

----------


## Conan3D

> http://www.livestream.com/rmoore08
> 
> Il a été donné une ou deux page avant. 
> 
> Mais il galère pour se reconnecter le mec là, ça marche plus.





> *3,955* viewer minutes



ZOMFGWTFBBQ  :WTF:

----------


## Hakaize

Euh j'ai essayer de faire en login glados . en MDP portal . Après j'ai eu comme avec johnson . Après j'ai fait list . et ensuite apply . Et la je repond a un questionnaire (d'ailleur on me dit que je suis le premier a l'avoir fait oO")

(En fait j'ai rien dit !)

----------


## Ördek

Et c'est là qu'on se rend compte que en fin de compte ça peut être très utile le double écran...

----------


## Octocat

> Euh j'ai essayer de faire en login glados . en MDP portal . Après j'ai eu comme avec johnson . Après j'ai fait list . et ensuite apply . Et la je repond a un questionnaire (d'ailleur on me dit que je suis le premier a l'avoir fait oO")


T'as trouvé un truc !  ::o: 

Non plus sérieusement laisse tomber le site web, c'est du vieux, y a rien dessus.

----------


## troufiniou

> Euh j'ai essayer de faire en login glados . en MDP portal . Après j'ai eu comme avec johnson . Après j'ai fait list . et ensuite apply . Et la je repond a un questionnaire (d'ailleur on me dit que je suis le premier a l'avoir fait oO")


Déja dit est le site est pas à jour !!! Putain

Sa fait du bien de le dire.

----------


## Eklis

Par contre ça fait moins de bien que de mal quand une phrase avec une grosse faute moche est écrite dans cette taille.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ördek

> Déja dit est le site est pas à jour !!! Putain
> 
> Sa fait du bien de le dire.





> T'as trouvé un truc ! 
> 
> Non plus sérieusement laisse tomber le site web, c'est du vieux, y a rien dessus.


Nan mais soyez pas vénères les gars, jcrois qu'il faisait une blague  :^_^:

----------


## Chipatama

> Dommage que ça aille un peu vite il y a un text qui à l'air intéressant où glados dit qu'elle sait qu'on est beaucoup à regarder et à vouloir savoir et pas vue le reste


Sur le BBS ?

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Par contre ça fait moins de bien que de mal quand une phrase avec une grosse faute moche est écrite dans cette taille.


Surtout quand y'en a une autre dans la phrase plus petite ^^

----------


## YaKi

> Sur le BBS ?


Yep monsieur mais via le stream on voit pas grand chose

----------


## troufiniou

> Surtout quand y'en a une autre dans la phrase plus petite ^^


Laisser moi vivre.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Chipatama

> Yep monsieur mais via le stream on voit pas grand chose


On va y trouver en ligne d'ici peu, alors.

----------


## znokiss

> Sa fait du bien de le dire.


Touche "9" pour faire un* Cé cédille*, scrogneugneu. Et en majuscule, on maintiens "alt" et on tape "128", comme ça : ÇÇÇÇ !

Ça fait du bien de le dire.

----------


## Dark Fread

> http://portalwiki.net/images/6/6f/00...162493.588.png


Je vois que dalle sur celle-là  ::O: 
On dirait qu'on distingue un toit de maison :

----------


## Conan3D

> euh j'ai essayer de faire en login glados . En mdp portal . Après j'ai eu comme avec johnson . Après j'ai fait list . Et ensuite apply . Et la je repond a un questionnaire (d'ailleur on me dit que je suis le premier a l'avoir fait oo")
> 
> (en fait j'ai rien dit !)


APERTURESCIENCE.COM C'EST*MORT MORT MORT*§§§!!§!§!§!!§!§§!§!11§!1§!!!1§§§§1  §!§1!1!1
Oh, tu n'as rien dit, désolé.

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Je vois que dalle sur celle-là 
> On dirait qu'on distingue un toit de maison : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/038...83831f921b.jpg


Je vois un papillon sur l'ASCII brut, à gauche  ::wacko::

----------


## Chipatama

> Je vois que dalle sur celle-là 
> On dirait qu'on distingue un toit de maison : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/038...83831f921b.jpg


Il est clair en tout cas qu'une source de lumière "importante" (genre qui éclaire vraiment, pas un pauvre trou dans un mur) est au dessus.
Après, faudrait deviner ce que sont les 'trucs' blancs.

----------


## potexto

> Je vois que dalle sur celle-là 
> On dirait qu'on distingue un toit de maison : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/038...83831f921b.jpg



Un toit de maison ?  ::blink:: 

Sinon si on eclaire au maximum : http://www.hapshack.com/images/sanstifcf.jpg on dirait le fantôme dans GhostBuster au milieu

----------


## YaKi

Le bbs sort des vieilles images ascii pour l'instant ça risque d'être plus long que prévue

----------


## Irontroll

Moi je vois une vache au milieu...

----------


## Ördek

> Je vois que dalle sur celle-là 
> On dirait qu'on distingue un toit de maison : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/038...83831f921b.jpg


Ouais, j'arrive à voir deux maisons, genre en rondins, côte à côte... :tired:

----------


## troufiniou

> Ouais, j'arrive à voir deux maisons, genre en rondins, côte à côte...


White Forest  ::huh::  ::O: 

Idée qui mais venu, G-Man dit bien, "j'ai reçu quelque propositions intéressantes" Aperture ?

----------


## Conan3D

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/narthorn

WTF  :WTF:

----------


## Ördek

> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/narthorn
> 
> WTF


C'est à un moment, le truc avançait pas donc le gars s'est amusé à changer les couleurs... maintenant on a un truc fait avec paint ici : le stream originel

----------


## Az'

Plus vite la barre.  :tired: 

PLUS VITE LA BARRE §§1  ::o:

----------


## YaKi

le bbs vient de sortir une image de femme de côté avec un portal gun à la main surement chell donc.

----------


## troufiniou

A tous ceux qui on regarde les ASCII, on a vu Chell de profil.

GG à Yaki ^^

----------


## Octocat

J'ai déjà posté la photo de profil, il y a même un mec de Facepunch qui lui a rajouté un zizi hihihihi.

Hum...

----------


## troufiniou

> J'ai déjà posté la photo de profil, il y a même un mec de Facepunch qui lui a rajouté un zizi hihihihi.
> 
> Hum...


Je euh...Photo  ::):

----------


## Az'

J'ai envie de faire caca mais j'ose pas m'éloigner de mon écran.  :tired: 

Ça a intérêt à valoir le coup ce truc.  ::(:

----------


## YaKi

Maintenant pourquoi sortir une image de chell dans le backup. Souvenir de la grande méchante qu'il faut éliminer ou plus ?

----------


## alba

> A tous ceux qui on regarde les ASCII, on a vu Chell de profil.
> 
> GG à Yaki ^^


En français ça donne quoi?

----------


## Ördek

> J'ai envie de faire caca mais j'ose pas m'éloigner de mon écran. 
> 
> Ça a intérêt à valoir le coup ce truc.


Jme suis retrouvé dans la même situation hier, mais un ordi portable qui traîne par là ça peut être vachement utile en fait!  ::):

----------


## Az'

> Maintenant pourquoi sortir une image de chell dans le backup. Souvenir de la grande méchante qu'il faut éliminer ou plus ?


C'est le fanservice. Ça attire les mâles.

Et ouais, même en mode texte les mecs.  ::):

----------


## Octocat

> Je euh...Photo


Huhu...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## YaKi

> En français ça donne quoi?


que glados garde en mémoire chell pour des raisons qu'elle seul connaît.

----------


## Chedaa

Rien ne dit que le profil représente Chell.

----------


## Ördek

NAAAAN! fausse manip' et je me retrouve exclu du stream  ::sad::  jdois regarder le stream du stream, cte honte!  ::(:

----------


## troufiniou

les ASCII du BBS sont donner aléatoirement ?? Si c'est le cas, il ce pourrait que l'on ai pas tous vus.

----------


## YaKi

Oh et glados qui fait son auto portrait avec de l'ascii, j'aurais dût prendre un screen quel con.

----------


## kalisto75

> Je euh...Photo

----------


## YaKi

> les ASCII du BBS sont donner aléatoirement ?? Si c'est le cas, il ce pourrait que l'on ai pas tous vus.


Apparement le gars retombe souvent sur les mêmes ascii. Si mes yeux ne me trompe pas .

----------


## Octocat

Je crois bien que la barre est a 75/76 là...

*Edit :* En effet les forums confirment.

----------


## alba

> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5132325/port...deview.ans.png


Elle fait de la diarrhée ou c'est moi?




> Je crois bien que la barre est a 75/76 là...


 :Bave:

----------


## troufiniou

19h45...Peut être l'une des heures les plus attendus de la part des Geeks.

----------


## YaKi

MAis quel con pourquoi j'ai changé de fenêtre pour ceux sur le stream c'est le visage de qui qu'on vient de voir.

----------


## Siphrodias

Un ASCII avec un visage vient de passer, apparement ça serait Cave Jhonson au vu des réactions.

----------


## kalisto75

> Elle fait de la diarrhée ou c'est moi?


On supposais que c'était le portal gun de profil.

----------


## troufiniou

> MAis quel con pourquoi j'ai changé de fenêtre pour ceux sur le stream c'est le visage de qui qu'on vient de voir.


Soit c'est Gabe, soit c'est Chell avec un chiffon dans la bouche...Je ne suis pas Sado.

----------


## YaKi

> Un ASCII avec un visage vient de passer, apparement ça serait Cave Jhonson au vu des réactions.


Celui là est déjà passé il y a pas longtemps apparemment

----------


## Siphrodias

Vu à l'instant sur la chatbox du stream : 

"TF2 L4D1n2 teams say "That will make our patches dlc get pushed back by over 6 months!" Gabe says "Like I care.""

EDIT : Et il y'aurait du nouveau.
RE EDIT : Enfin je suis pas sûr.

----------


## konoro

Hop la 76/76

----------


## Octocat

Mon rythme cardiaque s'accélère.  ::O:

----------


## troufiniou

> Hop la 76/76


Serieux ?

----------


## Irontroll

"It's a trap ! Ima firin mah lazoooooooooooooooooooooor !"

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Qu'il est bon d'être normal et d'attendre patiemment une vraie niouze en faisant des trucs intéressants à côté.



 :Cigare:

----------


## Tonight

Voila, l'annonce va tomber, Valve va bien refaire un HL 3 et Portal 2 (ça on le savait) la nouvelle c'est qu'ils sortiront dans 15 ans avec L4D 32 et la vrai nouvelle c'est ... c'est ... que ca reste le moteur Source actuel non modifié.

Merci Valve.

----------


## Octocat

Nouveau calcul approximatif, 19h40 pour la barre complète.

----------


## Dark Fread

Raah, je viens de choper le stream, on dirait que la gars arrive plus à se reconnecter  :Emo:

----------


## potexto

:^_^:  :^_^:

----------


## Az'

Non c'est normal, ça arrive à chaque fois qu'il a fait défiler tout le terminal, c'est histoire de revoir la barre de progression.

Ce truc est devenu hypnotisant  :tired:

----------


## Siphrodias

Ouais là il a du mal  ::unsure::

----------


## Ördek

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_YnL-c9FC-ZY/S5.../s640/gabe.jpg

 ::o:   ::o:   ::o:

----------


## Az'

J'ai rien dit.  :tired:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Ouais là il a du mal


Ca y est, reco  ::lol::

----------


## Tib0o

Vous avez le lien du stream ?

----------


## Octocat

Je me sens ouned, je vais partir sur Béziers vers 19h, 2 heures de route, pile la tranche horaire ou je vais tout rater.

Fuck la vie.  :Emo: 

---------- Post ajouté à 18h45 ----------




WTTTTFFF

----------


## Irontroll

No rage.

----------


## Siphrodias

> Ca y est, reco


Ouais j'ai vu !!

BONHEUUUUUUUUUUUUUR !!!

 :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^:

----------


## troufiniou

> Je me sens ouned, je vais partir sur Béziers vers 19h, 2 heures de route, pile la tranche horaire ou je vais tout rater.
> 
> Fuck la vie. 
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 18h45 ----------
> 
> http://gameinformer.com/resized-imag....portaltop.jpg
> 
> WTTTTFFF


Numéro de tel pour l'info  :;):

----------


## Sim's

Edit : grillé mais jamais deux sans trois.  ::P:

----------


## Conan3D

> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_YnL-c9FC-ZY/S5.../s640/gabe.jpg


Gabe va servir de modèle à Cave Johnson.

Ce serait donc le père de Chell Johnson.








 :Gerbe:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Vous avez le lien du stream ?


http://www.livestream.com/rmoore08

----------


## pakk

http://gameinformer.com/b/news/archi...-revealed.aspx
Ça casse un peu tout le teasing une confirmation de source "non officielle" je trouve.

edit: erf, grillé. Ce thread va trop vite o_o

----------


## Irontroll

Oula, c'est quoi vos images là ?

----------


## YaKi

> Je me sens ouned, je vais partir sur Béziers vers 19h, 2 heures de route, pile la tranche horaire ou je vais tout rater.
> 
> Fuck la vie.


Tout pareil mais pas la même direction.

----------


## Ördek

zOMG! C'est quoi ces couvs de mag? fake ou pas? faut une preuve! jvais voir sur le site de gameinformer!

----------


## Octocat

http://store.steampowered.com/news/3559/

*Voilà, c'était peut être ça, l'annonce de la barre.*

On va donc retourner dans le labo, complètement envahit pas les plantes tout ça, génial !  :Bave:

----------


## BSRobin

> Qu'il est bon d'être normal et d'attendre patiemment une vraie niouze en faisant des trucs intéressants à côté.


Refaire Portal accroupi c'est intéressant finalement ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Irontroll

J'ai envie de dire, tout ça pour ça xD

----------


## skacky

Si c'est un fake, c'est super bien fait !
Shacknews a l'air de confirmer : http://su.pr/2zsOA0

----------


## DarkRangers

> Je me sens ouned, je vais partir sur Béziers vers 19h, 2 heures de route, pile la tranche horaire ou je vais tout rater.
> 
> Fuck la vie. 
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 18h45 ----------
> 
> http://gameinformer.com/resized-imag....portaltop.jpg
> 
> http://gameinformer.com/resized-imag...rtalcover2.jpg
> WTTTTFFF


En tout cas, ça ressemble aux ASCII...

----------


## troufiniou

> J'ai envie de dire, tout ça pour ça xD


Bon bah ma corde va servir à quelque chose.

----------


## Ördek

Ça me parair quand même bizarre cette annonce avant la fin, mais si c'est steampowered...

----------


## Az'

CAY QUOI CAY COUVERTURES ?!  ::o: 
Fake ?
Pas fake ?

C'est beau ces trucs en plus  :tired:

----------


## YaKi

C'est décevant l'annonce sur steam là ça fait un peu tout ça pour ça.

----------


## Dark Fread

> http://store.steampowered.com/news/3559/
> 
> *Voilà, c'était peut être ça, l'annonce de la barre.*
> 
> On va donc retourner dans le labo, complètement envahit pas les plantes tout ça, génial !


Pourquoi il y a des lettres soulignées dans la news ?

edit : d a t m a n n h 0 n e e

----------


## kalisto75

> http://store.steampowered.com/news/3559/
> 
> *Voilà, c'était peut être ça, l'annonce de la barre.*
> 
> On va donc retourner dans le labo, complètement envahit pas les plantes tout ça, génial !


Pourquoi il y a des caractères soulignés ?
edit : gniii pas assez rapide

----------


## BSRobin

Ouais non sérieux, tout ce teasing pour annoncer un jeu qu'on sait déjà être dans les tuyaux pour DANS NEUF PUTAINS DE MOIS EN VALVE TIME ?  :tired:

----------


## Eklis

> http://store.steampowered.com/news/3559/
> 
> Voilà, c'était peut être ça, l'annonce de la barre.


Vous voyez aussi certains caractères soulignés ?




> dratmannh0nee


C'est tout ce qu'il y a je crois.

----------


## Irontroll

drattm ann h0nee

C'est ce qui est souligné

----------


## Octocat

PS : http://gameinformer.com/mag/portal2.aspx

*Site du teasing, qui donnera des news aux dates précisé.*

----------


## Sim's

Le serveur de Gameinformer vient d'exploser.  ::XD::

----------


## Pontifex

Il y a deux "t" : drattmannh0nee

----------


## YaKi

> Vos voyez aussi certains caractères soulignés ?
> 
> 
> 
> C'est tout ce qu'il y a je crois.


Pas vue d'autres à part le lien vers la boutique

----------


## skacky

Oui les caractères soulignés donnent drattmannh0nee
Peut-être un nouveau login/password pour le BBS ?

----------


## Sim's

> drattm ann h0nee
> 
> C'est ce qui est souligné


Un anagramme ?  :tired:

----------


## Ördek

la démo

----------


## Octocat

> la démo


...  ::o:

----------


## Irontroll

OMG

----------


## Conan3D

OUIN ILS M'ONT TOUT CASSE MON BÔ TEASING CHEZ VALVE OUIIIIN  ::cry::

----------


## Tonight

or need that man

Je fais des essais hein pas me taper !

----------


## YaKi

Ha merde je pensais que c'était un vieux truc moi first slice

----------


## Ördek

En plus ils font ça quand jpeux pas y jouer à cause de mon plâtre, POURQUOIIIIIII???  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## Max_well

C'est la demo du 1 ça...

Je pense que c'est pas fini, vu les lettres soulignés dans la news.
Ça cache des choses.

*Want to believe*

----------


## kalisto75

> la démo


8/05/2008, démo de portal pas du 2

----------


## Pontifex

Démo: Date de parution: 8 Mai 2008 ><
Sinon, "drattmannh0nee" j'y vois ratman et h0nee (honey ?)

----------


## tenshu

Ils sont mauvais finalement éclater la bulle de buzz comme ça avec une annonce toute sobre.
Nul.

----------


## Ördek

oui, j'ai vu la date deux secondes après mon dernier post désolé  ::rolleyes::

----------


## YaKi

> C'est la demo du 1 ça...
> 
> Je pense que c'est pas fini, vu les lettres soulignés dans la news.
> Ça cache des choses.
> 
> *Want to believe*


Pareil je pense que c'est plus que ce qu'on pourrait penser après tous ce teasing va encore falloir se creuser les méninges .

----------


## Lucaxor

le gars vient de se logger avec les lettres soulignées. Wouhou  :Emo:

----------


## Nepenthès

Je reste dans l'espoir d'un nouveau Half Life annoncé ! Parce que chercher tout ce temps, pour qu'ils finissent par l'annoncer eux meme c'est naze. ><'

----------


## Conan3D

drattman = login
h0ney = pass (le mec du stream vient de le faire dans le BBS)

----------


## BSRobin

that  mean dr0ne (+n, manque le s à mean)
that  mean dr n0ne (manque le s à mean)

Oui, logique le login/mdp, deux phrases, deux mots

----------


## Octocat

Voilà à cause de Ördek je suis passé pour un con sur Facepunch avec la démo.  ::lol::

----------


## Sim's

Voilà là au moins ça marche.  ::):

----------


## Ördek

> Voilà à cause de Ördek je suis passé pour un con sur Facepunch avec la démo. :lol


ah merde, désolé... ::rolleyes::

----------


## potexto

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH ! Noooon ! C'est pas possible !!! P*tain ! Toutes ces journées et ces nuits ..... pour ca  ::o:  ::sad::  ::sad::  ::sad::  ::sad::  ::sad::  ::sad::  ::sad::

----------


## tenshu

Putain il se passe quoi sur le bbs?

----------


## YaKi

Prochaine vrai image le 8 quoi.

----------


## kalisto75

Sur le site de gameinformer http://gameinformer.com/mag/portal2.aspx ça dit que ce seras un jeux dans lequel ils investirons plus de temps et d'argent, et qu'il seras vendus au prix fort.

----------


## Tonight

Non c'est pas la face cachée de l'iceberg. C'est pas juste ca, cette annonce faire partie de l'énigme.

----------


## Conan3D

Boycott §§§

----------


## YaKi

> Sur le site de gameinformer http://gameinformer.com/mag/portal2.aspx ça dit que ce seras un jeux dans lequel ils investirons plus de temps et d'argent, et qu'il seras vendus au prix fort.


Si il y a une version collector ce serait vraiment  ::wub::

----------


## BSRobin

Et gameinformer vient de cramer son budget bande passante pour tout 2010  ::P:

----------


## Ördek

> Non c'est pas la face cachée de l'iceberg. C'est pas juste ca, cette annonce faire partie de l'énigme.


C'est ce que jme dis aussi, et ça a déjà fait pas mal de bruit!

----------


## Az'

Je suis heureux de cette officialisation, bien que nous le savions déjà depuis longtemps... Je veux PLUS QUE ÇA !

Un teasing pareil ne peut pas mener à quelque chose d'aussi convenu bordel !  :tired:

----------


## tenshu

Alors alors il s'est loggé le Monsieur?
What happenened?

----------


## Pontifex

Ce qu'il y a sur GameInformer:



> Valve is known for making quality first-person shooters: The Half-Life series redefined how players think about the FPS genre, while titles like Team Fortress and Left 4 Dead took team-oriented multiplayer action to a whole new level. But among Valve's stable of popular shooters, one game stands alone: the mind-bending puzzler, Portal. A small-scale experiment that was squeezed into 2007's The Orange Box alongside some powerful heavyweights, the love Portal received from fans was beyond anything Valve could have imagined, winning it a full-fledged, standalone sequel. Our 12-page cover story gives you the first details on Portal 2's new gameplay mechanics, storyline, and some surprising new twists.


Et apparemment, il  y aura de nouvelles infos au cours du mois ici

----------


## Ördek

> Si il y a une version collector ce serait vraiment


avec un vrai portal gun dans la boîte et tout!  ::o:   :Bave:

----------


## DarkGollumQC

J'espere que ses un fake la?

Parce que ses photos a deux balle......

----------


## YaKi

> Alors alors il s'est loggé le Monsieur?
> What happenened?


Il fait des tentatives qui marchent pas pour l'instant.

----------


## Tib0o

Question : la  barre de progression correspondait à quoi exactement ? Elle existe depuis quand ?

----------


## Alab

J'ai raté quoi depuis hier j'ai vu aucune maj du post de départ. 

Sinon j'ai trouvé ça aussi dans portal :


Le squelette du sujet 042 ça serait pas un de ces robotsexual ?  ::huh::

----------


## Tonight

tenshu non pour l'instant ca passe pas. Login incorrect il essaye de différente façon.

----------


## kalisto75

Hum, les teasing de gameinformer s'arretent le 31/03, a tout les coup y auras un truc le 1/04 : nan en fait on sort steam sur mac  ::(:

----------


## alba

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON§§§ :Emo:  :Emo: 




> Non c'est pas la face cachée de l'iceberg. C'est pas juste ca, cette annonce faire partie de l'énigme.


Putain ouais, j'ai aimé portal mais half life... quoi half life TENTEND§§

----------


## tenshu

Old alab

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> PORTAL 2 annoncé 
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/news/3559/


Ouais, ça fait 2 pages qu'on en parle.  ::):

----------


## ElliotReid

Salut!
Désolé mais j'ai un peu la flemme de lire l'ensemble des pages, on peut me résumer svp?  ::P:

----------


## YaKi

> Hum, les teasing de gameinformer s'arretent le 31/03, a tout les coup y auras un truc le 1/04 : nan en fait on sort steam sur mac


Où la sortie de portal 2 et hl ep 3 le 01/04  ::wub::

----------


## Ördek

MAIS QUE FAIT KAHN LUST??? IL RATE TOUT ÇA!!  On lui dira même pas, on le laisse trouver!  ::):

----------


## YaKi

> Salut!
> Désolé mais j'ai un peu la flemme de lire l'ensemble des pages, on peut me résumer svp?


http://gameinformer.com/b/news/archi...-revealed.aspx 
http://gameinformer.com/mag/portal2.aspx
Voilà pour le plus important.

----------


## alba

> Ouais, ça fait 2 pages qu'on en parle.


En même temps y a dix réponses par minute. ::(:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Refaire Portal accroupi c'est intéressant finalement ?


Hu hu nan je ne le referais pas accroupi, j'suis pas maso. Quelle idée à la con d'ailleurs  :tired: .

----------


## kalisto75

> Salut!
> Désolé mais j'ai un peu la flemme de lire l'ensemble des pages, on peut me résumer svp?


http://gameinformer.com/mag/portal2.aspx (clic sur april cover reveal)
et http://store.steampowered.com/news/3559/

----------


## Moff Tigriss

> Salut!
> Désolé mais j'ai un peu la flemme de lire l'ensemble des pages, on peut me résumer svp?


Ca depuis trois jours :
http://media.ign.com/games/image/art...1200684608.jpg

Et ca depuis 10 minutes :
http://media.ign.com/games/image/art...1200684654.jpg

 ::o:

----------


## Alab

> PORTAL 2 annoncé 
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/news/3559/


Heu ça fait quand même mal autant de teasing et de mystère pour ça.  ::O: 

Enfin c'est bien et tout mais j'espère vraiment qu'il y aura des surprises !!

----------


## ElliotReid

Merci  ::P:

----------


## Ördek

Oubliez pas que la barre est pas encore complète...

----------


## BSRobin

Bah la news steam avec les lettres soulignées annonce ça pour Noël, ce qui fait un peu chier (car loin).
La surprise c'est ptet que la sortie est beaucoup plus proche ...

----------


## kalisto75

Toutes ces plantes sur les couvs ça me fait penser a la foret vierge, des dinosaures  ::o:

----------


## Alab

Euh sinon la démo j'arrive pas à la télécharger depuis steam (logiciel) et à partir de firefox il me dit que le logiciel steam n'est pas associé donc que je peux pas non plus le télécharger, ya pas d'autre moyen ??

----------


## FragDamon

Non mais il va y avoir autre chose à mon avis. Et puis qui dit que ces covers sont pas des fakes, ou préparées par Valve exprès pour leur teasing ? Et puis l'annonce avec les mots soulignés à mon avis cache autre chose aussi...attendons  ::P:

----------


## DarkGollumQC

J'espère qu'il aurais quelque chose d'autre a la fin de la barre...

Parce que sa fait 3 ans que l'on attend ep3 et il nous sorte un portal 2,qui n'est pas encore commencer, avec un moteur vieux de 2004????

Même si il est jolie il se fous de notre gueule la.....sérieusement...

----------


## Tonight

C'est un anagramme ça dit that man need or et c'est Chell qui a besoin du dr Freeman (coquine). ^^

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Bon, je ne dis plus rien à Algent.  ::ninja::

----------


## YaKi

> Non mais il va y avoir autre chose à mon avis. Et puis qui dit que ces covers sont pas des fakes, ou préparées par Valve exprès pour leur teasing ? Et puis l'annonce avec les mots soulignés à mon avis cache autre chose aussi...attendons


Gameinformer est pas le site qui balance des fake plus l'autre page est sérieuse et annonce sur leurs sites donc. 
Confirmer chez nofrag http://www.nofrag.com/2010/mar/05/33854/

----------


## Ördek

> Euh sinon la démo j'arrive pas à la télécharger depuis steam (logiciel) et à partir de firefox il me dit que le logiciel steam n'est pas associé donc que je peux pas non plus le télécharger, ya pas d'autre moyen ??


T'as dû rater quelques pages, la démo c'est celle du 1, j'étais juste pas au courant  ::P:

----------


## kalisto75

> Euh sinon la démo j'arrive pas à la télécharger depuis steam (logiciel) et à partir de firefox il me dit que le logiciel steam n'est pas associé donc que je peux pas non plus le télécharger, ya pas d'autre moyen ??


c'est la démo du 1 laisse tomber

----------


## Conan3D

> Euh sinon la démo j'arrive pas à la télécharger depuis steam (logiciel) et à partir de firefox il me dit que le logiciel steam n'est pas associé donc que je peux pas non plus le télécharger, ya pas d'autre moyen ??


C'est la démo du 1 idiot §§§!!§!§§§§111!§§!§!§1!!!§§1§§§§  1§1§§1§§!!§1§!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'vais être méchant, mais même s j'ai bien trippé sur Portal, j'espère qu'il y aura de nouvelles possibilités, parce que faire mumuse à faire des portails partout dans les murs, ça marche la première fois, mais ça risque de devenir lassant.

----------


## Ördek

IL EST CONNECTE!  :Bave:   ::wacko::

----------


## YaKi

> C'est pas fini en plus, les lettres soulignées forment un nouveau login/mdp pour le bbs (qui est hs du coup la)

----------


## kalisto75

> J'vais être méchant, mais même s j'ai bien trippé sur Portal, j'espère qu'il y aura de nouvelles possibilités, parce que faire mumuse à faire des portails partout dans les murs, ça marche la première fois, mais ça risque de devenir lassant.


On pourras faire un 3eme portail, vert cette fois  ::o:

----------


## Ördek

ah, plus maintenant, mais au moins il a le login/pwd

----------


## DarkGollumQC

> Toutes ces plantes sur les couvs ça me fait penser a la foret vierge, des dinosaures



Plausible.... Mais j'espere vraiment pas  :tired:

----------


## Ördek

"Team Portress: Ep 3"  :^_^:

----------


## potexto

Bon alors, est-ce qu'on s'est fait c*** juste pour 2 image de Portal 2 ?  ::huh::

----------


## Conan3D

Même pas, 2 artworks  ::|:

----------


## yugoboss

> J'espère qu'il aurais quelque chose d'autre a la fin de la barre...



J'ai dû rater un truc là : c'est quoi cette histoire de barre ?

----------


## kalisto75

> Même pas, 2 artworks :/


1ere et 4eme de couv du numéros d'avril de gameinformer.
Le futur poisson d'avril le plus buzz de l'histoire du net  ::o:

----------


## Naith

> On pourras faire un 3eme portail, vert cette fois


T'as pensé aux gens qui n'ont qu'une souris à deux boutons ? SCANDALE §§

----------


## Siphrodias

Moi je suis pas sûr, mais je pense qu'ils vont soit annoncer un truc énorme derrière en plus de Portal 2 (bon en même temps on s'y attendait un peu tous là), soit Gabe va danser en string et se plaindre du bug Time-Warp de la PS3 et en faire un flim avec Gordon freeman se battant avec un monolithe noir d'un certain constructeur japonais, et à la fin il fait des enfants avec le nain.

----------


## Tonight

Ba parait que Valve a monté un énorme buzzz mais bon ça passe incognito sur le net personne est au courant  ::P:

----------


## YaKi

Les couvertures à mon sens mettent en pièce ma jolie théorie de regroupement hl et portal les plantes donnant l'impression d'une végétation beaucoup plus vaste et pas forcément européenne, beaucoup de mousses mais bon ça veut pas dire grand chose. Par contre la fin de portal nous montraient un parking avec des arbres mais pas énormément alors que là la végétation à l'air de prendre tout. Du coup ça peut-être le réveil de glados longtemps après que chell se soit barré peu probable. Soit ben heu .....

----------


## Conan3D

I have loled so high that my teeth are now into my brain

Pour le dernier message de Kalisto, uh

----------


## Abaker

Maj de portal chez moi.

----------


## Dark Fread

Voilà ce qu'on peut faire avec les lettres soulignées de la news.

Sans le zéro : http://www.wordsmith.org/anagram/ana...=n&l=n&q=n&k=1
Avec le zéro remplacé par o : http://www.wordsmith.org/anagram/ana...=n&l=n&q=n&k=1

C'est pas gagné  ::O:

----------


## Piloubul

> PORTAL 2 annoncé 
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/news/3559/


Sa va roxx du poney  ::wub:: 
c'est sur que sa fou les boules tout ce mystère pour sa mais vous attendiez quoi ? ben une réponse entre portal 2 ou Ep3 donc je vois pas pourquoi être déçus  :tired:

----------


## Algent

@pyjama: mouarf 2 pages aussi, ça fait que 20min que ça en parlait sur irc j'ai pas regardé les messages plus vieux  ::rolleyes:: 





> J'ai dû rater un truc là : c'est quoi cette histoire de barre ?


Une barre de chargement sur le bbs qui depuis qu'elle est completé aurait rajouté des "images" (on voit plein de nouveautés sur les stream)

----------


## YaKi

> Voilà ce qu'on peut faire avec les lettres soulignées de la news.
> 
> Sans le zéro : http://www.wordsmith.org/anagram/ana...=n&l=n&q=n&k=1
> Avec le zéro remplacé par o : http://www.wordsmith.org/anagram/ana...=n&l=n&q=n&k=1
> 
> C'est pas gagné


Celui là est très bon Anthem Ant Nerd et en dis beaucoup sur notre activité

----------


## Caparzo

Vu sur le forum steam, l'annonce de L4D2 était bien plus longue : 

http://store.steampowered.com/news/2552/

Donc il y a sûrement des infos manquantes est peut être récupérables via le BBS.

----------


## kalisto75

> Les couvertures à mon sens mettent en pièce ma jolie théorie de regroupement hl et portal les plantes donnant l'impression d'une végétation beaucoup plus vaste et pas forcément européenne, beaucoup de mousses mais bon ça veut pas dire grand chose. Par contre la fin de portal nous montraient un parking avec des arbres mais pas énormément alors que là la végétation à l'air de prendre tout. Du coup ça peut-être le réveil de glados longtemps après que chell se soit barré peu probable. Soit ben heu .....


Forêt vierge a l'epoque préhistorique, d'ou les fichiers sont dinosaure. 
Portal gun avec voyage temporel a la braid inclus  ::o:

----------


## YaKi

Bon confirmation via la twitter de netsabes (mec qui bosse chez nofrag) il vient à l'instant de recevoir le communiqué de presse de la part de valve, je cite "HA ! le communiqué de presse de Valve pour Portal 2 qui arrive 9 minutes après la publication de la news sur NF. "

----------


## Conan3D

> Sa va roxx du poney
> c'est sur que sa fou les boules tout ce mystère pour sa mais vous attendiez quoi ? ben une réponse entre portal 2 ou Ep3 donc je vois pas pourquoi être déçus



STOP LE "sa" C'EST "ça" ET ENCORE MOINS "ca" QUI N'EXISTE PAS

----------


## kalisto75

> Maj de portal chez moi.


vérifis qu'il est pas simplement passé en VO comme moi ce midi

----------


## Abaker

Exact, bien vu, je m'étais pas connecter depuis ce matin 6H.

----------


## Siphrodias

Mouarf le stream du stream n'arrive plus à se connecter ^^

----------


## potexto

> Sa va roxx du poney 
> c'est sur que sa fou les boules tout ce mystère pour sa mais vous attendiez quoi ? ben une réponse entre portal 2 ou Ep3 donc je vois pas pourquoi être déçus


On pouvait s'attendre par exemple .... a ce que Valve nous etonne.
Qu'on ai droit à une annonce d'une Box Episode 3 + Portal ou d'un jeu avec les deux, j'en sais rien

----------


## Caparzo

C'est peut être pas fini niveau annonce.

----------


## Ördek

Raaaah, faut que jmange! Pourquoi suis-je un humain comme tous les autres?  ::sad::

----------


## Emualynk

> On pouvait s'attendre par exemple .... a ce que Valve nous etonne.
> Qu'on ai droit à une annonce d'une Box Episode 3 + Portal ou d'un jeu avec les deux, j'en sais rien


C'est pas fini, il reste les lettres soulignées.

----------


## troufiniou

Les gars il reste encore 20min pour peut êtres des grosses infos  :;):

----------


## YaKi

> On pouvait s'attendre par exemple .... a ce que Valve nous etonne.
> Qu'on ai droit à une annonce d'une Box Episode 3 + Portal ou d'un jeu avec les deux, j'en sais rien


Je sais que ce que je vais dire va faire fanboy mais merde quoi leurs teaser est une preuve d'amour à leurs publics ils se contentent pas de balancer deux pauvres images comme ça par communiqué de presse. Il a fallut et il va falloir encore fouillé à mort faire des hypothèses qui nous mèneront nulle part mais au moins l'attente aura été vraiment sympa.

----------


## potexto

Nempeche que ca me fout quand meme les boules. Parceque les lettres soulignées : OK ... Mais tout ce qu'on a fait avant ne servait à rien du tout, on les aurait eu quand même ces lettres soulignées

----------


## Az'

Gameinformer vas pas balancer 10 news pour Mars et laisser un vide jusqu'à la sortie  :tired: 

Ça cache un truc. Pas possible que ça s'arrête là. Surtout que Portal 2 a été ANNONCE il y a déjà longtemps.

L'ANNONCE DE PORTAL 2 C'EST OLD !!

----------


## Caparzo

C'est vrai que la semaine que nous avons passés était super sympa ! Bravo Valve à ce niveau là.

----------


## potexto

> Ça cache un truc. Pas possible que ça s'arrête là.



On est tous d'acord sur ce point on dirait

----------


## Pontifex

Et dernièrement, une drôle d'image a été trouvée. L'article est vide pour l'instant mais ça devrait se remplir rapidement
Et impossible d'accéder à un stream : celui-ci ne fonctionne plus (l'uploader s'est fait jet du stream originel) et l'autre ne montre rien de bien passionnant

----------


## Khayvaan

> at the end of oen fo the glados pics of glados it said Maintainer: Doug Rattmann


Drattman/honey est un nouveau login/pw pour le BBS, la connection est en cours.

On commence à récupérer du neuf http://pastebin.com/stHSgY2V 
Apparement tout le monde travaille sur le "Aperture Image Format"

----------


## Algent

Voila exactement ce qui a été débloqué:



> Aperture Image Format is a vector image format with file extension .APF.  It appears to be loadable from a BASIC program.


 :tired:  ça promet. Plus qu'a attendre qu'un type trouve avec quoi l'ouvrir

edit: http://pastebin.com/PPG0ZmKm un bout du truc

----------


## Az'

J'ai eu un but pendant quelques jours et maintenant ils me l'ôtent.

Je fais comment si ça s'arrête là ? Comment est-ce que l'on va reprendre une vie normale après ça ?

On est les agents secrets de Valve, on est des sortes de défenseurs de la vérité... Ce genre de trucs. Notre vie a été bouleversée par cet événement  :tired:

----------


## Sim's

> Gameinformer vas pas balancer 10 news pour Mars et laisser un vide jusqu'à la sortie 
> 
> Ça cache un truc. Pas possible que ça s'arrête là. Surtout que Portal 2 a été ANNONCE il y a déjà longtemps.
> 
> L'ANNONCE DE PORTAL 2 C'EST OLD !!


D'ailleurs Nyk018 en parlait dans son mod, et il disait que ça serait le vrai Portal Prelude.

----------


## troufiniou

Imaginé une démo pour le gens qui possède Portal et qui on fini le succès des radios  :Bave:

----------


## DarkGollumQC

> Les gars il reste encore 20min pour peut êtres des grosses infos


alors je revient dans 20 min  ::zzz:: 

Ma aller regarder si ses pas si mal just cause 2....

Sinon hier j'ai finit portal en 3.4 heure.... Il est vraiment pas long j'espère un portal 2 au moin de 10 heure...

J'ai une théorie. Quand GLADOS est morte,blesser, un portal inter dimensionnel ses former et a transporter Aspeture Science a l'époque préhistorique. Dû au dinosaure et a la jungle amazonienne,donc on le sais que l'Amérique étais une jungle avant....
Et nous aussi,parce que l'on a été transporter par un robot..... Et dans la fin original nous nous serions enfuis,D'ou l'update

----------


## kalisto75

Re log sur le bbs

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/narthorn

----------


## Eklis

> alors je revient dans 20 min 
> 
> Ma aller regarder si ses pas si mal just cause 2....
> 
> Sinon hier j'ai finit portal en 3.4 heure.... Il est vraiment pas long j'espère un portal 2 au moin de 10 heure...
> 
> J'ai une théorie. Quand GLADOS est morte,blesser, un portal inter dimensionnel ses former et a transporter Aspeture Science a l'époque préhistorique. Dû au dinosaure et a la jungle amazonienne,donc on le sais que l'Amérique étais une jungle avant....
> Et nous aussi,parce que l'on a été transporter par un robot..... Et dans la fin original nous nous serions enfuis,D'ou l'update


O.K. euh va falloir faire un effort sur l'orthographe sinon tu vas te faire trucider.

----------


## Tiagos360

Mouais, je vais attendre le Trailer avant d'être tout content.

----------


## Caparzo

Apparition de "APERTURE IMAGE FORMAT (c) 1985" sur le BBS. Soit le format ".APF". Une nouvelle énigme en route ?

----------


## Dark Fread

6 minutes avant implosion du web  :Bave:

----------


## YaKi

> alors je revient dans 20 min 
> 
> Ma aller regarder si ses pas si mal just cause 2....
> 
> Sinon hier j'ai finit portal en 3.4 heure.... Il est vraiment pas long j'espère un portal 2 au moin de 10 heure...
> 
> J'ai une théorie. Quand GLADOS est morte,blesser, un portal inter dimensionnel ses former et a transporter Aspeture Science a l'époque préhistorique. Dû au dinosaure et a la jungle amazonienne,donc on le sais que l'Amérique étais une jungle avant....
> Et nous aussi,parce que l'on a été transporter par un robot..... Et dans la fin original nous nous serions enfuis,D'ou l'update


Au niveau de la tournure de phrase aussi. 
Après sur la théorie tu m'expliques comment tu blesses une machine ? Genre tu lui enlèves juste un câble ?

----------


## BSRobin

troufiniou, DarkGollumQC> sa seré posible de fair un nain fort sure l'auretograf ?

----------


## Sim's

Il reste quand même des énigmes dans tout ça notamment du côté des fichiers sons.  :tired:

----------


## Dark Fread

C'est moi ou le stream rmoore08 est parti faire caca ?  :Emo: 

Edit : progress bar complète sur le wiki.

----------


## Feisar

Dég, je m'absente deux heures et le truc est annoncé, c'est la fin de quelque chose, m'enfin Portal dans la jungle pourquoi pas, mais ça s'éloignerait pas un peu d'half life du coups?

----------


## Siphrodias

Bordel et ma pizza qui n'arrive pas, et mon index qui ne répond plus à force d'appuyer sur F5. C'est pas une vie ça...

----------


## DarkGollumQC

Façon de parler..... après qu'on l'ai briser,scraper...

Sinon quelqu'un sait pourquoi Asperture Science est aussi délabré? Exemple:
Quand on arrive a GLADOs,on a une vue de sa salle cylindique entourer par de la rouille.... Il aurais pu faire plus stylé genre  des laboratoire en bas,etc...

Mais on dirais qu'Asperture n'étais pas totalement finit de construire,on ne s'étaie pas remis de quelque chose de plus grave que du gaz....

PS:Désolé pour la formulation des phrase,pas très bon en français..

----------


## potexto

Valve maltraite la santé mentale des joueurs  ::cry::

----------


## kalisto75

Sinon vous avez vus http://www.aperturescience.com/ ?
Il faut taper LOGIN puis portal2 en login et portal et password et enfin apply pour lancer un questionnaire  ::o: 





 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Say hello

> DOUG RATTMANN



affilié au projet Aperture.

Et en mdp un nom familier pour désigner une chérie..
 :tired:

----------


## Khayvaan

http://bayimg.com/OaLeHAacA

Image décodée




> : To let you know what happened.
> : The drattman/h0nee login
> : it gave us a .APF file
> : which is a fake filetype
> : it was made by Doug Rattman
> : of Aperture Science
> : when we logging into the backup/backup account
> : it gave us a BASIC program
> : which would run the .APF file
> ...

----------


## YaKi

le mec est dedans mais ça donne pas grand chose pour l'instant

----------


## Siphrodias

> Sinon vous avez vus http://www.aperturescience.com/ ?
> Il faut taper LOGIN puis portal2 en login et portal et password et enfin apply pour lancer un questionnaire


Ho purée je le savais pas ça, j'y court de suite!!

----------


## Conan3D

> alors je revient dans 20 min 
> 
> Ma aller regarder si ses pas si mal just cause 2....
> 
> Sinon hier j'ai finit portal en 3.4 heure.... Il est vraiment pas long j'espère un portal 2 au moin de 10 heure...
> 
> J'ai une théorie. Quand GLADOS est morte,blesser, un portal inter dimensionnel ses former et a transporter Aspeture Science a l'époque préhistorique. Dû au dinosaure et a la jungle amazonienne,donc on le sais que l'Amérique étais une jungle avant....
> Et nous aussi,parce que l'on a été transporter par un robot..... Et dans la fin original nous nous serions enfuis,D'ou l'update


Aspeture  ::): 

Aspeture de saumon  :Bave:

----------


## kemkem

> Sinon vous avez vus http://www.aperturescience.com/ ?
> Il faut taper LOGIN puis portal2 en login et portal et password et enfin apply pour lancer un questionnaire


Ca commence à être légèrement lourdingue..

----------


## Algent

Un taré aurait déjà trouvé comment afficher l'image:  ::O: 


Respect

(et oui j'ai d'abord failpost sur l'autre topic xD)

----------


## Tiagos360

Fuck ! i got dépassed

----------


## potexto

> Un taré aurait déjà trouvé comment afficher l'image: 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0d4...755a02b4cf.jpg
> 
> Respect
> 
> (et oui j'ai d'abord failpost sur l'autre topic xD)


Ouaw

----------


## Siphrodias

Putain la classe  ::o: 

Fake ou pas ?

----------


## Conan3D

Il est temps d'utiliser mes connaissances en (Quick)Basic  ::):

----------


## Ördek

En gros ils nous disent "gg les mecs, maintenant on passe aux choses sérieuses!" Que de joie en perspective!  ::):  ::):  ::):

----------


## Az'

*Gaijin4Portal*  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Chedaa

Si vite ? eh ben !  ::o:  Y a des types chelous quand même!

----------


## Calvein

Du nouveau :




> : To let you know what happened.
> : The drattman/h0nee login
> : it gave us a .APF file
> : which is a fake filetype
> : it was made by *Doug Rattman
> *: of Aperture Science
> : when we logging into the backup/backup account
> : it gave us a BASIC program
> : which would run the .APF file
> ...

----------


## potexto

> Putain la classe 
> 
> Fake ou pas ?


Je pense pas que quelqu'un s'amuse a faire un fake  :tired:

----------


## Say hello

C'était juste un algo de remplissage d'écran, suffisait de trouver le langage, de compiler et d'exécuter.

Et ce n'était pas du QBasic.

----------


## Nepenthès

Quand meme ! Y'en a, on se demande comment vraiment ils font...

----------


## potexto

> *Gaijin4Portal*



Ca resume assez bien mon etat d'esprit au moment precis de l'annonce  ::happy2::

----------


## Siphrodias

> Je pense pas que quelqu'un s'amuse a faire un fake


Et pourquoi pas ?

Toi tu nous as bien Rick Rolled  ::P:

----------


## troufiniou

Je sens que Portal 2 va être leaké...Comme Half-Life 2  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ördek

lisay ça!  ::o:

----------


## Sim's

60 pages en même pas 5 minutes sur le principal topic sur Steam  ::XD::

----------


## Tiagos360

Portal 2 Episode 3 :D

----------


## BSRobin

> Putain la classe 
> 
> Fake ou pas ?


Si c'est un fake, c'est bien trouvé, parce qu'il a inclus les deux éléments de "menus" également trouvés sur le BBS.

----------


## Chedaa

C'est quand meme énorme ce buzz quand même, des images cachées dans des fichiers audio, qui amenent a un BBS qui donne des images ascii qui serait en plus des fichiers lisibles par un programme accessible sur un autre compte du BBS ... 
Vous pensez qu'il y a un scénariste derrière ça qu'a écrit à l'avance tout le truc?

----------


## potexto

> C'est quand meme énorme ce buzz quand même, des images cachées dans des fichiers audio, qui amenent a un BBS qui donne des images ascii qui serait en plus des fichiers lisibles par un programme accessible sur un autre compte du BBS ... 
> Vous pensez qu'il y a un scénariste derrière ça qu'a écrit à l'avance tout le truc?



Valve = Skynet


Voilà tu as la reponse  ::O:

----------


## Damz

GlaDOS est entrain de prendre le contrôle de Valve en fait.

----------


## Az'

Chedaa> C'est du Marc Laidlaw tout craché.

----------


## kalisto75

> C'est quand meme énorme ce buzz quand même, des images cachées dans des fichiers audio, qui amenent a un BBS qui donne des images ascii qui serait en plus des fichiers lisibles par un programme accessible sur un autre compte du BBS ... 
> Vous pensez qu'il y a un scénariste derrière ça qu'a écrit à l'avance tout le truc?


Les images et les fichiers du BBS sont 2 choses differentes, le 1er login/pass qui avais permit de récupérer les images ne marche plus depuis l'annonce officielle. Maintenant avec le 2eme login/pass récupéré grace a l'annonce il y a des fichiers.

----------


## Nepenthès

Et si ils avaient pris en compte le fait qu'on soit en weekend? :x Si c'est le cas, toute cette semaine n'auras été qu'une mise en bouche, et la on passe la seconde... >< . Qu'est-ce qu'on va bien pouvoir trouver?!
Pas dormir du weekend - > c'est parti

----------


## |-Bunk-|

Glados c'est Skynet qui a pris le contrôle de Gaby.

This is only a theory.
 ::huh::

----------


## Az'

Je suis debout depuis hier minuit. Avec ce qu'il faut de café de découvertes et d'espoir je pourrais tenir jusqu'à Lundi !  :B):

----------


## bullfrog



----------


## Algent

grillé par bullfrog  ::P:

----------


## Sim's

Zut flute grillé

----------


## kalisto75

Bah rien :x

----------


## troufiniou

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/509a4e7...ea0d64f1ac.jpg


Coop ? Putain ça va poutré !!

----------


## mrFish

> Portal 2 Episode 3 :D

----------


## Chedaa

Donc si on lis ce qui est écrit sur l"écran du type là, le programme d'aperture : y a que moi qui pense que c'est une annonce pour une beta ?

----------


## Ördek

Raaaaah, à force de switcher entre les différents sites j'ai plus le temps de poster : pèteuncâble : bullfrog m'a grilled§§

----------


## BSRobin

Sim's, kalisto75>  :haha:

----------


## bullfrog

> grillé par bullfrog


 :B): 

Alors, un nouveau mode coop ?

----------


## mrFish

Le mode coop c'était la prise de tête des derniers jours.
Mais bon pourquoi pas effectivement un Portal en coop.






 :Bave:

----------


## troufiniou

> Donc si on lis ce qui est écrit sur l"écran du type là, le programme d'aperture : y a que moi qui pense que c'est une annonce pour une beta ?


Pourquoi tu crois ça ?

----------


## Az'

Vu comme c'est formulé effectivement ça sonne comme une annonce de beta. Après ils vont pas choisir que des mecs qui sont allés décrypter ces trucs quand même... Si ?

Bon je vais apprendre deux ou trois langage de prog rapidos...

----------


## DarkGollumQC

> Vu comme c'est formulé effectivement ça sonne comme une annonce de beta. Après ils vont pas choisir que des mecs qui sont allés décrypter ces trucs quand même... Si ?
> 
> Bon je vais apprendre deux ou trois langage de prog rapidos...



Ceux qui ont trouvé toute les radio j'espère,parce que je suis dans se groupe

----------


## Nepenthès

D'un coté, pour l'image du magagine Game Informer : s'il y a un portail dans une foret et l'autre dans les locaux d'Aperture, on peu en déduire qu'il y avait une personne a l'interieur et l'autre a l'exterieur, non? Une pour chaque portails.

----------


## Algent

> Alors, un nouveau mode coop ?


Et c'est pas fini visiblement, il y aurai encore d'autres morceaux de code

----------


## kalisto75

> Vu comme c'est formulé effectivement ça sonne comme une annonce de beta. Après ils vont pas choisir que des mecs qui sont allés décrypter ces trucs quand même... Si ?
> 
> Bon je vais apprendre deux ou trois langage de prog rapidos...


Bah nan, comment tu veux qu'ils sachent qui a réellement participé. On se connecte pas a un BBS par IP, donc ils peuvent même pas recoupé avec les IP de steam.

----------


## Ördek

Théorie que jviens d'élaborer à l'instant : on voit bien que les deux portails de GI sont reliés, mais l'un avec une salle de test et l'autre avec une sorte de structure en ruine

Et si cette structure était GlaDOS dans le futur? genre la végétation l'a recouvert et tout... Et la chambre de test c'est aux débuts d'AS, genre avec les premiers sujets et le boss mort y a pas longtemps et qu'on voyage entre les deux pour résoudre des trucs?

Sinon, autre théorie venant de steam cette fois : les portails qu'on a laissés en tuant GlaDOS ne se sont pas refermés, ça a peut-être des effets secondaires imprévus?

Voilà, dites ce que vous en pensez avant que je fasse une crise cardiaque!  ::wacko::

----------


## Chedaa

> D'un coté, pour l'image du magagine Game Informer : s'il y a un portail dans une foret et l'autre dans les locaux d'Aperture, on peu en déduire qu'il y avait une personne a l'interieur et l'autre a l'exterieur, non? Une pour chaque portails.


A mon avis c'est dans un futur lointain après la destruction de GlaDOS, et la végétation reprend ses droits. Va rester une interrogation quand ? post HL2 ou encore plus tard ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Nous sommes désolés, le serveur  est trop occupé pour le  moment. Veuillez réessayer plus  tard.


Plus jamais ça, t'entends !?  :Emo:

----------


## Nepenthès

> Plus jamais ça, t'entends !?


J'ai cru que c'etait la fin o_o" ...

----------


## |-Bunk-|

Glados se répend mes frères.
Expiez vos péchés.

----------


## potexto

Entre le forum Steam bombardé de nouveaux topics, et le serveur de CPC qui crashe ...  ::o:

----------


## kalisto75

si j'ai bien compris ce qu'il se passe sur le live du BBS, ça envois maintenant des bouts de programmes, il en sont a 2/36, donc on devrais en savoir plus ... lundi  ::P:

----------


## Sim's

> J'ai cru que c'etait la fin o_o" ...


GLaDOS prend le contrôle.

----------


## Ördek

Raaaaaah ! Tous ces noobs qui regardent ! inscrivez-vous et participez, faites au moins crasher les servs pour une bonne raison ! :baveauxlèvres:

(en temps normal je suis très gentil, hein !  ::):  )

----------


## potexto

> Raaaaaah ! Tous ces noobs qui regardent ! inscrivez-vous et participez, faites au moins crasher les servs pour une bonne raison ! :baveauxlèvres:
> 
> (en temps normal je suis très gentil, hein !  )



C'est Valve qui fait crasher les servs pour nous couper la communication, ensuite se declenchera le plan B visant à amener chaque forumeur à devoir suivre l'enquete tout seul :fou:

----------


## Dark Fread

Mes amis, ayons une petite pensée pour Khan Lusth qui va devoir fouiller ce topic pour synthétiser les infos de ces dernières heures  :Cigare:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> si j'ai bien compris ce qu'il se passe sur le live du BBS, ça envois maintenant des bouts de programmes, il en sont a 2/36, donc on devrais en savoir plus ... lundi


Je dirais dimanche 7.  ::):

----------


## kalisto75

Bizarre que ça plante, on était + de 1000 l'autre jour et la a peine + de 200

----------


## Chedaa

Bon du coup je sais plus quel topic regarder sur steam avec le nouveau forum portal 2... ::O:

----------


## Ördek

Alors ? Alors ? Vous en pensez quoi de ma théorie?

Et sinon voici l'index des images trouvées à partir du nouveau code envoyé par le BBS, je suppose qu'ils vont rajouter toute nouvelle image trouvée... http://booto.bur.st/portal/ (ça facilitera le travail de Kahn Lust  ::):  )

----------


## Guest54108

Bon le programme c'est du basic, pour ce qui est du BBS tu t'y connect en ligne rtc donc ils ont ton numero d'appelant d'ou le fait de savoir qui recompenser.

Edit: sur le stream les complications commencent, erreur de compile, si ont doit faire joujou avec le Basic ça vas être cool cette histoire.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Bizarre que ça plante, on était + de 1000 l'autre jour et la a peine + de 200


Nan mais ça arrive de temps en temps depuis quelques semaines. En plus, faudrait compter le nombre de personnes sur tout le forum et non sur 1 topic.  :;):

----------


## potexto

> Bon du coup je sais plus quel topic regarder sur steam avec le nouveau forum portal 2...



Idem ... Ils font tout pour nous emm**der  :tired: 

Mais je reste quand meme sur le topic officiel sur le forum de Portal 1

----------


## kalisto75

> Bon du coup je sais plus quel topic regarder sur steam avec le nouveau forum portal 2...


Faut tout regarder ! T'as pas une carte ATI avec 6 écrans comme tout le monde ?   :Cigare:

----------


## Ördek

> Bon du coup je sais plus quel topic regarder sur steam avec le nouveau forum portal 2...


Pas le temps de chercher  :Bave:  lien plz?

----------


## kalisto75

> Pas le temps de chercher  lien plz?


http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...play.php?f=854

----------


## potexto

> Faut tout regarder ! T'as pas une carte ATI avec 6 écrans comme tout le monde ?


Petit joueur  :Cigare:

----------


## Ördek

> http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...play.php?f=854


Merci!  :;):  

Et sinon, vous en pensez quoi de ma théorie ? (oui, je suis tout excité, et alors ? )

Théorie que jviens d'élaborer à l'instant : on voit bien que les deux portails de GI sont reliés, mais l'un avec une salle de test et l'autre avec une sorte de structure en ruine

Et si cette structure était GlaDOS dans le futur? genre la végétation l'a recouvert et tout... Et la chambre de test c'est aux débuts d'AS, genre avec les premiers sujets et le boss mort y a pas longtemps et qu'on voyage entre les deux pour résoudre des trucs ?

Sinon, autre théorie venant de steam cette fois : les portails qu'on a laissés en tuant GlaDOS ne se sont pas refermés, ça a peut-être des effets secondaires imprévus ?

Voilà, dites ce que vous en pensez avant que je fasse une crise cardiaque !  ::wacko::

----------


## Az'

> Faut tout regarder ! T'as pas une carte ATI avec 6 écrans comme tout le monde ?


Beurk ATI  :tired:

----------


## Ördek

zOMG ce mec a une théorie oufguedin : 

Maybe it's not GLaDOS.......maybe ther is another Aperture facility with a GLaDOS like entity ruling it.......maybe there are hundreds of those facilities and the have GLaDOS like administrators?!?@?$#

----------


## Guest54108

jugement de valeur sans fondement mon cher!

Tous les memes !! ATI/Nvidia pareil mec.

----------


## Super_maçon

Puté z'êtes flippant, on se barre 4h00 et le topique choppe 25 pages.  ::huh:: 

Une âme charitable pour résumer les niouzes ? 

Les serveurs BBS lachent un programme c'est ça qu'on attendait ( me rappelle d'une barre de progression ) ? Les images sur les 2/3 pages précédentes suggérant le coop' c'est pas un fake ? C'est bien ce qu'affiche ce programme ?  ::o: 

Portal en coop' mazette  :Bave: 

Edit : Ha donc on a officiellement un portal 2 on dirait ! C'est bon ça.

----------


## kalisto75

> Merci!  
> 
> Et sinon, vous en pensez quoi de ma théorie ? (oui, je suis tout excité, et alors ? )
> 
> Théorie que jviens d'élaborer à l'instant : on voit bien que les deux portails de GI sont reliés, mais l'un avec une salle de test et l'autre avec une sorte de structure en ruine
> 
> Et si cette structure était GlaDOS dans le futur? genre la végétation l'a recouvert et tout... Et la chambre de test c'est aux débuts d'AS, genre avec les premiers sujets et le boss mort y a pas longtemps et qu'on voyage entre les deux pour résoudre des trucs ?
> 
> Sinon, autre théorie venant de steam cette fois : les portails qu'on a laissés en tuant GlaDOS ne se sont pas refermés, ça a peut-être des effets secondaires imprévus ?
> ...


Préfère ma théorie, végétation prehistorique (les sons dinosaure) portal gun avec des effets sur le temps a la braid.  ::P:

----------


## Ördek

:^_^:  opera a crashé chez moi, trop d'onglets ouverts en même temps?  ::P:

----------


## Chedaa

> Préfère ma théorie, végétation prehistorique (les sons dinosaure) portal gun avec des effets sur le temps a la braid.


Le lierre c'est pas une plante préhistorique et pour moi c'est du lierre !

( edit : oui y avait du lierre à cette époque mais OH ET BON CA VA !! )  ::P:

----------


## Guest54108

Mouarf le BBS viens de crasher trop de connection le mec demande d'arreter

----------


## kalisto75

> Puté z'êtes flippant, on se barre 4h00 et le topique choppe 25 pages. 
> 
> Une âme charitable pour résumer les niouzes ? 
> 
> Les serveurs BBS lachent un programme c'est ça qu'on attendait ( me rappelle d'une barre de progression ) ? Les images sur les 2/3 pages précédentes suggérant le coop' c'est pas un fake ? C'est bien ce qu'affiche ce programme ? 
> 
> Portal en coop' mazette


http://gameinformer.com/mag/portal2.aspx (clic sur april cover reveal)
et http://store.steampowered.com/news/3559/

----------


## potexto

Sinon, je pense que le magasine en question va avoir un bon chiffre d'affaire à son prochain numero  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Siphrodias

Cest quoi le message sur le stream ?

Y manque une partie de l'écran.


Edit : j'ai rien dit.

----------


## Guest54108

cf: voir plus haut je l'ai deja dit.

----------


## kalisto75

Les 2 images touvées jusqu'as maintenant et un bout des programmes envoyés

----------


## Abaker

> zOMG ce mec a une théorie oufguedin : 
> 
> Maybe it's not GLaDOS.......maybe ther is another Aperture facility with a GLaDOS like entity ruling it.......maybe there are hundreds of those facilities and the have GLaDOS like administrators?!?@?$#


Hum, pourquoi pas surtout que le bateau qui apparait à la fin de l'épisode 2 appartient à Aperture Sience, mais faut expliquer la glace après qui ne va pas forcement avec la végétation.

----------


## Nepenthès

> Les 2 images touvées jusqu'as maintenant et un bout des programmes envoyés
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3086340/aperturesci.png


AAHHH !! Un Mac !! ><'

----------


## Genchou

sinon, j'imagine que tout le monde y a déjà pensé mais sur cette image, les murs sur lesquels y'a un portail sont les mêmes, mais dans un état différent.

La 4e dimension (le temps) a déjà été évoquée il me semble, se pourrait-il que le portal gun intervienne sur le temps ? \o/

----------


## Guest54108

Bon le BBS ce remet a cracher des infos en ASCII!!

----------


## Az'

Le Borealis est un brise-glace. Or il est coincé en plein milieu d'un glacier, donc oui ça exclus la végétation dans le Borealis.

----------


## n0ra

Sinon voilà http://ve3d.ign.com/articles/news/53...al-2-Confirmed.

----------


## troufiniou

http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/Prod...oduct_id=77276

 ::o:  Il sort le 26/10/2010

----------


## potexto

> AAHHH !! Un Mac !! ><'


J'avais dit de plus dire ce mot  ::unsure::

----------


## kalisto75

> AAHHH !! Un Mac !! ><'


Me lancez pas de cailloux !! ça viens pas de moi :x

----------


## Guest54108

Euh bah pour moi la première regarde dans la second et inversement vue que les mur de la salle ou y'a des salles neuve sont recouvert de végétation et que la seconde plein de végétation apparait dans un portail sur un mur de salle parfaitement neuve!!

----------


## Ördek

> sinon, j'imagine que tout le monde y a déjà pensé mais sur cette image, les murs sur lesquels y'a un portail sont les mêmes, mais dans un état différent.
> 
> La 4e dimension (le temps) a déjà été évoquée il me semble, se pourrait-il que le portal gun intervienne sur le temps ? \o/


Ouais, j'avais déjà évoqué cette idée avec genre GlaDOS délabrée dans le futur et le portal gun 4eme dimension dans le présent/passé/futur proche

----------


## Dark Fread

> http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/Prod...oduct_id=77276
> 
>  Il sort le 26/10/2010


J'espère que c'est pas vrai, strop loin  ::o:

----------


## Siphrodias

WOaaaaah le Narthorn est un frenchie ^^

----------


## Chedaa

A mon avis c'est un passage des locaux Aperture du boréalis vers l'ancienne base où se déroule portal 1. Et le tout dans le futur. ( mais bon après ça colle pas trop, pourquoi Chell serait sur le Boréalis, et pourquoi ce serait Chell ( meme si la nouvelle fin de Portal 1 pourrait confirmer ça ! )

----------


## Tib0o

Coming this holiday. Portal 2 is the sequel to 2007's Game of the Year and draws from the award-winning formula of innovative game play, story, and music that earned the original over 70 industry accolades. Features single and multiplayer co-op modes.Portal 2 draws from the award-winning formula of innovative gameplay, story, and music that earned the original Portal over 70 industry accolades and created a cult following. The single-player portion of Portal 2 introduces a cast of dynamic new characters, a host of fresh puzzle elements, and a much larger set of devious test chambers. Players will explore never-before-seen areas of the Aperture Science Labs and be reunited with GLaDOS, the occasionally murderous computer companion who guided them through the original game. The game’s two-player cooperative mode features its own entirely separate campaign with a unique story, test chambers, and two new player characters. This new mode forces players to reconsider everything they thought they knew about portals. Success will require them to not just act cooperatively, but to think cooperatively

Gamestop 

HAHAHAHA le coop

----------


## Guest54108

y'en a plein apparemment sur le chat

----------


## Nepenthès

> J'espère que c'est pas vrai, strop loin


T'inquiete, ils vont nous envoyer la démo via le BBS ! :smile:

----------


## Abaker

D'ailleurs je vais expliquer ma théorie de parano.

Black mesa (HL 1 refait par des fans) à encore été repoussé. http://blackmesasource.com/
Vu que portal 2 à l'air d'être en coop, il est fort possible qu'on joue Gordon Freeman parti à la recherche du bateau d'Aperture Science avec Alix, en même temps que Chell, et donc qu'HL-ep3 et portal 2 ne soient qu'un seul et même jeu.
L'univers serait partagé entre l'intérieur du bateau et une autre zone extérieure.
Et vu la quête qui vient d'être proposée par Valve digne d'un complot gouvernemental, il est possible qu'il se soient accordés avec les devs de Black mesa pour sortir ces épisodes en même temps, De quoi replonger les fan boys que nous sommes dans l'ambiance depuis le début.

(Quoi?  ::P: )

----------


## Guest54108

rigole pas ils en seraient capables ces fou!!

----------


## kalisto75

> J'espère que c'est pas vrai, strop loin


ça correspond a ce qui est annoncé sur steam 


> today announced Portal 2 for shipment this coming holiday season.

----------


## |-Bunk-|

Qu'est-ce qui nous dit que le Borealis se trouve dans la dimension actuel ? Peut-être il se trouve dans une autre dimension (ce qui pourrait expliquer sa disparition) ?
Ou il comporte une technologie permettant ce voyage ?

----------


## Siphrodias

> y'en a plein apparemment sur le chat


Je vois ça :D

----------


## potexto

> T'inquiete, ils vont nous envoyer la démo via le BBS !


Imagine le nombre de gens qui se precipiterai dessus  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Tib0o

Donc en gros, ça sort bien à la fin de l'année, il y a deux modes, un nouveau mode histoire et un mode coop où l'on devra agire de manière "coopérationelle" ^^ et où l'on devra revoir les bases du système de portails.

Ca s'annonce pas mal ^^

----------


## Az'

> Qu'est-ce qui nous dit que le Borealis se trouve dans la dimension actuel ? Peut-être il se trouve dans une autre dimension (ce qui pourrait expliquer sa disparition) ?
> Ou il comporte une technologie permettant ce voyage ?


Et Mossman elle s'y rends en faisant du stop avec des Vortigaunt.  :tired: 
Et l'hélico c'est en fait un Tardis + Delorean volante qui voyage entre les dimensions  :tired:

----------


## Pontifex

Sinon, le BBS continue de cracher des trucs. Ça pourrait être du ASCII, ou pas  ::ninja::

----------


## kalisto75

> Donc en gros, ça sort bien à la fin de l'année, il y a deux modes, un nouveau mode histoire et un mode coop où l'on devra agire de manière "coopérationelle" ^^ et où l'on devra revoir les bases du système de portails.
> 
> Ca s'annonce pas mal ^^


Il faut aussi ne pas oublier que gameinformer doit en dire plus dans son numéro d'AVRIL  ::P: oisson:

----------


## Sim's

Sur le chat du stream de Narthorn




> 8:47 Belorum: OOOhhh froggies stpo your  about your laws!!!


 ::XD::

----------


## Ördek

Raaaaah, j'ai cours demain moi ! ce qui implique des devoirs ! un volontaire pour collecter toutes les infos à partir de maintenant et me les résumer à mon retour? plz?  ::):  (jdirais 30min max)

----------


## potexto

Bon là c'est pas le moment pour le ASCII, on est en train d'imaginer le jeu à partir des 2 seules images  :^_^: 

Voilà ma theorie :

Portail normaux comme pour le 1, dans le mode histoire. Et en mode Coop, un des deux a des portails temporels et l'autre des portails normaux  :^_^: 

Nan je deconne

----------


## Tib0o

Ce BBS, on peut le voir où ?

----------


## Nepenthès

> Raaaaah, j'ai cours demain moi ! ce qui implique des devoirs ! un volontaire pour collecter toutes les infos à partir de maintenant et me les résumer à mon retour? plz?  (jdirais 30min max)


Cherche plutot un volontaire pour te faire tes devoirs.

----------


## kalisto75

> Ce BBS, on peut le voir où ?


Il y a un live stream ici http://www.ustream.tv/channel/narthorn mais gaffe c'est mal fréquenté  ::O:

----------


## Guest54108

> Sur le chat du stream de Narthorn


C'était moi mec laisse tomber!!

----------


## Conan3D

Bon, c'est pas tout ça mais je vais essayer la collec' complete HL1 + CS + TFC que j'ai eu en achetant 2€ HL1 tout simple en brocante en version Bestsellers Sierra et en mettant la clé dans steam  :Cigare:

----------


## Darkath

> A mon avis c'est un passage des locaux Aperture du boréalis vers l'ancienne base où se déroule portal 1. Et le tout dans le futur. ( mais bon après ça colle pas trop, pourquoi Chell serait sur le Boréalis, et pourquoi ce serait Chell ( meme si la nouvelle fin de Portal 1 pourrait confirmer ça ! )


La question qui demeure est, pourquoi Chell est si moche, sans personnalité et non charismatique, et que Gordon Freeman est dieu sur terre ?

----------


## Abaker

> Cherche plutot un volontaire pour te faire tes devoirs.


J'aurai fait pareil  ::P:

----------


## Ördek

> Cherche plutot un volontaire pour te faire tes devoirs.


Impossible, mes parents sont trop occupés et mon frère est pas là  ::|:  jcrois plutôt que jvais travailler devant l'écran!  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Chipatama

Bon, hé ben merde.
Elle est naze leur annonce, et ils ont intérêts à filer la démo par le bbs.

m'enfin, c'est valve, et j'ai totalement confiance : ils vont nous surprendre.  :tired:

----------


## potexto

On a eu l'image de tout à l'heure mais en rouge cette fois

----------


## kalisto75

> On a eu l'image de tout à l'heure mais en rouge cette fois


Bleue tout a l'heure, rouge maintenant, les 2 portails !!

----------


## Ördek

> Bleue tout a l'heure, rouge maintenant, les 2 portails !!


Et peut-être bientôt verte?  ::o:

----------


## Eklis

> m'enfin, c'est valve, et j'ai totalement confiance : ils vont nous surprendre.




 :;):

----------


## Dark Fread

> m'enfin, c'est valve, et j'ai totalement confiance : ils vont nous surprendre.


http://store.steampowered.com/news/2552/ 




Spoiler Alert! 


Second degré, hum

  ::ninja::

----------


## Alab



----------


## mrFish

> La question qui demeure est, pourquoi Chell est si moche, sans personnalité et non charismatique, et que Gordon Freeman est dieu sur terre ?


Bah on a tous une sale gueule au réveil.

----------


## DarkGollumQC

Un rouge maintenant....

J'ai hate d'avoir de vrai info  :B):

----------


## ReActif

J'ai pas vu si certains en parlent déjà, mais avez vous vus l'annonce de sur Steam, après des enigmes aussi hard, quand je vois que des lettres sont souligné je me demande si c'est pas aussi un message caché !

Source : http://store.steampowered.com/news/3559/

Message :



> Portal 2 Announced
> March 5, 2010, 9:44 am - Valve - Press Release
> 
> Valve, creators of best-selling game franchises (such as Left 4 Dead, Counter-Strike and Half-Life) and leading technologies (such as Steam and Source), today announced Portal 2 for shipment this coming holiday season.
> 
> Portal 2 is the sequel to 2007's Portal, which won 70 industry achievement awards.
> 
> For more information, please visit www.steamgames.com

----------


## Chipatama

bah moi j'ai apprécié L4d2, et j'ai été tout content quand il à été annoncé.  :B):

----------


## Dark Fread

> J'ai pas vu si certains en parlent déjà, mais avez vous vus l'annonce de sur Steam, après des enigmes aussi hard, quand je vois que des lettres sont souligné je me demande si c'est pas aussi un message caché !
> 
> Source : http://store.steampowered.com/news/3559/
> 
> Message :


Old  :B):

----------


## kalisto75

Quand l'image est rouge, c'est pas bon a ce que j'ai compris. la couleur change suivans le nom que l'on donne au programme. (et stop le flood sur le live on arrive plus a suivre les trucs intéressants)

----------


## Eklis

> http://store.steampowered.com/news/2552/ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Second degré, hum


P'tain elle est nulle ta vanne !

----------


## Sim's

> J'ai pas vu si certains en parlent déjà, mais avez vous vus l'annonce de sur Steam, après des enigmes aussi hard, quand je vois que des lettres sont souligné je me demande si c'est pas aussi un message caché !
> 
> Source : http://store.steampowered.com/news/3559/
> 
> Message :


Tu es en retard, ce sont les lettres pour le nouveau login et le nouveau mot de passe du BBS.

----------


## kalisto75

> J'ai pas vu si certains en parlent déjà, mais avez vous vus l'annonce de sur Steam, après des enigmes aussi hard, quand je vois que des lettres sont souligné je me demande si c'est pas aussi un message caché !
> 
> Source : http://store.steampowered.com/news/3559/
> 
> Message :


Déjà vus oui, c'était les nouveaux log/pass pour les BBS

----------


## ReActif

Désolé, j'ai pas eu le temps de lire tous vos messages ca post a mort ^^

----------


## Juniadkhan

Je vous invite à relire le post #11 de cette page...



Des types ont perdu 5 jours de leur vie pour comprendre un truc qu'ils savaient dès le départ... C'est ça le voyage dans le temps.

----------


## kalisto75

> Je vous invite à relire le post #11 de cette page...
> 
> 
> 
> Des types ont perdu 5 jours de leur vie pour un comprendre un truc qu'ils avaient compris dès le départ... C'est ça le voyage dans le temps.


On le savais depuis le début que c'était portal 2 (on esperais EP3 en plus :/ ) mais on a la date et le prix en plus  ::P:

----------


## Ördek

Et si on se faisait un débat sur le voyage dans le temps ? genre tout ce que ça implique et tout ? Ça nous ferait tenir jusqu'à la sortie !  ::P:

----------


## kalisto75

> Et si on se faisait un débat sur le voyage dans le temps ? genre tout ce que ça implique et tout ? Ça nous ferait tenir jusqu'à la sortie !


bah vas sur le chat du live, c'est en cours  ::o:

----------


## Ormindo

La distortion des QUATRES dimensions, ça donnerait une zone de gros merdier autour d'un portail.

Ce sera sans doute un peu... Déjà vu. Vous avez joué à Shift ? Deux cotés explorables.

----------


## Juniadkhan

Non c'est bon, je suis trop vieux pour ces conneries... (quel confort de pouvoir dire ça!)

----------


## Siphrodias

arf ils nous ont coupé la télé :/

----------


## kalisto75

Bon ça a l'air finis, la compilation des nouveaux fichiers donne ça http://www.narthorn.info/files/drattmann.rar
Rien d'autre pour l'instant  ::|:

----------


## Ördek

> bah vas sur le chat du live, c'est en cours


chat du "live" ?  ::huh::

----------


## potexto

A mon avis, Chell voyagera à bord d'une Delorean volante  ::|:

----------


## |-Bunk-|

Peut-être les Vortigaunts vont jouer un rôle, on ne sait pas encore tout sur eux (apart qu'ils apprennent pas vite le français).

----------


## Ördek

Tenez, jvous reposte ça au cas où : ils ont toutes les images du programme tiré du BBS et se mettent à jour

Edit : oublié le lien  ::|:  http://booto.bur.st/portal/

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

Bonsoir les Canards.

je vois qu'il y a 2 screen en 2 couleurs ( rouge et bleu )
Si on les assembler, peut être qu'on verrait un indice ?

----------


## kalisto75

> chat du "live" ?


la retransmission du BBS en livecam ici http://www.ustream.tv/channel/narthorn  mais ça viens de finir, plus rien a décoder

----------


## Ördek

> la retransmission du BBS en livecam ici http://www.ustream.tv/channel/narthorn  mais ça viens de finir, plus rien a décoder


aaaah, ok! sauf que chez moi il veut plus charger depuis que opera a crashé  ::|:

----------


## kalisto75

> Bonsoir les Canards.
> 
> je vois qu'il y a 2 screen en 2 couleurs ( rouge et bleu )
> Si on les assembler, peut être qu'on verrait un indice ?


Point mort pour l'instant, les 2 images sont juste la pour féliciter la découverte des indices, pour l'instant.

----------


## potexto

Quand est-ce que Valve nous laissera dormir ???  ::sad::  ::sad::

----------


## Ormindo

Les vorts ? ...

"Greeeeetiiiiiings to the cuuuuuuube-friiieeeeend."
"We still you in the GLADOS chamber."
"Turrets experience of humanity was just a cube comming down at them in a steel corridor."(je sais, Gman)
"Galalang'ah !"
"You are us and we are cuuuuuuuuuuuube"

----------


## Ördek

Pour passer le temps : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xgncUYbzMA

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

Théorie à 2 balles attention  ::P: h34r:

Pour jouer à Portal 2, il faudra les vieilles Lunette 3d en carton avec les Filtres Bleu et Rouge   :B):

----------


## Chipatama

.APF = fond
.AMF = Une sorte d'overlay, le menu enfait.

----------


## Conan3D

Pour l'histoire des images rouges et bleues :
Ça pourrait symboliser le coop, deux points de vue pareils avec quelques differences mais qui racontent la même chose  :Cigare:

----------


## BSRobin

> La question qui demeure est, pourquoi Chell est si moche, sans personnalité et non charismatique, et que Gordon Freeman est dieu sur terre ?


Parce que tu préfères les hommes ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Siphrodias

Elle est pas moche Chell, juste un peu mal coiffée (et pas maquillée).

----------


## Juniadkhan

> Pour l'histoire des images rouges et bleues :
> Ça pourrait symboliser le coop, deux points de vue pareils avec quelques differences mais qui racontent la même chose


Le texte sous-entend clairement le coop (et pas seulement à propos de l'ARG).

----------


## Conan3D

Je sais, mais ptet que y'a ce point de vue là aussi  ::):

----------


## Juniadkhan

Non.

----------


## Conan3D

Oh  :Emo:

----------


## Juniadkhan

Eh oui... (j'adore ce genre de conneries, pardon!) :;):

----------


## AliloH

Y'a que moi qui trouve les couvertures récentes bizarres ?
A la fin de Portal glados est quand même détruite et aspiré vers l'extérieur et il en reste pas autant que ce qu'on voit sur la couverture.

Bon je dis pas que c'est des fakes vu que ca viens de valve je me dis juste que le buzz n'est pas fini et que les couvs ne sont qu'un élément de réponse (voir même juste un des indices) , en tout cas si c'est tout ce qu'ils avaient a annoncer je serais vachement vachement déçu.

----------


## Laink

> Y'a que moi qui trouve les couvertures récentes bizarres ?
> A la fin de Portal glados est quand même détruite et aspiré vers l'extérieur et il en reste pas autant que ce qu'on voit sur la couverture.
> 
> Bon je dis pas que c'est des fakes vu que ca viens de valve je me dis juste que le buzz n'est pas fini et que les couvs ne sont qu'un élément de réponse (voir même juste un des indices) , en tout cas si c'est tous ce qu'ils avaient a annoncer je serais vachement vachement déçu.


+1, surtout que toutes ces images décryptées, on a pas compris ce qu'elles signifiaient pour la plupart, on les laisse derrière...

----------


## freebird25

Il veut dire quoi le logo "QB64" ?

----------


## Dark Fread

Le BBS envoie plus rien, là ? Fini fini ?

----------


## Laink

> Le BBS envoie plus rien, là ? Fini fini ?


Non, plus rien de nouveau, mais j'imagine qu'il tourne toujours.

----------


## |-Bunk-|

Sur l'image on remarque que la végétation s'est installé dans le complexe et que Glados a l'air désactivé. Donc soit c'est un autre complexe, soit c'est dans une autre dimension spatio-temporelle de l'espace intergalactique (Coucou la Delorean). Ou soit ... Non.

----------


## Ebudgan

C'est validé non ?

http://store.steampowered.com/news/3559/

----------


## Feelix

otez moi d'un doute : à la fin de Portal, dans la salle du fameux gâteau, ce sont bien des "glaDOS" qu'on voit s'activer de partout ? 

Si oui pourquoi ça vous étonne que l'entité soit encore opérationnelle ?

----------


## Dark Fread

Bon bah... Meilleure annonce ever, quoi.

----------


## XWolverine

> Il veut dire quoi le logo "QB64" ?


Quick Basic 64

----------


## freebird25

Ah merci , une lumière de plus sur mon ignorance


EDIT : Tient les dimension de l'icône sont du 32/32

j'ai cru voir sur des anciens post des XX/32 etc je sait pas si y'a un rapport mais je le dis car si y'en as un ...

----------


## Patou

Je voudrais réagir à l'hypothèse comme quoi Chell pourrais chercher le Boréalis. Je trouve ça complètement improbable, parce que, vus que les filles utilisées pour les tests ne savaient pas ce qui se passer dans Aperture Science (je veux dire par là, le portal-gun, black mesa, le Boréalis etc), et qu'à la fin à part GlaDOS qui mentionne Black Mesa et un potentiel danger à l'extérieur de là base, Chell ne sait toujours rien. Elle se trouve juste dehors, seule (enfin, avec un robot maintenant), vieillit, dans un monde hostile. Elle va appeler le robot Willson et elle va essayer de survivre  :;): 


 A part bien sûr si son papa lui raconter sa journée de boulot le soir en guise d'histoire pour s'endormir, ça m'étonnerait qu'elle se dise "Tiens, se serais pas con d'aller chercher ce bateau perdu au fin fond du pôle nord" en sortant de la base fraichement explosée (et après s'être défait du vilain nain violeur).   ::rolleyes:: 


 Je penche plutôt pour qu'elle et les autres filles soient jeunes (10~15ans, en me fiant à la HL Time Line) lors de la journée portes ouvertes de AS et qu'elles aient été placés en hyper-sommeil le temps de tuer tous les employés et qu'elles aient été réveiller plus tard, pour faire les tests.

----------


## Conan3D

Au fait, les Chell's Mind sont excellents :D

----------


## Nepenthès

> Au fait, les Chell's Mind sont excellents :D


C'est clair ! Merci Ördek ! Sinon, c'est moi ou il n'y a plus rien qui se passe la?

----------


## red TREGOR

Ouais bah pas moyen d'executer ce .bas, il me trouve un illegal function call au niveau d'une boucle for a la 21éme ligne, comme quoi j'essaierai de calculer le length d'autre chose que d'un string... personne n'a ce problème?

----------


## Dark Fread

Tiens, y'a pas des images ASCII qui sortent des artworks des couv' de GameInformer ?

---------- Post ajouté à 22h29 ----------




> Ouais bah pas moyen d'executer ce .bas, il me trouve un illegal function call au niveau d'une boucle for a la 21éme ligne, comme quoi j'essaierai de calculer le length d'autre chose que d'un string... personne n'a ce problème?


Dans l'archive que j'ai récupérée j'ai un .exe tout con  :tired:

----------


## gripoil

Quelqu'un pour me faire un résumé des derniers évenements ? Désolé si y'en a eu un récemment, mais si j'dois le trouver bah faudra que j'me retape toutes les pages donc autant tout relire ...

----------


## Tonight

En gros Portal 2 est annoncé avec une micro annonce et dans cette dernière il y avais des lettres soulignés qui donnais le nouveau login et pass pour le bbs qui félicitais ceux qui ont trouvé la solution et qui dit clairement qu'il y aura du coop dans portal 2 mais l'énigme continue.

Pour le reste tu lis juste une dizaine de post avant.

----------


## gripoil

> En gros Portal 2 est annoncé avec une micro annonce et dans cette dernière il y avais des lettres soulignés qui donnais le nouveau login et pass pour le bbs qui félicitais ceux qui ont trouvé la solution et qui dit clairement qu'il y aura du coop dans portal 2 mais l'énigme continue.
> 
> Pour le reste tu lis juste une dizaine de post avant.


Ok j'avais vu la news et le coup du login password, je pensais que certains trucs en étaient sortis. J'essaye de suivre un peu le topic au cas où. Y'a pas un truc que tout l'monde attends ? Qu'en est il de la barre d'avancement ?

----------


## red TREGOR

Oui y a cette solution aussi ::happy2:: 
Enfin ca me titille du coup. Mmmhh ca viendrait en fait du LOCATE et pas du LEN()...

pour les ASCII oui je trouve aussi mais en fait non c'est juste qu'il y a des lianes ou assimilables un peu partout sur pas mal d'images.
j'avais pas vu qu'ils avaient renvoyer les images de la main qui tient un tube a essai et la formule chimique avec la pomme la sur le BBS.. on a du louper un truc.

Les barres de progression sont  remplies il me semble

----------


## Laink

> Ok j'avais vu la news et le coup du login password, je pensais que certains trucs en étaient sortis. J'essaye de suivre un peu le topic au cas où. Y'a pas un truc que tout l'monde attends ? Qu'en est il de la barre d'avancement ?


Elle est complète. L'annonce a été faite quand elle était à 76 sur 76.

EDIT :




> on a du louper un truc.


On en a loupé énormément amha.

----------


## gripoil

> Elle est complète. L'annonce a été faite quand elle était à 76 sur 76.


Ah ah ok tout simplement  :^_^: 

Merci, j'vais essayer ne pas perdre le fil même si ça a l'air un peu mou du slip désormais.

----------


## Nepenthès

http://gameinformer.com/b/news/archi...-revealed.aspx




> Oh, and did we forget to mention it has co-op?


Je suis heureux de vous annoncer, qu'il y aura bel et bien coop dans Portal 2  ::): 

PS : J'avais raison !  ::ninja::  :



> D'un coté, pour l'image du magagine Game Informer : s'il y a un portail dans une foret et l'autre dans les locaux d'Aperture, on peu en déduire qu'il y avait une personne a l'interieur et l'autre a l'exterieur, non? Une pour chaque portails.

----------


## Guest54108

Juste comme ça les lettres du login et pass du BBS celle soulignées ou est ce qu'ils les ont trouvés?? Non parce que sur les affiches y'a voilou!!

----------


## Laink

> Juste comme ça les lettres du login et pass du BBS celle soulignées ou est ce qu'ils les ont trouvés?? Non parce que sur les affiches y'a voilou!!


Comment ?

----------


## Guest54108

Bah damamhoneee machin il les on trouvées ou ces lettres??

----------


## pakk

> Coming this holiday. Portal 2 is the sequel to 2007's Game of the Year and draws from the award-winning formula of innovative game play, story, and music that earned the original over 70 industry accolades. Features single and multiplayer co-op modes.Portal 2 draws from the award-winning formula of innovative gameplay, story, and music that earned the original Portal over 70 industry accolades and created a cult following. The single-player portion of Portal 2 introduces a cast of dynamic new characters, a host of fresh puzzle elements, and a much larger set of devious test chambers. Players will explore never-before-seen areas of the Aperture Science Labs and be reunited with GLaDOS, the occasionally murderous computer companion who guided them through the original game. The game’s two-player cooperative mode features its own entirely separate campaign with a unique story, test chambers, and two new player characters. This new mode forces players to reconsider everything they thought they knew about portals. Success will require them to not just act cooperatively, but to think cooperatively
> 
> Gamestop 
> 
> HAHAHAHA le coop


"Marrant", les phrases mentionnant la coop ont été retirées.

----------


## Laink

> Bah damamhoneee machin il les on trouvées ou ces lettres??


Dans l'annonce de steam, lettres soulignées.

----------


## red TREGOR

> On en a loupé énormément amha.


oui non mais la je parle uniquement de ces deux la, y a pas eut de lien de fait avec le reste quoi.

----------


## YaKi

Donc on part deux heures et voilà que du coop est annonce. Hate de rentrer pour voir tous les screens. Du coup mon rêve refait surface un jouant Morgan et l'autre chell ! Par contre l'annonce pour fin dannee c'est zarbi a moins quune beta soit mise en place mais ça a déjà fut être avance non? J'ai rien manque? 
Désolé de pas bien écrire francais la faute au téléphone a la pomme.

----------


## Guest54108

Bah la prochaine fois achetez vous un vrai outils multifonction et pas un smartphone  ::P:

----------


## Az'

Boah, vais me permettre de dormir enfin, juste quelques heures.

Mais je veille au grain, aucune info croustillante ne transiteras en mon absence sinon...  :tired: 

A demain les canards  ::O:

----------


## Seydjinn

Portal ² for ²...  ::wub:: 
Je ne regrette pas mes heures de sommeil perdues !  ::P:

----------


## freebird25

Qui sait les portail sur les affiches nous montrent qu'on pourra faire le passe murail

----------


## Angelina

Tout ça pour annoncer Left 4 Dead 3 des portages mac...

La bonne blague.

----------


## Alab

Le magasine Gameinformer yaura moyen de le commander via internet pour l'avoir en France ???  :Bave:

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

Punaise, le retard à rattraper depuis 15h  :WTF: 

S'il n'y a pas de nouvelles annonces, notamment le 11/3, je serai bien dégouté... Parce que certains canards l'ont précisé, Portal 2 c'est clair et net qu'il est prévu, pas besoin d'être doug lombardi pour le deviner.

Du gros lourd sur HL2 Episode 3, ça ça aurait été couillu  ::(:  Je suis aigri.

----------


## slyyer

Note: on sais que le boréalis est en prise dans la glace. Le nouvel environnement est très dense niveau végétation et la nouvelle fin de portal ayant changé (nous laissant deviner que portal 2 sera avec chell), on ne peux que imaginer 2 conclusions:
Gordon et Chell/GladOs[l'IA que l'on connait qui est "Still Alive"] ne se rencontreront ni dans Portal 2, ni dans Episode 3 (ca aurait peut-être fait une première de voir un modèle de Gordon).
Donc, aucune incidence directe de Half Life avec Portal de prévue hormis le contexte... dommage mais on peu être surpris par une seconde conclusion:
le boréalis est une sorte de biosphère (et la on aurait peut être des réponse sur les xen et implicitement sur le GMan).

---------- Post ajouté à 00h20 ----------

et ne me demandez pas d'où je tiens ça, je n'en sais rien, mais info vérifiée.

----------


## Alab

> Note: on sais que le boréalis est en prise dans la glace. Le nouvel environnement est très dense niveau végétation et la nouvelle fin de portal ayant changé (nous laissant deviner que portal 2 sera avec chell), on ne peux que imaginer 2 conclusions:
> Gordon et Chell/GladOs[l'IA que l'on connait qui est "Still Alive"] ne se rencontreront ni dans Portal 2, ni dans Episode 3 (ca aurait peut-être fait une première de voir un modèle de Gordon).
> Donc, aucune incidence directe de Half Life avec Portal de prévue hormis le contexte... dommage mais on peu être surpris par une seconde conclusion:
> le boréalis est une sorte de biosphère (et la on aurait peut être des réponse sur les xen et implicitement sur le GMan).
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 00h20 ----------
> 
> et ne me demandez pas d'où je tiens ça, je n'en sais rien, mais info vérifiée.


Hein ?  ::huh::   ::wacko::

----------


## The Real Dav

Pour ceux qui parlent de 4 dimensions dans les portails, vous êtes biens gentils, mais vous implémentez ça comment niveau gameplay ?
Parce que le portail d'entrée est dans le présent, ok, mais vous choisissez comment le "quand" du portail de sortie ?
De même, ça implique de fixer un "temps" pour chaque couleur et on aurait besoin d'un portal gun avec une couleur d'entrée fixe et trois couleurs de sorties fixes.
A moins qu'on puisse régler chaque couleur. 

Enfin bon, cela ne me semble pas du tout plausible car ça ruinerait le principe du gameplay simple, nerveux et flexible actuel.

----------


## Conan3D

> On pourras faire un 3eme portail, vert cette fois





> Note: on sais que le boréalis est en prise dans la glace. Le nouvel environnement est très dense niveau végétation et la nouvelle fin de portal ayant changé (nous laissant deviner que portal 2 sera avec chell), on ne peux que imaginer 2 conclusions:
> Gordon et Chell/GladOs[l'IA que l'on connait qui est "Still Alive"] ne se rencontreront ni dans Portal 2, ni dans Episode 3 (ca aurait peut-être fait une première de voir un modèle de Gordon).
> Donc, aucune incidence directe de Half Life avec Portal de prévue hormis le contexte... dommage mais on peu être surpris par une seconde conclusion:
> le boréalis est une sorte de biosphère (et la on aurait peut être des réponse sur les xen et implicitement sur le GMan).
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 00h20 ----------
> 
> et ne me demandez pas d'où je tiens ça, je n'en sais rien, mais info vérifiée.





> *"ca" N'EXISTE PAS DANS LA LANGUE FRANÇAISE IL FAUT DIRE "ça", Y'A UNE CÉDILLE AU C*


Désolé, *ç*a me piquait les yeux.
Sinon, ce que tu dis est vrai.

----------


## FragDamon

N'oubliez pas :

Teh cake is a lie.

----------


## ToasT

Tain chuis super déçu. J'attendais l'Ep.3.
 ::(:

----------


## Morgoth

Portal 2 ? 

Cool, cela dit il sera peut-être moins chiant que le 1.

----------


## mrFish

> Portal 2 ? 
> 
> Cool, cela dit il sera peut-être moins *chiant* que le 1.


 ::O: 

On le lapide maintenant ?  :Bave:

----------


## Nepenthès

Si certains lecteurs ici présent souhaitent jouer a Portal2 sur Mac: réjouissez vous... :ouaiouai: 



Une information qu'on attendait absolument pas du tout, trouvée sur Portalwiki  ::zzz::

----------


## Abaker

> Portal 2 ? 
> 
> Cool, cela dit il sera peut-être moins chiant que le 1.


 :tired: 




> On le lapide maintenant ?


Ouai  :Cigare:

----------


## Say hello

> Si certains lecteurs ici présent souhaitent jouer a Portal2 sur Mac: réjouissez vous...
> 
> http://www.gamestop.com/common/image.../640146brp.jpg
> 
> Une information qu'on attendait absolument pas du tout, trouvée sur Portalwiki


P'tet pas s'emballer non plus.

Un site, seul, totalement indépendant de valve, qui saute sur l'occasion de l'annonce de valve pour créer des précommande à 50€ sans que personne n'ai aucune info officiel.

Et me semble c'est pas la 1er fois qu'ils (Gamestop) font ça, le coup de la préco hyper à l'avance d'un jeu alors qu'on le voit même pas encore près de sortir.

----------


## Blackogg

Ouais, j'attends toujours le Battletoads Wii qu'ils avaient promis §  ::ninja::

----------


## Sao

Bon ben c'est cool, encore un jeu dans l'univers HL ... En attendant Episode 3.

----------


## jujupatate

Bon beh j'ai enfin eu le temps de faire l'achievement des radios, j'avais oublié à quel point ce jeu est une tuerie depuis le temps que je l'avais pas refait  ::wub:: 

Et sur ce, je vous souhaite une bonne nuit  :;):

----------


## Say hello

> Bon ben c'est cool, encore un jeu dans l'univers HL ... En attendant Episode 3.


Moi aussi§§
Je veux mon Episode 3§
Maintenant!!

----------


## Sim's

> Moi aussi§§
> Je veux mon Episode 3§
> Maintenant!!
> http://www.innovation-creative.com/I...fant_obese.jpg


Vous prendrez bien un petit Call of Duty en attendant ?

----------


## Juniadkhan

Je viens de me faire le mod _Minerva : Metastasis_ pour HL2ep1 et c'est franchement très bon. Vraiment, je le recommande (mais je pense être un peu à la ramasse niveau mods ; donc la majorité d'entre-vous doit déjà connaître).
Je n'ai pas encore testé _Portal : Prelude_, alors je vais m'y employer. Et comme je n'ai jamais vu tourner Half Life Source, je pense que je vais me le faire dans la foulée. J'aurai peut-être l'impression d'être rassasié.

----------


## Manios

A ce que qu'on peux voir sur les 2 images de gameinformer, c'est que déjà c'est pas le GLaDOS qu'on à connu (vu qu'il a fait boom), ensuite je dirais que c'est le même batiment puisque les 2 murs se ressembles. Par contre pourquoi une salle est clean alors que l'autre est envahie par le lierre. Et sa doit faire un moment que les portails est ouvert vu que le lierre à bien avancé dans la salle clean.

Portal prélude est archi-hard je trouve^^

----------


## XWolverine

> Je n'ai pas encore testé _Portal : Prelude_, alors je vais m'y employer.


C'est assez frustrant, sauf si t'es super bon à Portal, avec une préférence à l'action (enchainements, jet de portails en pleins sauts, ...)

----------


## Sim's

> C'est assez frustrant, sauf si t'es super bon à Portal, avec une préférence à l'action (enchainements, jet de portails en pleins sauts, ...)


n00b.  :Cigare:

----------


## Juniadkhan

Ouais, je viens de me niquer les yeux et deux doigts sur les 3 premiers niveaux!  ::):  Ils ont quand même commencé fort en terme de difficulté et c'est vrai que c'est plus du click au bon moment et au pixel, que du puzzle. T'as beau comprendre le truc, si tu le fais pas dans le bon timing au pixel près, t'es bon pour recommencer. Enfin, c'est assez bien foutu. Mais je ne pense pas arriver au bout.

----------


## Eklis

> Ouais, je viens de me niquer les yeux et deux doigts sur les 3 premiers niveaux!  Ils ont quand même commencé fort en terme de difficulté et c'est vrai que c'est plus du click au bon moment et au pixel, que du puzzle. T'as beau comprendre le truc, si tu le fais pas dans le bon timing au pixel près, t'es bon pour recommencer. Enfin, c'est assez bien foutu. Mais je ne pense pas arriver au bout.


Concernant HL:S, tu peux oublier hein, ça n'a aucun intérêt. Attends plutôt Black Mesa Source, comme ç'a déjà été dit mille fois.  ::):

----------


## Az'

Mais genre je dors UNE nuit et il ne se passe rien pendant ce temps là !

Je pensais avoir manqué quelque chose donc je me suis levé plus tôt qu'à accoutumée et rien du tout, y'a un caca sur le topic (le troll de Portal  :tired: ) et ça parle de Portal: Prelude, le truc que j'abhorre presque autant que Black Mesa Source  :tired:

----------


## Siphrodias

Ils font surement une pause pour ce week-end et rebalancer des infos dans le courant de la semaine.

On verra bien.

----------


## Az'

On avait pas tablé sur: 1,3,5,7,9,11 ?

Si oui ça nous laisse aujourd'hui pour se détentre et reprendre la course au œufs-de-pâque  ::):

----------


## Siphrodias

Ça me laissera le temps de refinir Portal pour le succès des radios.  :;):

----------


## Pontifex

Des infos seront lâchées sur GameInformer tout au long du mois de mars, mais rien le 11... On aura peut être un annonce de Gabe ce jour malgré tout ?

----------


## Az'

> Des infos seront lâchées sur GameInformer tout au long du mois de mars, mais rien le 11... On aura peut être un annonce de Gabe ce jour malgré tout ?


GDC mec, GDC !  ::):

----------


## mrFish

> A ce que qu'on peux voir sur les 2 images de gameinformer, c'est que déjà c'est pas le GLaDOS qu'on à connu (vu qu'il a fait boom), ensuite je dirais que c'est le même batiment puisque les 2 murs se ressembles. Par contre pourquoi une salle est clean alors que l'autre est envahie par le lierre. Et sa doit faire un moment que les portails est ouvert vu que le lierre à bien avancé dans la salle clean.
> 
> Portal prélude est archi-hard je trouve^^


Pour moi l'image avec glados entouré de verdure c'est simplement notre glados qui a été éjecté dans la forêt qui était au dessus des locaux d'Aperture Science.

----------


## Manios

> Pour moi l'image avec glados entouré de verdure c'est simplement notre glados qui a été éjecté dans la forêt qui était au dessus des locaux d'Aperture Science.


On voit Glados exploser, et des morceaux retomber à coté de Chell, je voit mal Glados exploser et retomber nickel dans la forêt.

----------


## potexto

Au fait, on ne sait pas ce qu'il y a au dessus d'Aperture Science ?  ::huh::

----------


## Patou

Comment ça au dessus? Parce qu'à part le ciel et quelques malheureux étages de faux plafond, je vois rien d'autre  :tired:

----------


## potexto

> Comment ça au dessus? Parce qu'à part le ciel et quelques malheureux étages de faux plafond, je vois rien d'autre


 Regarde la theorie de MrFish : 


> Pour moi l'image avec glados entouré de verdure c'est simplement notre glados qui a été éjecté dans la forêt qui était au dessus des locaux d'Aperture Science.

----------


## Az'

Les restes de son corps restent avec nous sur le parking qui était au dessus d'Aperture.

La forêt est un poil plus loin.

----------


## potexto

Oui mais à ce que je sache, GlaDOS ne sait pas marcher    EDIT : A non, desolé j'avais mal compris

----------


## Patou

Mais la forêt elle est autour de la base, pas dessus  ::o: 
à moins que la base soit plus ou moins souterraine et qu'une partie soit recouverte par la forêt  :tired: 

edit: la base à peu être exploser ailleurs et GlaDOS est retomber dedans vus l'état des lieux

----------


## Tiagos360

> on voit glados exploser, et des morceaux retomber à coté de chell, je voit mal glados exploser et retomber nickel dans la forêt.



time paradox !

----------


## potexto

Cette theorie me parait completement absurde, à moins que Chell porte GlaDOS jusqu'à la forêt, mais j'imagine que ce tas de feraille doit peser très lourd  ::happy2::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Un dernier "Portal" a peut être été créé dans l'explosion et pouf forêt !

----------


## potexto

J'espere que Gabe Newell ne retient pas vos theories  ::P: 

Non, moi je pense tout simplement que c'est Aperture Science genre 10 ans plus tard, et donc y'a de la vegetation qui a poussé

----------


## Golobix

a mon avis c'est pas une foret : quand on regarde le mur du portail bleu, ben on voit un mur comme ceux des salles de test d'aperture science, je pense que c'est plutôt la végétation qui a repris le dessus sur l'ancien site d'aperture.

Edit : grillé

----------


## Guest54108

IMO que c'est un autre site de Aperture avec un GLADOS en someille, comme dit plus haut, le GLADOS qu'on a détruit ce trouve en haut sur le parking.

En plus le lierre et l'ambiance sombre bleuté suggere une foret plus dense que celle que l'on voi, je penche plus pour une foret style Broceliande/Gevodant car ce ne sont pas des forets de "Sapin" comme celle sur le parking de Portal1.

----------


## frizbee

C'est peu être Cave Johnson ?!
http://www.kombo.com/article.php?artid=11223

----------


## JVS

Pour vos théories, n'oubliez pas que les portails semblent être sur le même mur. (Plaque noire en bas à gauche)

----------


## Guest54108

> Pour vos théories, n'oubliez pas que les portails semblent être sur le même mur. (Plaque noire en bas à gauche)


C'est pourquoi je disais que c'etait pas une foret comme celle au dessus du parking.

En plus, c'est sur le meme mur mais peut etre pas au meme endroit de la base, meme surement car on vois la salle de controle de Glados et une salle d'entrainement basique.

----------


## Conan3D

Je vous rappelle qu'on est trainé par un robot, une fois GladOS détruit.
Peut être qu'il nous refout dans un caisson, reconstruit "en gros" GladOS avec ses restes et lance le BBS pour pouvoir faire le backup.

----------


## Sim's

> Pour vos théories, n'oubliez pas que les portails semblent être sur le même mur. (Plaque noire en bas à gauche)


Bien vu.  ::o:

----------


## Ördek

A en croire les différents sites/forums, aucun nouveau truc n'est sorti du BBS, si?

---------- Post ajouté à 13h07 ----------

C'est quoi ces histoires de ports ouverts?

----------


## Sao

C'est rapport au Borealis les ports ouverts.

----------


## Ördek

> C'est rapport au Borealis les ports ouverts.


Mmmmh... blague rapport à sa nature de navire ou info très incomplète et qui ne m'avance pas ?  :tired:  Je penche pour la blague !  ::):

----------


## frizbee

Je persiste à croire que ce n'est pas la GladOS de Portal 1 que l'on voit sur la couv' de Gameinformer :
http://media1.gameinformer.com/image...portal2top.jpg
http://www.playworksonline.com/blog/.../12/glados.jpg

Donc pour moi, ce peut être :
-Cave Johnson, ou plutôt sa réincarnation en ordinateur(cf leaks de 2008)
-Une autre version de GladOS dans un ancien centre Aperture à l'abandon
-La future fin de Portal 2

----------


## Sao

> Mmmmh... blague rapport à sa nature de navire ou info très incomplète et qui ne m'avance pas ?  Je penche pour la blague !


Oui oui oui, en attendant d'avoir des infos. J'espère que l'histoire ne sera pas révélée trop tôt quand même, le must serait de tout découvrir au lancement du jeu ...

----------


## Conan3D

Mais je vous rappelle que la couv' n'est qu'un artwork

----------


## Ultraboss

> Pour vos théories, n'oubliez pas que les portails semblent être sur le même mur. (Plaque noire en bas à gauche)


Exact -->


Mais si se sont les mêmes murs, alors les portails ouvrent un passage entre 2 dimmensions (temps) différentes...

Ou alors Portal 2 est simplement une suite de Portal 1er...

----------


## Froyok

Les deux portal avec deux images différentes, se serais pas parce que on peut y jouer en coop, et donc chacun avec ses portails ?  :;):

----------


## Alab

Ou alors c'est que les designers avaient la flemme de faire deux modèles de murs.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Manios

Peut-être pas le même mur, mais dans la même base. Après ce qui est le plus bizarre, c'est que la salle d'entrainement est clean alors que celle du Glados est envahie par la végétation.

----------


## Froyok

> Ou alors c'est que les designers avaient la flemme de faire deux modèles de murs.


Ouais.  ::P: 

Plus sérieusement, je pense pas, vu la minutie apporté, y'a forcément une raison. Ou alors non.  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 13h52 ----------




> Peut-être pas le même mur, mais dans la même base. Après ce qui est le plus bizarre, c'est que la salle d'entrainement est clean alors que celle du Glados est envahie par la végétation.


Pourquoi pas des salles fermée hermétiquement ? De cette manière ça justifierais que ne l'ai pas découverte dans portal 1 (si c'est le même complexe) et qu'elles soit préservées.

----------


## Say hello

Je trouverais ça trop "simple" et hors-sujet des truc dans le temps sur l'univers de HL, surtout que c'est un truc à pouvoir ruiner complètement un background.

D'ailleurs on a fait péter GladOS, pas toute la base.
C'était un super ordinateur pas une bombe A.

----------


## Alab

En tout cas moi la technologie (son aspect quoi) du nouveaux 'glados' je le trouve plus proche de hl² (genre chien) que de portal et GladOS.

---------- Post ajouté à 13h59 ----------

Au niveau de la tête ça colle plus avec chien non :
http://media1.gameinformer.com/image...portal2top.jpg
http://corbin.smerker.com/wp-content...-halflife2.jpg

Que GladOS la tête est juste ronde et c'est tout.
http://scrawlfx.com/wp-content/uploa.../10/glados.gif

----------


## Say hello

Bof:



C'est plutot pareil.

----------


## Sim's

http://drattmannh0nee.com/index.htm

Fan made ou pas fan made ?  :tired:

----------


## Say hello

http://www.whois.net/whois/drattmannh0nee.com  :tired: 
Aucune idée.

----------


## Octocat

Bonjour à tous.  ::P: 

Bon retour de soirée, un peu déchiré, la flemme de lire les pages.

Je sais pas si ça a été posté, mais un mode coop est prévu grâce à quelques indices...





Ces images sont apparu avec le nouveau login drattmannh0nee.

Un Portal 2 au prix fort, un scénario plus profond, un mode coop.

Je suis tout ému.  :Emo: 

*Edit :*

Si, ça a été posté, désolé.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## kalisto75

> http://drattmannh0nee.com/index.htm
> 
> Fan made ou pas fan made ?


Fake, créer aujourd'hui. Si ça avais été valve il l'aurais ouvert plus tôt.

Sinon pour les 2 portails, si ils sont bien sur le même mur et que l'on vois le même labo dans des états différents, ça peut vouloir dire du coop avec chaque joueur a une époque différente. Quand on est bloqué dans le présent (labo détruit) le joueur dans le passé (labo intact) doit bouger des mécanismes pour nous débloquer.

----------


## Alab

> Bof:
> http://www.playworksonline.com/blog/.../12/glados.jpg
> http://www.elitistcritic.com/images/...tal_glados.jpg
> 
> C'est plutot pareil.


Hein, les photos que t'as posté c'est les mêmes GladOS du même jeu. ^^"

Je comparais la tête du GladOS du portal 1 avec 'celui' que l'on voit sur la couverture du gameinformer et qui se trouve dans portal 2 et je disais donc que ce dernier ressemblait plus à chien au niveau de la tête qu'au GladOS de portal 1.

----------


## Say hello

Justement, je post 2 profil un peu différent mais du même jeu pour montrer que dans les 2 angle de profil elle ressemble à l'affiche.

----------


## freebird25

C'est plausible que valve aie ouvert un site comme ça aujourd'hui ou hier car c'était bel et bien hier qu'on as découvert le drattmanh0nee.

Et en plus dés qu'on clique sur le logo l'intitulé de la page change ça passe de dakhuk à hakudk.

----------


## Az'

Non rien.

----------


## Guest54108

> C'est plausible que valve aie ouvert un site comme ça aujourd'hui ou hier car c'était bel et bien hier qu'on as découvert le drattmanh0nee.
> 
> Et en plus dés qu'on clique sur le logo l'intitulé de la page change ça passe de dakhuk à hakudk.


Nop ce site est un fan site, pas enregistrer par valve.
En plus le javascript ne fait que changer l'ordre des lettres et rien d'autres.

Valve serait rester sur leur délire de communication chelou, BBS/Sons et autres joyeusetés.
En plus l'anneau vert me rappel l'idée d'un canard qui voulais un Portail vert ^^

----------


## freebird25

Ptet qu'on pourra passer à travers les murs avec un 3eme portail.

----------


## Nepenthès

> C'est plausible que valve aie ouvert un site comme ça aujourd'hui ou hier car c'était bel et bien hier qu'on as découvert le drattmanh0nee.
> 
> Et en plus dés qu'on clique sur le logo l'intitulé de la page change ça passe de dakhuk à hakudk.


Franchement, passer de index a index2, c'est même pas digne d'un webmaster débutant qui se respecte...donc fake !

----------


## Anonyme210226

Et puis je vois mal Valve attendre le jour même pour réserver le nom de domaine.

----------


## silence

C'est surtout le support de GladOs qui me parait différent, support qui est de toute façon complètement détruit à la fin de portal.

_Ps : bon sang, il n'y plus aucune infos et ca poste toujours aussi vite ..._  ::o:

----------


## Fratus.s

Je sais pas si ça a été dit, mais "drattmannh0nee", si on met un o à la place du 0, et en séparant en trois mots " dratt mann honee" ça donne "homme arraché parfaire" en Norvégien. Et en inversant les mots ça donne "parfaire l'homme trainé". http://translate.google.fr/translate_t?hl=&ie=UTF-8&text=drattmannh0nee&sl=en&tl=fr#auto|fr|dratt%20mann%20honee%0A%0Ahonee%20ma  nn%20dratt

Bon il faut remplacer une lettre et inverser les mots, mais ça me fait penser à la nouvelle fin, bien que Chell ne soit pas un homme.

----------


## Conan3D

Pas con

----------


## freebird25

Et à la fin de portal Chell se fait ... trainer ... ça colle avec la traduction non ?

----------


## Guest54108

Mouais, je suis pas trop sure de cette théorie, surtout que comme dit l'autre:

Quand on veux voir quelque chose, cette chose apparait.
Ton truc c'est comme le nombre 28 tu le vois la ou tu as envie de le voir.

----------


## Tonight

24 + 6 -2 = 28 .....

AU mon dieu DR I tu as raison le nombre 28 nous cerne argggggh

----------


## Nepenthès

Aperture serait situé en Norvege ?!
On avait posté une théorie par rapport a des souris avec une norme CE et des claviers Qwerty retrouvés dans le jeu si je me souviens bien, et ca tient debout. Peut être qu'on aurait du faire le lien plus tôt?
En tout cas bien joué Fratus.s !!

----------


## Conan3D

Quelqu'un peut aller le poster sur le fofo steam?

----------


## Nepenthès

La question, c'est: N'y a t'il pas de fan situé en Norvège?
C'est vrai quoi...Pourquoi serait-ce a des francais de comprendre en 1er du Norvégien?


EDIT:Ceci dit oui, il faut trouver quelqu'un pour en parler sur le fofo de Steam

EDIT2: C'est toujours dans ces moments la qu'on voit plus personne... Réveillez-vous !! x)

----------


## freebird25

Ça fait 24h que j'ai crée un compte et je suis toujours dans le queue pour me faire valider.

----------


## wireless wookie

Quoi Valve et Steam sur Mac ? Décidément, tout fout le camp...

----------


## BlackOps

http://whois.domaintools.com/aperturescience.us
Aperture science est enrégistré en Norvège

"Registrant Organization:                     Aperture Science
Registrant Address1:                         Storhammeren 11
Registrant City:                             Fyllingsdalen
Registrant Postal Code:                      5145
Registrant Country:                          Norway"
 ::o: 
Tout dévient limpide...

Et le Borealis se trouverais lui aussi en Norvège peut être.

----------


## Ördek

> http://whois.domaintools.com/aperturescience.us
> Aperture science est enrégistré en Norvège
> 
> "Registrant Organization:                     Aperture Science
> Registrant Address1:                         Storhammeren 11
> Registrant City:                             Fyllingsdalen
> Registrant Postal Code:                      5145
> Registrant Country:                          Norway"
> 
> ...


 ::o:  Et moi qui avais du mal à y croire ! Quelqu'un a un compte sur les fofos steam/facepunch? histoire de faire passer l'info!

----------


## skacky

Aperture Science se trouve à Cleveland dans l'Ohio, les mecs.
Désolé de casser votre trip.

Cette image venant de EP2 le montre

----------


## Ördek

> Aperture Science se trouve à Cleveland dans l'Ohio, les mecs.
> Désolé de casser votre trip.
> 
> Cette image venant de EP2 le montre


Oui, mais qu'est-ce qui prouve qu'ils ont pas des labos dans le monde entier ? Celui à Cleveland est peut-être le centre principal... Ça recoupe cette théorie qui disait qu'ils ont plusieurs complexes avec chacun un super-ordinateur GlaDOS-like!

----------


## BlackOps

http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache...&ct=clnk&gl=fr

Que signifie cette partie ?

Originally Posted by Papercut:Source  
Copied from "my thought" thread.

The form is called EN-2873. Perhaps it stands for East 28 degrees, North 73? (It's prolly reasonable to say that application forms are designated by geographic location.) That point, though, lands in the Barent Sea north of Norway. Kinda close to the Bear and Edge islands, though. And it is within the Arctic Circle. Arctic base, anyone?
 ::huh::

----------


## Fratus.s

J'ai regardé pour voir ce qu'il y avait comme lient avec la Norvège, j'ai trouvé le Svalbard, un archipel situé au delà du cercle arctique. D'après la page wikipédia, il sert de "base arrière pour de nombreuses expéditions d'exploration de l'Arctique". Ca pourrait coller. http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Svalbard

La carte du Svalbard: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...ago_map-fr.svg

Il y a un "Détroit de Freeman"  :Bave: 

Bon c'est quand même juste une hypothèse.

----------


## Juniadkhan

C'est quoi ce site aperturescience.US ? Je veux dire, ça correspond à quoi ce qu'on trouve dessus ?

----------


## freebird25

http://maps.google.fr/ avec Storhammeren 11 qui est l'adresse supposée de aperture puis


http://aperturescience.us/dns.php

----------


## Ördek

> http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache...&ct=clnk&gl=fr
> 
> Que signifie cette partie ?
> 
> Originally Posted by Papercut:Source  
> Copied from "my thought" thread.
> 
> The form is called EN-2873. Perhaps it stands for East 28 degrees, North 73? (It's prolly reasonable to say that application forms are designated by geographic location.) That point, though, lands in the Barent Sea north of Norway. Kinda close to the Bear and Edge islands, though. And it is within the Arctic Circle. Arctic base, anyone?


Il nous dit que le formulaire appelé EN-2873 signifie ptet 28°Est et 73°Nord, ce qui se trouve dans une mer près de la Norvège ! Tout se recoupe !  ::o:

----------


## freebird25

http://aperturescience.us/dns.php?range=s2

y'a même une référence au Borealis (22)

----------


## BlackOps

> J'ai regardé pour voir ce qu'il y avait comme lient avec la Norvège, j'ai trouvé le Svalbard, un archipel situé au delà du cercle arctique. D'après la page wikipédia, il sert de "base arrière pour de nombreuses expéditions d'exploration de l'Arctique". Ca pourrait coller. http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Svalbard
> 
> La carte du Svalbard: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...ago_map-fr.svg
> 
> Il y a un "Détroit de Freeman" 
> 
> Bon c'est quand même juste une hypothèse.


Des Hypothèses c'est mieux que rien  :;): 

Depuis épisode 2 on sait que le Boréalis se trouve dans l'arctique
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ar...rojection).svg
Donc la encore sa colle.

Par contre après vérification je crois que aperturescience.us est un fan site (pas sûre)

----------


## Juniadkhan

Pourquoi on n'a pas entendu parler de ce site pendant l'ARG alors que tout le monde parlait de aperturescience.com ? C'est une piste plus froide encore que la première ou quoi ? En tout cas sur le server 2 , ligne 24 la petite phrase "applefans.should.know.that.lovemakesblind.com" m'a bien fait marrer.

----------


## Ördek

> Par contre après vérification je crois que aperturescience.us est un fan site (pas sûre)


Ça pourrait tout changer, vaut mieux être sûrs!

----------


## freebird25

> Des Hypothèses c'est mieux que rien 
> 
> Depuis épisode 2 on sait que le Boréalis se trouve dans l'arctique
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ar...rojection).svg
> Donc la encore sa colle.
> 
> Par contre après vérification je crois que aperturescience.us est un fan site (pas sûre)


je crois pas , il est mentionné quand on tape aperture science dans google maps.

----------


## Ördek

Sinon, rien de nouveau venant du BBS ?

----------


## Guest54108

C'est OK mon compte steam est validé, si vous voulez que je fasse un truc ditent le.

Mettez moi un lien vers ou poster (parce que bon 70 topics differents sur Steam) et surtout QUOI poster parce que la c'est vague.

----------


## BlackOps

> je crois pas , il est mentionné quand on tape aperture science dans google maps.


Ah oui c'est marrant sa  ::O:

----------


## Guest54108

> Ah oui c'est marrant sa


Ça veux rien dire les Bots google fonction 24h/24h, en plus il est noté en sous domaine et pas en domaine principale, ce qui m'étonne néanmoins c'est le fait qu'il ce trouve directement sous l'Organisation US, c'est bizarre.

----------


## freebird25

Oui justement c'est le fait qu'il donne directement l'organisation US au lieu d'un aperture.com ou autre merde du genre

----------


## Ördek

> C'est OK mon compte steam est validé, si vous voulez que je fasse un truc ditent le.
> 
> Mettez moi un lien vers ou poster (parce que bon 70 topics differents sur Steam) et surtout QUOI poster parce que la c'est vague.


Jdirais sur ce thread-là, et parle de tout ce qu'on a trouvé qui a un rapport avec la Norvège (les mots formé par les lettres soulignées, le fait que le Boréalis soit dans le cercle arctique, le site aperturescience.us etc..) Mais te base pas que sur mon avis, hein...

----------


## freebird25

Tient le Borealis est un festival Norvégien qui se trouve dans la même ville que l'adresse supposée de aperture science.

----------


## Nepenthès

> Je sais pas si ça a été dit, mais "drattmannh0nee", si on met un o à la place du 0, et en séparant en trois mots " dratt mann honee" ça donne "homme arraché parfaire" en Norvégien. Et en inversant les mots ça donne "parfaire l'homme trainé". http://translate.google.fr/translate_t?hl=&ie=UTF-8&text=drattmannh0nee&sl=en&tl=fr#auto|fr|dratt%20mann%20honee%0A%0Ahonee%20ma  nn%20dratt
> 
> Bon il faut remplacer une lettre et inverser les mots, mais ça me fait penser à la nouvelle fin, bien que Chell ne soit pas un homme.


Sur le forum de Steam il faudrait faire remarquer ca, et discuter des liens qu'on a trouvé avec la Norvège

----------


## Fratus.s

> C'est OK mon compte steam est validé, si vous voulez que je fasse un truc ditent le.
> 
> Mettez moi un lien vers ou poster (parce que bon 70 topics differents sur Steam) et surtout QUOI poster parce que la c'est vague.



Si tu peux expliquer le coup de la traduction, et donner ce lien: http://translate.google.fr/translate...20mann%20dratt

Et il y a aussi la page du Svalbard, mais là c'est une hypothèse: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Svalbard

----------


## BlackOps

> Il nous dit que le formulaire appelé EN-2873 signifie ptet 28°Est et 73°Nord, ce qui se trouve dans une mer près de la Norvège ! Tout se recoupe !


Oupssss petite erreur, en fait j'arrive pas a copier de lien valable, donc il faut aller sur google maps et mettre "73° 28°"
En pleine mer de Barents

----------


## Juniadkhan



----------


## Ördek

> Oupssss petite erreur, en fait j'arrive pas a copier de lien valable, donc il faut aller sur google maps et mettre "73° 28°"
> En pleine mer de Barents


Oui, voilà, c'est ce que jme disais, ça donne ça : http://maps.google.fr/maps?hl=fr&um=...ed=0CBYQtQMwAw

----------


## Say hello

> http://whois.domaintools.com/aperturescience.us
> Aperture science est enrégistré en Norvège
> 
> "Registrant Organization:                     Aperture Science
> Registrant Address1:                         Storhammeren 11
> Registrant City:                             Fyllingsdalen
> Registrant Postal Code:                      5145
> Registrant Country:                          Norway"
> 
> ...


Fake, c'est ApertureScience.com le domaine officiel, pas .us

----------


## freebird25

Les canards roxxent.

----------


## BlackOps

> Oui, voilà, c'est ce que jme disais, ça donne ça : http://maps.google.fr/maps?hl=fr&um=...ed=0CBYQtQMwAw


Ba oui justement sa va toujours pas.  :^_^:

----------


## Say hello

D'ailleurs le domaine .com donne :




> Registrant:
> Valve Corporation
>    ATTN APERTURESCIENCE.COM
>    care of Network Solutions
>    PO Box 459
>    Drums, PA.  US  18222


Ce qui est correct.

----------


## Ördek

> Ba oui justement sa va toujours pas.


 :^_^:  Ouais mais bon, au moins c'est dans l'arctique  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Sim's

> http://whois.domaintools.com/aperturescience.us
> Aperture science est enrégistré en Norvège
> 
> "Registrant Organization:                     Aperture Science
> Registrant Address1:                         Storhammeren 11
> Registrant City:                             Fyllingsdalen
> Registrant Postal Code:                      5145
> Registrant Country:                          Norway"
> 
> ...


Non mais rien avoir, c'est un site qui regroupe des dns ou des conneries de ce genre.  ::XD::

----------


## Ördek

::o:  Mais chu con, j'ai fait 28° ouest, avec 28°est ça donne ça : et c'est dans le mer de Barents

edit : enfin bon, ça prouve pas grand chose pour autant...  ::(:

----------


## wireless wookie

Quoi Valve et Steam sur Mac ? Décidément, tout fout le camp...

----------


## Ultraboss

http://maps.google.fr/maps?f=q&sourc...55&ie=UTF8&z=2
c'est correct là

----------


## Juniadkhan

> Quoi Valve et Steam sur Mac ? Décidément, tout fout le camp...


Il me semble que tu as déjà dit ça ... Tu es un bot ?

----------


## BlackOps

> Mais chu con, j'ai fait 28° ouest, avec 28°est ça donne ça : et c'est dans le mer de Barents
> 
> edit : enfin bon, ça prouve pas grand chose pour autant...


Je dois avoir un problème avec google maps j'arrive toujours a Dunkerque  ::|: 

Ou alors c'est moi qui suis @^*

Pour moi le seul moyen c'est de faire "73° 28°" sur google maps.

----------


## Ördek

> Je dois avoir un problème avec google maps j'arrive toujours a Dunkerque 
> 
> Ou alors c'est moi qui suis @^*
> 
> Pour moi le seul moyen c'est de faire "73° 28°" sur google maps.


Ben c'est ce que j'ai fait pourtant  ::O:

----------


## Sim's

> Quoi Valve et Steam sur Mac ? Décidément, tout fout le camp...

----------


## BlackOps

> Ben c'est ce que j'ai fait pourtant


Toi aussi quand tu clique sur tes liens sa le fait ?
(S'il plait dit moi que je suis pas fou  ::sad:: )

----------


## Juniadkhan

Tous les liens que vous donnez montrent la même chose... J'ai inversé chez moi en mettant 28 Nord et 73 Est et je suis tombé sur le même résultat... C'est pourri. Je compte pas vous empêcher de vous amuser mais ça me paraît un peu foireux tout ça   ::): .

----------


## Ördek

> Toi aussi quand tu clique sur tes liens sa le fait ?
> (S'il plait dit moi que je suis pas fou )


 ::o:  C'est vrai en plus! si je clique sur mon lien il me met dunkerque...  ::O:   Ben tape juste " 73° 28° " dans la barre de recherche... (sans guillemet, hein !  ::rolleyes::  )

----------


## Ultraboss

faut utiliser le bouton lien sur la map les gars !

----------


## freebird25

ça se trouve le borealis est  à Dunkerque oO

----------


## Ördek

> faut utiliser le bouton lien sur la map les gars !


Essayons... http://maps.google.fr/maps?f=q&sourc...fr&ie=UTF8&z=3

 ::o:   ::o:   ::o:  Ça marche ! Je me coucherais moins bête ce soir ! Merci !  :;):

----------


## freebird25

ça marche

----------


## Juniadkhan

Mais quand on fait "28° 73°" on trouve un truc au milieu de l'Inde. Et ça me convient très bien.  :;):

----------


## BlackOps

> Essayons... http://maps.google.fr/maps?f=q&sourc...fr&ie=UTF8&z=3


Wouhou *ç*a fonctionne  :;): 
Merci pour cette astuce des liens (je passe pour un débile a pas savoir* ç*a) (Pardon)

----------


## Ultraboss

:;):  !

----------


## Dark Fread

J'ai du mal avec ceux qui déduisent l'existence du mod coop par les logos du programme envoyé par le BBS  :tired:  Ca remercie l'action de groupe qui a permit de découvrir tout ça, d'où l'expression de "cooperative trial", mais pour le mod coop... Il n'y a que GameInformer qui a lancé ça, non ?

----------


## Ördek

> ;-)


Comme quoi ce qui est écrit sous ton pseudo est faux, après tout !  :^_^:

----------


## Juniadkhan

> Wouhou sa fonctionne 
> Merci pour cette astuce des liens (je passe pour un débile a pas savoir sa)


*"Ça"*, bordel !!!

----------


## Nepenthès

Et au fait...on est sensés trouver quoi sur la map? ^^' lol

----------


## Ördek

> J'ai du mal avec ceux qui déduisent l'existence du mod coop par les logos du programme envoyé par le BBS  Ca remercie l'action de groupe qui a permit de découvrir tout ça, d'où l'expression de "cooperative trial", mais pour le mod coop... Il n'y a que GameInformer qui a lancé ça, non ?


C'était écrit dans une annonce du jeu par je-sais-plus-qui (mais pas par Valve en tout cas)

----------


## Say hello

Donc vous avez trouvé un truc qui de toute façon n'a rien à voir.
Félicitation.  :tired:

----------


## freebird25

Qui ne cherche pas ne trouve pas

----------


## Juniadkhan

> J'ai du mal avec ceux qui déduisent l'existence du mod coop par les logos du programme envoyé par le BBS  Ca remercie l'action de groupe qui a permit de découvrir tout ça, d'où l'expression de "cooperative trial", mais pour le mod coop... Il n'y a que GameInformer qui a lancé ça, non ?


  "You will be contacted when the live fire phase of the Cooperative testing inititative is ready to accept applicants".

C'est quand même assez parlant non ?

----------


## BlackOps

> *"Ça"*, bordel !!!


C'est corrigé pardon aux familles tout ça  :;): 




> Et au fait...on est sensés trouver quoi sur la map? ^^' lol


Mais si vous suivez pas aussi..., c'est l'emplacement donner par un formulaire si j'ai bien compris, et qui pourrait correspondre à notre Boréalis.

----------


## Conan3D

C'est corrig*é*



```
              .,-:;//;:=,
          . :H@@@MM@M#H/.,+%;,
       ,/X+ +M@@M@MM%=,-%HMMM@X/,
     -+@MM; $M@@MH+-,;XMMMM@MMMM@+-
    ;@M@@M- XM@X;. -+XXXXXHHH@M@M#@/.
  ,%MM@@MH ,@%=            .---=-=:=,.
  =@#@@@MX .,              -%HX$$%%%+;
 =-./@M@M$                  .;@MMMM@MM:
 X@/ -$MM/                    .+MM@@@M$
,@M@H: :@:                    . =X#@@@@-
,@@@MMX, .                    /H- ;@M@M=
.H@@@@M@+,                    %MM+..%#$.
 /MMMM@MMH/.                  XM@MH; =;
  /%+%$XHH@$=              , .H@@@@MX,
   .=--------.           -%H.,@@@@@MX,
   .%MM@@@HHHXX$$$%+- .:$MMX =M@@MM%.
     =XMMM@MM@MM#H;,-+HMM@M+ /MMMX=
       =%@M@M#@$-.=$@MM@@@M; %M%=
         ,:+$+-,/H#MMMMMMM@= =,
               =++%%%%+/:-.
```

Sry, trop tentant  ::): 

Sinon, faut voir pour la piste de la norvège. Ptet que c'est encore un coup "oua lol ca resenbl a du tize ki en é pa 1 mé en fèt sen é 1 LOL" de la part de valve...

----------


## Dark Fread

> "You will be contacted when the live fire phase of the Cooperative testing inititative is ready to accept applicants".
> 
> C'est quand même assez parlant non ?


Ah voui là c'est plus explicite, effectivement...  ::):

----------


## Ördek

> C'est corriger pardon aux familles tout ça


 ::wacko::  ::wacko::  corrigé !!!!!

----------


## Guest54108

Bon je viens de poster, si vous me faite passer pour un con!! JE MORDS!! :D

http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...ostcount=11081

Désolé, faute corrigé, par contre pour l'anglais approximatif, vas falloir vous en contenter parce que je suis pas une bête dans la langue de shae.. sheack.. sheac ... l'autre là, voyez de qui je veux parler!!.

----------


## Conan3D

JE *MEURS*

Ah oups, ça a du être fait exprès.

----------


## Ördek

> Bon je viens de poster, si vous me faite passer pour un con!! JE MORT!! :D


Mor*s*  ::|:

----------


## Sao

Je mords.

Edit : Haha Ordek !

----------


## Juniadkhan

> JE MORT!! :D


Du verbe "Morter" bien évidemment... :tired:

----------


## Conan3D

Morter  ::): 

Morter de chêvre  :Bave:

----------


## Ördek

> Je mords.
> 
> Edit : Haha Ordek !


 ::cry::  j'ai honte, j'ai même pas réfléchi... On me croira sûrement pas, mais je la sais l'orthographe, sinon je mériterais pas d'être un "spelling nazi"  :Emo: 

Edit : mais je parlais du mors à cheval bien sûr, comme vous l'aviez tous compris ! haha ! ... Non ?

----------


## Darkath

Rofl le site www.aperturescience.us

Sur la page d'accueil cliquez sur rDNS, vous aurez une liste d'adresse ip, après cliquez sur serveur 2 et regardez les adresses qui s'affichent :


```
::1     ipv6-gw.s2.netthost.no
::2	using.ipv6.ws
::3	making.havoc.in.saintsrow.no
::4	making.portals.at.aperturescience.us
::5	there.will.be.cake.nu
::6	gief.cake.nu
::7	loves.the.cake.nu
::8	baking.cake.nu
::9	pretty.please.mtv.pimpmybride.net
::10	baking.cake.at.aperturescience.no
::11	GLaDOS.aperturescience.no
::12	addicted.to.cake.nu
::13	you.got.served.at.aperturescience.in
::14	cruiser.rundt.i.saintsrow.no
::15	is.totally.cake.nu
::16	is.at.work.selling.lots.of.cake.nu
::17	is.at.school.with.turtles.baking.cake.nu
::18	drinking.beer.at.aperturescience.no
::19	wantz.cake.nu
::20	cracked.fbi.gov.using.ipv6.ws
::21	making.love.and.cake.nu
::22	borealis.aperturescience.us
::23	bygger.legob.org
::24	applefans.should.know.that.lovemakesblind.com
```

surtout la dernière en fait ^^

----------


## Juniadkhan

> sinon je mériterais pas d'être un "spelling nazi"


Je préfère les "spelling talibans" perso.

----------


## Sao

T'inquiètes Ordek ça m'occupe au taf', entre ça et les spéculations rigolotes que vous faites.

----------


## Guest54108

ok c'est bon j'ai rectifié

----------


## Ördek

> ok c'est bon j'ai réctifié


Par contre, ton niveau d'anglais...  ::rolleyes::  (le prends pas mal, c'est pas méchant)

----------


## Alab

> ok c'est bon j'ai réctifié


oK c b0n gé rektifiay !!!!

Bon sinon les trucs trouvés sur la Norvège ça a été posté sur les forums steam ?

----------


## Sao

> ok c'est bon j'ai réctifié


Mais mal. C'est pas grave y'a pire, faut toujours se dire ça sinon on n'est pas sortis de la berge.

----------


## Ördek

> Par contre, ton niveau d'anglais...  (le prends pas mal, c'est pas méchant)


jcroyais que tu parlais de ton post sur steam en fait!  :^_^:

----------


## Guest54108

> Par contre, ton niveau d'anglais...  (le prends pas mal, c'est pas méchant)


Bah j'ai marqué que j'étais pas trop au top, mais vue que je suis le seul à avoir un compte valide à l'heure actuel!!

PS: Ça suffit les oufs de l'orthographe, il me semble que l'on écrit pas trop mal encore, et pas en SMS en plus donc, ça vas faut être un peu indulgent.

----------


## Sim's

> J'ai du mal avec ceux qui déduisent l'existence du mod coop par les logos du programme envoyé par le BBS  Ca remercie l'action de groupe qui a permit de découvrir tout ça, d'où l'expression de "cooperative trial", mais pour le mod coop... *Il n'y a que GameInformer qui a lancé ça, non ?*


Les gars de GameInformer ont des infos en exclus, tu crois qu'ils vont s'amuser à balancer des conneries ?  :tired:

----------


## Alab

> PS: Ça suffit les oufs de l'orthographe, il me semble que l'on écrit pas trop mal encore, et pas en SMS en plus donc, ça vas faut être un peu indulgent.


Ironie, sarcasmes toussa...  ::siffle:: 


Sinon je réitère ma question : le game informer d'avril yaura moyen de le commander ou de se le procurer en France ???

----------


## cyberkevin

D'ailleurs, c'est moi ou personne n'avait remarquer que la fin de portal avait changer ?
j'ai fais un enregistrement
(Au passage j'ai trouver toutes les radios du mode histoire et je l'ai es toute fait capter la transmission, les dernières doivent t'être dans les niveaux bonus ^^)

Nouvelle Fin : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znFHR4HCqsM

----------


## Juniadkhan

Rho le bourrin...

----------


## Guest54108

> Ironie, sarcasmes toussa... 
> 
> 
> Sinon je réitère ma question : le game informer d'avril yaura moyen de le commander ou de se le procurer en France ???


Ah non du tout, je sais que je suis un "Spelling NAZI" mais au moins j'ai la décence de ne pas rectifié les erreurs de tout le monde à chaque instant, surtout sur un forum, surtout sur CE forum, avec la vitesse à laquelle il faut répondre pour pouvoir en placer une!!

----------


## Conan3D

> Bah j'ai marqué que j'étais pas trop au top, mais vue que je suis le seul à avoir un compte valide à l'heure actuel!!
> 
> PS: Ça suffit les oufs de l'orthographe, il me semble que l'on écrit pas trop mal encore, et pas en SMS en plus donc, ça vas faut être un peu indulgent.


Jamais, c'est en corrigeant ce genre de fautes que tu n'en fera plus  ::o: 

(Sinon, y'a un correcteur orthographique dans Firefox maintenant  :;):  )

----------


## Ultraboss

> Comme quoi ce qui est écrit sous ton pseudo est faux, après tout !


Et comment le change-t-on ?  :^_^:

----------


## Ördek

> D'ailleurs, c'est moi ou personne n'avait remarquer que la fin de portal avait changer ?
> j'ai fais un enregistrement
> (Au passage j'ai trouver toutes les radios du mode histoire et je l'ai es toute fait capter la transmission, les dernières doivent t'être dans les niveaux bonus ^^)
> 
> Nouvelle Fin : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znFHR4HCqsM


Le pseudo... Le post...  :tired:  Ok, c'est le double compte de qui ? la blague a foiré, c'est trop évident !

---------- Post ajouté à 17h00 ----------




> Et comment le change-t-on ?


Ben tu continues à poster et au bout d'un moment ça change!

----------


## Octocat

En tout cas, que vont-ils faire pour le moteur du jeu ?  ::huh:: 

Toujours Source je suppose, mais j'espère qu'on va avoir une grosse amélioration, je voudrais pas qu'ils nous ressortent exactement les mêmes modèles/textures que Portal...  :tired:

----------


## cyberkevin

De personne le double compte -_- C'est le miens, ce pseudo je l'ai depuis des années et je suis reconnus que par ce pseudo, c'est ptet ridicule, mais je l'aime bien, et je n'ai plus le temps de le changer. Ensuite, quel blague ? la vidéo est réel et beaucoup de personne l'ont déjà vu, tu m'excusera de pas avoir vérifier si dans les 57 pages personne n'a déjà poster la vidéo.

----------


## Juniadkhan

Je ne peux rien afficher de plus exigeant que Source. Donc je croise les doigts pour que rien ne bouge!  ::): 
Par contre vu que techniquement ça date grave, ils se branlent un peu pour sortir HL2ep3 et je suis pas seul à le penser à mon sens.

----------


## freebird25

à moins que justement ils annoncent un nouveau Source engine et ils refont un remake du 1 ou alors un CSS SOURCE2 ou un nouveau jeu  avec.

----------


## Juniadkhan

> De personne le double compte -_- C'est le miens, ce pseudo je l'ai depuis des années et je suis reconnus que par ce pseudo, c'est ptet ridicule, mais je l'aime bien, et je n'ai plus le temps de le changer. Ensuite, quel blague ? la vidéo est réel et beaucoup de personne l'ont déjà vu, tu m'excusera de pas avoir vérifier si dans les 57 pages personne n'a déjà poster la vidéo.


Allez! Donc si tu es un people de l'internet grâce à ton pseudo, merci et au revoir.

----------


## Alab

> En tout cas, que vont-ils faire pour le moteur du jeu ? 
> 
> Toujours Source je suppose, mais j'espère qu'on va avoir une grosse amélioration, je voudrais pas qu'ils nous ressortent exactement les mêmes modèles/textures que Portal...


Euh je pense que la valeur de portal (et donc le 2) se fait( fera) plus sur le principe de jeu et les possibilités qui nous sont (seront) offertes, personnellement les textures c'est bon 'osef', après si ya des plantes et tout ça veut bien dire qu'il y a des nouveaux éléments de décor.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Guest54108

> Jamais, c'est en corrigeant ce genre de fautes que tu n'en fera plus 
> 
> (Sinon, y'a un correcteur orthographique dans Firefox maintenant  )


C'est vrai que l'on peut le voir sous cet angle, pour ce qui est du dico, google en a un mais il l'a pas repérer vue que c'était un mot majuscule.

On dira que j'ai toujours eu un problème avec le verbe mordre, je suis pas un violent ^^

----------


## Alab

> De personne le double compte -_- C'est le miens, ce pseudo je l'ai depuis des années et je suis reconnus que par ce pseudo, c'est ptet ridicule, mais je l'aime bien, et je n'ai plus le temps de le changer. Ensuite, quel blague ? la vidéo est réel et beaucoup de personne l'ont déjà vu, tu m'excusera de pas avoir vérifier si dans les 57 pages personne n'a déjà poster la vidéo.


C'est juste que t'as deux jours de retard et que lire le premier post avec ses mises à jour c'est pas trop dur...

----------


## cyberkevin

J'ai lu toutes les mises à jour ce matin à 5H du mat, mais sur l'autre post, il n'est plus à jour, même pour les Mise à jour des nouveautés ?
Ensuite vous n'êtes, pour certains, pas très aimable sur ce forum, je fais l'effort de m'inscrire pensant que personne ne 'lavait remarquer sur ce site parce que je ne l'ai pas vu dans les Update de l'autre post, et vous m'envoyer boulet, sa commence bien avec mon premier post sur ce forum  ::(:

----------


## Guest54108

OK donc réponse sur le forum Steam:

*"Vous êtes des Noobs laissez nous travailler en paie."*

Enfin un truc approximativement similaire.

----------


## Ördek

> J'ai lu toutes les mises à jour ce matin à 5H du mat, mais sur l'autre post, il n'est plus à jour, même pour les Mise à jour des nouveautés ?
> Ensuite vous n'êtes, pour certains, pas très aimable sur ce forum, je fais l'effort de m'inscrire pensant que personne ne 'lavait remarquer sur ce site parce que je ne l'ai pas vu dans les Update de l'autre post, et vous m'envoyer boulet, sa commence bien avec mon premier post sur ce forum


Bon, j'ai ptet été un peu méchant, mais un mec qui a kevin dans son pseudo et qui dit un truc super-old, t'avoueras que ça laisse planer un doute quant à son authenticité...

---------- Post ajouté à 17h12 ----------




> OK donc réponse sur le forum Steam:
> 
> *"Vous êtes des Noobs laissez nous travailler en paie."*
> 
> Enfin un truc approximativement similaire.


Y en a qu'un qui ait réagi et c'est pour se moquer de toi...  ::|:  Sont idiots ces ricains...

----------


## cyberkevin

Je m'appelle kévin, et mon érreur n'est pas mon nom, mais le simple fait que je n'étais pas sur le bon post, vu que je suivais d'un autre site. Maintenant je comprends mieux. Bon ce détail est clos.

----------


## Octocat

Enfin de toute façon on aura sûrement une vidéo ou des screens sur le site de teasing...

J'espère quand même avoir une refonte graphique bien notable, comme lorsque je suis passé de HL2 à EP2.

Je suis exigeant.  ::(:

----------


## cyberkevin

Bah déjà, j'imagine que l'on aura pas en dessous de Left 4 Dead 2 si ils sont pas bête...
Ensuite, Valve adore améliorer son moteur source, et c'est tout à leur honneurs...
Enfin... Ce que je veut dire, c'est que on va pas trop rêver d'un Portal avec le Crystal Tool xD

----------


## AliloH

J'aime les roxors qui crachent sur le source engine, perso je trouve que c'est un des meilleurs moteurs du marché actuel, fluide, performant, bien optimisé, joli et surtout super polyvalent et quand je vois ce qu'il donne sur L4D2 par example je suis complètement rassuré, il suffit qu'il y ait une bonne direction artistique et ca roule.

----------


## BSRobin

> Je m'appelle kévin, et mon erreur n'est pas mon nom, mais le simple fait que je n'étais pas sur le bon post, vu que je suivais d'un autre site. Maintenant je comprends mieux. Bon ce détail débat est clos.


Pas d'accent avant une double consonne. Jamais. :spelling-nazi:

----------


## Guest54108

> Y en a qu'un qui ait réagi et c'est pour se moquer de toi...  Sont idiots ces ricains...


Ouep, pas vraiment cool.

En même temps c'est vrai que le "faite l'amour et des gâteaux" et celui relatif à pimp my ride ne sont vraiment pas à leur place.

A moins comme il dit, le but soit de marier chell et de lui faire faire des gâteaux.

----------


## Octocat

Je me suis peut être mal exprimé mais je ne crache pas du tout sur le Source Engine, bien au contraire...

J'aimerais juste être impressionné par ce Portal, que ce soit du côté technique comme esthétique.

Ça me ferait juste un petit peu ch*er si Portal 2 n'aurait vraiment aucune amélioration graphique, et qu'on se retrouve au final avec une sensation de simple mod.  :tired: 

Mais bon je l'achèterais quand même.  ::):

----------


## Az'

Vous jouez à Portzl pour quoi, pour les effets graphique ou la patte artistique ?  ::O:

----------


## Alab

> J'ai lu toutes les mises à jour ce matin à 5H du mat, mais sur l'autre post, il n'est plus à jour, même pour les Mise à jour des nouveautés ?
> Ensuite vous n'êtes, pour certains, pas très aimable sur ce forum, je fais l'effort de m'inscrire pensant que personne ne 'lavait remarquer sur ce site parce que je ne l'ai pas vu dans les Update de l'autre post, et vous m'envoyer boulet, sa commence bien avec mon premier post sur ce forum


Bah oui mais bon fallait pas chercher loin non plus :



> *Mise à jour 4 :* Il y aurait une nouvelle fin. Certaines personnent sont en train d'uploader la vidéo sur youtube.


Après c'est juste que du réchauffé vieux d'il y a deux jours c'est comme quand les gens venaient dire : "eh si vous tapez portal en mdp sur aperturescience.com vous pourrez vous y connecter !!"

Après c'est bon c'est pas grave faut pas le prendre mal mais entre ceux surexcités, ceux qui n'ont pas dormi depuis une semaine à cause de ça, etc... c'est un peu pour ça que tu t'es fait envoyer bouler aussi mais le prend pas mal hein.  :;): 

---------- Post ajouté à 17h28 ----------




> Vous jouez à Portzl pour quoi, pour les effets graphique ou la patte artistique ?


C'est bien je vois que je suis pas le seul à réagir de cette façon face aux propos "j'espère que les graphismes seront mieux".  ::P: 

---------- Post ajouté à 17h29 ----------




> Ça me ferait juste un petit peu ch*er si Portal 2 n'aurait vraiment aucune amélioration graphique, et qu'on se retrouve au final avec *une sensation de simple mod.*


Télécharge portal prélude alors, t'auras les graphismes de portal mais jamais t'auras l'impression d'une sensation d'un simple mod alors que pourtant c'est un mod.  ::love::

----------


## Octocat

Vivi les graphismes ne font pas tout, je demande juste une petite refonte et de nouveaux effet kikoolol pour me combler.  :Emo:

----------


## Guest54108

> Bah oui mais bon fallait pas chercher loin non plus :
> 
> 
> Après c'est juste que du réchauffé vieux d'il y a deux jours c'est comme quand les gens venaient dire : "eh si vous tapez portal en mdp sur aperturescience.com vous pourrez vous y connecter !!"
> 
> Après c'est bon c'est pas grave faut pas le prendre mal mais entre ceux surexcités, ceux qui n'ont pas dormi depuis une semaine à cause de ça, etc... c'est un peu pour ça que tu t'es fait envoyer bouler aussi mais le prend pas mal hein. 
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 17h28 ----------
> 
> ...


Ouep, mais bon si ils me sortent portal avec des graphismes améliorés, pas grand chose, mais du bump map comme sur la photo de gameinformer par exemple moi je suis pas contre non plus.

----------


## Alab

> Ouep, mais bon si ils me sortent portal avec des graphismes améliorés, pas grand chose, mais du bump map comme sur la photo de gameinformer par exemple moi je suis pas contre non plus.


Oui bah c'est sur que si il y en a ça dérangera personne mais je préfère que le gameplay, l'intrigue, etc soient bien peaufinés qu'avoir des jolis reflets et des briques aux murs.

----------


## Guest54108

Pour sur je suis de ton avis.

J'avais même écrit un papier à l'époque ou je faisais du Game-Design dans lequel justement je parlais de cet effet de course à l'armement et ou je mettais en exemple des passages de HL2 pour illustrer le fait que ça ne servait pas forcement à grand chose d'avoir des graphisme de fou si derrière y'avait pas le contexte correct.

----------


## BSRobin

Oui, oui, qu'on laisse d'autres équipes de dev cramer leur budget sur les capacités techniques du moteur.
Dans un jeu comme Portal, ce qui est important, c'est la maniabilité, la touche artistique / scénaristique, mais surtout le level-design.
Ils peuvent me ressortir le même moteur pour Portal 2 / Half-Life Episode 3, ca m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre, au moins je sais que le truc tournera sur ma bécane.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

C'est fini! LA GUERRE EST FINIE LES MECS!!! Enfin...

----------


## potexto

> C'est fini! LA GUERRE EST FINIE LES MECS!!! Enfin...



Je crois que t'as pas suivi jusqu'au bout toi

----------


## Alab

> C'est fini! LA GUERRE EST FINIE LES MECS!!! Enfin...


Non il nous reste la Norvège à envahir !  :^_^:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Je crois que t'as pas suivi jusqu'au bout toi


Non en général au delà de 40h sans sommeil, ça déconnecte tout seul.

----------


## Guest54108

> Non en général au delà de 40h sans sommeil, ça déconnecte tout seul.


Le grand Kahn est de retour!!! par mes alleux!!

Pour ce qui est de la Norvège ça pourrait être intéressant, ce qui est bizarre avec ce site effectivement ce sont les serveurs, en plus c'est de l'IPV6 donc ça arrange rien.

Faudrait que j'essaye de les translater voir ce que ça donne.

Sinon la piste du serveur LEVEL15_ACCESS ça à donné quoi? et maintenant en essayant avec les nouveaux ID's du BBS, quelqu'un a essayé?

----------


## freebird25

le level 15 acces ... hum pourquoi pas chercher au niveau 15 ?

----------


## Guest54108

Quelqu'un a gardé le lien, je vais tester avec les nouveaux ids histoire de voir.

----------


## Az'

Tout se confirme concernant le changement d'ambiance  ::O:

----------


## Guest54108

Dans quel sens doit ont prendre cette choses? de haut en bas ou inversement?

----------


## Az'

Haut en bas  :tired: 

Ceux qui ont suivis tout le teasing comprendront  ::):

----------


## Guest54108

> Haut en bas 
> 
> Ceux qui ont suivis tout le teasing comprendront


J'ai suivi tout le teasing, le truc c'est que je ne connais pas ces gens, à moins que cela soit une métaphore de ce que les fanboys qui ont buché sur le teasing ont ressentie??

----------


## Alab

> à moins que cela soit une métaphore de ce que les fanboys qui ont buché sur le teasing ont ressentie??


Bah oui c'est ça.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ultraboss

> Le grand Kahn est de retour!!! par mes alleux!!
> Sinon la piste du serveur LEVEL15_ACCESS ça à donné quoi? et maintenant en essayant avec les nouveaux ID's du BBS, quelqu'un a essayé?


ça ne fonctionne pas...

----------


## Conan3D

> Non en général au delà de 40h sans sommeil, ça déconnecte tout seul.


Je vais faire comme si t'avais pas suivi :
Y'a eu une barre de chargement sur le BBS, et quand elle est arrivée à bout, une annonce sur steam : PORTAL 2 RELEASED. (avec des lettres soulignées qui font drattman h0nee, les nouveaux logins pour le BBS)
Et GameInformer va distiller des infos tout le long du mois, vu qu'ils vont faire leur num' d'avril sur Portal2

Et c'est aussi parce que j'ai rien à faire que j'ai écrit ça.


Sinon, on redéménage? http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=44500

----------


## Ultraboss

> le level 15 acces ... hum pourquoi pas chercher au niveau 15 ?


je n'ai rien trouvé en noclip...

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Sinon, on redéménage? http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=44500


Moi je vous propose carrément d'ouvrir un topic Portal 2 dans la section PC avec un courageux qui met le post initial à jour.
Parce que bon là c'est pas comme si j'avais mille choses à faire d'ici Lundi.

----------


## Guest54108

Franchement c'est en train de finir en eau de boudin ce teasing, VALVE QUE FAIS TU?????

----------


## Conan3D

> Moi je vous propose carrément d'ouvrir un topic Portal 2 dans la section PC avec un courageux qui met le post initial à jour.
> Parce que bon là c'est pas comme si j'avais mille choses à faire d'ici Lundi.


Rêve.

----------


## FragDamon

Déçu aussi si c'est juste Portal 2 d'annoncé...j'espère que l'on aura au moins une petite surprise bientôt quand même !

----------


## potexto

Suicide collectif ?  ::):

----------


## cyberkevin

> Déçu aussi si c'est juste Portal 2 d'annoncé...j'espère que l'on aura au moins une petite surprise bientôt quand même !


Bah on avais pas toruver des données audio avec la voix de Alyx, le Doc et Bartney (si c'est son nom xD j'aid es trous de mémoire...) Sachant que dans Half-life² Episode Two je crois, on y vois le boeralis (enfin je crois...) avec le logo Aperture Science, Sa pourrait ètre un portal 2 tels un cross over de Half-Life², avec gordon freeman qui va sauvé alyx des mains de GlaDos  :^_^: 
Ha... sa ferait un bon trucs accompagner de l'annonce de Half-Life²:EpisodeThree ou même... Half-Life 3  ::o: 

Je rève un peu là  :^_^: 

PS : Tient, vous avez lu ça :
 "Valve vient de confirmer à l'instant que Portal 2 sera disponible sur PC et Xbox 360. Mais pas de version PS3 à l'horizon. Selon GameStop, le jeu serait disponible le 26 octobre prochain et serait doté d'un mode coopératif. Enfin, le jeu sortira visiblement en version boîte et non sur le Xbox Live Arcade étant donné le prix donné par l'enseigne pour la version PC (49,99$). "
Bon ben voilà, tout est dit ^^
Source : http://xbox-mag.net/-maj--portal-2-a...er__19610.html
Je sias aps pour vous, mais si ya pas plus d'action, Portal 2 à ce prix, il se le fou ou j'pense ^^

----------


## Az'

Tu portes bien ton pseudo toi  :tired:

----------


## Conan3D

Y'a un ami qui m'envoie 5 images

----------


## Tien 12

Arggggg, fais yèch de pas être bilingue !!!  ::(:

----------


## Calvein

Chell en stase depuis 100 ans et tu retourne dans le complexe, aucun rapport avec HL² en sorte :/

source : NoFrag.

----------


## kalisto75

[QUOTE=Conan3D;3003321]Y'a un ami qui m'envoie 5 images

Rahhh y a les images qui avais étées trouvées ! C'est quel magazine ?

----------


## Darkath

> Rahhh y a les images qui avais étées trouvées ! C'est quel magazine ?


Game Informer

----------


## alx

Et, du coup :
http://gameinformer.com/mag/portal2.aspx

----------


## Dark Fread

> Les gars de GameInformer ont des infos en exclus, tu crois qu'ils vont s'amuser à balancer des conneries ?


Non, mais je n'étais pas certain d'avoir vu ça sur GameInformer  :;):

----------


## Siphrodias

Bordel, vivement la suite  ::):

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Chell en stase depuis 100 ans et tu retourne dans le complexe, aucun rapport avec HL² en sorte :/


Chell en stase, Gordon en stase., Portal qui se passait trop tôt pour correspondre à HL, tous les 2 distorsions dans le temps...

Je pense que faire un lien entre les deux est toujours largement possible.

----------


## Tien 12

Bon, je poste ici car j'ai pas trouvé de topic encore ouvert sur Portal 2. Si c'était le cas, merci de me préviendre.

Donc voila, je viens juste de tomber sur cette vidéo du co-op du jeu.

Ça présage du bon  ::o:  :;): :


Edit: j'ai bien pensé à l'ouvrir ce topic, mais je ne sais pas ou le mettre (Jeux PC ou Jeux Online) et puis, la pression toussa...

----------


## sissi

Fascinant.  ::wub::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Bon, je poste ici car j'ai pas trouvé de topic encore ouvert sur Portal 2. Si c'était le cas, merci de me préviendre.
> 
> Donc voila, je viens juste de tomber sur cette vidéo du co-op du jeu.
> 
> Ça présage du bon :
> 
> 
> Edit: j'ai bien pensé à l'ouvrir ce topic, mais je ne sais pas ou le mettre (Jeux PC ou Jeux Online) et puis, la pression toussa...


T'as qu'à faire un topic Portal 2 coop dans la section online  :;):

----------


## Tien 12

Beh, je sais pas ça vaut le coup de séparer les 2. Surement que si.

Je ne vais pas le faire de suite, si quelqu'un à la motiv avant moi...

Edit: Bon, créé à l'arrache:
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=49511

----------

